#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-23
<salty-horse> ping
<salty-horse> ahem.. anyway, can someone please update the status of this bug? it's been fixed upstream. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/113683
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113683 in firefox "hovering over splitter widget sets incorrect cursor" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<shirish> hi all, does anybody know when we can have ff3.0m6 or ff3.0a6 or we going to wait to m7 or m8?
<shirish> broken down release plan http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox3/Schedule
<shirish> also can somebody take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-granparadiso/+bug/127668
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127668 in firefox-granparadiso "does not clean up incomplete downloads" [Undecided,New] 
* shirish out
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: thanks
<asac> hjmf: what is the state of the auto-crash retracing et al?
<asac> hjmf: has there ever been a sane backtrace for us?
<gnomefreak> this is making me sick
* gnomefreak may not be sitting at pc im running some tests on all 3 pcs in house atm
<asac> gnomefreak: oh
<asac> gnomefreak: how are you?
<asac> what is making you sick?
<asac> trunk is still crashing
<asac> i started to look a bit into it now again
<gnomefreak> net connection
<asac> oh
<asac> U.S. :)
<gnomefreak> dlink just told me thier wna-2330 isnt compatiable with linux, it was working monday at home now same card different router isnt working
<gnomefreak> it looks like i stableized my desktop connection atleast for time being
<asac> hmm
<asac> wireless is just a mess
<asac> wherever you look
<gnomefreak> agreed
<asac> i see severe slow down over time
<asac> i blame sucky router ;)
<asac> after resetting i get more throughput again
<gnomefreak> how does ubuntu support it and dlink doesnt :(
<asac> at least most times
<asac> gnomefreak: its the same for any hardware
<asac> if you ask if they support linux its constantly NO
<gnomefreak> yeah im seeing that
<gnomefreak> how did tribe3 go?
<asac> there was an undiscovered bug in latest firefox that prevented fresh profiles to be installed
<asac> it was fixed in time though
<gnomefreak> i saw that i think when i was in and out due to connection
<asac> yes ... but given the severity ... there was really little noise
<gnomefreak> there were alot of profile bugs
<asac> apparently most already have a profile :)
<asac> right before the release yes
<gnomefreak> cool
<asac> e.g. when CDs were tested
<asac> but not before
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<asac> which scares me a bit
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i agree but other than waiting for us to test there isnt much we can do with that on a 2-4 day release firefox > tribe#
<asac> yes ... maybe its a good sign that we see this during CD testing
<asac> ... so QA worked after all :)
<gnomefreak> the sooner the better so we dont have to hold back release
<asac> yes ... but holding back tribe for a day is not that a big problem i guess
<gnomefreak> no its normal
<asac> of course ... better have no bugs :)
<gnomefreak> no software is free of bugs :) or programmers would have no work :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> do i want "enable roaming mode" for wireless in n-m?
<gnomefreak> oh wait might have it
<gnomefreak> ha
<gnomefreak> fuck dlink
<gnomefreak> well will know in a few
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<asac> at least some people appreciate that we still have 1.5 in dapper
<gnomefreak> n-m seems to not care if wired or wireless with wireless it still shows up as wired in n-m
<gnomefreak> 2.0 introduced a good amount of bugs afaik
<asac> gnomefreak: can you reproduce these "all extensions broken" bugs?
<asac> maybe you can try?
<asac> greasemonkey didn't break at least
<gnomefreak> all extenstions? mine still work
<gnomefreak> afaik
<asac> yeah there are already 3 dupes
<asac> which scares me
<asac> bug 127235
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127235 in firefox "MASTER Add-ons are broken after 2.0.0.5 upgrade" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127235
<asac> hmm just one dupe
<gnomefreak> and they fail to work in safe-mode or --profile(whatever it is to run it in new profile)
<gnomefreak> ?
<asac> hmm
<asac> they just fail afaik
<asac> -safe-mode would disable them
<asac> so no point to ask if they fail in safe-mode :)
<gnomefreak> im thinking its a profile bug since there already is bug with profile not being made/made in wrong place and that is why they fail
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<asac> i only know abut the profile bug we had before tribe-3
<asac> and that was gutsy only
<asac> which profile bug do you refer to?
<gnomefreak> asac: where the profile is not created or created in wrong place or named wrong i remember seeing them in passing
<asac> if you find such a bug, let me know :)
<asac> i will search my inbox too
<asac> but i can't remember such a bug atm
<gnomefreak> i have ~600 or more emails to go through today im sure it will pop up in there, i may wait till after lunch to do email since its a weeks worth
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm ... if i build minefield in mozilla source, i don't see the crashes
<asac> nor do i see broken bookmarks
<asac> whats going on here :)
<gnomefreak> minefeild?
<gnomefreak> you mean granparadiso?
<asac> both
<asac> interesting
<asac> i somehow fail to see whats going on
<asac> but there are files missing
<gnomefreak> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/127235/comments/8 tells me its a profile problem
<asac> in -trunk
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127235 in firefox "MASTER Add-ons are broken after 2.0.0.5 upgrade" [High,Confirmed] 
<asac> gnomefreak: of course its related to profile
<asac> question is ... why does profile break on upgrade
<gnomefreak> iirc and i will look but it was failing to create it but ill let you know in a few if i see the bugs im thinking of
<gnomefreak> maybe profile bug im thinking of was in 2.0.0.4
<gnomefreak> asac: anyway to get bug 109732 fixed in next point release example: firefox 2.0.0.5+2-0ubuntu3? seems fairly trival
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109732 in firefox "Help menu entry "Report a bug" inconsistent with Gnome" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/109732
<asac> yes its triaged
<asac> patches welcome :)
<asac> actually those menus should go to ubufox
<asac> so we can reduce patchset further
<gnomefreak> patch in ubufox sounds better to me but doesnt firefox control the menus?
<asac> no ... we can overlay them
<asac> we currently carry a patch against firefox ... we just need a xul overlay in ubufox instead
<asac> gnomefreak: so how should it be called in gnome?
<gnomefreak> cool
<gnomefreak> report a problem is what gnome calls it but let me check to make sure
<asac> yes its that way
<gnomefreak> yep Report a Problem
<asac> damn we need to update all extension packages now
<asac> :)
<asac> aeh
<asac> at least we need to collect icons for any of them
<asac> as we need a app-install data package for extensions
<gnomefreak> why not use gnome-app-install?
<gnomefreak> or can we not do that nicely
<gnomefreak> asac: i like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/88232/comments/7  just would change the short discryption to something else because it makes it sound like its the only mozilla browser
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88232 in firefox "Package description is very out of date" [Low,In progress] 
<asac> yeah ... if some decent description comes up, I am willing to integrate that
<asac> but i am not native speaker ... so better not by me :)
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> i will work up a debdiff sometime today
<asac> gnomefreak: please don't
<asac> i am already doing it :)
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> have to remove from firefox as well
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> asac: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=424091
<ubotu> Debian bug 424091 in agg "agg: FTBFS if built twice in a row" [Important,Open] 
<bluekuja> do you think we can use those suggested patches?
<gnomefreak> asac: what did mike say about iceape-calendar as i see it was accepted in debianhttp://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-mozilla-maintainers/2007-July/002852.html
<gnomefreak> ok im out for a while i have things to do around here.
<bluekuja> cya gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> cya
<bluekuja> asac: anyway I've noticed an increased bug traffic now^^
<asac> bluekuja: please find a fix for that agg build problem
<asac> just try if patches work ... if not do something else :)
<bluekuja> asac: that guy said "it works"
<bluekuja> gonna try it too
<bluekuja> and then I add those patch
<bluekuja> asac: I'm attaching gmsh debdiff
<bluekuja> for you now
<asac> gnomefreak: mike wants to resurrect it at some point
<asac> bluekuja: don't talk about the future ... only past :)
<bluekuja> asac: lol
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/174558
<asac> your remaining changes don't document everything
<asac> that is in the diff
<bluekuja> why?
<bluekuja> #
<bluekuja> +    - Added a .desktop file (still validates with latest desktop-file-validate)
<bluekuja> #
<bluekuja> +      with respective icon.
<bluekuja> is there
<bluekuja> and the removed patch
<bluekuja> is not a remaining
<bluekuja> but a new change instead
<bluekuja> I used *
<bluekuja> instead of -
<bluekuja> to push it as a NEW change
<asac> look through the diff and try to see whatelse is not documented
<bluekuja> not remaining
<asac> whenever you see a diff that is not the changelog itself
<asac> it should be documented in the remaining changes
<asac> (except its a new change of course)
<asac> not of course
<asac> new changes are of course remaining as well
<bluekuja> mm
<asac> just important that they are in the changelog entry as well
<asac> if you explicitly say remaining or NEW doesn't really matter for me
<bluekuja> a MOTU, 1 month ago rejected a debdiff
<bluekuja> for this reason
<bluekuja> I put *
<bluekuja> * -
<bluekuja> and he said
<bluekuja> "hey, you have to use *"
<bluekuja> when is newe
<bluekuja> e.g a change
<asac> thats none of my business
<bluekuja> yeah, I know :)
<asac> syntax doesn't matter for me
<asac> its just content
<asac> thats missing
<asac> unexplained changes
<bluekuja> asac: I can't see an unexplained change there
<asac> just look at the diff thorougly and you will see
<bluekuja> mmm
<asac> check for every change if its in your latest changelog entry
<asac> and you will find that its not
<bluekuja> you mean the space in gmsh-2.0.8/debian/patches/00list?
<bluekuja> it's a minor
<asac> just do everything right
<asac> there are more
<asac> this one needs to go obviously though
<asac> its a not-needed bloat of diff.gz
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> gonna just delete it from debdiff
<bluekuja> but that's not the matter now
<bluekuja> need to see what's wrong
<bluekuja> asac: other point is the patch I removed?
<bluekuja> because I don't see anything wrong in the .desktop/icon remaining change
<bluekuja> so only thing is the removed patch
<asac> it doesn't document gmsh-2.0.8/debian/menu
<asac> and don't say it does ... then be more explicit
<asac> it just refers to .desktop file
<asac> further debian/rules diff is not discussed
<asac> and 00list should not be in debdiff at all
<bluekuja> debian/menu is explained in Added a .desktop file
<bluekuja> where the icon refers too
<bluekuja> but if you say that it's not explicit
<asac> read what i said
<bluekuja> I gonna fix
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> its something different
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> a .desktop file is a .desktop file
<asac> a menu file is a menu file
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> I did not explain the problem
<bluekuja> in the correct way
<asac> yup
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> ok ... if those three things are adapted, then I don't see anything else from that debdiff
<bluekuja> I need to write more verbose things in changelog entry
<asac> just be a bot and document each change you see from top-to-bottom
<bluekuja> nice comparison
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> understood the point
<bluekuja> and fixing
<asac> pattern: what do you see + what does it do + why was it done
<asac> ... initially
<asac> if that is available for each change then its perfect imo
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> but unfortunately
<bluekuja> not every developer document stuff in the correct way
<bluekuja> so we have to restore everything
<bluekuja> that was missed/forgotten from previous mergers
<bluekuja> I've seen this in a lot of packages
<asac> yes ... which is why its safe to document what you see in debdiff everytime
<asac> you never know if previous uploader did forget to document things
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> absolutely right
<bluekuja> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/174624
<asac> why don't you just name the files you touch in the beginning?
<asac> i mean its not a .menu file
<asac> its a menu file
<bluekuja> you mean something
<bluekuja> like
<bluekuja> debian/rules:
<bluekuja> -change
<bluekuja> this way?
<asac> for instance
<asac> and don't abbreviations in file names you mention
<asac> e.g. .desktop becomes: PACKAGE.desktop
<asac> et al
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/174686
<bluekuja> i think it should be ok
<bluekuja> it's now well documented
<bluekuja> with every file I touched
<asac> its still .menu ... which is wrong
<asac> anyway ... otherwise ok imo
<bluekuja> yeah noticed
<bluekuja> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/174689
<bluekuja> I copied it
<asac> i trust that you fixed it
<bluekuja> that's why was still there
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> it builds
<bluekuja> dpkg-deb: building package `gmsh' in `../gmsh_2.0.8-1ubuntu1_i386.deb'.
<bluekuja> from now on, I gonna write verbose changelog's entries
<bluekuja> from your words, I've understood it's really important
<bluekuja> to restore informations previously losty
<bluekuja> for instance
<asac> sure
<bluekuja> asac: thanks for nice hint btw
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> remaining changes should obviously document remaining changes ... and not remaining-documented-chnages :)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> asac: when you'll have time to push it let me know
<asac> he?
<asac> thought you want to go sponsor way then
<bluekuja> oh
<bluekuja> mm
<bluekuja> dunno
<asac> bugs are needed to document anything
<asac> i can sponsor then
<bluekuja> opening a bug right now
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmsh/+bug/127766
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127766 in gmsh "Merge gmsh (2.0.8-1) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<asac> can you please post links to upstream pieces?
<asac> otherwise its like digging for gold :)
<bluekuja> asac: for?
<bluekuja> FTBFS for gcc?
<asac> how the hell do you get to that conclusion
<asac> nm
<asac> i pull it manually now
<bluekuja> 0_0
<bluekuja> I didnt understand ^^
<asac> source pieces
<asac> lik orig, diff, dsc
<bluekuja> oh
<asac> note: i have no merge infrastructure
<asac> so i do manually
<bluekuja> oh sorry
<asac> but already grabbed manually
<bluekuja> didnt know that
<bluekuja> oh cool
<bluekuja> :
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> i hate tex packages
<asac> i don't want that on my system
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> so please agg now
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> next TODO is agg now
<bluekuja> I need to push those patches
<bluekuja> and try to see if it works
<asac> please try to understand patches before you apply them
<bluekuja> yea
<asac> e.g. read patches ... if they look reasonable apply .. otherwise develop on your own
<bluekuja> need to re-check the whole bug
<asac> don't apply and test
<asac> k
<bluekuja> I read it and said "damn"
<bluekuja> that's all
<bluekuja> I had to leave
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> k
<asac> gmsh upload finished
<bluekuja> thanks alex
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> please be responsive in case issues pop-up
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: agg issues?
<asac> any :)
<bluekuja> or general talking issues?
<bluekuja> oh
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> from this upload i mean
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> for agg as well
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> alex, remember to mark it fix committed
<bluekuja> et all
<bluekuja> as alwais
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> me?
<bluekuja> gonna move it to fix released when built
<asac> i don't want to do that :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> at least say "uploaded"
<asac> please include LP: #BUGID in changelog next time :)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> I thought it was for "bug fixes" only
<asac> yes i set fix committed
<asac> i thought you mean fix released ;)
<asac> thats your job when build succeeded iirc
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> adding LP: #
<asac> done
<bluekuja> is for bug frixes
<bluekuja> *fixes
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> only
<bluekuja> I think
<asac> i have no idea ;)
<asac> i think it should be done for sponsoring as well
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> but maybe it can mess up things
<asac> its a new feature so probably nobody revised current policy
<asac> but anyway
<asac> might be
<bluekuja> something like "hey, was it a bug fix or a merge?"
<bluekuja> and stuff like that
<bluekuja> I really need to fix agg
<bluekuja> before holidays
<bluekuja> I don't want to have a delay on that
<asac> bluekuja: try to reproduce the bug first ... then figure out a fix
<asac> out for a few hours
<asac> hjmf: did benjamin review your patch?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-24
<hjmf> asac: morning!
<hjmf> <asac> hjmf: did benjamin review your patch?
<hjmf> asac: no, as far as I know
<hjmf> no, he didn't
<hjmf> bugzilla 384304
<hjmf> mozilla bug 384304
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 384304 in Startup and Profile System "/usr/bin/firefox is not able to handle symlinks due error in the script" [Major,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384304
<asac> morning
<asac> tse
<asac> thanks for the info
<gnomefreak> is anyone else using the gb mirrors on feisty?
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm it looks like MT repo is down :(
<gnomefreak> ill be back in a bit maybe the server is being worked on (i hope)
<gnomefreak> can someone please see if you can get MT feisty repo to work
<gnomefreak> this is odd
<gnomefreak> seems to be all of the repos :(
<asac> gnomefreak: did you figure out?
<gnomefreak> yeah im rebuilding chroot it some how got borked
<gnomefreak> someone asked for tbird to be upgraded to 2.0.0.5 to fix cert issue i think but the bug was fixed in 2.0.0.5 as i got from mozilla bugtracker
<asac> hmm
<asac> 2.0.0.5 is alread yin gutsy
<asac> others will get 1.5.0.13 once that is out
<asac> its still supported upstream ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: the mt repo he was wanting it for
<gnomefreak> it was in email cant recall his name
<gnomefreak> well that will teach me for thinking my nautilus worked
<asac> hmm
<asac> so can you repair it?
<gnomefreak> nautilus no but there is a workaround from what i understand you have to use it in sparial(sp) mode
<gnomefreak> as soon as i figure out how to change mode ill let you know if it works
<gnomefreak> that cant be right since its default
<gnomefreak> wth was he talking about
<asac> who?
<gnomefreak> seb
<asac> where?
<gnomefreak> in -devel but ubuntu doesnt use spatial mode as default so you go into prefferencces and uncheck the always open in browser
<asac> did he figure the reason?
<gnomefreak> not sure but he said use it in spatial mode for about an hour so im assuming its building
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: are we waiting for mike to decide when he is adding calendar back into iceape? seamonkey 1.1.3 is released and fixes a bunch of security issues, although they refer me to http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/known-vulnerabilities.html#SeaMonkey and it doesnt say anything about 1.1.3
<asac> yes ... those that are listed for ffox and tbird should apply to seamonkey as well
<asac> actually i am not sure
<gnomefreak> here is a good list http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/releases/seamonkey1.1.3/changelog.html
<asac> gnomefreak: does wlan work for you with latest gutsy nm ?
<gnomefreak> i dont have a gutsy wireless
<gnomefreak> just feisty
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> ok i have to leave for a while now that im done baby sitting :(
<gnomefreak> ill be back in  a few hours
<asac> gnomefreak: cu
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> new gnome-btdownload has been released
<bluekuja> 0.0.29
<Admiral_laptop> hey there JenFraggle
<JenFraggle> hey, mr laptop man
<Admiral_laptop> have you been working on the wiki pages at all?
<JenFraggle> not recently as in the process of moving house. did what i could so far
<Admiral_laptop> ah okay, moving is rough, I don't like doing it twice a year.
<JenFraggle> it's my first time
<JenFraggle> which wiki pages did you want me to look at?
<Admiral_laptop> i wasn't around for the meeting, i just knew you were working on wiki pages
<JenFraggle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Beginner
<JenFraggle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures/Transcript
<Admiral_laptop> looking...
<Admiral_laptop> you may want to document very closely why a bug goes to confirmed, what that means etc
<Admiral_laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<JenFraggle> do you want to email me this as i'm logging off now
<JenFraggle> nite
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-07-25
<asac> hello ... i need human resources help
<Admiral_Chicago> i can try
<Admiral_Chicago> i was hoping you asked for robotic help, thats makes for a  much cooler story
<asac> hehe
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: you can either try on your self ... or get someone who sees bug 113086
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113086 in firefox "Enabling Desktop Effects, some part of firefox and thunderbird windows are black for few seconds when I deminimize them." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113086
<asac> :)
<asac> so we can test if a patch i developed fixes this issue
<asac> i cannot test as i have no working compiz :(
<Admiral_Chicago> i do on the laptop
<Admiral_Chicago> let me fire it up
<asac> cool
<asac> should be gutsy
<Admiral_Chicago> then i'm going to bed.
<asac> oh :(
<Admiral_Chicago> gutsy?
<asac> dunno ... can be feisty as well
<asac> have no idea :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i thought that was a feisty bug
<asac> maybe its just on feisty
<asac> yes
<asac> please test
<asac> thunderbird should be more obvious according to report
<Admiral_Chicago> will do
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm fairly certain its a compiz bug
<Admiral_laptop> nothing in firefox
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 113086
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113086 in firefox "Enabling Desktop Effects, some part of firefox and thunderbird windows are black for few seconds when I deminimize them." [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113086
<Admiral_laptop> not reproduceable for me
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: did you try tbird
<asac> should be more easily reproducible there
<asac> for firefox it doesn't happen all the time
<Admiral_laptop> yep, tried them both
<Admiral_laptop> be back in the morning
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
* #ubuntu-mozillateam  [freenode-info]  channel flooding and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-21
<fta> i saw a cairo + fontconfig change reverting part of my patches from last year
<asac> i probably didnt do that revert
<fta> my last debdiff for cairo has been ignored by seb for weeks then someone else did it.. and broke it
<asac> ask the merger who did it ;)
<asac> hmm
<fta> i don't have time, and i'm also sick of this
<asac> i get hit hard by the "everyone can do everything" as well
<asac> for instance they reintroduced libflashssupport in flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> ;)
<asac> as a depends
<asac> did you post a merge bug? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/
<asac> that probably would hav eprevented it. cjwatson did the merge ... not sure why, but apparently it failed to build against latest fontconfig
<asac> if he touches that package there is a good reason almost certainly as he usually has no time at all
<asac> and isnt really into cairo ;)
<asac> fontconfig was quite a huge merge i guess
<asac> things probably sank there
<gnomefreak> asac: you asked if i had done the bugs yet and no i havent but will this week. i had problems to handle witha  good friend this weekend
<gnomefreak> Volans: have they added out meeting to fridge yet?
<Volans> gnomefreak: yeah! under the google calendar they use now and upon asac request also in the online fridge calendar
<Volans>  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1595
<Volans> perhaps we can add the link to the agenda... that is still empty
<gnomefreak> i wilol do that when updates are done
<Volans> I have added the date and time to this channel's topic and to the wiki pages (/Meetings and /Header)
<gnomefreak> Volans: thanks
<gnomefreak> just one meeting?
<Volans> you spoke about the wiki or the fridge?
<gnomefreak> wiki
<gnomefreak> we cant add agenda to fridge
<Jazzva> ok, i'm off. head hurts for some reason... See you tomorrow.
<gnomefreak> nothing to do on wiki (from what i can tell
<asac> gnomefreak: ok fine
<gnomefreak> night Jazzva feel better
<asac> Jazzva: cu
<Jazzva> thanks :). night all.
<Volans> gnomefreak: like this one http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1550
<Volans> bye Jazzva
<gnomefreak> we need agenda items for meeting or we can skip this one
<asac> gnomefreak: we are on fridge
<asac> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1595
<gnomefreak> Volans: fridge editors have to do that
<Volans> sure :) and we can also put on the wiki the next meetings if you want
<gnomefreak> asac: im looking at it atm
<asac> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event/2008/08/03
<asac> gnomefreak: i pinged cody
<gnomefreak> i was looking into joining fridge editors but never got anything good
<gnomefreak> asac: i pinged cody all week
<asac> he said they switched to google calendar which wasnt integrated in website yet
<gnomefreak> he kept putting it off for updates to fridge
<asac> i asked him to add us to the old calendar too now ;)
<asac> hmm
<Volans> asac: we can only ask cody to add the link to the agenda, like this one http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1550 ;)
<gnomefreak> why did they change to use google calendar?
<Volans> and put something in the agenda
<gnomefreak> Volans: i have 1 item on agenda
<asac> gnomefreak: he didnt suggest to do that until i explicitly damanded it ;)
<gnomefreak> thats the only one there
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure why google. most likely its more comfortable
<asac> gnomefreak: http://www.google.com/calendar/event?eid=amNzaXFybXAyaHIxZ25qcDg5bWY2NmR2cDQgajVxODVtbWk2dWp2anRpaTVzMW4zbGk1aW9AZw&ctz=Etc/GMT
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah he hasnt changed. he was run off the ops for main channels and other things for being well him
<asac> but its currently not linked from website at all ;)
<asac> aha
<asac> interesting
<gnomefreak> well since your good at it demand him to add it ;)
<asac> he is somewhat engaged in xubuntu quite a bit
<gnomefreak> asac: that is recent
<asac> gnomefreak: the wiki link?
<asac> yeah. but not today
<gnomefreak> like 2 months ago
<asac> i am bailing out. eyes keep closing
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah the agenda wiki link
<asac> tiredness finally beats me ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: thats fine have a good night
<asac> thanks
<asac> 'night all
<gnomefreak> im here cleaning up before 8
<asac> 8 EDT?
 * asac off
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> can you use ical with google calendar?
<gnomefreak> awway is going up but ill be here some of the time
<Volans> never tried
<Volans> now I go... bye bye
<gnomefreak> anyone still up?
 * Kamping_Kaiser fwiw
<gnomefreak> cant open .so file :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<asac> hmm
<asac> darn. that happens if you dont get NEW mails anymore. xul and ffox was stuck in binary new because of xulrunner-dev package
<asac> gnomefreak: hurry ;)
 * gnomefreak is the only person that tries to view a binary file :(
<asac> we have 900 bugs open against ffox 3 :(
<gnomefreak> asac: morning
<asac> we must not reach 1k ;)
<gnomefreak> thats not bad
<asac> that would mean defeat :-D
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> and surrender :(
<gnomefreak> i have a few things to work on today bugs is one of them
<gnomefreak> ill push ruby aside
<gnomefreak> 900 bugs in total
<gnomefreak> ?
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<gnomefreak> asac: why would someone need to renew memebership to a team that membership doesnt expire?
<gnomefreak> ok wtf
<gnomefreak> mozillateam (the whole team) is about to expire too :(
<gnomefreak> ok first thing after email is that
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<gnomefreak> oh im gonna hurt someone
<asac> where is mozillateam expiring?
<gnomefreak> On 2008-07-27, six days from now, the membership
<gnomefreak> of Mozilla Team (mozillateam) (which you are
<gnomefreak> the owner of) in the Ubuntu-MozillaSquad (ubuntu-mozillasquad) Launchpad team
<gnomefreak> is due to expire.
<asac> gnomefreak: ah
<asac> well ... maybe we set that membership auto expires in that team?
<asac> gnomefreak: isnt mozillateam the owner of squad?
<gnomefreak> talking to LP about it. i atelast asked if awake
<asac> then i think we dont need to bother ;)
<gnomefreak> a month?
<gnomefreak> Membership renewed until 2008-08-26.
<asac> yeah .... strange
<asac> hmm
<asac> gnomefreak: err. all expire in a month
<asac> thats bad ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: can you fix that squad doesnt have that a tight expiry window?
<gnomefreak> yeah i need to speak to Lp since that is the first time
<gnomefreak> im working on it
<asac> ok
<asac> but in the end its an open team, so people can always renew on their own
<asac> still wierd
<gnomefreak> do you have link to squad?
<gnomefreak> we lose the team if it expires
<gnomefreak> than jump through hoops to get it back
<gnomefreak> asac: can i use reply when getting a upstream mozilla bug?
<gnomefreak> or do i need to open the page and comment
<asac> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/NormalizedBugFormat
<asac> gnomefreak: no mozilla bugs can only be edited in webpage
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont think we loose the team as mozillateam itself is owner
<asac> just let it go
<asac> ;)
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozillasquad
<gnomefreak> asac: we wont now that i already renewed
<asac> k
<asac> gnomefreak: and what about all the members?
<gnomefreak> asac: i have to talk to lp admin to make sure of anything atm
<gnomefreak> got someone that is trying to push bzr brznch but he never commited im sure he wissed all steps inbetweem too
<asac> gnomefreak: who?
<gnomefreak> ok why all those links?
<gnomefreak> lut4rp
<asac> gnomefreak: those links are the revised bug procedure for New, incomplete and confirmed states
<asac> so if you process bugs maybe try to apply that and tell me if there are things missing
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: the idea is to bring bugs in the "normalized form" so we can forward them
<gnomefreak> you didnt happen to work on the responses page ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok honestly there has to be a setting in about:preferences to make browser open images in another app
<gnomefreak> is there?
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm
<asac> gnomefreak: about:config you mean ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: well. i think you might be able to do that in the preferences -> applications dialog
<gnomefreak> yeah that
<gnomefreak> asac: i didnt see anything but i had looks 2 hours before i even saw this bug
<asac> gnomefreak: can you set the "meeting schedule thing" on roadmap to "DONE" ?
<gnomefreak> yeah ill clean that up
<asac> isnt "Document redirection procedure to mozillateam-community on mozillateam membership page" done too?
<gnomefreak> no setting in system > pref > prefered applications
<gnomefreak> huh?
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm
<gnomefreak> we used squad for the team not community
<asac> you can probably set it to firefox again. just curious ow that might have been emptied
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think community was just a "word" for it as we didnt have any final name yet
<asac> gnomefreak: EDT what timezone is that?
<asac> @time America/Boston
<ubottu> asac: Error: Unknown timezone: America/Boston - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<asac> @time America/Chicago
<ubottu> asac: Current time in America/Chicago: July 21 2008, 04:22:54 - Next meeting: Asia and Oceania Ubuntu Membership Approval Board in 1 day
<asac> is that EDT?
<gnomefreak> could be i think chitown is an hour ahead of me
<gnomefreak> but not sure
<gnomefreak> @now chicago
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Current time in America/Chicago: July 21 2008, 04:23:55 - Next meeting: Asia and Oceania Ubuntu Membership Approval Board in 1 day
<gnomefreak> hour behind me
<asac> EDT is UTC - 4
<asac> from what i found on the net
<Jazzva> @now newyork
<ubottu> Jazzva: Error: Unknown timezone: newyork - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<Jazzva> @now new_york
<ubottu> Jazzva: Current time in America/New_York: July 21 2008, 05:34:17 - Next meeting: Asia and Oceania Ubuntu Membership Approval Board in 1 day
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> yeah probably thats it
<Jazzva> that is eastern time, I think
<asac> in the end I dont understand why people ask me for appointments in UTC :/
<asac> err, in EDT :-D
<asac> most likely americans think the world has agreed on EDT;)
<Jazzva> people should learn the offset of their time zone :)
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ;) ... i guess they know, but assumed I'd know too
<Jazzva> hehe :)
<gnomefreak> god i hate LP
<gnomefreak> how many teams do we have and what are thier links please :(
<asac> squad
<asac> extension team
<Jazzva> Regarding extensions licensing... Sage-Too (which is developed from Sage by another team) is missing license information in the xpi file. I e-mailed the developer and he sent me in a mail that we can apply GPL as the license... Is that ok?
<asac> the mozillateam
<gnomefreak> extension team and bugs team
<gnomefreak> those 2 i need to look at
<asac> Jazzva: will he add that license to the .xpi?
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, extensions is ~mozilla-extensions-dev
<asac> Jazzva: did he say which version ?
<gnomefreak> i just need the mozilla bugs link
<asac> suggest to him GPLv3 or later ;)
<Jazzva> asac, I was thinking of asking him that... to just place it in COPYING
<gnomefreak> that was done correctly
<gnomefreak> asac: in about:config is there a setting for the way browser opens images?
<asac> Jazzva: well. tell him that it would work that way, but in the end he should publish a licensed .xpi ... or at least a source ball
<Jazzva> asac, here is the quote "you are welcome to apply the GPL as per http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/gpl.txt "
<asac> to avoid confusion
<Jazzva> that points to gpl 3 ;)
<asac> ok. and (or any later version) ?
<Jazzva> asac, that's mentioned in the license. "either version 3 of the License, or (at your option) any later version."
<asac> Jazzva: where? afaict its just in the section that describes the options you have for licensing with gpl 3
<asac> Jazzva: he has at least to put one sentence somewhere: "licensed under GPL v3 or any later version"
<asac> Jazzva: is there a source tarball available out there?
<asac> or svn with a license?
<Jazzva> no. that's the trouble.
<Jazzva> it just has xpi
<Jazzva> so... COPYING is used for the text of the license... and what is used for licensing info?
<Jazzva> or, he can place that notice in COPYING, before the text of the license?
<asac> Jazzva: he could place that info on top of the file yes.
<Jazzva> Good... thanks
<asac> Jazzva: he should just post the example header on top of that file:
<asac> Jazzva: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28947/
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28948/
<gnomefreak> [reed]: when you awaken can you ping me i would like to know how long it takes before i can go up a level in mozilla bug tracker (mark dupes) is the main thing im thinking
<gnomefreak> asac: in about:config what would i search for to findout if there is a setting to open images in gnome viewer app i guess its not eye of gnome
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, I'm not sure if it's in about:config, but can't you set that in Edit->Preferences->Programs?
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: no
<gnomefreak> just accesiblity
<gnomefreak> orka and such
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, that's funny. I can select what program to use to open jpegs...
<gnomefreak> in system >preferences > perferd apps?
<gnomefreak> prefered apps
<Jazzva> no... in Firefox->Edit menu-> ...
<gnomefreak> i didnt get chance for menu
<asac> gnomefreak: in the firefox application you can configure that in the preferences -> APPLICATIONS  dialog ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah that is what i told him
<Jazzva> heh... my system is localised... that's why I translated as "programs" :)
<gnomefreak> asac: anyway to set gnome viewer in our builds or does this have to be done upstream?
<asac> gnomefreak: there is no sense in doing that by default
<asac> ffox can display images on its own
<gnomefreak> asac: you said there was
<gnomefreak> asac: its not
<gnomefreak> hold on
<asac> if ffox couldnt display images we would have more bugs most likely
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, did you set the expiration period for mozillasquad members to 1 month? Can we extend that to unlimited time :)?
<gnomefreak> damn i dont see the bug report for LP in email
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: its fixed
<gnomefreak> and yes
<Jazzva> ah, sorry. Maybe it doesn't apply automatically to the old members...
<gnomefreak> bug 250228
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250228 in firefox "ubuntu is useless to me I DO NOT WANT IT!" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250228
<gnomefreak> thats not it
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<gnomefreak> bug 195105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195105 in firefox-3.0 "Choosing from Firefox context menu to view a selected image should open the default GNOME image viewer" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195105
<gnomefreak> asac: thats the bug
<Jazzva> ok, i'll go through the memberships in mozillasquad and set them to don't expire...
<asac> gnomefreak: wontfix ... send him to brainstorm ;)
<gnomefreak> he filed it upstream
<gnomefreak> i cant close upstream
<gnomefreak> another option i would like to have
<asac> if he already filed i upstream, then set it to triaged
 * asac  does that now
<gnomefreak> couldnt tell me that 10 seconds ago?
<gnomefreak> although look at upstream bug
<gnomefreak> asac: you didnt change it?
<gnomefreak> asac: what format is used on mozillas bug tracker for links like to add link to upstream bug to LP bug
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back dog came in and wanted to speand time with me since my fathers g/f left and she left "HER" dog
<asac> gnomefreak: the idea is that our summary/description matches upstream format
<asac> thats why i did that "Normalized" format .... to forward easily/comparable
<gnomefreak> asac: doesnt matter i cant change upstreams and the same person filed it. if you want our bug opened you can do that?
<gnomefreak> Steps to reproduce crash (optional):  that should NOT be optional
<gnomefreak> since not all back traces/crash reports have the info we need
<gnomefreak> The summary must read "<APPLICATION> crash in @topmost_function_in_backtrace", e.g. "firefox crash in @nsDocLoader::ReadAll"   << users dont have a clue what they are doing here
<gnomefreak> otherwise looks good. we should really talk about tags on these pages if we are going to keep using them
<gnomefreak> if you look at the tags post from me to mailing list it should give you some idea on where i stand
<gnomefreak> asac: xulrunner update but no firefox update?
<asac> gnomefreak: ffox had to wait for xul
<gnomefreak> oh i thought you could push same time
<asac> gnomefreak: well.. i pushed same time, but the build needed the xul binary for the jemalloc thing
<gnomefreak> sweet i only have a list of 72 bugs
<asac> so it was in state WAITDEPEND
<asac> and probalby needs one publisher cycle more to reach you
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> yeah hour or 2
<gnomefreak> iirc publlishes every hour
 * gnomefreak will start on "new" bugs than work on another status
<gnomefreak> what package are we using for ff2 in bugs? firefox or firefox-2?
<asac> firefox
<asac> (e.g. the source package is used in lp)
<gnomefreak> ah we should really migrate ff3 to use ff when ff2 reaches EOS
<gnomefreak> asac: what version is edgys ff-2?
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-2 edgy
<ubottu> 'edgy' is not a valid distribution
<gnomefreak> yes it is
<asac> gnomefreak: edgy is EOL
<asac> we support dapper, feisty, gutsy, ...
<asac> users should upgrade to at least feisty
<gnomefreak> asac: 18  months
<gnomefreak> that would bring it to 9.04
<gnomefreak> 7.10 is edgy right?
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> 7.19 is gutsy
<asac> err 7.10
<gnomefreak> 6.10 is edgy
<asac> 7.04 is feisty
<gnomefreak> gutsy is 7.10
<gnomefreak> i had a brain fart
<asac> 6.10 is edgy
<asac> yeah
<asac> its EOL since april or so
<gnomefreak> ummmmmmmm uh hmmmmmmmmm if you create another user for gnome does it carry over the video card drivers?
<asac> drivers yare system wide
<asac> not per-user
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> thisis strange
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> his new usrer he made ff doesnt use default resolution and opens way too big for screen
<gnomefreak> asac https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/209499
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209499 in firefox "Default window size too large - slips under bottom panel" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<asac> bring to normalized form (should be easy) and search for upstream bug
<asac> its firefox-3.0 most likely?
<asac> reassign ;)
<gnomefreak> he said 2
<gnomefreak> i think
 * gnomefreak not likely to look upstream today i want us cleared out some first
<gnomefreak> The bug supervisor for firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) has been subscribed to this bug.  lol i guess this is us
<gnomefreak> asac: what setting do i change in about:config to make ff stop taking focus all the damn time
<gnomefreak> asac: please change firefox-3.0.1 addons dialog back to the way it was in 3.0
<gnomefreak> its mising install option
<gnomefreak> what is the tinylink extension called?
<asac> i dont think there is a setting to prevent focus
<asac> but not sure
<asac> install option?
<asac> you can install extensions in the "Get Add-Ons" tab
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> well yeah but only ours
<gnomefreak> asac: there is a setting tog et ff to not open on top of all other windows but i cant remember the name of it
<gnomefreak> to get
<gnomefreak> oh wtf i know its out there i fucking had it installed
<gnomefreak> im guessing we didnt package tinyurl
<asac> wow ... my ssh session survived half an hour NM bustage ;)
<asac> ok lunch time i say
<[reed]> gnomefreak: you want access to mark a bug as a dupe?
<gnomefreak> [reed]: ill have to get back to you later, im having issues at home
<[reed]> k
<gnomefreak> thanks
<sparr> originally asked in #ubuntu, #ubuntu+1, and #ubuntu-bugs, sent here as a last resort before filing a bug.  firefox version 3.0 depends on firefox-3.0 when it should (i think) depend on firefox-3.0 version 3.0, should i report that as a bug?
<asac> sparr: whats wrong with the current state?
<sparr> when i upgraded from firefox 3.0b5 to firefox 3.0, it did nothing, my firefox-3.0 (the real package) remained at version 3.0b5
<sparr> i can imagine that being rather confusing for someone not savvy to the details of the packaging system
<asac> sparr: is that a problem? just apt-get upgrade should usually upgrade you to latest
<sparr> yes, it would, but that's not the scenario i am in
<sparr> i have many older packages.  i upgraded firefox by itself
<asac> sparr: someone not savvy to the packaging system would probably just upgrade to latest
<asac> saivann: depends should only take care that nothing breaks when you indivually upgrade packages
<asac> since firefox is just a meta package i dont see that we need to tighten depends there
<asac> but i will think about it
<fretchen> hello, I am not sure if i am right here for this question. I want to build sunbird 0.8/trunk from source on a hardy heron. I installed all existing dependencies for the 0.7 source-package.  I always get an error "undefined reference to XRenderFindStandardFormat". I turned on the --enable-system-cairo , otherwise I get an error about an undefined cairo font.
<asac> just dont see the big point right now ;)
<sparr> i doubt im the only person in this situation
<sparr> just that it only rarely matters
<asac> fretchen: use our packaging
<asac> fretchen: feel free to help get a sunbird-0.x.dev branch started that gets regular updated to track latest development
<fretchen> asac : for the 0.8 on hardy heron ?
<asac> fretchen: the vision is to have a branch one can use to get a recent 0.x snapshot yes
<asac> fretchen: if you dont want to contribute, look in the debian/patches directory. we probably have a patch in there to build this
<asac> on modern gcc
<asac> err cairo ;)
<fretchen> asac : I am interested in this one, the only question . What do you mean with branch etc ?
<asac> fretchen: we maintain our packaging in bzr branches (like svn)
<asac> mozillateam branches are http://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam
<asac> fretchen:  the idea is to create a branch ubuntu-0.x.head which you start based on the https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x branch
<fretchen> asac : so I pull this branch, I try to merge it with the actual 0.x branch from mozilla and try to push it as 0.x.head ?
<fretchen> ( sry for all those questions, but I am totally new to the hole packaging process )
<asac> fretchen: our branches are not full sources for various reasons. we only have the debian/ directory in there
<asac> fretchen: so what you do is:
<asac> 1. branch the current ubuntu-0.x branch
<asac> 2. bump changelog to the version you want to package:
<asac>   .e.g dch -v0.8~cvs20080507t1256-0ubuntu1 -DUNRELEASED
<asac> leave that changelog quite empty and commit
<asac> as :
<asac> "* open tree for 0.8 snapshot DATE here"
<asac> 3. next to the branch directory you make a "tarballs" directory and put the snapshot that corresponds to the date you gave in changelog above
<asac> (the orig.tar.gz)
<asac> 4. you build the branch by bzr builddeb --merge --dont-purge
<asac> (you need bzr and bzr-builddeb package installed)
<asac> if that succeeds you push the branch to bzr
<asac> in launchpad
<asac> if not you fix and push then ;)
<asac> 5. done ;)
<fretchen> and I push it where ?
<fretchen> my own ppa ?
<asac> fretchen: for now you just push the branch to your private account (not the package)
<asac> i will review and push it to the ~mozillateam space
<asac> fretchen: e.g. bzr push lp:~fretchen/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x.head
<asac> (i assume that your launchpad id is fretchen)
<asac> fretchen: once you did a few updates we go ahead and add you to mozillateam so you can push directly
<fretchen> asac : at first i'll try number 1-5 after this we will see :D
<asac> fretchen: yeah ;)
<asac> you rock!
<asac> sunbird is much neglected as i usually do it whenever i have time left ;)
<fretchen> it's the only product of mozilla i started to develop on, and it sucks to develop, but to be unabled to build
<asac> fretchen: yes. our patches should help there
<fretchen> thx, I'll ask when I got forwards
<asac> cool
<fretchen> asac : what do I want to say with this line ? dch -v0.8~cvs20080507t1256-0ubuntu1 -DUNRELEASED  I didn't find anything like this in the changlog
<asac> fretchen: you should run that on the command line
<asac> that will create a new changelog entry with the given version and the UNRELEASED distribution as target
<asac> and with you and your email properly set and time etc.
<asac> :)
<fretchen> thx
<fretchen> asac : I loaded the cvs for the calendar and packed the mozilla directory (not the cvslog) into tarballs/lightning... . But now I get the error:  A Debian packaging error occured: Could not find upstream tarball at ... (the file exists)
<fretchen> or does I have to add this directory at first ?
<asac> fretchen: you need to choosed the right name
<asac> it has to end with .orig.tar.gz
<asac> fretchen: look at how the current lightning-sunbird tarball is layouted
<asac> and copy that
<asac> you need to put that tarball in a directory called "tarballs" next to the branch
<fretchen> asac : thx this was the problem. Do I install all the dependences from hand or is there a fancy tool, that checks for me if the package is build with the defined dependencies ?
<asac> fretchen: to install build-deps for packages that are in the archive you run:
<asac> sudo apt-get build-dep packagename
<asac> those might not be enough for latest trunk ... but thats why we want to build snapshots to figure that out _before_ release ;)
<asac> usually they are a good start
<fretchen> yeah, sounds logical
<Jazzva> asac, Readme.txt can contain license too?
<fretchen> asac : What can I do here ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29058
<asac> Jazzva: yes
<asac> Jazzva: not perfect but any document that clearly states that all thef iles are licensed like this or that would be good
<asac> fretchen: i think your orig.tar.gz layout is not right
<asac> fretchen: look what the tarball in current archive has
<asac> maybe its an embedded tarball layout (e.g. a bz2 in a orig.tar.gz)
<Jazzva> asac, ok. Then sage-too's license is sorted out :)
<Jazzva> the developer updated to 1.0.1 with license inside :)
<asac> Jazzva: rock
<fretchen> asac : if a patch seems to obsolete I delete it and note it somewhere ?
<fretchen> asac : sry, my connection is extremly instable
<fretchen> asac it would be really really great if you could answer my last question, how to process with obsolete patches in a mail, otherwise i will have big probs to get your answer.
<Jazzva> wow, this is bad: Unless otherwise stated within any of the files included in the Sage-Too distribution, the authors retain no copyright and reserve no rights.
<Jazzva> and then comes the part that says the program is published under gpl 3
<Jazzva> Is this right? Can someone say that they claim no rights over program, and that the program is published under gpl3?
<Jazzva> asac, med-xpi-pack should ignore if XPI file already exists. It breaks the build if med-xpi-pack checks for xpi file.
<asac> Jazzva: yeah
<Jazzva> wow... from xpi file to packaged extension in ~25 minutes. mozilla-devscripts rock :)
<asac> can yo ufix that?
<Jazzva> yep... I'll just remove that part and push it
<asac> Jazzva: in case there are things in the intrepid sponsoring queue i failed to spot feel free to prod me so i upload ;)
<Jazzva> asac, for extensions?
<asac> yeah
<asac> you have anything else that needs to be uploaded?
<Jazzva> not atm... I think.
<Jazzva> I'm waiting for sage-too developer to reply me regarding putting them as copyright holders
<Jazzva> but there will be... I'm planning to see which of my extensions has updates and to update them
<Jazzva> I just noticed livehttpheaders, foxyproxy, and ctxextensions are still waiting
<Jazzva> But I would like to add med-xpi-pack to their debian/ dirs, so I can cleanup the rules file and to be ready when we start using med-xpi-unpack/pack
<asac> Jazzva: are those finished?
<asac> (waiting)
<Jazzva> not quite sure. I think they were, but then I found out we're not merging extensions from Debian. I would like to recheck them.
<asac> i am a bit confused. i dont see bugs about them in firefox-extensions project
<asac> how should we know?
<asac> did they ask for merging to the .ubuntu ubuntu-dev branch?
<asac> ok flashblock backport is missing
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/flashblock.ubuntu
<asac> request for merging
<asac> is pending
<Jazzva> bugs for extensions I updated? Well, they're filed against their projects...
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> Maybe we should add to the Packaging page that all extensions' sponsor bugs should be filed agains firefox-extensions?
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/foxyproxy.ubuntu
<asac> there is no merge request
<asac> only a fix released bu
<asac> g
<Jazzva> hmm... maybe i still haven't linked that one. I probably wasn't sure if i need to clean it up...
<Jazzva> yep... I still haven't linked it. bug 241669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241669 in foxyproxy "Please merge foxyproxy 2.7.5~dfsg.1-1 from debian unstable to intrepid" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241669
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> asac, let me clean it up tonight, and I'll ping you :)
<asac> ok for https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/mozilla-ctxextensions.ubuntu there is a merge request
<Jazzva> Yeah, I remember that. Just give me a second
<asac> somehow we lack a search facility to find branches that have a merge request pending
<asac> i mean in launchpad
<Jazzva> I would like to clean it up and use med-xpi-pack :)
<asac> Jazzva: if you see any ubuntu-dev branch that is not mature let me know
<asac> i would love to see just release branches when looking at that long list ;)
<Jazzva> ubuntu-dev branch for extensions? or att all?
<asac> ubuntu-dev branch is the release branch from where auto uploads happen ;)
<asac> i see that you have a mature branch as well ;)
<Jazzva> right... but there are ubuntu-dev branches that are not for extensions, right :)?
<asac> ctxextensions
<Jazzva> it's being worked on now :)
<asac> Jazzva: definitly ... thats why i need to be able to filter for "mature" in the firefox-extensions project
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions?field.lifecycle=MATURE
<asac> we dont have anything better to get a good list
<Jazzva> ah... so I need to set it either to Development or Merged?
<Jazzva> and Mature only when it's ready for merging?
<asac> Jazzva: if its merged, "merged" would be the right thing i guess
<asac> if its still proposed just use development
<Jazzva> ok.
<asac> Jazzva: hmm. not sure. maybe not a bad idea to set it to mature when its ready for merging
<asac> however, i dont want to rely on contributors to remember to set it to merged in order to make it disappear
<asac> not sure
<asac> the launchpad page could be improved i guess ;)
<Jazzva> hmm
<Jazzva> auto-set to Merged when a commit is pushed with description "RELEASE something to dist"?
<asac> we cannot easily set the branch state to "merged" unless we ask contributors to use the ~mozilla-extensions-dev team code area
<asac> maybe that makes sense in the end
<asac> e.g. put your proposed branches to the med team  ;)
<Jazzva> hmm... i thought if that can be implemented in LP... but maybe it's not worth it, as this might be an isolated case
<Jazzva> asac, that's also good. And we can receive e-mail notices, so we can see when new branches are ready
<asac> well. i think launchpad should get a indicator that a branch has "proposed merges"
<asac> then i dont care what state the other hsa
<asac> if i can also constrained a project list by "owner team" then i would be totally happy ;)
<Jazzva> "a project lit by owner team"?
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions/ - thats the projet list ;)
<asac> i cannot filter "just ubuntu-dev" there
<asac> if i go to https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev
<asac> i cannot filter by firefox-extensions ;)
<asac> so i cannot filter by owner team AND project ;)
<asac> at least the latter page can be sorted by project ;)
<asac> ha ... i can filter the firefox-extensions page by "registrants"
<asac> thats ok
<Jazzva> aha, I see...
<asac> still having the ability to set most contribution branches to "hidden" aka "merged" would be fine
<asac> so encouraging the ~mozilla-extensions-dev team as registrant for such branches makes sense ;)
<Jazzva> Hm. Ok, but we can keep 1 extensions needed rule :)...
<Jazzva> just not to give access to med to everyone. It has some risk...
<asac> right
<asac> i think we shouldnt try to workaround launchpad problems too much. so lets keep it as it is
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-22
<Jazzva> asac, lp:~jazzva/firefox-extensions/mozilla-ctxextensions.ubuntu are ready for merge with ubuntu-dev's branch. Rev 15 is the one. If it's still not showing up, wait a minute, it will :)
<Jazzva> asac, and I'll start using "open tree for development", UNRELEASED as dist and similar in the next cycle of updates :)
<Jazzva> asac, lp:~jazzva/firefox-extensions/mozilla-livehttpheaders.ubuntu are ready for merge. Rev 17 is the one...
<Jazzva> s/are/is/
<asac> ok off. have a dentist appointment tomorrow morning and dont want to be completely wasted there ;)
<Jazzva> uh... dentist
<asac> yeah
<Jazzva> umm... good luck :)
<asac> hopefully can help me without much pain ;)
<asac> ill try to do those two first thing in the morning
<Jazzva> take your time
<asac> well. things should go up ;)
<Jazzva> after dentist is fine too :)
<asac> hehe yeah
<asac> not before for sure
<asac> quite early
<asac> cu
<Jazzva> cu
<Nafallo> asac: do we have vimperator packaged? ;-)
<asac> Nafallo: vimperator?
<asac> Jazzva: did we ever file a bug for the webkit MIR?
<asac> bug 250738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250738 in webkit "[MIR] promote webkit to main" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250738
<XioNoX> hi
<asac> hi XioNoX
<XioNoX> Back at work
<XioNoX> I've miss my flight yesterday, so it is why i wass not connected
<asac> XioNoX: oh. so you have to fly in every week?
<XioNoX> no, i've just left 1 week
<XioNoX> now i'm up to work 5 weeks
<asac> how did you manage to miss your flight? ;)
<XioNoX> I was working at a music festival, from the 16 to the 20 (helping the computer team), and I've left earlier (midnight) the sunday (after seeing the Hive) to go back home (150km). And my flight was at 6 am. I've decided to sleep 2h at home, but i was so tired that I haven't hear my alarm clock.
<XioNoX> but the plane company change my flight for free, so I've arrived yesterday afternoon
<asac> XioNoX: argh. sorry for that. i feel with you
<asac> XioNoX: (sorry for missing flight) ... great to hear that they changed for free
<XioNoX> :D
<XioNoX> it was this festival : http://www.vieillescharrues.asso.fr/festival/programmation_2008.php
<asac> motorhead still exists ;) ... fun.
<XioNoX> it was cool
<Nafallo> asac: http://vimperator.mozdev.org/
<Nafallo> :-)
<asac> lol
<asac> Nafallo: reads like good crack ;)
<XioNoX> asac, i've read all the xpcom tutorial, and i don't realy know how we use it (and why)
<asac> XioNoX: what is unclear?
<XioNoX> what does an XPCOM component?
<XioNoX> what it is used for ?
<asac> XioNoX: thats a tough question ;)
<XioNoX> i know
<XioNoX> but maybe just an exemple will be enough
<asac> XioNoX: ok. components implement interfaces that define a service in a cross-language-fashion ;)
<XioNoX> implement interfaces ?
<asac> XioNoX: do you know OO programming?
<asac> Object-Oriented
<XioNoX> a little bit
<XioNoX> with C++
<asac> then you should know what an interface is ;)
<asac> ok in C++ its similar to the class definition
<asac> e.g. just the contract, not the implementation
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> class declaration is the right word, sorry
<asac> so now instead of writing
<asac> class A {
<asac>  public:
<asac>   int x;
<asac>   int func();
<asac> };
<asac> you have a syntax that is language independent
<asac> namely IDL
<asac> Interface Definition Language
<asac> you can find plenty of .idl files in your mozilla  source tree
<asac> so what xpcom provides is that you can call and implement such classes/objects in a across-language boundaries
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> e.g. you can implement a Car class in javascript and call it from C++ or vv
<asac> now there are two use cases of xpcom interface implementations:
<asac>  1. service - only one instance exists per process (like a singleton)
<asac>  1. instances - you create new instances of a certain interface implementation as you like
<asac> 2. ;)
<asac> does that help you already?
<XioNoX> yep
<asac> XioNoX: so one thing you can do with interfaces is that you can have multiple implementations of the same
<XioNoX> it is more clear now
<asac> XioNoX: which comes handy in our case as we want to make something extensible in a pluggable fashion
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> and I'm reading the rdf stuff
<asac> ok
<XioNoX> the dor is bigger but it is easier to understand
<asac> dor?
<XioNoX> sorry, doc
<asac> Nafallo: https://www.mozdev.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=19598
<ubottu> www.mozdev.org bug 19598 in General "Please include License.txt file in your released .xpi" [Normal,New]
<asac> Nafallo: could you add that extension to the Firefox3Extensions page in wiki
<asac> so it doesnt get lost?
<Nafallo> sure
<asac> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions
<asac> Nafallo: i think it should go into the "Missing Detail" table ... at best with the bug link above somehow attached so we know where discussion is going on
<asac> maybe put the bug link in the "extension developer contact" column ;)
<Nafallo> added :-)
<armin76> buuuuuuuuuumb!
 * armin76 files 30 bugs for bumbing
<armin76> lolz
<armin76> asac: you broke firefox on ia64!
<armin76> ah
<armin76> its the dependencies stuff
<armin76> still, bets that it segfaults on ppc and sparc? :D
<asac> on my way
<asac> armin76: BUMMMMMBED!
<asac> deep impact
<armin76> lies
<asac> on hardy-updates
<asac> what a breathtaking moment
<asac> armin76:
<asac> 12:18 < asac> so ffox and xul sources+ bits can go
<asac> 12:18 < pitti> asac: awesome; copying
<armin76> bumbing!
<Jazzva> asac, thanks for opening the bug for webkit. I asked you a few days ago should we open a bug now, or when we get the review. You probably missed it, and the I forgot to re-ask
<asac> Jazzva: no problem
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess
<asac> thats the process
<Jazzva> wow... sage is also updated. I thought they stopped its development. Guess I'll update it now :)
<Jazzva> asac, thanks :)
<asac> good
<asac> Jazzva: when you done with that ping me so i can upload all three ;)
 * asac going lunch ;)
<Jazzva> k :)
<Jazzva> have fun
<Jazzva> it's gonna be four of them. foxyproxy needs update, too :)
<asac> thats
<armin76> asac: omggggggggg!
<armin76> looks like sparc intrepid doesn't sigbus! :D
<armin76> uh, wtf
<armin76> why doesn't ports.ubuntu.com have hardy-updates and proposed on Release?
<armin76> asac: fix!
<armin76> bah, stupid!
<armin76> uh...nah, it gives bus error anyway
<armin76> takes a lot more, though
<armin76> on hardy it just gives bus error at the start
<asac> armin76: ok lets be focussed
<asac> what patches shall i apply
<armin76> no idea :P
<armin76> i don't apply any patch to fix the sigbus
<Jazzva> asac, can mozilla-devscripts use patching system?
<Jazzva> *package using mozilla-devscripts
<asac> Jazzva: it could, but wouldnt make much sense
<asac> except when we cherry-pick to stable release branches
<asac> but for that we can also merge individual commits imo
<Jazzva> so, to change the source directly?
<Jazzva> sorry... I meant can package using mozilla-devscripts use patching system?
<asac> Jazzva: mozilla-devscripts is a native package . there is no orig.tar.gz ... so you develop _inside_ the package
<asac> Jazzva: ah
<asac> havent tried ;)
<asac> but why not
<Jazzva> can I just use quilt and include in the rules
<Jazzva> ok, i'll try
<asac> as long sa the .xpi is produced by build command
<asac> maybe we need to tweak a hook or something
<asac> Jazzva: Jazzva but in general the idea is t change _in-source_
<asac> in the .ubuntu branch
<Jazzva> aha... ok
<asac> i dont expect lots of patches to accumulate in extensions
<asac> usually just a maxVersion bump
<asac> and maybe a quick fix or cherry-pick for some stable updates
<Jazzva> well, sage package has some patch that should fix two CVEs. Now I'm wondering if that still applies... The code didn't change, so that's why I wonder
<asac> armin76: so is it a sigbus in libc?
<asac> Jazzva: how intrusive are those changes?
<asac> can you post them?
<asac> if they are not packaging related we should push it to upstream i guess
<Jazzva> not too big
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29282/
<Jazzva> but look reasonable
<Jazzva> looking at the upstream bts
<XioNoX> asac, who have decided to keep the old skin on firefox 3 whereas the beautiful new one ?
<Jazzva> asac, it's marked as fixed here
<Jazzva> https://www.mozdev.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=15101
<ubottu> www.mozdev.org bug 15101 in Javascript "sage fails many of the tests in the feed reader XSS test suite" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> XioNoX: he?
<asac> XioNoX: linux uses gnomestripe
<asac> er have that as default
<XioNoX> why they don't have the big back button ?
<asac> XioNoX: thats windows
<XioNoX> and mac
<XioNoX> it is the "default" firefox theme
<XioNoX> no ?
<asac> most likely moz devs didnt care _enough_
<asac> for linux
<Jazzva> asac, I'll test sage without the patch on some security tests which are reported in bug report.
<asac> to do that or thought that it wouldnt fit nicely into gnome desktop
<asac> Jazzva: the bug is fixed
<asac> according to bug tracker ;)
<asac> yes pleaes test then
<Jazzva> asac, umm... that's what I saw :)
<asac> maybe we can drop them ;)
<Jazzva> asac, but I would like to
<XioNoX> asac, for exemple, this theme will fit perfectly in gnome : https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/7379
<XioNoX> and he have the firefox 3 looks
<Jazzva> XioNoX, I think it's because FF will use icons from current gnome theme
<Jazzva> s/will use/uses/
<XioNoX> and who manage that ?
<Jazzva> umm... what do you mean?
<Jazzva> FF picks up the icons from your current gnome theme and uses them. If they used only one icons for back and forward, it would fit well with the rest of the gnome desktop.
<XioNoX> because i've heared a lot of people complaining about the firefox 3 theme on ubuntu
<XioNoX> and why we don't install by default a firefox skin
<XioNoX> ?
<Jazzva> As far as I can see, if they wanted to use big back/small fwd button, they would have to hardcode the icons. That way, it would fit with the rest...
<Jazzva> XioNoX, we do have default FF3 theme... It's the one we use. It's just that it's a bit different than from win/mac skin. It's adapting to your current theme.
<asac> XioNoX: you are the first i hear complaining ...everone else i talked to cheered ;)
<XioNoX> but we can install a theme like the one i've show you easily through amo
<asac> XioNoX: we can certainly package skins as xpi in ubuntu, but that wont become the default for sure
<XioNoX> another exemple here : http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5754/
<Jazzva> XioNoX, it's true. But that would break the uniformity of the look of the desktop.
<asac> we are happy that we are finally integrated with gnome theme
<Jazzva> +1 on that :)
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> "Linux has the best theme for Firefox 3.
<asac> Just look at the Windows theme for Firefox 3 it looks absolutely horrible. "
<asac> "Proto is hated by Mac users, because of the roundness and the big back-forward button, they like more this: http://www.takebacktheweb.org/ .
<asac> Themes for Windows look completely amateur. Both. The colors, the shapes... Hahaha... "
<Jazzva> XioNoX, that's the way firefox developers designed it. Windows and Mac have already built themes. But, afaik, windows' and mac's desktop environment are not that easily skinable.
<asac> i think this is something you cannot find a solution where everyone agrees
<Jazzva> XioNoX, that's why the fixed theme in win and mac won't break the look of the rest of the desktop
<asac> as a matter of fact the default gnome theme isnt that bad
<Jazzva> On the other hand, gnome is designed to be easily skinable. If you would use fixed theme for Fx, it wouldn't fit well with the rest of the desktop. I suppose that's the reasoning of FF developers.
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. but the size of the back button could probably not be tuned
<asac> thats a design devision i guess
<asac> decision
<XioNoX> that explaination it enough for me
<Jazzva> asac, that too... If they wanted to use big button, I suppose all gnome themes should add one big button...
<Jazzva> XioNoX, I'm glad we could help :)
<asac> anyway, we can package themes up if there is really demand
<asac> not sure about that though
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> I didn't know that the firefox theme was linked to the gnome theme
<armin76> asac: i have no clue
<armin76> asac: as i said, it takes more time to sigbus than in previous versions
<armin76> i don't know if thats due to firefox or libc
<armin76> need to test on ppc
<Jazzva> asac, this is the feed that has the tests
<Jazzva> http://www.gnucitizen.org/blog/cross-context-scripting-with-sage/feed.xml
<Jazzva> I have tested it. It does interpret it as script, as no text is shown, but it doesn't give me the alert window...
<Jazzva> I'll test with the patch now
<Jazzva> if it shows that script as text, I'll use the patch
<asac>  Jazzva try to alert in the exception case for the unix paths
<asac> e.g. catch (e) {} => catch (e) { alert('here goes the rdv'); }
<Jazzva> mhm... ok
<asac> at best the exception
<asac> whats the CVE id?
<asac> (for that test?)
<Jazzva> CVE-2006-4711 and -4712
<Jazzva> test is located at mozdev bug
<jt1> asac: hey there!
<Jazzva> mozdev bug 15101
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 15101 in linux-meta "linux-image-2.6-686 depends on linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-686 for Hoary" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15101
<Jazzva> hmm
<Jazzva> https://www.mozdev.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=15101
<ubottu> www.mozdev.org bug 15101 in Javascript "sage fails many of the tests in the feed reader XSS test suite" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> ubottu: CVE-2006-4711
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cve-2006-4711
<asac> hi jt1
<jtv> ha, that's better
<asac> jtv: you should start a _real_ irc client ;)
<jtv> asac: still haven't finished our discussion of the file_references issue!
<asac> we havent?
<asac> ;)
<jtv> asac: I used to, and people told me to use this one instead.  :-)
<asac> not that i thought otherwise :-D
<asac> Jazzva: i think the feed.xml is to show CVE-2006-4712
<XioNoX> asac, if you are not busy, can we talk about what do you want that I do ? because xul templates tuto is very boring, it would be cool to know on what i'll apply it, and using what already exist to learn.
<asac> for CVE-2006-4711 executing javascript without cross context appears to be enough
<XioNoX> same for xpcom
<asac> XioNoX: sure
<asac> XioNoX: lets start with a simple modification of the "Get Addons" tab in addons dialog
<asac> so you get used to that huge code ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<jtv> asac: anyway, the question was this: if we start using proper XPI paths for file references in new XPI imports (as opposed to the pseudo-XPI paths we have now), would that be a big problem for you?
<asac> XioNoX: do you have a hg trunk tree?
<asac> XioNoX: do you have a place where you can push your "topic" branches?
<XioNoX> nop
<Jazzva> asac, tested... not getting any alerts :/
<XioNoX> not yet
<asac> XioNoX: ok so for now we need patches then i guess ;)
<asac> (to show me)
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> Jazzva: ok. so the script is not executed at all?
<asac> XioNoX: well ... since you cannot publish your private hg branches you will be working on you need to show me patches when you want feedback on your changes
<Jazzva> asac, it looks like. But I'm still confused why it hides the script code. If it's not executed, it should be visible, since it's marked as text
<asac> XioNoX: ok. you need a hg clone that you can build
<asac> XioNoX: doy ou have that already?
<XioNoX> nop
<XioNoX> i've nothing yet
<asac> XioNoX: ok, get such a tree then ;)
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Mercurial
<asac> and make it build
<XioNoX> i've already used mercurial
<XioNoX> but not for firefox
<asac> XioNoX: yes, but you have to build the tree ;)
<XioNoX> i need to get all the sources of firefox ?
<asac> otherwise you cannot test your changes
<asac> XioNoX: yes
<XioNoX> and what is the url of the trunk ?
<asac> XioNoX: so first thing is to add a new tab like the "Get-Addons Tab" to the addons dialo
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Mozilla_Source_Code_(Mercurial)
<XioNoX> add a tab like the extention, theme, laguage, etc... ?
<asac> the code we will be mostly working in is toolkit/mozapps/extensions/
<asac> XioNoX: yes. thats the idea. dont spend too much time on detail. we have to think how it should actually look like and probably need a few prototypes later :)
<asac> XioNoX: call it Plugin-Wizard ;)
<asac> or whatever
<asac> and then we will try to move the plugin finder service there ;)
<XioNoX> http://hg.mozilla.org/ ?
<XioNoX> which one should I get ?
<asac> read the urls i gave you :)
<XioNoX> mozilla-central ?
<asac> yes
<asac> its all on the page ;) ... http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Mozilla_Source_Code_(Mercurial)
<XioNoX> The integration repository for Mozilla 2 development is mozilla-central
<XioNoX> ha
<XioNoX> Mozilla 2
<XioNoX> not firefox 2
<asac> mozilla 2 ... but current focus should be 1.9.1
<XioNoX> done
<XioNoX> 34564 files updated
<XioNoX> 260,0 Mio
<XioNoX> :~/Stage/Plugin-Wizard/src/toolkit/mozapps/extensions$ ls
<XioNoX> content  jar.mn  Makefile.in  public  service  src  test
<XioNoX> there are a lot of files
<asac> XioNoX: do a build first
<asac> want to be sure you can test what you code ;)
<XioNoX> run allmakefiles.sh ?
<asac> its on that website ;)
<XioNoX> i try to go too fast
<asac> most likely
<XioNoX> /bin/sh: autoconf-2.13: not found
<XioNoX> but autoconf2.13 exist
<asac> most likely AUTOCONF is wrong then
<asac> in .mozconfig
<XioNoX> okay it work
<XioNoX> I have all the -dev package to install
<Jazzva> asac, applying the patch produces the same result
<Jazzva> guess we can drop it then :/
<XioNoX> asac, configure: error: Could not compile basic X program.
<Jazzva> now there's another problem... sage and sage-too replace each-other in Tools menu... they both use the same shortcut. Maybe using Conflicts field in debian/control?
<asac> XioNoX: you lack build dependencies
<asac> install the ones we use for xulrunner-1.9 and firefox-3.0 package
<asac> Jazzva: are sage and sage-too independent projects?
<Jazzva> sage-too is a fork of sage
<asac> but both are active?
<Jazzva> yes
<Jazzva> I thought sage is inactive until yesterday...
<Jazzva> but then I found out it has update dated june 23rd on amo
<asac> why cant we fix the overlay?
<asac> so they dont conflict?
<Jazzva> hmm... good :)
<Jazzva> I'll push sage unchanged, since sage-too is a fork
<Jazzva> I'll also see with the upstream to fix this, if they can
<asac> ok. do we have sage-too alredy in archive?
<Jazzva> not atm... waiting to see about copyright issues
<Jazzva> sage also misses LICENSE file, but copyright mentiones it's licensed under trilicense, so I suppose it was sorted out before. Anyway, I sent an e-mail to the upstream to see if they can add license...
<XioNoX> it is running
<Jazzva> s/also misses/is also missing/
<asac> XioNoX: good
<asac> XioNoX: so in public/ there are the .idl files
<asac> look at them ;)
<asac> nsIAddonRepository.idl
<asac> defines abstract contract to implement backend that gets result from addons databases (like amo)
<asac> we could use that to search for extensions available in ubuntu
<asac> but thats not the start here ;)
<asac> the xul pieces are in content/
<Jazzva> asac, mozilla-ctxextensions, foxyproxy, mozilla-livehttpheaders and firefox-sage are ready for upload
<Jazzva> do you need branch links?
<XioNoX> modules/libpr0n
<XioNoX> o_O
<asac> XioNoX: yeah. you dont want to touch that unless you really want to get dirty
<asac> lol
<Jazzva> haha :)
<asac> XioNoX: so the idea is to add a nsIPluginRepository.idl and use that to implement the plugin-by-mime-type-search that we want to put into the new tab
<XioNoX> ok
<Jazzva> asac, sorry... I forgot to add "New upstream release" to changelog for firefox-sage. I pushed new revision
<XioNoX> asac, will I have to build firefox at each modification ?
<asac> XioNoX: yes and no
<asac> usually just the subdirectory needs to be rebuild
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> and i don't really know how to start
<asac> XioNoX: yeah. you probably should try to match what you see with the code you read to get a basic idea
<asac> and then look more in detail
<XioNoX> ok
<Jazzva> asac, the problem might also be that they're using sage instead of sage-too name in chrome.manifest
<asac> thats not so great ;)
<Jazzva> yeah...
<asac> we can change that here, but should tell upstream about thta
<Jazzva> it needs a lot of changes
<Jazzva> well... there is one neat (maybe not so clean way)
<Jazzva> s/sage/sageToo/
<Jazzva> s/Sage/SageToo/
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> hmm... and both sage and sage-too have minVersion set to 3.0b1
<Jazzva> asac, please don't upload firefox-sage for now. I would like to see if it's compat with FF2
<XioNoX> asac, i don't know what i have to put in the idl file
<XioNoX> i've put the default lines, but it is all
<asac> XioNoX: thats a good start
<asac> XioNoX: you can now go to the xul part ;)
<asac> and add a new item to the addons dialog
<XioNoX> where is the xul ? in the .js files ?
<asac> in the .xul, js and .xml files
<asac> e.g. in the content/ folder
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> i haven't see the content folder
 * asac goes stocking up food
<Jazzva> lol... now it's called SageToo-Too :)... forgot to fix SageToo-Too back to Sage-Too :)
<Jazzva> yay, Sage and Sage-Too are not clashing anymore :)
<XioNoX> asac, the PluginWizard will replace the exixting plugin tab ?
<XioNoX> if not, how will we call it ?
<asac> no
<asac> not for now
<asac> "get plugins"?
<XioNoX> okay
<XioNoX> <radio id="get-plugins-view" label="&get-plugins.label;" oncommand="showView('get-plugins');" persist="last-selected"/>
<XioNoX> I don't get this part in the .js file :
<XioNoX> in the case "get-plugins":
<XioNoX>       prefURL = PREF_EXTENSIONS_GETMOREPLUGINSURL;
<XioNoX>       types = [ [ ["plugin", "true", null] ] ];
<XioNoX>       showCheckUpdatesAll = false;
<XioNoX> and int the "normal" plugin view, there are no link to the AMO
<Jazzva> asac, hmm... looks like sage is not working with ff-2
<asac> XioNoX: you can not map that one-by-one
<asac> what we want is to have the ability to search by mime-type for now
<asac> and display a list of results with the install ... button
<asac> (just like that plugin finder result)
<Jazzva> asac, ok, firefox-sage is also ready.
<XioNoX> and search where ?
<asac> advanced searches like  by name or description are not yet useful
<asac> XioNoX: in a search field like in get addons
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> okay
<XioNoX> how can I test that I've done ?
<asac> start the firefox you built ;) and look in addons dialog
<XioNoX> how ?
<XioNoX> i've just done  make -f client.mk build
<Jazzva> asac, XioNoX: are you implementing plugin finder directly in ff? cool :D
<XioNoX> It is the goal of my intership, but i have to learn everything
<Jazzva> XioNoX, Mozilla internship? or here in ubuntu? :)
<XioNoX> Mozilla Europe
<XioNoX> for 6 weeks
<Jazzva> Cool :)
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> Jazzva, what do you do you ?
<Jazzva> I'm a student. that's mostly what I do :)]
<XioNoX> where ?
<Jazzva> And I volunteer at Ubuntu, because I like it and I can learn new things :)
<Jazzva> School of electrical engineering, University of Belgrade... That's in Serbia
<XioNoX> ha ok
<XioNoX> nice
<Jazzva> It's ok :)
<XioNoX> what do you do on ubuntu ?
<Jazzva> Mostly on extensions maintenance at the moment. Maintainer of one package, beside this. A bit of bug triaging... And try to find if I can fix something broken :)
<XioNoX> ok
<Nafallo> asac: I have another one for you :-D
<XioNoX> do you know how to compil firefox ?
<XioNoX> :D
<asac> Nafallo: if its not complete add it to the same table ;)
<Nafallo> http://www.asnumber.networx.ch/
<asac> Nafallo: you could help by bugging upstream about license file in top-level .xpi directory ;)
<Nafallo> :-P
<asac> that turned out to be the most cumbersome step when looking at packaging extensions
<Jazzva> XioNoX, no ;). I haven't tried that... I'm scared my computer would die :)
<Nafallo> haven't even checked out the code for any of those ;-)
<XioNoX> asac ?
<asac> Nafallo: you dont need to. as long as it works, and it is licensed under a free license we can probably package it ;)
<Jazzva> XioNoX, did you ask that me or asac?
<asac> XioNoX: it should be like on the website
<Nafallo> asac: kewl. I'll have a look this evening unless someone goes to the pub :-P
<asac> haha
<XioNoX> you because asac was'nt responding but now that he is back
<asac> XioNoX: dont know how to help you ;)
<asac> dont even knew that the build didnt succeed
<asac> for you
<XioNoX> he have succeed, but no bin file
<asac> XioNoX: how do you know?
<asac> where did you look?
<XioNoX> he have succeed because there were no error message :)
<XioNoX> and I've look in my src folder
<asac> XioNoX: yeah. but where did you look for the binaries
<asac> your soure folder?
<asac> firefox is in the dist/bin directory
<asac> you have to do a complete firefox build ... which probably takes a while
<asac> then there is a dist/bin directory in the top-level tree
<XioNoX> it was not write in the wiki page :o
<XioNoX> i've found it :D
<asac> XioNoX: well. that is even more basic ;)
<asac> the document just taught the basics for the new mercurial biult
<asac> i actually assumed that you knew how to built old mozillas
<XioNoX> nop
<asac> but well  ... now you know
<XioNoX> I've never worked on mozilla
<XioNoX> the searchbox doesn't appear, even in the "normal"  get exentions
<asac> XioNoX: "doesnt't appear" anymore?
<asac> or never
<XioNoX> i haven't test withour any modifications
<XioNoX> but I haven't touch the get extention part
<asac> maybe its hidden because amo doesnt support 3.0.1 yet?
<asac> in applicaiton.ini you can probably set 3.0 as version
<XioNoX> i don't know
<asac> above i ment 3.1.0
<asac> fta: do you see something similar in 3.1.0 or arent you running that yet?
<XioNoX> it work better, but still no search box
<asac> XioNoX: is it still in code?
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> XioNoX: anyway. in the end we dont need a search field for now
<asac> we need a hidden thing so we can set a mime-type to search for
<asac> XioNoX: is the search box still in code
<asac> or is it gone
<XioNoX> it is still in the code
<XioNoX> i think i've done something wrong
<XioNoX> the mime-type will be for deb vs tar.gz ?
<asac> XioNoX: try without your changes for now
<XioNoX> haaaaaaa
<XioNoX> i've find
<asac> the mime-type will be for searching for the proper plugin ;)
<asac> XioNoX: used the same id?
<XioNoX> document.getElementById("searchPanel").hidden = (aView != "search" || aView != "get-plugins");
<XioNoX> i've add  || aView != "get-plugins")
<XioNoX> i think the error is here
<XioNoX> but it is kind difficult
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats better
<asac> XioNoX: you should also use a distinct element id name ... not searchPanel
<asac> otherwise you might end up with wierd things
<XioNoX> it is the original name
<XioNoX> i've got to go
<asac> like "pluginSearchPanel"
<asac> yes i know its the original because there was only one search panel
<asac> in the dialog
<asac> now we have two, so we should rename
<XioNoX> beer between mozilla members
<asac> XioNoX: ok cu tomorrow
<XioNoX> cu
<asac> Jazzva: so where are we for the extensions
<asac> ok looking for mozilla-ctxextensions
<Jazzva> asac, mozilla-ctxextensions, mozilla-livehttpheaders, foxyproxy, firefox-sage
<Jazzva> I updated those
<asac> Jazzva: urgh
<Jazzva> asac, a problem?
<asac> Jazzva: you need to bump depends on mozilla-devscripts
<asac> ;)
<asac> we need to upload that too for this
<Jazzva> ok... give me 5 minutes
<Jazzva> oh, we don't need :)
<Jazzva> I included med-xpi-pack in debian ;)
<asac> not for ctxextensions
<Jazzva> and build comand is debian/med-xpi-pack blabla
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> but it's there...
<asac> thoguth we had a default build command that uses med-xpi-pack shipped by devscript
<asac> what happened to that idea?
<Jazzva> asac, I thought you still didn't release that...
<Jazzva> did you release it?
<asac> chmod a+x debian/rules debian/med-xpi-pack
<asac> chmod: cannot access `debian/med-xpi-pack': No such file or directory
<asac> make: *** [build/mozilla-ctxextensions] Error 1
<asac> Jazzva: did release what?
<asac> devscripts?
<asac> i am confused :/
<Jazzva> hm...
<Jazzva> did you release mozilla-devscripts 0.10?
<Jazzva> I wouldn't put med-xpi-pack inside debian if I knew it was released
<asac> no. thats what i meant ;) ... we need that for this round of updates
<asac> Jazzva: ok
<asac> lets go your way then
<asac> and remove those copies when we released the right aproach
<asac> still ctxextensions branch doesnt have that file
<Jazzva> that's why i adopted this now... less work to do once mozilla-devscripts 0.10 is released
<Jazzva> lemme check
<asac> Jazzva: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29353/
<asac> thats what i merged
<Jazzva> I tried to push now, but it says no new revisions. bzr diff reports no changes...
<Jazzva> hmm
<asac> the script is not there
<Jazzva> stupid
<Jazzva> bzr add *
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/mozilla-ctxextensions.ubuntu
<asac> thats what is online right now
<asac> and proposed for merging to the release branch
<Jazzva> right... somehow, i missed to add med-xpi-pack
<Jazzva> try to branch now... should be at rev16
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> huh... sage author says sage-too is illegally using sage's name and logo... not good news for sage-too in ubuntu, for now
<Jazzva> Ok... I'm off for a while. See you later :)
<armin76> asac: omg, it doesn't crash on ppc :P
<asac> armin76: i fixed it :-P
<saivann> asac : Do you think that this bug should be reported upstream? bug 235900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235900 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3 displays full screen on start " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235900
<saivann> asac : I added steps to reproduce it in the description
<asac> saivann: so is this "firefox window dimensions exceed screen dimensions"?
<saivann> Yes, and cover the gnome-panel
<saivann> Firefox takes all the screen, but the content of the firefox window is all on the screen (it does not go out of the screen)
<saivann> asac : Actually it does not go out of the screen, but it covers everything on the screen, including gnome-panel
<asac> like when using f11?
<saivann> No, because the Firefox menu appears on the top
<saivann> asac : I added demonstration videos to the bug report, see comment 14 and 15
<saivann> asac : It covers the screen like when you press f11, but this is not the same mode because firefox menus are shown like if firefox was not in fullscreen mode
<saivann> Also, windows border does not appears
<asac> saivann: compiz?
<asac> try without
<saivann> asac : Let me test, but I don't think so
<fretchen> asac : after deleting a patch the buildeb walked well trough the build but failed why calling dh_md5sums .  After the describtion ofter manpage I should find it in the debian folder, but it isnt't there ? Could you help me here ?
<asac> fretchen: dh_md5sums should never really fail
<asac> whats the error you get?
<fretchen> asac : I am still rebuilding, as it seems like he doesn't save the last builds. I'll tell when it reappears :(
<asac> mozilla bug 398810
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 398810 in General "Remove MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH ifdefs from core on trunk" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398810
<asac> fretchen: use "--dont-purge" option
<asac> if you use bzr builddeb
<fretchen> asac : I used bzr builddep --merge --dont-purge
<saivann> asac : Right, only reproducible with compiz. Someone said to me that he reproduced this bug with metacity, but from my side, it works correctly with metacity 100% of the time, and it does not work with compiz 100% of the time
<saivann> (the problem is always reproducible with compiz only)
<saivann> asac : I know no apps that have this problem with compiz, so do you think that we should add compiz package to the bug report, or the problem is in firefox?
<asac> fretchen2: yeah your tree is in build-area after that
<asac> go there, fix things, adapt patches (as usualy) and copy changes over to bzr tree when readhy
<asac> saivann: add that to the repro instructions in bug and reassign to compiz please
<saivann> asac : Thanks
<armin76> asac: i doubt it :P
 * asac off playing with NM for a few
<fretchen2> asac : the build stops with error code 512 . And dpkg-shlibdeps can't find the libs like libxpcom_core.so
<asac> thats not a problem
<asac> paste the last 20 lines or so
<asac> fretchen2: ^^
<fretchen2> asac : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29400/  (sry for the french output, but I don't know how to change the locales)
<fretchen2> asac : does this help ?
<asac> fretchen2: you have a wrong distribution in changelog
<asac> UNRELEASED is ok
<asac> DUNRELEASED is wrong
<fta> Main frozen for Alpha 3, hmm
<fta> how come we could already have 3 alpha with so few core devs feeling concerned
<Volans> asac: just a question... the firefox default start page is the same for all the Ubuntu installations?
<asac> Volans: no
<asac> fta: because most were stuck in 8.04.1
<Volans> I mean *ubuntu, obviously for each release there is a new version
<asac> Volans: yes i understood that
<fta> asac, why start alphas so soon then ? it's mostly wasted cycles
<Volans> so there are different version of ubufox for Kubuntu, Xubuntu?
<asac> fta: its debated ... mostly they exist to give the installer guys a kick in the ass to have something workable
<asac> and to flash out most critical issues
<fta> asac, maybe a LTS+1 release should start a bit later. alpha1 had nothing new except an almost ready tool chain, alpha2 had a bunch of updated packages, now alpha3 has seriously regressed, at least for me
<asac> fta: right. its recognized that something has to be done for the releases surrounding LTS in future
<asac> its just not clear what ;)
<asac> starting later shortens the release cycle
<asac> and hides things even longer
<asac> at least the QA has something they can poke us with if we hand out CDs ;)
<Jazzva> evening
<asac> hi
<Jazzva> hey asac :)
<Jazzva> thanks for uploading ctx :)
<asac> yeah. i failed to continue somewhat
<asac> most likely because i ended up fighting with bzr :(
<Jazzva> heh... take your time ;)
<Jazzva> I have to consult with the rest of the crew about Sage-Too...
<Jazzva> So, here's the situation...
<Jazzva> Sage is a project whose development stopped some time ago. Some folks forked from there, and made Sage-Too.
<Jazzva> They both have the same icon and the similar names...
<Jazzva> As Sage-Too's developer said, Sage started development again just in time to make it Fx3 compatible, few days before Fx3 release. I contacted Sage's developers to see about licensing and stuff and how they feel about Sage-Too...
<Jazzva> So, Sage has its license in headers of all files since 1.4, as its developer said. It's licensed under tri-license, meaning that they're not too comfortable having Sage-Too using similar name and logo
<Jazzva> On the other hand, Sage-Too's developer said that they received the icon for the project from someone, when Sage stopped development, and later he noticed Sage is using the same.
<Jazzva> So, he thinks that Sage actually took their logo.
<Jazzva> But, IIRC, Sage had this icon even in the old package, ... or did I add it last year, when I was adding data to app-data... Hmm, can't remember
<Jazzva> And, Sage-Too's developers are also developing WizzRSS, which is another extension for Fx. They encouraged us to package it instead of Sage-Too, if licensing is a problem
<asac> Jazzva: ok. i think sage-too should be considered a fork
<asac> and thus has to change its extension id
<asac> actually we should ask both to change extension id to avoid confusion
<Jazzva> extension id? I think they don't have the same id
<asac> ok
<asac> thats a good start
<Jazzva> It's just the fuss about name and logo...
<asac> then they should take care that they dont conflict overlay wise
<Jazzva> Both sides are telling they first started using that logo
<asac> Jazzva: what is the problem from that point of view for us?
<Jazzva> well, I just think that it might be a problem to include Sage-Too, if they didn't use the logo first... at least, that's what Sage's dev said. And that MPL doesn't allow to use the same name/logo in a fork
<Jazzva> Or something like that...
<Jazzva> But, I can't really believe to anyone of them, since both can say that they're first that used the logo...
<Jazzva> I don't know if that's a problem to us...
<Jazzva> and this is the comment from mail from the sage-too's developer "Please don't waste any of your time on this issue. As far as I'm concerned, it isn't worth it."
<Jazzva> asac, what was the problem with bzr? Can I help somehow?
<asac> Jazzva: well. network-manager branches are currently based on launchpad sync branches
<asac> i want to but my changes on top of the official gnome bzr mirros though
<asac> (which is now directly synched in launchpad as lp:network-manager)
<asac> but that breaks because of incompatible branch formats :(
<Jazzva> branch update :)?
<asac> yes
<asac> maybe i should really upgrade my local branch first ;)
<asac> good idea
<Jazzva> yay :)
 * asac upgrades to --rich-root-pack
<asac> not sure what --rich-root does different
<asac> that didnt work
<asac> shame
<Nafallo> asac: gives you ssu or something probably ;-)
 * asac tries the --rich-root
<asac> huh?
<asac> i have the feeling that this fails now :/
<asac> oh, still running ... good sign?
<Nafallo> supersuperuser? :-)
<Jazzva> hopefully...
<asac> took a while, but failed in a miserable way :(
<Jazzva> ouch
<asac> no way to upgrade to rich-root for my network-manager pack-0.92 branch
<asac> fail
<asac> thats it. off now. have to travel early tomorrow  ... will be in before lunch again ;)
<asac> cu
<Jazzva> asac, it's older bug
<Jazzva> bug 203607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203607 in bzr "bzr unable to upgrade to rich-root/rich-root-pack format (dup-of: 177874)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177874 in bzr "upgrading to rich-root-pack fails" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177874
<Jazzva> have fun tomorrow
<Jazzva> hmm... fix released though :/
<Jazzva> asac, this might be useful too for your problem https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bazaar/2008q2/041026.html
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-23
<asac> hmm
<XioNoX> hi
<asac> Jazzva: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/firefox-extensions/firefox-sage.ubuntu ... please fix the INSTALLDIR variable to not use firefox (e.g. just firefox-addons) if you remove the firefox-2 from depends
<asac> Jazzva: everything else is uploaded
<asac> Jazzva: also please open a bug for that against firefox-extensions, document it in changelog and link the branch to it ;)
<asac> Jazzva: another nifty thing: please always add firefox-extensions project for all bugs :)
<asac> better to track our work in a single place (e.g. like bug fixed, packages uploaded) ... another argument is that i actually read those bugs ;)
<asac> i explicitly opted-in to get them not to /dev/null ... if they are filed against firefox-extensions ;)
<asac> hi XioNoX
<asac> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> asac: hi.
<gnomefreak> asac: can you take a look at bug 194970 it seems all patches are there but it is still at triaged, the whole bug is a bit long for me this early in morning to go through.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194970 in firefox-3.0 "[Hardy] Incorrect .desktop files" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194970
<XioNoX> asac, the searchbar appear normaly
<XioNoX> http://img367.imageshack.us/my.php?image=captureaddonsfv7.png
<asac> Jazzva: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16248228/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.foxyproxy_2.7.5-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> XioNoX: looks good ;)
<asac> XioNoX: next thing you want to do is to open that addons dialog with that tab preselected when the user pushes the "Install Missing Plugins ..." button in the notification box
<asac> or the puzzle piece
<asac> (guess you remember that from your work on ubufox)
<XioNoX> yep
<gnomefreak> oh this meeting is gonna be fun for all :(
<XioNoX> I have to modify the ubufox extention
<asac> XioNoX: nope
<asac> XioNoX: thats all inside firefox
<asac> we are not working on ubufox right now
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> on ffox 3.1 :)
<XioNoX> do you know which source file control the "puzzle piece" or the notification bar ?
<asac> XioNoX: the puzzle piece is in the nullplugin
<XioNoX> asac, this one : src/modules/plugin/samples/default/unix/nullplugin.c ?
<asac> i think so, yes.
<asac> ./modules/plugin/base/src/nsPluginHostImpl.cpp
<asac> thats another place
<gnomefreak> asac: is Fabian Rodriguez the Ubuntu developer (cant think of his nick atm)
<gnomefreak> i believe ubuntu-core-dev to be more accurate
 * gnomefreak thinks next CC meeting is going to be a circus of people bitching, i invite anyone that wants a laugh please join us
<gnomefreak> morning jussi01
<asac> hehe
 * asac moves irssi window to meeting ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: magicfab
<asac> gnomefreak: i think he is not a ubuntu core dev
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<asac> he is canonical employee for support
<asac> ok ... i am off for some food and then seeing the doctor for some basic checks :/
<gnomefreak> ah ok than i think i know who it is. but its not fabian that owns ubuntulog
<jussi01> gday gnomefreak
<asac> gnomefreak: there is nothing going on on -meeting right now
<gnomefreak> asac: good eats to ya :)
<gnomefreak> asac: august 5th
<gnomefreak> its about planet posts
<asac> ah
<asac> XioNoX: ./modules/plugin/default/unix/nullplugin.c
<XioNoX>  src/modules/plugin/samples/default/unix/nullplugin.c
<XioNoX> i don't have ./modules/plugin/default
<asac> yeajh .... probably gets copied there during build
<asac> XioNoX: the notification ares is implemented in browser.js
<asac> search for missingpluginsMessage.button.label
<XioNoX> find!
<asac> ok PluginNotFound event is triggered by http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/mozapps/plugins/content/missingPlugin.xml
<asac> and http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/content/base/src/nsObjectLoadingContent.cpp
<asac> what happens is most implemented in browser.js. so try to start there ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> i'll try to understand this code
<asac> XioNoX: yeah. read around
<gnomefreak> anyone recall the flash bug that flash is hiding menus?
<gnomefreak> asac: you ate already?
<asac> gnomefreak: nope ... going directly to doctor right now
<gnomefreak> good luck
<saivann> asac : Concerning bug 194970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194970 in mozilla-thunderbird "[Hardy] Incorrect .desktop files" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194970
<saivann> asac : You said "Saivann, maybe consider to propose your branches for merging to the branches you feel they should end up in.", do you need me to do it with the current branches?
<gnomefreak> saivann: i already brought hat up
<gnomefreak> saivann: hes gone for a while
<saivann> gnomefreak : Oh sorry, thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> i think he means open your branches LP page and click on merge and merge them with mozillateam branches? im guessing since he had me do that with one or two not to long alog
<gnomefreak> ago
<saivann> gnomefreak : When you say, he's gone for a while, do you mean many days or many months
<gnomefreak> saivann: a few hours
<saivann> gnomefreak : Oh, sounds better :)
<saivann> gnomefreak : Ok, I'll do it during the next day, thanks
<gnomefreak> saivann: make sure that is what he wants first
<saivann> gnomefreak : Ok, I will speak to him tomorrow then
<gnomefreak> ok
 * saivann is away
<gnomefreak> ok im still suffering from headache from the damn frying pan & dinner being thrown at me ill be back a bit later
<gnomefreak> /win 13
<asac> back
<XioNoX> cool
<asac> saivann: not if you want them to get into the "head packages" aka intrepid
<asac> if you want them to go into .hardy or .gutsy just indicate that by asking for merging through launchpad for that.
 * asac reboots ... testing latest kernel
<XioNoX> asac,
<XioNoX> i've try many solutions for showing the get addon tab
<XioNoX> but they dont work :(
<asac> XioNoX: so did you manage to open the addons dialog?
<XioNoX> not really
<XioNoX> yes yes
<XioNoX> i can open the addon dialog
<XioNoX> but not showing the good tab
<XioNoX> and only from the notification bar
<asac> XioNoX: thats a good start at least ;)
<asac> XioNoX: i think you have to do it like "activating radio buttons"
<asac> afaict the tabs are radio buttons ;)
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> ok
 * asac has issues with ssh-agent
<asac> restarting X
<XioNoX> asac, when we click on the button in the notification bar, it call the function pluginsMissing() witch call the xul file : chrome://mozapps/content/extensions/extensions.xul
<XioNoX> so the extensions.js file should detect if he is call by a missing plugin message or by the "normal" menu
<XioNoX> so i've think about passing arguments
<XioNoX> but i don't know why, this don't work
<asac> XioNoX: the idea is to remove all current use of extensions.js and such
<asac> pluginsMissing function should open the addons dialog and select the "Get Plugins" tab for now
<asac> oh sorry ;)
<asac> i missed the point :)
<asac> i somehow mismatched the extensions with pluginFinder... :)
<asac> sorry for that
<asac> XioNoX: the idea is right
<XioNoX> another point, it that there are normally 2 arguments passed to the pluginInstallerWizard.xul window, a browser variable and a tabbrowser.selectedBrowser.missingPlugins
<asac> yes?
<XioNoX> Get addon have to get these 2 variables ?
<XioNoX> the fact is that i don't know how to open the get addon dialog :/
<asac> XioNoX: look in Startup
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> function in extensions.js
<asac> there you see the code that processes the arguments
<asac> (a bit further down in the function)
<asac> XioNoX: we want something similar to updates-only
<asac> e.g. plugin-by-mime
<asac> so: argument[0]="plugin-by-mime"
<asac> arguments[1]=gBrowser
<asac> (or whatever is passed atm to pfs
<asac> )
<asac> arguments[2]=tabbrowser.selectedBrowser.missingPlugins
<asac> the updates-only code then hides some elements and showView on its own panel
<asac> we want to do the same
<asac> just that our plugin-wizard panel is displayed ;)
<asac> makes sense?
<XioNoX> so, i add an argument, or i replace one ?
<asac> XioNoX: ?
<asac> huh? just take care that you open that window with the three arguments above ;)
<XioNoX> for the moment, the pluginsMissing() function open the extensions.xml with 2 arguments : {plugins: missingPluginsArray, browser: tabbrowser.selectedBrowser}
<XioNoX> var tabbrowser = getBrowser();
<XioNoX>   var missingPluginsArray = tabbrowser.selectedBrowser.missingPlugins;
<XioNoX> so, i add another argument to tell the extension.xml/js that I want to open the get addon tab
<XioNoX> ?
<gnomefreak> asac: saivann was looking for you about your post to the .desktop file bug
<asac> gnomefreak: i think i answered that already
<gnomefreak> something is wrong here
<gnomefreak> asac: about what you meant with the merge comment
<asac> XioNoX: you have to pass a command (string) as first argument
<gnomefreak> he wanted to know what you meant
<asac> e.g. "install-mime-plugins"
<asac> (i said plugin-by-mime for the same thing above)
<asac> add that as the 0-argument
<gnomefreak> asac: i just grabbed bzr branch for mozilla-devscripts and it no longer has the option to grab tarball it looks like its extensions only
<asac> gnomefreak: the only things that are still provided for tarball are .mk files
<gnomefreak> asac: where?
<asac> i agree that we might want a convenient wrapper
<gnomefreak> they are not in mozilla-devscripts
<asac> gnomefreak: build a package, install it
<asac> look at dpkg -L mozilla-devscripts
<asac> then
<asac> XioNoX: got it?
<gnomefreak> /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient i guess is what i want ;)
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> trying
<asac> XioNoX: look for the code i mentioned above to find the right place
<asac> to add your special logic ;)
<gnomefreak> cant remember command to read .gz files without unpacking them anyone know it off hand
<asac> gnomefreak: gunzip -c FILE.gz .... will dump it to stdout
<gnomefreak> oh gunzip
<gnomefreak> thanks
<asac> gunzip -c FILE.gz | less
<asac> allows you to read it ;)
<XioNoX> asac, it is working
<asac> XioNoX: see ;)
<XioNoX> now i have to find where is the puzzle piece thing
<asac> XioNoX: search for where the pluginFinderWizard was opened ;)
<asac> the .xul file
<asac> you probably should be able to search for it in full source ;)
<XioNoX> in witch file ?
<asac> XioNoX: that is what you have to find ;)
<asac> should be simple to find where the old finder wizard was opened
<XioNoX> mxr.mozilla.org
<asac> you can use that too :)
<asac> but not when you are on a flight
<asac> :-P
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> usually you cannot access internet when you are on a trans-atlantic flight ;)
<XioNoX> ha
<asac> ok away for 30 min
<XioNoX> Just have to get a long RJ cable
<XioNoX> Found 6 matching lines in 3 files
<XioNoX> ok away for 30 min
<XioNoX> too
<XioNoX> ;)
<gnomefreak> what is wrong with my date and time? DEBIAN_DATE=20082107t0753 cvs says it cant parse it i know what parse means but that is the format for date and time :(
<gnomefreak> im fairly sure its year/day/month
<gnomefreak> make -f /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/thunderbird-3.0.mk get-orig-source DEBIAN_DATE=20082107t0753  is the full command and the full error is at http://pastebin.mozilla.org/497726  what is the problem with date and time :(
<briped> Hello. Is this the place to ask about Thunderbird related problems?
<gnomefreak> briped: yep
<gnomefreak> depends on the problem
<gnomefreak> but lets see what you got
<gnomefreak> ah it was backwards
<gnomefreak> damn
 * gnomefreak really needs more memory
<gnomefreak> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak: gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> good :)
<gnomefreak> briped: do you still have a question?
<gnomefreak> ok well im off for a while just wanted to get tbird started
<briped> gnomefreak: yes, I do. It's regarding mozilla thunderbird and migrating from outlook. I can import all my old mails, but for some reason the address book won't come along.
<briped> sorry, had to go afk. I'm lookign after my shop while setting up a new ubuntu installation.
<briped> Let me give you a brief rundown on what I've done. While I still had my old xp installation with outlook, I installed thunderbird, and imported from outlook. I copied the relevant tbird folder ( profiles) to an external HD, and made a fresh dual boot installation xp/ubuntu 8.04). Installed tbird, deleted the profiles folder from home and replaced it with my copy.
<briped> I have tried this several times to varying degrees. Either replacing the complete profiles folder, or the subfolders. When I replace the complete profile folder  and reopen fbird, I get an error msg saying that a copy of tbird is still running, and to reboot. Rebooting doesn't change anything. If I replace subfolders and files I get the old mails, but not the address book.
<Jazzva> asac, I'm confused with that error in foxyproxy build report
<Jazzva> I am testing it again, and it's building
<asac> Jazzva: do a fresh bzr checkout
<asac> and see
<briped> I have searched ubuntuforums.org, but not found anything that addresses my problem.
<Jazzva> asac, done... both from mine and ~ubuntu-dev's branches... They're all building :/
<Jazzva> in intrepid chroot
<Jazzva> though I've noticed I might drop ant build-dep... but that's not making this problem
<asac> briped: try to start the profile manager and explicitly setup a new profile
<asac> you should be able to select a folder there
<XioNoX> asac, done
<asac> anyway, dual boot on the same folder is kind of scary ;)
<asac> your own risk :-D
<asac> XioNoX: everything?
<briped> asac: I did that before replacing the new profile folder with my copy.
<XioNoX> it depend of what you call everything
<Jazzva> asac, I have also checked med-xpi-pack I put inside foxyproxy and ctxextensions, they're both the same..
<XioNoX> but the get addon dialog show everytime
<asac> briped: find $HOME/.mozilla-thunderbird | grep lock$
<asac> run that on a terminal
<asac> further run:
<asac> ps -eaf | grep thunderbird
<asac> paste both results
<briped> thanks.
<XioNoX> if we clic on the puzzle piece or in the notification bar
<asac> XioNoX: my question was ironic, because you just said: "i am done" ;) ... without specifying what works now
<asac> Jazzva: ah
<asac> Jazzva: you need to chmod a+x debian/med*
<XioNoX> I know, the "done" was for fun too
<asac> or use sh debian/med*
<Jazzva> asac, I do?
<Jazzva> damn
<asac> Jazzva: i guess you didnt include it in orig.tar.gz?
<briped> asac: pasted $HOME/.mozilla-thunderbird | grep lock$ into terminal, but got no such file or directory. Pls. bear with me. I'm still new.
<Jazzva> nope
<asac> Jazzva: build system will just apply diff.gz and chmod a+x debian/rules
<asac> iirc
<Jazzva> asac, aaah...
<asac> so you definitly have to chmod during build
<Jazzva> that's how deb/rules get x flag...
<asac> Jazzva: i think dpkg-buildpackage ... dan debuild do that
<asac> briped: do exactly what i told you ;)
<Jazzva> ok, i'll test with sh med-xpi
<asac> 15:08 < asac> briped: find $HOME/.mozilla-thunderbird | grep lock$
<asac> Jazzva: did all builds fail?
<Jazzva> nope
<asac> why did the others succeed?
<Jazzva> but I think in some of them I do chmod a+x deb/med-xpi deb/rules
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> because some of them ship some files as executables, then I remove x flags on all files, and put x flag on med-xpi and rules
<asac> i really think we should get mozilla-devscripts up. we also need a backport of the med-xpi... part to the hardy and gutsy-backports mozilla-devscripts
<XioNoX> asac, what should i do now ?
<Jazzva> asac, you might want to check med-xpi-{un,}pack... I think it has some bashisms...
<asac> Jazzva: try to run it wish posh ;)
<Jazzva> since sh med-xpi-pack fails, and bash med-xpi-pack doesn't
<asac> or dash
<asac> but i think posh is the one that gives the ultimate posix feeling
<Jazzva> ok, give me a sec to install posh
<Jazzva> yep, it fails with posh
<asac> and with dash?
<Jazzva> yep... :)
<asac> XioNoX: so where are we now?
<Jazzva> at this part: function usage() {, it reports unexpected (
<asac> XioNoX: you can click either on install missing plugins or on the puzzle thing to open addons dialog
<asac> with "install plugins" preselected?
<briped> asac: Sorry, looked for $HOME/.mozilla-thunderbird | grep lock$. Is | grep lock$ a file? It is not there.
<XioNoX> Get plugin :o
<Jazzva> i should correct those :)
<XioNoX> yes
<asac> briped: ok then you dont have a lock file :/
<asac> which means that something else makes tbird choke when starting
<asac> XioNoX: ok. you still get the extensions view i guess?
<briped> which presumably is bad lock (sorry, couldn't help it)
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> the list of recomended extensions
<asac> XioNoX: dump that. we only want the search thing and richlistbox
<asac> in that we want to write a xul template to present the users with search results
<XioNoX> i've let that for the moment to see how it work
<asac> based on rdf datasource
<briped> asac: ah, ok. is there anyway I can get this file? Any other remedy?
<asac> for now you can use a static rdf example file to code that
<XioNoX> the most difficult part ?
<asac> XioNoX: what? the xul template?
<briped> asac: Sorry found it, but it says 'link broken'!
<asac> XioNoX: all this is just the start ;) ... i try to give you small chunks until we reach the ultimate goal :)
<XioNoX> the rdf and the xpcom come here, no?
<asac> XioNoX: for now xpcom is not needed
<XioNoX> ok cool
<asac> we just do rdf ....
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: do you have liveheaders extension?
<XioNoX> i'll try that
<XioNoX> nop
<Jazzva> hmm... checkbashisms report use of echo, pushd, and popd as possible bashisms. damn... and pushd/popd were cool to use here :)
<asac> XioNoX: ok. install that extension please
<asac> then record a session and do a ubufox search
<XioNoX> ok, another one
<asac> you need the url
<asac> to get the static rdf file you want to use to code the UI against
<XioNoX> LiveHTTPHeaders  ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> Jazzva: argh. push and pop are evil
<asac> Jazzva: you programmed too much assembler i guess ;)
<XioNoX> installed
<asac> XioNoX: ok. record a session and run the ubufox plugin finder
<asac> there you will see the URL used to get the result rdf
<asac> which you want to get using wget or something and save to a file so you can use that
<asac> XioNoX: most likely you need to start ffox 3 to use ubufox ;)
<Jazzva> asac, I haven't... but.. they are useful sometimes :)
<asac> yeah
<Jazzva> yep... that's why I used it. I had absolute path, and I wanted an easy way to return to start dir :)
<Jazzva> hm, I guess I could set start dir in some var with pwd and than just cd to it later
<briped> asac: thanks.
<XioNoX> ok
<Jazzva> seems it works
<Jazzva> is it ok if I use echo?
<XioNoX> asac, this one : http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/cgi-bin/plugin-finder.py?mimetype=application%2Fx-shockwave-flash&appID={ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}&appVersion=2008071717&clientOS=Linux%20x86_64&chromeLocale=fr&distributionID=8.04 ?
<asac> Jazzva: for what?
<asac> XioNoX: yes. wget that url
<asac> and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<Jazzva> asac, in a script... for writing something as output
<asac> so i can take a look
<asac> Jazzva: that should be ok
<Jazzva> it reported the use of echo -e as possible bashism. I suppose I put -e because I wanted to get newline with \n, but it seems to work without -e too
<asac> Jazzva: i think echo -e is in posix:
<asac> echo "read this" 1>&2
<Jazzva> ah... and 1>&2 is bash's operator, so that's why it's possible bashism
<asac> no
<asac> ;)
<asac> i think 1>&2 is the stupid (non-bash) way
<asac> at least if -e is really reported as bashism
<XioNoX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29596/
<Jazzva> asac, ok
<asac> XioNoX: yeah
<asac> so save that file somewhere
<Jazzva> anyway, this should be good now, I'll push it later with med-xpi-unpack to mozilla-devscripts
<asac> and write a template that displays the items in the get plugins view ;)
<asac> the "plugins" tab probably has something similar
<XioNoX> ok
<saivann> asac : Ok, well no I suggest to merge my braches only with intrepid branches. This should not qualify for a SRU
<asac> yupp
<asac> Jazzva: tell me when i shall upload
<XioNoX> asac, i don't understand how it works
<asac> XioNoX: yeah ;)
<asac> i dont expect to you understand that right now ;)
<asac> i guess you need to excersize half a day
<asac> XioNoX: (i guess template)?
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> XioNoX: what is your problem?
<XioNoX> i don't see how the xml file arrive in the js
<XioNoX> or, how the javascript get the xml
<asac> XioNoX: which xml?
<XioNoX> from internet
<XioNoX> the rdf
<asac> XioNoX: thats not an issue right now
<asac> for now you can just reference the absolute file path
<asac> try to focus on understanding how to properly layout the result
<XioNoX> where ?
<asac> and not about how to get the results
<XioNoX> it is not in the extensions.xml
<asac> XioNoX: in the xul template you can specify a file as datasource
<XioNoX> and i don't understant all the showView(aView) function
<XioNoX> in the xul template there are just un little richlistbox
<Jazzva> asac, foxyproxy should be ok, at rev 17
<XioNoX> even in static, i don't see how to implement it
<asac> XioNoX: yeah. its tricky for sure
<asac> XioNoX: read updateView and createRule functions
<asac> they just create the xul template rules programmatically (from javascript instead of coding them in xul)
<asac> for that they expect a certain rdf datasource format ... which we probably dont have directly here ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> in update view
<XioNoX> there are a loop, at each passage it add a new item in the list ?
<XioNoX> like a new extentions for exemple ?
<XioNoX> by using create rule
<asac> XioNoX: it adds a rule (not result item)
<asac> for each iteration
<XioNoX> what is a rule exactly ?
<asac> XioNoX: read the xul template tutorial?
<asac> what page did you read?
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XUL_Tutorial:Templates
<XioNoX> Basics of XUL Templates
<XioNoX>     * Introduction
<XioNoX>     * Rule Compilation
<XioNoX>  RDF Template Syntax
<XioNoX>     * Result Generation
<XioNoX>     * RDF Query Syntax
<XioNoX>     * Actions
<XioNoX>     * Recursive Generation
<XioNoX>     * Simple Example
<XioNoX>     * Bindings
<XioNoX>     * Additional Navigation
<XioNoX>     * Filtering
<XioNoX> about
<Jazzva> asac, bug 251156, branch is ok at rev11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251156 in firefox-sage "Please update firefox-sage to 1.4.2" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251156
<asac> ok relogin
<XioNoX> when there are something like content.setAttribute("uri", "?uri");
<XioNoX> the ?url come from the rdf, no ?
 * gnomefreak hasnt used bzr in so long and didnt have any notes saved so i have to relearn as i go along
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: wasnt that pushed already? i thought i saw asac comment that it was ok or he was pushing or something on sage
<gnomefreak> it was in my email this morning
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, it's not pushed yet. I had to update something in the packaging first. To set not to install to firefox dir, since it's not compatible with Fx2 anymore
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, maybe it was about livehttpheaders or ctxextensions...
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> no it was sage
<gnomefreak> looking
<Jazzva> hmm... weird. I opened the bug report for update 10-20 minutes ago.
<gnomefreak> wish thunderbird up+down scroll bar would start at the top of the box
<gnomefreak> i see the one you filed im opening gmail to search since i save all email when i download to tbird
<gnomefreak> ah foxyproxy i think it was
<Jazzva> probably :)
<gnomefreak> guess im spending better part of today screwing with email in one way or another
<gnomefreak> cleaning out over 12,000 emails from saved in gnomefreak at gmail plus the other 1053 in spam
<gnomefreak> anyone use gmails interface much?
<gnomefreak> im not sure how to make folders
<Jazzva> have to go now... see you later in the evening
<gnomefreak> yay only 10976 left to go through :(
<gnomefreak> smoke break
<gnomefreak> it seems gmail doesnt allow it
<asac> gnomefreak: what are you doing? bugmail?
<gnomefreak> asac: cleaning out my all mail folder in gmail
<gnomefreak> bug mail is today if i get done with tbird and this gmail crap
<XioNoX> asac, i'm still stuck with this rdf stuff
<XioNoX> :(
<gnomefreak> might give up around ~5000 or lunch time
<asac> XioNoX: look at http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XUL:Template_Guide:RDF_Query_Syntax
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XUL:Template_Guide
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XUL:Template_Guide:Result_Generation
<XioNoX> i've already read that
<XioNoX> i've find a french version
<asac> reading is probably not enough. try to play around with it ;)
<asac> e.g. write simple xul templates that display content of easy rdf files
<XioNoX> i undrestand how it works (i think)
<XioNoX> but i donet understand how it works in this case
<XioNoX> and how i can modify it
<XioNoX> and gandalf is in russia now
<XioNoX> when he will be back i think that he will explain me with a pen & a paper
<XioNoX> i have to move
<XioNoX> cu tomorrow asac
<fretchen> asac : can you tell me what is going wrong here ?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29400/
<asac> fretchen: 1st. go to language support in administration. select en-US as you main language and re-login ;)
<asac> fretchen: i already told you yesterday ... you have an invalid distribution in your changelog
<asac> UNRELEASED != DUNRELEASED
<asac> i am pretty sure you changelog is busted ;)
<fretchen> okay, asac : seems like i didn't get your message. So the comment for the changelog must be : dch -v0.8~cvs20080507t1256-0ubuntu1 -DUNRELEASED ?
<asac> fretchen: npe
<asac> thats the command you can use to generate a new changelog entry
<asac> not the changelog entry itself
<fretchen> asac : I already restarted everything to understand what I am doing there. I think I no where I did my mistakes. All ask more slowly now, as I am on vacancies and less stressed, sry for trouble
<fretchen> I think I know
<asac> fretchen: welcome ;)
<asac> fretchen: just save the backlog in your chat client when exiting quickly ;)
<Jazzva> evening...
<asac> hi
<Jazzva> hey asac :)
<asac> Jazzva: i think i forgot an upload ;)
<Jazzva> hehe :)
<Jazzva> i suppose that's ok
<Jazzva> both foxyproxy and firefox-sage should be fixed now (sage had the same problem as foxyproxy)
<Jazzva> and i should fix med-xpi-unpack now and push to mozilla-devscripts
<fretchen> asac : I can use the internet pretty normally, but the bzr upload takes already an hour now, is this normal ?
<asac> fretchen: what bzr upload?
<asac> what size does the .bzr directory have?
<fretchen> the push of my sunbird branch
<asac> i think the ffox 2 derived branches are quite heavyweight
<asac> yeah most likely true for that
<fretchen> okay
<fretchen> 34 mb
<asac> k
<asac> might take a bit then
<fretchen> okay
<asac> depends on you rupload bandwidth obviously ;)
<fretchen> asac, are all patches noted in the bugzilla or are noted patches marked ?
<asac> not 100% sure
<asac> some come from bugzilla ... some elsewehere i guess
<asac> fretchen: the upload will only take long for initial push
<fretchen> asac : the calendar project has a testday tomorrow and I am thinking about a way how to make easy for ubuntu users to use the deb for this pupose
<asac> fretchen: push it to PPA
<asac> if you have a launchpad account you can have your own private archive. you push the sources and the package gets build as in the real archive ;)
<asac> and you can hand out apt lines that users can add
<asac> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<asac> fretchen: ^^
<fretchen> so i'll use this package :D
<asac> right
<asac> you can just push a snapshot to a PPA, but please sync the version you will use with me
<asac> its important to choose it wisely
<asac> ;)
<fretchen> asac : I asked fallen from the calendar team. There will be some less important changes until tomorrow
<asac> debian bug #393837
<ubottu> Debian bug 393837 in epiphany-extensions "epiphany-extensions: Unable to edit or delete certificates" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/393837
<fretchen> he said that the best time to start branching is with the rc's, but well i didn't want to wait until then
<asac> fretchen: doesnt really matter. if you choose the version wisely you can package now and update the package more easily when rc is out
<fretchen> asac : what does wisely mean for a packager ?
<asac> in such a way that upgrades to the beta/rc/final version will be possible
<asac> ask me before releasing a certain version to the masses ;)
<fretchen> asac : so is it wisely to take a snapshot of the MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH today and to try to package it. It is the branch that will serve as the base for the 0.9 release
<asac> fretchen: yes. still you have to choose a version for your package
<asac> let me know before you upload so i can check that its ok
<fretchen> asac: I think I get it now. I can't use this ubuntu-0.x.head branch as this is a general branch. So for creating a 0.9 package I'll have to create a new branch ubuntu-0.9 and use the cvs snapshot of a wisely choosen moment. That's the right direction ?
<Nukeador> thunderbird 2.0.0.16 released!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-24
<[reed]> asac: when are you coming to Whistler?
<gnomefreak> asac: you up yet?
<gnomefreak> anyone here using gmail and tbird or without tbird
 * gnomefreak cant remember the autoconf command to re do the autuconf patch
<gnomefreak> yay got through the patches without an issue ;)
<gnomefreak> ok im heading back to try and sleep its already ~1:00 am
<gnomefreak> i lied the patches failed to apply 2 or 3 of them each with hunks
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<[reed]> asac: when are you coming to Whistler?
<asac> [reed]: when will you?
<asac> [reed]: i think i told Dan on Monday.
<[reed]> you don't know when you flight is?
<[reed]> I get there on Monday...
<asac> [reed]: i know when my flight is ;) ... i arrive on sunday
<[reed]> k
<asac> (in vancouver ;))
<[reed]> oke
<gnomefreak> asac: what is the autoconf command to update the config patch? im hoping thats all it is or i have to go through each patch to see if applied upstream?
<gnomefreak> ah i have it i think
<gnomefreak> it doesnt have conf patch :(
<gnomefreak> MOZ_APP_DISPLAYNAME=Thunderbird is in the patch but its not in the rejects file. but in the patch ther eis no + or - next to it does this mean they dropped it from source?
<XioNoX> hi !
<gnomefreak> XioNoX: hi
<XioNoX> gnomefreak, hi
<XioNoX> asac, hi
<gnomefreak> asac: good morning if you are still here
<gnomefreak> i have this feeling that  MOZ_APP_DISPLAYNAME=Thunderbird in the patch and not being in reject file is the issue :(
 * gnomefreak goes for smoke its still a bit early to think
<asac> armin76: help ;)
<asac> armin76: do you have a sparc and hppa patch at hand that will make our xul 1.9 build?
<asac> in hardy
<asac> ;)
<asac> hi gnomefreak, XioNoX
<armin76> fails to build?
<armin76> haha
<armin76> wtf
 * gnomefreak thought rejects made a file called rejects.in(or something)
<armin76> gives bus error during compiling? :D
<asac> armin76: no clue
<armin76> hppa didn't build yet
<asac> armin76: yeah ;)
<asac> it never built
<armin76> why?
<armin76> looks like a buildd problem?
<armin76> Estimated build start:  	2008-07-25
<armin76> whee
<armin76> i'll try to reproduce the sparc failure
<gnomefreak> thats tomorrow
<gnomefreak> asac: is there anything wrong with using -f if a patch fails to apply?
 * gnomefreak can think of a few things that can be wrong but it shouldnt give you option if it was wrong
<armin76> asac: failing on hardy is rather interesting, could be gcc's fault...but its really weird
<gnomefreak> btw asac i started working on the responses page i got first snippet of code  finished i added apport instructions to make it easier on everyone reporter and us
<gnomefreak> no more bug mail maybe ill start on the new bugs today but i really want to get tbird done or atleast get it past patch failure
<gnomefreak> armin76: i just read that hppa's toolchain isnt good
<gnomefreak> make that not happy
<gnomefreak> so gcc is a very big chance why its failing
<armin76> gnomefreak: hppa didn't start building yet
<XioNoX> asac ?
<gnomefreak> armin76: oh i thought it failed on hardy
<gnomefreak> asac: im going to lay down im feeliing dizzy, please give me a hint to this. build log is at http://pastebin.mozilla.org/498495 patch is at http://pastebin.mozilla.org/498443 and reject per build error is at http://pastebin.mozilla.org/498444 would be nice if reject file used +/- to help with errors but looks like MOZ_APP_DISPLAYNAME=Thunderbird should be removed from patch or redo patch with adding that
<gnomefreak> ill be back in an hour or so
<asac> XioNoX: ? did you ask something ;)?
<asac> maybe you had a reconnect while typgin?
<asac> 10:46 -!- XioNoX [n=xionox@LAubervilliers-151-11-26-235.w193-251.abo.wanadoo.fr] has quit [Read error: 113 (No route to  host)]
<asac> 10:47 -!- XioNoX [n=xionox@LAubervilliers-151-11-26-235.w193-251.abo.wanadoo.fr] has joined #ubuntu-mozillateam
<asac> ;)
<asac> thats the only thing i see between "hi" and "?"
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> ho
<XioNoX> <XioNoX> http://xionox.info/testmoz/plugin-finder.xul
<XioNoX> <XioNoX> http://xionox.info/testmoz/plugin-finder.rdf
<XioNoX> <XioNoX> http://xionox.info/testmoz/template-guide-ex2.rdf
<XioNoX> <XioNoX> http://xionox.info/testmoz/template-guide-ex11.xul
<XioNoX> <XioNoX> if you need an FTP acces, just ask
<XioNoX> i've send that to gandalf
<XioNoX> it show nothing
<XioNoX> and the pfs namespace is weird
<zbraniecki> woot!
<Jazzva> asac, just an idea for some future development... auto-make of .desktop files for extensions for app-install-data package. I'll see to think of how it would work...
<Jazzva> maybe branch could be in m-e-d team, so desktop files are auto-pushed there...
<asac> XioNoX: "http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/title"
<asac> thats wrong for sure
<XioNoX> i don't know what is it
<asac> XioNoX: the predicate is a reference
<XioNoX> and it is not explained in the doc
<asac> for instance flashplugin (subject) has name (predicate) "Adobe Flash Player" (object)
<asac> so the predicate should be a uri that represents: pfs:name
<asac> which is basically the xmlns expanded + the name
<asac> aka http://www.mozilla.org/2004/pfs-rdf#name
<asac> i also would say that the ref is wrong
<asac> probably should be:
<asac> http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#urn:mozilla:plugin:{cd50f9e1-58bb-11dd-a6a0-00096b89e1c2}
<asac> but that might be wrong
<XioNoX> but tis apply to the only first plugin
<XioNoX> no ?
<asac> yes
<asac> but thats what you are trying for now
<XioNoX> yes
<asac> i didnt start with ref="urn:mozilla:plugin:{cd50f9e1-58bb-11dd-a6a0-00096b89e1c2}" ;)
<XioNoX> i've updated the file
<asac> get that working ... thne you can go on
<zbraniecki> XioNoX: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/RDF_in_Mozilla_FAQ ?
<XioNoX> i haven't seen that page
<asac> hey zbraniecki
<zbraniecki> hi master asac :)
<asac> ok lunch time here
<asac> hehe
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> asac, med-xpi-{un,}pack bashisms fixed and pushed :)
<asac> Jazzva: gratias
<Jazzva> you're welcome :)
<asac> finall some decent posh'isms ;)
<asac> Jazzva: does it work with posh now?
<Jazzva> i tested med-xpi-pack yesterday, it works
<Jazzva> med-xpi-unpack had only "echo -e", so it should work too
 * asac suggests that every mozillateam member should use posh as /bin/sh alternative ;)
<asac> just kidding
<Jazzva> we need to be posh :P?
<asac> not sure ;)
<Jazzva> heh :P
<asac> ok reconsidered
<asac> will push lunch back 1h ;)
<asac> XioNoX: but http://xionox.info/testmoz/plugin-finder.rdf is the syntax you are getting from plugin finder service, right?
<asac> or did you tweak that file already?
<Jazzva> hmm... med-xpi-pack places xpi in the same dir where the extension is unpacked, and not in cur dir
<Jazzva> that's wrong
<asac> ;)
<asac> maybe add an optional parameter: --outdir
<asac> ;)
<asac> and use current dir
<Jazzva> I think that's useless :)
<Jazzva> you should be able to specify output xpi with relative path, and it should work with it :)
<Jazzva> for example: med-xpi-pack extension_dir ../../mydir/some.xpi
<asac> agreed
<Jazzva> hmm... to test if "../../mydir/some.xpi" exist then...
<Jazzva> s/some.xpi//
<Jazzva> hmm... any easy way to turn something like relative into absolute path?
<Jazzva> s/something\ like//
<asac> Jazzva: i usually do:
<asac> abspath=`cd $relpath; pwd`
<Jazzva> problem is that $relpath is the path to xpi file, for example "../bla.xpi"
<asac> yes i understood
<asac> do the above line ;)
<asac> oh
<asac> yeah then:
<asac> dir=$relpath
<asac> [ -f $dir ] && dir=`dirname $relpath`
<Jazzva> ah... :)
<asac> absdir=`cd $dir; pwd`
<asac> abspath=$absdir
<asac> [ -f $relpath ] && abspath=$absdir/`filename $relpath`
<asac> hehe
<asac> well not sure ;)
<asac> probably there exists just a command ;)
<asac> but why not have fun
<asac> s/filename/basename/
<Jazzva> $absdir is all I needed :).
<asac> argh ;)
<asac> since this is my invention i searched google for what others do ;)
<asac> http://unix.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.unix.programmer/2005-01/0195.html
<Jazzva> heh.. :)
<asac> not sure if pwd is bashism?
<asac> posh can do it ,)
<Jazzva> checkbashisms doesn't report it as a bashism
<Jazzva> hmm... your method works when i have relpath as "./file" or "/path/file", but not when I just use "file" :)
<Jazzva> Anyway, I don't think it's really important for this, so I'll just skip it :)
<asac> why does it break?
<asac> dirname file
<asac> is .
<asac> cd .; pwd
<asac> should work
<Jazzva> hmm, right. Lemme see then
<Jazzva> works now... don't know why it didn't work before
<Jazzva> ok, pushing...
<Jazzva> off for a while... see you later afternoon
<asac> XioNoX: did you get a helping hand on this?
<gnomefreak> asac: did you look at the 3 links i gave you? i would really lov eto continue my day
<asac> gnomefreak: do you stil lhave that build tree?
<asac> go inside the build-tree/mozilla/ direcotry
<asac> and type quilt top
<asac> let me know what happends
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> asac: fix_installdir.patch
<asac> gnomefreak: ok, then type:
<asac> quilt push
<asac> does it give you the same error as you pasted?
<gnomefreak> File series fully applied, ends at patch fix_installdir.patch
<gnomefreak> IIRC that is the only patch in mozilla
<asac> do you have a patches dir in the mozilla/ dir?
<gnomefreak> let me see
<asac> fix_installdir.patch
<asac> then in build fails:
<asac> thunderbird-3-profile.patch
<gnomefreak> no i dont
<asac> ok then do ln -s ../../debian/patches
<asac> e.g. create a link to the patches directory
<asac> in debian/
<gnomefreak> i have patches dir
<gnomefreak> now
<asac> ok
<asac> gnomefreak: then quilt push ;)
<asac> or quilt series
<asac> to verify that the profile patch is in the series ;)
<gnomefreak> File series fully applied, ends at patch fix_installdir.patch
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure then
<gnomefreak> quilt series gives nothing
<asac> the thunderbird profile patch is still missing
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah thats the problem
<asac> the patches link is wrong then
<gnomefreak> asac: they are all missing except that one patch
<asac> gnomefreak: true. problem is that the patches dir is still missing
<asac> it has to link to the debian/patches/ directory
<gnomefreak> this upstream issue since its in mozilla?
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> thats how quilt patches are applied
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> patches in mozilla is red rest are blue i cant cd into it or cat it and get output
<gnomefreak> maybe copying it from debian will work?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah because you messed the link up
<asac> gnomefreak: dont do that
<asac> make the proper link
<asac> thats the right way to go ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: the other option is to set QUILT_PATCHES environment variable
<asac> to the absolute path of the debian/patches directory
<gnomefreak> k lets see if i can get link right ;)
<asac> but use the link ;) ... its harder to get wrong :)
<gnomefreak> should i link it from build/debian or from local debian/
<asac> gnomefreak: i have no idea how the tbird 3 tree looks like
<asac> does it have build-tree/mozilla/ or just mozilla/ ?
<gnomefreak> build-tree/thunderbird..../mozilla
<gnomefreak> build-area/thunderbird-3.0-3.0~a2~cvs200
<gnomefreak> 80721t0753+nobinonly/mozilla
<gnomefreak> to be exaact
<asac> build-area right? not build-tree
<asac> ok ... in top level dir there is a patches link?
<asac> make that there
<asac> e.g. next to the mozilla/ direcotry
<asac> place a patches link pointing to debian/patches
<gnomefreak> ok link is fixed
<asac> quilt series shows something reasonable now?
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<asac> then do a quilt push
<gnomefreak> 6 patches
<asac> if that gives you the "build error"
<asac> then you do a
<asac> quilt push -f
<asac> and fix the conflicting files
<asac> e.g. incorporate left out hunks that you can find in .rej files
<gnomefreak> still fails same hunk
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<asac> but after quilt push -f
<asac> you can fix the conflict
<gnomefreak> quilt push -f failed as well
<asac> and then do quilt refresh --diffstat -U8 --no-timestamps
<asac> gnomefreak: right
<asac> thats ok
<asac> the difference is that it applied the patch
<asac> so now you can fix the conflict
<asac> just open the .rej file and see what hunks where not added to the real file
<asac> then do that manually
<asac> and run quilte refresh like above
<gnomefreak> i wish it was a rej file tbh
<asac> it is ;)
<asac> at least what i saw in the error you posted looked like a conflict that would make a .rej file ;)
<asac> when push forced
<gnomefreak> still doesnt tell me anything that i already didnt post :(
<gnomefreak> only difference is it has 2 halves - in top and + in bottom
<gnomefreak> instead of one full post
<gnomefreak> - MOZ_APP_NAME=thunderbird + MOZ_APP_NAME=thunderbird-3.0
<gnomefreak> that is all that is different
<XioNoX> asac,
<gnomefreak> that is what the hunk of that patch did to begin with
<XioNoX> gandalf is helping me
<asac> gnomefreak: the big difference is that you can now just fix the conflict, then refresh the patch
<XioNoX> just a little copy/past :
<XioNoX> <zbraniecki> so what's fucked here
<XioNoX> <zbraniecki> is that you can't use the tag name "name"
<XioNoX> <zbraniecki> for some reason
<XioNoX> <zbraniecki> :/
<XioNoX> <Pike> I don't know
<asac> and you can go on
<XioNoX> <zbraniecki> who can help me?
<XioNoX> <zbraniecki> we have to use "name"
<XioNoX> <zbraniecki> cause PFS RDF is frozen
<XioNoX> <zbraniecki> check this:
<XioNoX> <zbraniecki> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/498615
<XioNoX> <zbraniecki> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/498616
<XioNoX> <zbraniecki> works smooth
<XioNoX> <zbraniecki> until you switch "test" to "name"
<XioNoX> so maybe the easier should be to swich directly to javascript
<asac> well that doesnt integrate that well into the current approach taken by the other addon panels. but in the end i dont care ;)
<zbraniecki> XioNoX: ok, it does
<XioNoX> this 2 files was just for me, to understand better how it works
<zbraniecki> I fixed it
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> great
<asac> so nothing blocking anymore now?
<asac> for this task ;)
<XioNoX> integrating the RDF into the richlistbox
<asac> yeah
<XioNoX> will be fun
<asac> thts the idea now
<asac> Id try to design it outside
<asac> and then move inside and do only the final testing there ;)
<XioNoX> zbraniecki, can you send me what you have done ?
<zbraniecki> XioNoX: so, you can use the name
<zbraniecki> in RDF
<zbraniecki> pfs:name
<XioNoX> ok
<zbraniecki> and in the predicate
<zbraniecki>  but not as a variable name
<zbraniecki> so just use ?ble
<zbraniecki> in the pastebin examples
<gnomefreak> i need to go through all the quilt commands? i fixed the conflict and did quilt refresh and it refreshed the patch now i still have to push ect...
<zbraniecki> and it works
<asac> please use something more sensible though ;)
<asac> english at best :-P
<asac> gnomefreak: now quilt push
<asac> until you reach the end
<asac> then _copy_ the patches/ directory into the bzr debian/ dir
<asac> so you dont loose it
<gnomefreak> Applying patch no_dynamic_nss_softokn.patch
<gnomefreak> patching file directory/c-sdk/component_versions.mk
<gnomefreak> Now at patch no_dynamic_nss_softokn.patch
<asac> and start from scratch ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... continue until you reach the top
<asac> you can fix all conflicts in one run in that way :)
<gnomefreak> ah ha
<gnomefreak> ok lets see how it goes :)
<gnomefreak> please work damnit
<asac> gnomefreak: otherwise just do it again ;) ... wiht more care :-D
<asac> you are certainly making progress here
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
<gnomefreak> brb smoke hopefully when i get back patches are done
<asac> yeah :) ... the build will be flickering on your screen
<asac> ok fun. auto crash reporting will be turned on next week
<gnomefreak> oh i dont like this
<gnomefreak> bzr blows big time
<gnomefreak> asac: copying the patches dir copied as a symlink
<gnomefreak> is there a way to unsymlink it
<asac> gnomefreak: rm linkname
<asac> will remove it
<gnomefreak> linkname being patches?
<asac> which should be ok if linkname is really a link and you dont wnat that link anymore
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ummm rm patches will try to remove the dir no? or do i want ln rm patcheS?
<gnomefreak> ln --help not helpful
<gnomefreak> change that rm debian/patches removed patches
<gnomefreak> ok how do i clean up so i can get back before build attempt this last time?
<gnomefreak> fakeroot debian/rules clean doesnt work
<gnomefreak> i think i have it
<asac> gnomefreak: copy the patches directory to your bzr tree
<asac> then start over
<gnomefreak> asac: cant i cant get build-area/debian back after attempt build
<gnomefreak> and build-area/mozilla doesnt have patches dir due to attempted build
<gnomefreak> how do i get them back after attempting to build
<gnomefreak> using bzr bd
<asac> gnomefreak: they are in the debian/patches/ directory hopefully
<asac> gnomefreak: you cant get them back
<asac> you lost them if you didnt copy them before
<gnomefreak> than its trashed
<asac> thats why i told you like 10 times you have to copy them back
<asac> ;)
<asac> your fault :-D
<gnomefreak> i copied it to locale debian/patches but the symlinkki got compied and you said rm patches will remove symlink and it removed the whole dir
<XioNoX> asac, i've still issues with rdf templates :/
<XioNoX> check this please : http://xionox.info/testmoz/template-guide-ex11.xul
<asac> http://www.xulplanet.com/rdf/myphotos
<asac> why is that the ref?
<asac> thats wrong for sure
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/2004/pfs-rdf/test ... not sure, but thought it would be http://www.mozilla.org/2004/pfs-rdf#test
<asac> but can be wrong on my side
<fretchen> asac : I saw that you worked on the configure-autoconf2-13-reconfigure patch . Is this a ubuntu/ebian specific patch or does fix something ?
<asac> thats just a patch that updates configure
<asac> its needed to enable the changes in configure.in
<asac> so you have a bunch of patches against configure.in ... then at the end you have to update configure
<fretchen> thx
<XioNoX> asac, the http://www.xulplanet.com/rdf/myphotos was working
<XioNoX> it is not the problem (i think)
<XioNoX> because if we set <RDF:Description about="urn:mozilla:plugin-results:application/x-shockwave-flash"> and ref="urn:mozilla:plugin-results:application/x-shockwave-flash">
<XioNoX> it don't work neither
<gnomefreak> starting over with latest build instead of 3 days ago ;)
<asac> XioNoX: well, but saying that myphotos is not the problem because it doesnt work anyway, isnt really a good approach
<XioNoX> it is not what i mean
<XioNoX> myphotos was working before
<asac> the ref="" has to be right
<asac> thats for sure
<XioNoX> j've just change the <pfs:plugins> group
<asac> please post example that works
<XioNoX> ans now even if i put it back, i got a blank page
<asac> and then the one that broken ;)
<asac> <member container="?start" child="?plugin"/>
<asac> in this case ?plugin is the plugins element
<asac> so you cannot get from there to the pfs:test element in one jump
<XioNoX> http://xionox.info/testmoz/test2.xul
<XioNoX> so whant can i do ?
<asac> 1st. please fix the namespace of RDF:Description
<asac> you get a parser error when opening http://xionox.info/testmoz/template-guide-ex2.rdf
<asac> it has to be lower case
<XioNoX> fix
<gnomefreak> ok figured out if i symlink from build-area/tbird.../debian/patches to mozilla/ i cant copy from mozilla/ to bzr dir as it wont build due to being a symlink
<asac> XioNoX: before you can do the triple you have to properly select the Seq:li element somehow
<asac> maybe you can do content, triple, member, triple :)
<XioNoX> and what i put in the first or second triple ?
<fretchen> asac : the branch is online https://code.launchpad.net/~fretchen/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x.head
<asac> XioNoX: first triple the prediate is the bridge element
<asac> e.g pfs-namespace + plugins
<asac> second triple as usual
<XioNoX> k
<XioNoX> something like that ?
<XioNoX> are they some rdf/xul debug tools ?
<fretchen> asac : and if I want to create a sunbird 0.9 package I  follow this guide, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing#head-b205c74e27fe15e79e10c9e7f14d3cdfb359d81d  right?
<asac> XioNoX: not that i know of
<asac> its tough, but you will surely figure out
<asac> fretchen: no
<asac> fretchen: you just commit locally and push that to launchpad
<asac> then tell us and we wills ee what we can doi
<XioNoX> asac, i don't think that i'll figure this out on my own
<XioNoX> i've spend more than 1 day on it, and i haven't move forward
 * gnomefreak hopes i covered all my bases
 * gnomefreak runs outside scared to see if it fails on patches
<armin76> ah...
<armin76> asac: good, now ff3 gives bus error on sparc
<armin76> not during compiling in my case
<armin76> meh, you broke it!
<gnomefreak> asac: btw found big bad bug in tbird+gmail its a new security feature in gmail brakes tbird. tbird cant retrieve mail from gmail (for me about every day or 2) gmail asks for password than asks you to type what you see in the box tbird cant do that
<gnomefreak> im gonn assume evo outlook and such also have this bug
<asac> gnomefreak: hmm ... dont get that here
<gnomefreak> only one of my boxes does it atm
<gnomefreak> i have 8 or so
<gnomefreak> i havent found what causes the "type what you see in box" yet it does it on correct password not wrong one (atleast not sure about wrong one)
<gnomefreak> maybe later ill send email to gmail guys to try and find out what sets it off
<gnomefreak> how the hell do you contact them now :(
<asac> gnomefreak: he?
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont get where you see that "type what you see" thing?
<asac> in tbird?
<asac> i doubt that
<gnomefreak> asac: gmail interface
<asac> yeah thats ok
<asac> but what does it have to do with tbird
<asac> tbird shouldnt be affected
<gnomefreak> but if tbird runs into that you have to go to gmail interface and type what you see than tbird will grab mail for a while than redo it again
<asac> not for me ;)
<asac> i mean gmail is pop3
<asac> that doesnt have such a feature
<gnomefreak> i do and it pissing me off something awful
<gnomefreak> i have pop3
<asac> how do you know that this is the problem
<asac> maybe its something unrelated
<gnomefreak> when tbird tells me my username and password are wrong i go to gmail iunterface it asks me for the "whats in the box" i type it in it lets me in my box close it open tbird again and poof it works
<gnomefreak> yhard to say its something else
<gnomefreak> -y
<asac> thats wierd
<asac> i am sure that if you are not the only one seeing this, they get complains en-masse
<gnomefreak> and very annoying
<gnomefreak> cant contact them so who knows im on thier forums atm
<asac> what are _their_ forums?
<asac> didnt know there are official gmail forums ;)
<gnomefreak> its google forums for most part
<gnomefreak> maybe gmails
<gnomefreak> hold on
<gnomefreak> yeah its gmail asac  http://groups.google.com/group/Gmail-Help-Logging-In-en/topics?ctx=l_login
<gnomefreak> thats one group
<gnomefreak> yay tbird is still building ;)
<asac> thats google groups, which is basically a service that has all kind of lists in its DBV
<gnomefreak> lazertek: thanks now i can talk to more than one person
<gnomefreak> asac: ah i saw gmail help discussions so figured gmail it is but i posted it there someone better frigging answeer it ;)
<gnomefreak> lazertek: ok does disabling compiz help?
<gnomefreak> asac: ff3 theme doesnt match his theme
<gnomefreak> lazertek: in here please
<lazertek> gnomefreak: no it didn't its still the same
<gnomefreak> asac: his menus are grey and compiz doesnt change that
<gnomefreak> ff3 should use system theme (maybe desktop theme is better way to put it)
<lazertek> gnomefreak: i tried changing the desktop themes too and i even went and checked the application menu colour and its set to black
<lazertek> gnomefreak: and it shows black on all menu's except firefox
<gnomefreak> i remember theme overhaul as in it no longer uses firefox-themes-* ect
<gnomefreak> lazertek: if it was blak would you beablet o see it?
<gnomefreak> beable to*
<gnomefreak> black
<asac> lazertek: did you relogin ?
<gnomefreak> sorry i cant see what i type for a while
<asac> try that
<lazertek> gnomefreak: yea black ff3 theme i can see the menu's
<lazertek> asac: what do u mean relogin?
<asac> logout + login ;)
<gnomefreak> lazertek: log out and back in again
<lazertek> asac: this has been for couple days...  i have loged in logout and restarted but nothing
<gnomefreak> is it only on dark themes?
<asac> lazertek: move your $HOME/.mozilla directory to a safe place.
<asac> then start without that directory
<asac> does that help?
 * gnomefreak remembering a bug about dark themes that i couldnt reproduce
<asac> dark themes has issues
<asac> lazertek: pleaes provide a screenshot too
<asac> i currently have no idea how the symptoms exactly look like
 * gnomefreak doesnt remember details of it though
<lazertek> asac: give me a sec
<gnomefreak> i have yet seen a change in themes from ff2 to ff3
<gnomefreak> lazertek: what version of firefox are you using? apt-cache policy firefox
<lazertek> 3.0
<lazertek> it was fine when i first installed ff3 it just happened randomly
<gnomefreak> lazertek: i meant what version see command above
<gnomefreak> 3.0 doesnt tell me much sinc eyou should be on 3.0.1 anyway
<gnomefreak> if hardy
<lazertek> 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 0 ---
<asac> wihtout a screenshot we cant continue here
<gnomefreak> asac: you didnt push 3.0.1 to hardy?
 * gnomefreak thought you did before intrepid
<asac> it is ... but that wont cure him most likely ;)
<lazertek> asac: im uploadin it
<gnomefreak> asac: i wasnt sure of the changes
<lazertek> i have a slight suspicion it might be because of an add-on... not sure
<fretchen> asac : could you review my check in please ?
<gnomefreak> lazertek: thats why the move you $HOME/.mozilla to a safe place
<lazertek> http://imagebin.org/23000
<lazertek> gnomefreak: 1 sec..
<gnomefreak> i dont see a dark theme on that page
<gnomefreak> i see grey theme like mine but mine carried over from my window themes so i thought
<lazertek> gnomefreak: that's not a dark one... on a dark one i can see the menu's... but on a light one like the uploaded image i can't see the menus
<lazertek> even if i change the theme to the default firefox theme it will be like that...
<lazertek> is the move command mv in terminal.. or mvdir
<gnomefreak> i see a bunch of screenshots
<gnomefreak> pick one please
<lazertek> gnomefreak: oh those are just a webpage i was visiting
<lazertek> gnomefreak: look right under the titlebar
<gnomefreak> the one that says screenshots?
<gnomefreak> 2 tabs open orangee theme border
<lazertek> gnomefreak: yea
<lazertek> 3 tabs btw
<gnomefreak> oh i see
<gnomefreak> eh ok 3
<gnomefreak> holy shit
<gnomefreak> lazertek: do they function?
<lazertek> gnomefreak: yea
<gnomefreak> lazertek: is this with new profile?
<lazertek> new profile?
<gnomefreak> or with $HOME/.mozilla moved to safe place and firefox  restarted?
 * gnomefreak was still under impression that tbird-3 wasnt built with xul yet :(
<lazertek> gnomefreak: ha i moved the .mozilla folder and now it shows
<gnomefreak> lazertek: its either a theme or an addon
<lazertek> gnomefreak: guess i'll have to put em back one by one and figure out which one it is
<gnomefreak> remove extras than add them back one at a time until you find the one that causes it. mind you restart ff between each one
<lazertek> ofcourse
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> lazertek: if you reinstantiate the original folder, is it still broken?
<lazertek> asac: you mean if i copy it back to its original location?
<asac> yes
<lazertek> its the folder that says firefox
<gnomefreak> im gone for a while this is getting why to laggy to use
<gnomefreak> maybe 2 or so more hours till build is done
<asac> lazertek: well. i said that you should backup .mozilla ;) ... not .mozilla/firefox
<asac> so move the .mozilla folder back to its original place ;)
<asac> and see if it still happens
 * gnomefreak thought it was defualt anyway
<gnomefreak> but eh later
<lazertek> gnomefreak: later
<lazertek> asac: i did backup .mozilla
<lazertek> asac: but when copying each folder back when i put firefox back to its orginal location it made the menu's gray again
<lazertek> asac:  i guess i can try disabling each plugin one by one and see if that changes anything
<asac> lazertek: keep the backup backupped so we can reprouce.
<asac> then remove the places.* files in your profile
<asac> anyway ... stilil havent seen a screenshot ;)
<asac> ah found it
<asac> lazertek: try to start in safe-mode
<asac> e.g. firefox -safe-mode
<lazertek> asac: i posted the screenshot link above
<asac> yeah
<asac> try safe-mode
<lazertek> safe mode doesn't change it
<asac> did you close firefox properly before?
<lazertek> yea
<asac> did the command just return or kept running?
<asac> ok
<asac> how did firefox look when you ran it in safe-mode?
<lazertek> the command just opnened fire fox and didn't return anything
<asac> yes, but did you directly get back to a prompt?
<lazertek> well it asked me if i wanted to disable all add-ons etc... if that's what you meant
<asac> ok
<asac> did you do that?
<lazertek> yes
<lazertek> but that still gave me a gray menu
<asac> sure. so firefox had the default theme then?
<lazertek> yea
<lazertek> but the menus were still grey
<asac> are the menus grey, but usable or grey but locked?
<lazertek> they are gray and useable in both safe mode and normal
<asac> lazertek: do you still have a backup copy of your profile?
<lazertek> yes
<asac> then stop firefox
<asac> remove localstore.rdf from your profile
<asac> see if it improves things
<asac> if that doesnt help remove places*
<asac> if that doesnt help remove *.js ;)
<lazertek> where do i find these files in
<asac> in your profile ;)
<asac> deep inside .mozilla/
<asac> there should be a profiles.ini or something that tells you where your profiles are ;)
<lazertek> but when i open .mozilla i only see 2 folders
<asac> /home/asac/.mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini
<asac> for me ;)
<asac> yeah you have to search
<asac> browse a bit around ;)
<lazertek> i see profiles.ini
<lazertek> ill just redownload all the addons
<lazertek> thanks
<asac> err
<asac> if you stop now you wasted my time ;)
<lazertek> sorry biut that
<lazertek> *bout
<asac> not nice. anyway, have a nice day
<lazertek> you helped me enough to fix my problem so thanks.. but i
<lazertek> but i can only deal with it to a certain point
<lazertek> and i don't feel too good right now
<lazertek> but thatnks
<asac> ok. thanks.
<asac> its fine ;)
<XioNoX-> bye asac
<asac> XioNoX-: cu
 * gnomefreak wonders why bzr bd doesnt allow me to sign packages
<gnomefreak> tells me passpharse is wrong when it doesnt let me type in passphrase
<gnomefreak> it seems the popup dialog for passphrase doesnt like to wait so it closes without input
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back later if it cools off a bit right now with ac on its 85degrees F in this room
<Wellark> asac: hi! is there packages of NM 0.7 for hardy, or atleast for intrepid somewhere?
<asac> Wellark: ~network-manager PPA
<Wellark> great! I can't see any mention of it on https://launchpad.net/network-manager though..
<Wellark> asac: is it "safe" to do an update of NM to 0.7?
<Wellark> i.e. are you using it right now? :P
<asac> Wellark: i am using it yes
<asac> Wellark: at best take care that you have all the packages required to downgrade on your local disk :)
<Wellark> yeah, I thought about that also :)
<Wellark> I'm horribly late of my schedule, because my son has been very sick and now I'm sick too :/
<Jazzva> evening...
<asac> hi Jazzva
<Jazzva> hey asac...
<Nafallo> asac: around?
<asac> no, i ran out 20 seconds ago :)
<Nafallo> I get ssl_error_no_cypher_overlap
<Jazzva> asac, fta: When you have some free time I would like to hear what do you think of possibility to auto-make .desktop files for extensions for app-install-data package :)
<Nafallo> I need to get around that.
<asac> Nafallo: started today?
<Nafallo> asac: specific page
<Jazzva> I have some basic idea...
<asac> Nafallo: install nss from -proposed
<asac> Jazzva: i like it
<asac> Jazzva: just not sure how to properly figure out which icon to use
<Jazzva> asac, great :)
<asac> you could use the install.rdf info
<Jazzva> asac, well, one solution was to demand to put the icon inside debian, and just to pick that up
<Jazzva> install.rdf?
<Jazzva> it contains a link to the icon :)?
<Jazzva> cool
<Jazzva> s/link/path/
<asac> Jazzva: i think it contains a ref to an icon yes.
<Nafallo> libnss3-1d 3.12.0.3-0ubuntu0.8.04.3 already installed
<asac> not sure if thats a chrome url
<Jazzva> I'll write the basic idea on wiki, and then will give you the link...
<asac> if its a chrome url, its not a big problem. we just need some smart code
<Jazzva> so we can discuss the details and get working on it :)
<Nafallo> asac: can I do something else about it?
<asac> Jazzva: great
<asac> Nafallo: not sure
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> Nafallo: does it happen with fresh profile as well?
<asac> if not i'd say that your keystore contains something that causes this
<Nafallo> asac: not sure.
<asac> Nafallo: try ;) ... move .mozilla folder away
<asac> ;)
<Nafallo> asac: looks like I need to enable ssl2
<Nafallo> asac: I had to enable weak ssl3 rather.
<Nafallo> thanks anyway.
<fretchen> asac : is it possible to use the debian folder, its configurations and its patches for everyday development work on a normal build directory too ?
<armin76> asac: bumb!
<armin76> hrm...thats rather interesting
<asac> bug #251369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251369 in freetype "Please merge freetype 2.3.7-1 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251369
<georgeguitar> hi channel
<georgeguitar> can somebody help me
<georgeguitar> I have a problem with ubuntu and firefox
<Jazzva> Hey georgeguitar. You can ask your question, but this is generally not a support channel. Shoot now. If someone knows the answer, you'll get it :)...
<Jazzva> (just not to be misunderstood... "shoot" the question, not "shoot" out of the channel :))
<georgeguitar> sorry, and what is the channel for support?
<Jazzva> #ubuntu should be the one, as far as I know...
<georgeguitar> ok thanks
<Jazzva> No problem...
<Jazzva> asac, fta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/DesktopForAppInstallData
<Jazzva> draft version :)
<Jazzva> I checked for grammatical and spelling errors. I hope it's not full of them :)
<Jazzva> And I hope I described the whole process...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-25
<Jazzva> off I go. See you in the morning.
<Nowald> Hi / Hola
<gnomefreak> asac: are you around or anyone else with python experience?
<Volans> gnomefreak: I'm here, how much python experience?
<gnomefreak> Volans: mot too much. i was re reading my python book and it says orange is < 2how is that?
<gnomefreak> orange < 2
<gnomefreak> its in first chapter in book
<Volans> what book?
<Volans> and what is the argument of the chapter or the example?
<gnomefreak> learn python in 24 hour IIRC
<gnomefreak> Volans: they were explaining < > <= >= != cant think of names
<gnomefreak> and they gave examples and they said to compare 2 of the same item than thay said orange < 2
<gnomefreak> im thinking because its alpha < numbers is all i can think of
<Volans> Strings are compared lexicographically using the numeric equivalents (the result of the built-in function ord()) of their characters.  Unicode and 8-bit strings are fully interoperable in this behavior.
<Volans> cit. http://docs.python.org/ref/comparisons.html
<Volans> you can found useful also the definition of the Dive into python book: http://diveintopython.org/getting_to_know_python/declaring_functions.html#d0e4188
<gnomefreak> i have that book and love it
<gnomefreak> yeah i bought a book that i have for free in Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> but i enjoy reading in bed or chair when waiting somewhere
<gnomefreak> i have a sleep study on wed. night and i should bring laptop with me ;)
<Volans> I suggest for reading programming language book to have always a pc to make examples... they are fundamental for me
<gnomefreak> i have alot to learn with python still but i can write simple programs (im better in bash programming)
<gnomefreak> Volans: true
<Volans> moreover in the past I have learned programming languages always to make some program or to try some idea... the latest one I have learned is python, only a few weeks ago
<gnomefreak> but im bringing the python book that im reading it is called python programming for absolute beginners
<Volans> but bow I have a little project with about 2-3 thousands of code lines :)
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> after 2-3 weeks
<gnomefreak> thats good
<Volans> not so much... the bigger part are inclusion of some text and similar things
<gnomefreak> ah
<Volans> and a friend of mine that look at the code tell me that the style can be better...
<Volans> and seems that for python geeks the style is very important
<gnomefreak> last time i tried python there was a banner that i was trying to make and didnt relize i had to have the picture (yes sounds stupid now but than i figured a function or something would have it
<Volans> my program is related to firefox extension... if you want to look at just tell me
<gnomefreak> Volans: that would be nice if you have it handy (doesnt have to be tonight) i have some work to do with firefox bookmarks and friends
<gnomefreak> oh and filters for thunderbird
<gnomefreak> maybe not tonight
<gnomefreak> oh need to check if tbird 3 worked out
<Volans> ok, if you want, when you want, no problem :) lots of work for this night
<gnomefreak> fta: i dont mind taking tbird 3 off your hands if you still dont feel like doing it
<gnomefreak> Volans: you can email it to me and i can look at it in morning
<Volans> if you want, ok
<gnomefreak> please
<gnomefreak> this is odd i uploaded xulrunner 2 weeks ago and it still hasnt sttareted building
<gnomefreak> shit i have to go for about an hour. do you have my email?
<Volans> sent now
<gnomefreak> Volans: thanks i will be checking email after burn notice ;) i love that show
<Volans> the name is Easy Menu
<gnomefreak> Volans: thanks
<Volans> don't mention it
<gnomefreak> be back in ~1hour
<Volans> now I go to sleep....
<Volans> here is very late
<Volans> in the night
<gnomefreak> have a good night
<Volans> thanks, and good evening/night
<gnomefreak> asac: tbird 2.0.0.16 has buffer overload issue in intrepid
<gnomefreak> asac what did you change from tbird 2.0.0.19~qa and the official package?
<gnomefreak> you can get it from https://launchpad.net/~asac/+archive
<gnomefreak> or add the repo to your sources.list but i wouldnt if you are testing intrepid because it makes it harder to get support
<gnomefreak> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<gnomefreak> see that link for help with pinning
<gnomefreak> i will talk to alexander tomorrow while we are working. atleast i got tbird 3 to build ;)
 * gnomefreak wonders if xul built
<gnomefreak> damn it didnt
<gnomefreak> i need to find out what package xulrunner-1.9 needs to build it
<gnomefreak> it seems to be another app causing the buffer overflow with thunderbird since they both works fine this afternoon but now neither the ~qa nor the official package works
<gnomefreak> testing hardy atm
<gnomefreak> asac_: big problem with tbird update if you are here or you auto rejoined do to connection or something
<gnomefreak> i cant pin what is causing it but even ~qa fails  with buffer overflow where as it was working fine this morning while i was building tbird 3
<gnomefreak> asac_: please ping me in morning when you get here or when i get here
<gnomefreak> testing upstream but i doubt it will fail with buffer error
<gnomefreak> eh i need to get some sleep its already 00:30
<gnomefreak> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<asac> gnomefreak: i have no new bug against tbird
<asac> not even new bug mail ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: is your problem gone?
<XioNoX> hi all
<asac> hi
<gnomefreak> asac: yes you do its 251602
<gnomefreak> bug 251602
<gnomefreak> hi XioNoX
<gnomefreak> asac: i found its not gvfs that caused it
<XioNoX> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> it was in last 2 batches of updates
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251602 in thunderbird "[intrepid] mozilla thunderbird 2.0.0.16 buffer owerflow" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251602
<gnomefreak> testing this mornings updates
<gnomefreak> than back to downgrade $package until i find the one
<gnomefreak> i guess someone thought same thing i did
<gnomefreak> gvfs updates
<gnomefreak> oh nope that was gvfs that i had downgraded :(
<asac> gnomefreak: ok got it
<asac> strange that its not in my tbird bug mail
<gnomefreak> let me know if you figure out what package caused it
<gnomefreak> i working on topic to #ubuntu+1 than i am back to going through logs to see what updates there were and what ones could have caused it. 2.0.0.14 works they say
<gnomefreak> i havent tried it
<asac> gnomefreak: its just a respin that caused this
<gnomefreak> asac: on what?
<gnomefreak> i dont remember any depends for tbird being updated yesterday after tbird was updated
<asac> gnomefreak: its the first spin in intrepid of tbird
<asac> gcc changed
<gnomefreak> ah ok i missed that one
<asac> gnomefreak: fixed
<asac> (i hope ;))
<gnomefreak> i was just gonna do it for PPA to find out ;) but ill let yours come through. binaries will take me 2+ hours to build
<asac> uploaded
<gnomefreak> already?
<gnomefreak> uploaded for archive admins to push
<gnomefreak> ?
<gnomefreak> i want coffee :(
<gnomefreak> well i have some time. Im gonna get some house work done for now. I have it spinning locally so what ever one hits first ill grab
<asac> gnomefreak: no i uploaded to intrepid. no need for archive admins
<asac> its a intrepid only issue
<gnomefreak> oh i thought they had to push it after you upload it
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> oh i thougt you push they test and push
<asac> intrepid is open
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/2.0.0.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<asac> currently building
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> what is key combo to change desktops?
<gnomefreak> virtual desktops
<asac> ctrl+alt + arrow-keys
<asac> jtv: i think we have a call in a few minutes, right?
<jtv> asac: indeed we do!
<asac> jtv: ok, let me ping the rest of the mob ;)
<jtv> :)
<asac> jtv: do we have any agenda yet?
<gnomefreak> asac: we only have 2 virtual desktops mow? can it be changed to 4 locally?
<jtv> asac: not really, but I have a few points and I'm sure others do as well.
<asac> yes right click on it
<asac> jtv: good
<asac> jtv: its cjwatsons line
<asac> i will be there in a few minutes
<jtv> OK
<asac> jtv: are you in?
<jtv> asac: am now :)
<XioNoX> asac, can you repeat what do you want that I do exactly ? please
<asac> on a call right now
<XioNoX> k
<gnomefreak> asac: damn everyone is
 * gnomefreak doesnt get phone calls that are fun anymore
<asac> jtv: problems?
<armin76> asac: bumbs
<gnomefreak> asac: can you push to bzr branches?
 * gnomefreak cant :(
<gnomefreak> here is what i get http://pastebin.mozilla.org/499735
<gnomefreak> sorry here is all of it http://pastebin.mozilla.org/499737
<XioNoX> asac, globally i have to merge the PluginInstallerDatasource.js into hte exensions.js
<XioNoX> right ?
<armin76> fun
<armin76> asac: on hppa/gentoo it segfaults as well
<armin76> not during build, though
<asac> XioNoX: yes and no. did you manage to display the results now?
<gnomefreak> shoot me please
 * gnomefreak not even gonna bring up bzr isnt being scanned
<gnomefreak> its not even 8am yet im going to try to get rid of headache now
 * asac  lunch
<XioNoX> back
<XioNoX> asac, ping
<asac> XioNoX: yup
<XioNoX> cool
<XioNoX> so
<XioNoX> we spend the full day with gandalf to arrived at hte conclusion thait it is not possible with XUL templates only
<XioNoX> we have to use JS
<XioNoX> even if we succeded, included that to the extention.js,  to have a nice looking richlistbox is not really easy
<XioNoX> so, i'm a little bit stuck right now...
<XioNoX> asac ?
<asac> can you get gandalf in?
<XioNoX> he is out to lunch
<asac> the bad things about JS is that its hardy maintainable
<asac> so we have to find something in between imo
<Jazzva> asac, did you saw the link for the .desktop automake process, or did you miss it? :)
<asac> XioNoX: which was the latest .rdf file you used?
<XioNoX> http://xionox.info/testmoz/ori.rdf
<XioNoX> the one i get from header extension
<asac> XioNoX: yes. i meant which .rdf did you try in the end?
<asac> that was something different iirc
<asac> was it http://xionox.info/testmoz/template-guide-ex2.rdf ?
<XioNoX> http://xionox.info/testmoz/test2.rdf
<asac> XioNoX: thats the last that worked
<XioNoX> but the lastest is only on gandalf macbook
<asac> XioNoX: i want the one you decided on that its impossible to do ;)=
<XioNoX> the impossible thing to do is about the update section
<asac> yes
<asac> give me the file ;)
<asac> http://xionox.info/testmoz/template-guide-ex2.rdf
<asac> that one has still parser issues
<XioNoX> I know
<XioNoX> it is not the good one
<XioNoX> I can give you the good one as soon as gandlf come back
<XioNoX> the the test2.rdf is the most working that I have
<asac> yes, thats a trivial rdf
<XioNoX> gandalf is back
<XioNoX> he will join us in 2s
<zbraniecki> bon jour
<asac> zbraniecki: hi
<zbraniecki> asac: hi man
<zbraniecki> want me to explain that shit about RDF/template?
<asac> zbraniecki: wanna know whats the problem here ;)
<zbraniecki> yea, ok
<zbraniecki> so
<zbraniecki> basically
<zbraniecki> what you have in this RDF is a double reference
<zbraniecki> plugins={'updates1', 'updates2'}
<zbraniecki> updates1={'last update'}
<zbraniecki> updates2={'last update2'}
<zbraniecki> last_update={name, id, yada, yada}
<zbraniecki> last_update2={name, id, yada, yada}
<zbraniecki> that's more or less
<zbraniecki> it
<zbraniecki> so you have to build a query
<zbraniecki> that launches action for each and every element in plugins list
<zbraniecki> but then, takes last element from this item
<zbraniecki> and get the list which is an element of this latter list
<zbraniecki> and it's a comnbination of recursive query in RDF template
<zbraniecki> that I think is simply impossible
<zbraniecki> because what I would need
<zbraniecki> is ability to launch another rule from inside of <action>
<zbraniecki> passing an ID of element to it
<zbraniecki> which I can't do
<zbraniecki> maybe it's just lack of experience with RDF, but I spent the last day decrypting it
<zbraniecki> and came to the conclusion that you can't do this without serious hacks
<zbraniecki> or maybe at all
<asac> zbraniecki: right. but keep it simple. lets look at: http://xionox.info/testmoz/ori.rdf
<asac> which is still syntactically broken btw ;)
<zbraniecki> yea, saw that
<zbraniecki> so single query can launch action on each plugins>li element
<asac> we can just filter out the updates/plugins thing in the datasource imo
<zbraniecki> but if you add getting updates>li to this query
<asac> so there are no multiple results
<zbraniecki> then it limits the result to the first li from plugins
<asac> for the same plugin
<asac> would that help?
<zbraniecki> I'm not sure if I follow
<zbraniecki> how do you want to do this?
<zbraniecki> so, basically, the advantage of doing it in JS, is that you can get a list of results and fire another function with an ID of a result as an argument
<zbraniecki> so you can get all plugins
<zbraniecki> then launch another function passing pluginID
<zbraniecki> get updates
<zbraniecki> and launch another function passing updateID
<zbraniecki> you can't do this in template queries as far as my knowledge goes
<asac> hmm. lets go down the tree from the top
<asac> on top level we have urn:mozilla:plugin-results:application/x-shockwave-flash
<asac> then there we have pfs:plugins -> Seq -> li
<asac> and from li we could get the individual attributes
<asac> so as long as we ignore updates we dont have a problem right?
<XioNoX> right
<asac> can we get that list to render? if so, I dont think that its a big issue to deal with updates later
<zbraniecki> asac: yes
<zbraniecki> but we cannot ignore updates
<asac> zbraniecki: true. but those are a different use case i guess.
<zbraniecki> I'm not sure, but I think that they are part of the system. if we ignore them now, and then we'll find out they're important we'l have to rework the whole system because we can't add them to templates
<zbraniecki> another reason is that only updates store the ID to the attributes
<zbraniecki> :(
<zbraniecki> I'm not sure how could you build an ID of attribute list from plugins->li itself
<asac> hmm
<asac> does ref="*" work?
<XioNoX> http://xionox.info/testmoz/test3.xul
<asac> XioNoX: that doesnt work locally for me
<asac> for whatever reason
<XioNoX> it is the lastest working version
<asac> yes. but if i wget the .rdf and the .xul it doesnt work here ;)
<XioNoX> i get it from gandalf computer
<XioNoX> why ?
<asac> i dont know
<asac> i have both files in the same directory
<asac> XioNoX: does it work for you locally?
<XioNoX> nop
<asac> so only on webserver?
<XioNoX> we have make tryout only with webserver
<asac> ok ... let me fix my webserver then
<XioNoX> I can give you an ftp acces to mine if you want
<asac> works here
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> darn
<Jazzva> oh come on... again bug that firefox is not showing "add exception" in serbian language...
<asac> XioNoX: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/pfs_xionox/test3.xul
<Jazzva> the translator for serbian said it was a glitch in his translating program... and now it happened again
<asac> thats what works here
<asac> zbraniecki: so whats the problem i dont see atm?
<asac> we can have two rules: 1st: with updates and 2nd. if there is no update
<asac> Jazzva: tell him to use launchpad :)
<Jazzva> hehe :)
<zbraniecki> asac: yes
<asac> zbraniecki: so am i right if there is no update then there is no pfs:updates element?
<XioNoX> another point is that we can't put something else than a url in : <vbox datasources="test3.rdf"    ref="http://www.xulplanet.com/rdf/myphotos">
<zbraniecki> asac: dunna
<XioNoX> the same for the .rdf
<zbraniecki> asac: I don't know how the RDF is created
<zbraniecki> and what it means
<XioNoX> it think that the rdf is generated by the python script, and he return all the plugin available for 1 mimetype that we send
<asac> XioNoX: yes. i actually wrote the backend. but i didnt really consider the updates use case when doing that
<asac> XioNoX: ok here is what we need i presume ;)
<fta> THUNDERBIRD_3_0a2_BUILD1
<zbraniecki> asac: what's the reason for which you're against switching to JS right now?
<XioNoX> <asac> the bad things about JS is that its hardy maintainable
<asac> zbraniecki: because its a mess
<asac> constructing xul in JS is a problem
<asac> XioNoX: ok i found the way
<asac> here:
<zbraniecki> asac: so why can't you use JS to get RDF to JS datasource and tie it to template?
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/pfs_xionox/test3.xul
<asac> zbraniecki: you want to write a "bridge" datasource?
<asac> in JS?
<zbraniecki> yea
<asac> i think as long as we can directly process the datasource we get from net we should go for it.
<asac> i dont see that its undoable. if it really is I'd be all for building a bridge
<zbraniecki> create a JS datastructure out of RDF
<zbraniecki> ok
<asac> XioNoX: the problem with the "we can only use URLs" is in  fact "we can only use valid xml namespaces"
<asac> so we had to define one
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> rdf:about="urn:mozilla:plugin:flash
<asac> that works now
<XioNoX> i've see
<asac> zbraniecki: how do we query the js datastructure? if its really clean we can consider to do that right now
<asac> i thought you want to implement our own RDFDatasource in JS which would map the results in the same format.
<zbraniecki> you mean RDF->JS or JS->template?
<asac> zbraniecki: JS to template (unless JS is a RDFDatasource implementation :))
<zbraniecki> ://
<zbraniecki> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/XUL:Template_Guide:XML_Templates
<zbraniecki> ?
<asac> zbraniecki: thats XML not JS ;)
<zbraniecki> yea, but you can easily create XML from JS
<asac> well. you can also transfor RDF to easy-rdf then.
<asac> but ok i see what you mean
<XioNoX> so, what is the best way to get flash/plugins informations ?
<XioNoX> we can't jsut use the exactly same system as extentions ?
<asac> XioNoX: I still would say that you just use rdf template and point it to the proper datasource URI
<asac> XioNoX: we have sorted out almost all issues from what i can tell
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> so you basically just display the name, title and such information in a richlistboxitem
<XioNoX> but how will i included the rdf template into the extensions manager ?
<asac> and for the action you use an alert for now
<asac> XioNoX: you have the missingPlugins datastructure now, right?
<XioNoX> because everything that is around is JS
<XioNoX> and already well integrated
<asac> XioNoX: i dont understand what you mean by "everything is JS"
<asac> i didnt expect you to write C++ code ;)
<XioNoX> maybe it would be easier :D
<asac> XioNoX: btw, if you look at the extensions.js most Javascript deals with contructing templates manually
<asac> i dont think that thats easier
<asac> we could do that if we need to
<XioNoX> in just don"t see how I can integrate this XUL template in the .js file
<asac> but as long as we can prevent doing that we should keep our javascript code portion as small as possible
<XioNoX> or in the xul
<asac> XioNoX: what do you have now?
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> i think you added code that opens the plugins view
<asac> that code currently shows the currente extensions pane
<asac> we now want our own pane that just renders the xul template
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> yep
<asac> thats easy ... isnt it?
<XioNoX> and yep
<asac> i mean you can develop your .xul template outside of all of this
<XioNoX> sayd like that yes
<asac> XioNoX: look at where the current code inserts all the difficult stuff for the extensions
<asac> and replace that with a simple function that inserts our xul template there
<XioNoX> is start at function showView(aView)
<XioNoX> so i'll have to remove all the inside of : case "get-plugins":
<XioNoX> and just put something ton include my XUL ?
<asac> XioNoX: id suggest that you do your own "createRule" function
<asac> and use that in updateView instead of the current one
<XioNoX> the bigger one
<XioNoX> i don't get it
<asac> XioNoX: whats the problem?
<XioNoX> create rule create a part or the XUL template
<XioNoX> alone it is useless
<armin76> asac: so the sparc sigbus looks like its a regression, as i'm not able to have it on 1.9
<asac> XioNoX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30296/
<asac> XioNoX: updateView creates the comoplete template from that snippet
<asac> so its not useless ;)
<asac> you can write your own "updateViewSpecial" :)
<asac> if that helps
<XioNoX> <asac> XioNoX: id suggest that you do your own "createRule" function
<XioNoX> i was talking about that
<asac> ah
<asac> i just want to give you ideas ;)
<asac> if i tell you exactly what to do i can do it on my own :)
<XioNoX> sure
<XioNoX> but now i don't realy understand how i could do it
<XioNoX> because if i create my own updateView, i'll have to use javascript to display the RDF7
<XioNoX> (the RDF)
<asac> XioNoX: why?
<XioNoX> updateView is in JS
<asac> XioNoX: yeah
<asac> of course you have to do something in RDF
<asac> ;)
<asac> err in JS
<XioNoX> i know
<XioNoX> but you sayd that JS->template was too complicate ?
<XioNoX> no ?
<asac> err
<asac> i think you mixed something up ;)
<asac> you dont need to parse the RDF result
<asac> in JS
<asac> you just havge to take care that the proper template gets used when we select the plugins thing
<asac> when i say: RDF -> JS -> template is too complicated i refer to manually parsing RDF in javascript ... then transforming that to something easier to understand
<asac> XioNoX: only thing you have to do is to update the datasoure= attribute of the richlistbox
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> to point to the URL where the rdf data comes from
<asac> and take care that the right template is setup in xul at that time
<asac> then you run rebuild() once in javascript and the view will be updated
<asac> XioNoX: so my idea of updateViewSpecial is like:
<asac> 1. remove all children of gExtensionsVi
<asac> 2. add our template there
<asac> 3. set "datasources" attribute to the URL we have for the missingplugin
<asac> makes sense?
<XioNoX> ha
<XioNoX> maybe
<asac> i think its not perfect yet and probably causes followup issues for which we probably need to add a second richlistbox
<XioNoX> so you don't really know if it will work ?
<asac> it will. but it will cause issues when you try to switch back to the other panes
<asac> but we can resolve that later
<asac> XioNoX: but its you to decide. the other option is simply:
<asac> use javascript to parse the current RDF and build a flatter XML thing out of it
<XioNoX> which one is the easier ?
<asac> i think both are equal
<XioNoX> i haven't find a lot of doc about JS parsing :s
<asac> i think the parse RDF in javascript is harder, but has the benefit that it would better integrate with the current extensions.*
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: there is no doc except the XPCOM API
<XioNoX> so i'll have to write xpcom ?
<asac> you have to use it, yes. you dont need to write a XPCOM component for now though.
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> so i'll try the better way
<asac> fta: so is a2 usable in your opinion?
<asac> XioNoX: hehe ... better is hard to measure here ;)
<XioNoX> the 2nd way
<XioNoX> but i'll need a little bit of help
<XioNoX> at each step i have to learn a full new thing
<asac> XioNoX: right. thats why i suggested step 1
<asac> ;)
<asac> err 1st way
<asac> it doesnt involve much more than you already know
<XioNoX> so ok for step 1
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> so, to recap
<XioNoX> to summarize
<XioNoX> in the function showView(aView)
<XioNoX> I write only  types = [ [ ["get-plugin", "true", null] ] ];
<XioNoX> then the same fuction it call : AddonsViewBuilder.updateView(types, displays, bindingList, null);
<XioNoX> so I have to modifiy the updateView() to detect the get-plugin tab and redirect to the updateViewSpecial
<XioNoX> or I should go directly from the  showView(aView) to the  updateViewSpecial ?
<asac> XioNoX: the latter i think
<asac> you wont need bindingList for our approach either ... so do your own function ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> updateViewPluginWizard
<asac> :)
<XioNoX> so first I create : updateViewPluginWizard(), to display the content of the RDF into the existing XML richlistbox
<XioNoX> and then I find a way to show it ?
<asac> XioNoX: lets do it this way: you add a second richlistbox which is initially hidden=true
<asac> (you do that in extensions.xul)
<Nukeador> Are the l10n-packs broken by the 3.0.1 update?
<asac> then use that richlistbox to display your RDF
<asac> Nukeador: shouldnt be
<asac> Nukeador: did you do a full upgrade?
<Nukeador> es-ES and es-AR packages seem to be not compatible with Firefox 3.0.1
<Nukeador> and in fact the are compatible
<asac> Nukeador: which version of language-pack-es ?
<Nukeador> let me see
<Nukeador> 1:8.04+20080708
<asac> Nukeador: do a dpkg -L language-pack-es | grep install.rdf
<asac> what files does that give you?
<Nukeador> no files
<Nukeador> wait
<Nukeador>  /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-es-ES@firefox-3.0.ubuntu.com/install.rdf /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-es-AR@firefox-3.0.ubuntu.com/install.rdf /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/extensions/langpack-es-ES@xulrunner-1.9.ubuntu.com/install.rdf /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/extensions/langpack-es-AR@xulrunner-1.9.ubuntu.com/install.rdf
<asac> ok ... look in all of them
<asac> whats there for maxVersion ?
<Nukeador> shoudl be wrong, let me see
<asac> 3.0.*
<asac> is what we want
<Nukeador> nuke@nuke-laptop:~$ cat /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/langpack-es-ES@firefox-3.0.ubuntu.com/install.rdf | grep maxVersion
<Nukeador>         <em:maxVersion>3.0.*</em:maxVersion>
<asac> thats ok
<Nukeador> But Firefox complains about the maxVersion in both of them
<asac> what version do you have in addons -> languages ?
<Nukeador> 3.0
<asac> can you "uninstall" them?
<asac> or just disable?
<Nukeador> 3.0
<Nukeador> no
<asac> ever used firefox-2 ?
<Nukeador> no
<Nukeador> let me see in a clean profile
<asac> should work there
<asac> question is why it wasnt updated for you
<asac> please backup your .mozilla directory by tarring it up (so no timestamps get changed and so on)
<asac> then remove the extensions.* files from your profile
<asac> new start should cure you
<Nukeador> It's ok in a new profile
<Nukeador> let me see something
<Nukeador> brb
<asac> Nukeador: please tar up .mozilla like i said
<asac> damn
<asac> people just dont listen
<fta> lol
<fta> asac, no idea about tb3 a2, as i said earlier, i'm not really using tb
<asac> fair enough ;)
<fta> i remember there was something broken in my early tb3 a1 builds regarding extensions, but only gnomefreak complained
<asac> i would consider that gnomefreak-noise then ;)
<asac> hehe
<fta> and i'm busy with my work those days
<asac> sure
<Nukeador> deleting extension.cache solve the problem
<Nukeador> but it's strange
<asac> yeah. did you tar your .mozilla profile up?
<Nukeador> yep, but I had only to delete extension.cache file to solve the problem
<asac> Nukeador: yes i know.
<asac> thats why i said remove extensions.*
<asac> ;)
<Nukeador> Maybe it's a problem updating Firefox with Firefox running?
<asac> usually you end up in that situation if you ran firefox-2 once
<asac> or upstream build
<asac> Nukeador: could be. most likely its just that the extensions.cache didnt know about the right location anymore or something
<asac> which can be caused by switchign back to firefox-2 ... or using upstream builds i guess
<asac> but i still have to find the issue for that
<asac> i tried plenty of times to upgrade langpacks while running and firefox while running
<asac> no luck to reproduce
<asac> if you find a way to reproduce let me know
<asac> Nukeador: good sign is that you were the first to complain about that. so probably its just you
<Nukeador> I hope so
 * asac too
<asac> Nukeador: can you try if you get back to this state if you unpack the tarball again?
<asac> if so, please also try to touch .autoreg in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0 and /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9
<asac> and see if that helps
<Nukeador> let me see
<asac> if that doesnt let me know
<asac> fta: do you see anything obvious here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30311/
<asac> get-orig-source failing
<asac> maybe this guy has a bad patches/ link in the top level dir?
<asac> as bz386904_config_rules_install_dist_files.patch
<asac> is probably something from our debian/patches directory
<fta> which quilt is that ?
<asac> fta: hardy
<fta> if quilt no longer cares about $(CURDIR)/patches, m-d must be patched
<fta> hm, hardy should work
<asac> fta: quilte still cares for $PWD_OR_ANCESTOR/patches here in intrepid. i think its just cdbs that doesnt create that link aynmore?
<fta> maybe it's ~/.quiltrc
<asac> maybe. or even QUILT_PATCHES. but i doubt that
<asac> ill ask him when it doesnt succeed for him the other time
<fta> ask him : cat ~/.quiltrc ; env | grep QUILT
<asac> will do
<fta> well, obviously, just env as i used quilt --quiltrc /dev/null
<asac> maybe we should use: QUILT_PATCHES= quilt --quiltrc /dev/null
<asac> ?
<fta> I should have used QUILT_PATCHES=$(CURDIR)/patches quilt --quiltrc /dev/null instead
<asac> or even set QUILT_PATCHES to /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/...
<fta> yep
<fta> the builders should never have that issue anyway
<asac> i think we should just spit out warnings if either QUILT_PATCHES is set or we cannot create the patches/ link (because a patches/ link exists)
<fta> it's inside a temp dir, so it should never happen
<asac> indeed
<asac> fta: ok the problem was custom QUILT_PATCHES
<fta> cool. i'll patch m-d next time i touch it
<armin76> asac: looks like you aren't applying the hppa patch
<asac> armin76: where?
<asac> and from where ;)
<asac> ?
<armin76> on hardy, it seems
<armin76> because it fails on the same spot it did
<asac> armin76: i have no idea which patch you are referring to
<asac> give it to me and i can at least push it to intrepid branch ;)
<armin76> lies
<armin76> asac: on intrepid it builds
<asac> ok. so included it already?
<armin76> on intrepid its included, on hardy you forgot to add it
<armin76> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.dev/annotate/131?file_id=bz436133_att322801.p-20080531110143-dm5wjig31mwa9n0n-1
<asac> armin76: ok. what about sparc?
<asac> you ahve a fix for that two?
<asac> if so i would do a SRU i guess to fix all builds ;)
<armin76> nope i don't
<armin76> thing is that it sigbuses on 1.9.0.1 but not on 1.9
<armin76> so they've changed something
<armin76> affects me as well, but during runtime instead of compiling
 * armin76 blames [reed] 
<armin76> asac: but thats rather weird, because hardy built but intrepid didn't
<armin76> sorry, the other way
<armin76> hardy failed and intrepid built, on sparc
<armin76> so...that could mean that something in hardy/gentoo stable doesn't like it, or you added a patch that fixes it on intrepid
<armin76> need to check gentoo unstable
<armin76> its been a lot of time since i don't check alpha...
<asac> darn. now that i want something from cwong he just quit
<gnomefre1k> thats why
<gnomefre1k> anyway asac no tbird update here
<armin76> !info thunderbird intrepid
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 10792 kB, installed size 32376 kB
<gnomefre1k> asac: thunderbird isnt fixed not sure wher eyour update is but not here yet. 2.0.0.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 is the latest.
<armin76> bumb
<gnomefre1k> no need to check that as its the same but it looks like i was offline during last check but as you see same version
<gnomefre1k> hmmmm thats odd
<asac> gnomefre1k: apt-get update
<asac> upgrade
<gnomefre1k> i have tbird update
<gnomefre1k> asac: its because i was offline
<asac> ;)
<asac> ok
<gnomefre1k> for some damn reason
<gnomefre1k> shouldnt they be different versions?
<asac> yes
<asac> 2.0.0.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<asac> thats the latest
<gnomefre1k> bot and i have same version ;) but 2 seems to be downloading
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/2.0.0.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu2
<asac> yeah
<asac> that will cure you
<gnomefre1k> good :) hope i can check tomorrow :(
<gnomefre1k> asac: fta btw im assuming you didnt get my post before but tb3a1 didnt install extensions at all. fta had said it was the difference between shared and static builds but i havent tested my latest yet maybe this weekend
<asac> hmm
<asac> not sure
<gnomefre1k> i will test this weekend and see if it works if not ill try to get atlesat cli output
<gnomefre1k> atkeast
<gnomefre1k> damnit
<jselui> hello, i have a problem with java and firefox, in the moment that i load a applet this not is loaded , i dont know what make, thanks,
<asac> jselui: which java package do you have installed? are you running amd64?
<jselui> i have installed  the java packages: sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin, i hava ubuntu 7.1  running in a intel p4 32 bits
<asac> 7.10?
<asac> better upgrade to hardy ;)
<asac> jselui: if java plugin is visible in about:plugins all should be fine
<jselui> you understand better with a image,
<jselui> this have the following plugins  installed
<jselui> GCJ Web Browser Plugin 0.92   File name: libgcjwebplugin.so   The GCJ Web Browser Plugin executes Java applets
<jselui> Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_03-b05   File name: libjavaplugin_oji.so    Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_03
<jselui> ?
<saivann> asac : Where should I post a bug for network-manager-applet 0.7.0 in current network-manager team PPA?
<asac> saivann: tell me ;)
<asac> jselui: you then have two plugins installed
<asac> remove the gcj thing
<saivann> asac : It's impossible to save manual IPV4 settings of a wireless WPA2 connexion. When all values are correctly set, the "OK" button stays grey so you can't save the settings you've just configured.
<asac> saivann: most likely you are missing some flag ;)
<saivann> asac : I'll show you a screenshot, I doubt that some parts are missing since all boxes contains data
<asac> saivann: for me it works ;)
<asac> just tested
<asac> the button gets enabled as soon as psk secret is long enough
<saivann> asac : Well.. All boxes contains correct data, in all tabs..
<saivann> asac : No boxes are empty
<saivann> asac : I can configure a new wireless network with static IP settings without problems, it works flawlessly, but I can't configure a existing network that already uses DHCP
<asac> ok
<asac> saivann: is that true only for those "auto" created?
<saivann> asac : Let me look..
<asac> so if you create a dhcp connnection manually ... can you then change it properly?
<saivann> asac : No, If I set a WPA2 DHCP wireless network manually and then close the configuration utility, the networks connect successfully, but I can't edit the network anymore. When I click on the "edit" button, the "OK" stays grey, whatever I do
<asac> saivann: ok, but yu need a connect in between?
<saivann> asac : Forget what I've just said, I can edit a manually created wireless network
<asac> k
<asac> saivann: i can do that for auto connections as well
<saivann> asac : Weird, A few minutes ago, I was not able and the wireless key was correctly entered, all IPs settings too but the OK button didn't want to turn green. Actually, I try to remove the manually configured network but it always come back..
<asac> :_P
<asac> :-P
<saivann> asac : I will try to reproduce the problem again, but I need first to reboot because I can't kill nm-applet :)
<saivann> asac : Even after a reboot, I have "nm-applet <defunct>" in ps aux, does that means that nm-applet is not working properly?
<asac> saivann: strange
<asac> saivann: that means it has crashed
<asac> the apple is running though?
<saivann> asac : Yes, and still not able to remove the wireless network from the list when I start it manually..
<saivann> asac : Mmh, I'll try to give you more comprehensible informations about these problems later, because I finally seem to hit more than one bug :P
 * saivann away for the next hour
<saivann> asac : I'm not able to reproduce the first bug. However, I had to remove my current ~/.gconf folder in order to get nm-applet to work again. Now nm-applet manages the wireless networks correctly, but it does not manage my wired network at all
<saivann> asac : My wired network appears in the list of the wired networks of nm-applet and all values are correct, including the MAC address. My ethernet card works correctly with netbase if I configure /etc/network/interfaces, but I can't connect to wired network through nm-applet. Wired network does not even appears in the list of networks I can connect to
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-26
<saivann> asac : (The problem with wired network happens since I've installed 0.7.0, not just since I removed the existing network parameters)
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> Hi asac :)
<Yannig> asac: I would like to thank you a lot: we've finished Firefox translation into Occitan thanks to Launchpad and your script.
<Yannig> We would never have done it without...
<Yannig> (now, I'm strongly waiting for Thunderbird and if you need a beta-tester, I'm here) :-)
<gnomefreak> :( firefox is crashing on nvidia.com
<gnomefreak> Yannig: latest thunderbird 3 is on my ppa
<Yannig> po format?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> Yannig: what version of ff do you have (i need the ubuntu version)
<Yannig> 3.0.1
<gnomefreak> Yannig: can you go to nvidia.com and let me know if it loads fully?
<Yannig> In fact, I was talking to asac about his script to make it possible Firefox translation via Launchpad
<Yannig> Yep, it works
<gnomefreak> flash 9?
<Yannig> Yes
<gnomefreak> thought so
<Yannig> Hum, I see you know how to package :)
<gnomefreak> Yannig: yes
<Yannig> Would you know how to make available for Ubuntu a hunspell Occitan dictionary?
<Yannig> http://ftp.services.openoffice.org/pub/OpenOffice.org/contrib/dictionaries/oc_FR.zip
<gnomefreak> Yannig: openoffice.org guys would be the ones to ask since oo.o is a script
<Yannig> Well, the dictionary is released under .aff and .dic files
<gnomefreak> open the zip get the source that you want it part of and add it to where the rest of the .xpi are
<gnomefreak> not xpi?
<Yannig> No
<gnomefreak> Yannig: grabbing it now
<gnomefreak> well atleast trying to
<Yannig> I know how to use it for OpenOffice but I thought we could use these files to have the dictionary available for the rest of Ubuntu
<Yannig> (as any hunspell dictionary in fac)
<Yannig> t
<gnomefreak> Yannig: should beable to but that depends on how skilled you are
<Yannig> Well :P
<Yannig> As a user, rather well
<Yannig> As a developer, rather zero :p
<gnomefreak> damn im lagging bad
<Yannig> If there are just instructions to follow, that's nice
<Yannig> (otherwise...)
<gnomefreak> Yannig: remind me monday and ill see what i can do
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<gnomefreak> Yannig: np
<gnomefreak> beb restart _dreams_ that they fixed logout
<gnomefreak> ill be back
<asac> Yannig: cool
<asac> Yannig: so did you test firefox and all?
<Yannig> asac: Yep, it's tested and released
<asac> Yannig: released?
<asac> where?
<asac> ;)
<Yannig> ("released" = I explained on a web page how to install the 2 xpi)
<Yannig> http://www.totenoc.org/wiki/Mozilla_Firefox
<asac> Yannig: err. i get to a "anti leech page"
<Yannig> What's that? :p
<asac> Yannig: i dont know
<Yannig> www.totenoc.org
<asac> i click on your .xpi links and get no .xpi
<asac> but a page that reads:
<asac> This PHP Script has an Anti-Leech feature turned on.
<asac> Make sure you are accessing this file directly from fichiers.totenoc.org
<asac> It seems you are trying to get it from http://www.totenoc.org/wiki/Mozilla_Firefox
<asac> Your IP address has been logged.
<asac> 85.177.164.132
<Yannig> Yep, the files are at http://fichiers.totenoc.org/
<Yannig> The same for me :(
<Yannig> I'll have a look :p
<asac> doesnt work either :()
<Yannig> It should be better now
<Yannig> asac: I didn't know how that setting :p
<asac> Yannig: looks good
<asac> Yannig: not bad ;)
<asac> Yannig: so next step would be to become an official upstream translation  team ;)
<Yannig> Yep...
<asac> already looked into that?
<Yannig> I send the CVS account request but they changed it meanwhile :p
<Yannig> I'll have to do it again :
<Yannig> :p
<asac> changed what
<Yannig> So, when are you going to release Thunderbird now? :D
<asac> ?
<Yannig> The CVS account form
<asac> Yannig: they changed it in which way?
<Yannig> They have another one
<asac> Yannig: which one is it?
<Yannig> Let me search :)
<asac> indeed
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/hacking/committer/
<asac> its new
<gnomefre1k> asac: gnash: when going to a site with "flash" the menus open under the flash picture
<gnomefre1k> on 386
<gnomefre1k> or whatever it is now
<Yannig> I'll do that this afternoon
<Yannig> Many users are really happy about that :)
<asac> gnomefre1k: you use flashblock extension?
<gnomefre1k> asac: no
<gnomefre1k> shit my nick :(
<asac> Yannig: you probably could also do a combined firefox-oc.xpi
<asac> for those that dont have the xulrunner split
<Yannig> asac: How could I do that?
<asac> put both .jar files in the .xpi and concat the chrome.manifest
<asac> then use the firefox install.rdf
<asac> that should be enough i hope
<Yannig> Any command to concat the chrome.manifest or should I do a copy-paste?
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/firefox-oc.xpi
<asac> Yannig: ^^
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<gnomefreak> asac: you did it that fast?
<asac> Yannig: you can use cat /path/to/file1 /path/to/file2 > /tmp/chrome.manifest
<asac> gnomefreak: sure. its just 4 commands or so ;)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> i downloaded it unpacked it and didnt see any .jars
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30520/
<asac> ;)
<Yannig> asac: By the way, you may have to update the script so that it makes the xpi compatible with Firefox > 3.0
<asac> Yannig: you have to get a new en-US.xpi from the translation export
<Yannig> Fair enough
<asac> the maxVersion comes from the en-US.xpi exported from launchpad
<asac> itst updated there to be 3.0.*
<Yannig> (from language packs for ex ?)
<asac> Yannig: where did you get your current en-US.xpi from?
<Yannig> From languages packs :)
<asac> yeah right
<Yannig> (not more than one week ago)
<asac> from launchpad though?
<Yannig> Yep
<gnomefreak> that looks easy only it looks repetitive
<asac> yes get a new one then
<asac> i am sure its been there for 2 weeks now
<asac> but well
<asac> ;)
<asac> Yannig: you wont need a new one afterwards anymore
<asac> we opened up maxVersion now
<asac> Yannig: ad tbird. i dont think we will do tbird 2 in launchpad. we probably want tbird 3 there. but i have to think about it
<Yannig> Fair enough :)
<asac> Yannig: ok. let me unblacklist your locale then
<asac> whats your language code?
<Yannig> oc
<asac> Yannig: ok whitelisted and unblacklisted ;)
<asac> double == safe ;)=
<Yannig> Great :)
<asac> Yannig: i think every two weeks there are new language packs in the language-pack ppa
<asac> your translatinos should appear there for firefox
<Yannig> Great
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive
<Yannig> I'm going to proofread everything, do a single xpi and submit it to https://addons.mozilla.org now :)
<asac> Yannig: does it work that way?
<asac> i mean: submit the .xpi?
<asac> sorry, i have no clue how the langpack translation contribution process works
<asac> any help on that appreciated
<Yannig> It would give the opportunity to have a langpack for those under Win and Mac
<asac> Yannig: can you find out how the procedure for becoming a "official" translation team is?
<asac> and tell me?
<asac> maybe even document it
<asac> especially how the review is done. how to submit the results.
<Yannig> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/l10n/mlp_howto.html
<Yannig> (but it's a very very very heavy procedure)
<armin76> asac: bumb!
<asac> Yannig: so could you tell me what the next steps for you would be?
<asac> what is missing?
<Yannig> CVS request
<Yannig> (another one :p)
<asac> armin76: what piece of software needs a bumb now?
<Yannig> Showing the translation is done
<asac> Yannig: i dont see CVS request listed on that page ;)
<gnomefreak> that doesnt sem too bad
<asac> it ends with "submitting"
<gnomefreak> s/sem/seem
<gnomefreak> yeah
<Yannig> (I'll go and eat, see you)
<Yannig> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=367341
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 367341 in Account Request: CVS "CVS account for Mozilla Occitan translations" [Normal,Assigned]
<gnomefreak> how hard can it be to submit it once you have 2 acks
<gnomefreak> plus the 2 people you ask to comment
<gnomefreak> patches are easier
<asac> too bad that reed isnt here now
<gnomefreak> it would be
<asac> gnomefreak: what do you mean. you say getting CVS account is too easy?
<gnomefreak> i guess i can use weekend to clean up bookmarks and do all the other little crap
<gnomefreak> asac: why would you need one?
<gnomefreak> if you contact MPL staff they host it
<asac> gnomefreak: i need one ;)
<gnomefreak> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/l10n/mlp_howto.html
<gnomefreak> asac: ah
<asac> for landing security patches
<asac> but i was too lazy for about a year now to send my contributors agreement ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: cant you set one up on your domain? or do you need to get a cvs account?
<asac> but i will be at firefox summit next week, so hopefully i can push that through there
<asac> gnomefreak: setup what? cvs?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> no the idea is to get our patches into their cvs for the EOL 1.8.0 branch
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> e.g. what we have in dapper
<gnomefreak> asac: wont 1.8 be stopped pretty much next release of most apps
<asac> yeah. then even 1.8 needs to be maintained
<asac> i am currently into 1.8.0
<gnomefreak> i thought all were trying to et on the xulrunner1-1.9 train
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> right. but not distros that released the old versions
<gnomefreak> s/et/get
<asac> I'll try to get more people on board for that during summit next week
<gnomefreak> good point
<gnomefreak> asac: how many days?
<gnomefreak> for summit
<asac> starts on Tue (with monday evening a first event) and ends on Thu
<gnomefreak> fun ;)
<asac> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Summit2008
<gnomefreak> you leaving today?
<gnomefreak> im sure flight is like 10+ hours
<gnomefreak> from you
<gnomefreak> its close to 14 hours for me to fly to venice
<asac> yeah
<asac> 1.5 hours to london ... and then 11 hours
<asac> connection time in london only 1 hour ... so most likely i will  miss the vancouver flight
<asac> gnomefreak: i am leaving tomorrow
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> thats gonna be a long day
<asac> yeah. especially since i will miss my connection flight in london i am sure
<asac> or at least my luggage will get lost :/
<asac> i hate 11 hour flights for sure ;)
<asac> completely painful
<gnomefreak> yeah i knwo that feeling all too well but i stopped travelingabout 8 years ago
<asac> why?
<gnomefreak> asac: i went from sick to really sick
<asac> so you cant fly anymore?
<gnomefreak> and now im dealing with the side affects from diabetes but sugar is under control
<gnomefreak> asac: i can but not that long
<asac> because of diabetes?
<asac> gnomefreak: so do we have a bad bug flood?
<asac> after the release of 3.0.1?
<asac> gnomefreak: did you try to use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/TriagersHandbook for state NEW and Incomplete?
<gnomefre1k> these frigging things suck
 * gnomefreak needs to set up alias' for connection control
<gnomefreak> 06:27 <      gnomefreak > and now im dealing with the side affects from  diabetes but sugar is under control
<gnomefreak> 06:27 <      gnomefreak > asac: i can but not that long
<gnomefreak> 06:28 <      gnomefreak > curculation in legs i have to worry about
<gnomefreak> 06:28 <      gnomefreak > ohnly spelled right
<gnomefreak> 06:28 <      gnomefreak > only
<gnomefreak> 06:29 <      gnomefreak > wtf
<gnomefreak> incase you missed it
<asac> yeah i mssed it
<asac> gnomefreak: too late to start doing sports?
<gnomefreak> yeah too old but i do still work out
<asac> hope so
<gnomefreak> yep i have to to keep sugar under control meds are not enough
<asac> i have this letter i am supposed to print to show to immigration officers in case they ask
 * asac wonders if i can just show it on laptop to them ;)
<asac> or if i really need to print it
<Yannig> I'm back :-)
<gnomefreak> asac: print it
<gnomefreak> its faster
<gnomefreak> wasier
<gnomefreak> easier even
<fta> hi
<fta> it's never too late to do some sport
<armin76> bumbing!
<fta> lol
<asac> its not easier to print for me ... have to go to copy shop which will honourably print my things for 1 EUR per page ;)
<asac> but ill do it anyway i guess
<gnomefreak> no printer?
<asac> yeah
<asac> dumped it into the river
<gnomefreak> ah that would make printing harder
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: so i guess you continued to do bike-sports ;)
<fta> yep
<asac> if you'd stay away one week longer i would said that you are participating in the tour-de-france ;)
<fta> hehe
<fta> i'd like to do it one day, for fun
<fta> but not in 3 weeks ;)
<asac> yeah ;)
<fta> 3500km
<asac> i think its obvious why everyone goes for doping
<asac> i mean i couldnt do any single of the hill-days for sure
<fta> you probably could, taking your time
<asac> hmm. i really doubt it. i think some of the hills are just too much to go by bike. if i go by food then yes.
<fta> with my 40km/d, i do 3500 in 3 months.. hmm
<asac> hehe
<asac> i was in the alps once with a racing bike and tried to climbed one hill.... i didnt succeed and had to step down at some point
<asac> the roman legions marched 40km a day when they went by "maxime intinere"
<asac> fully packed of course
<fta> my 40km are 2*20 in 2*40 min, with traffic, 2*75 red-lights and tons of stop/priorities/...
<gnomefre1k> asac: do you have master bug for the flash picture/movie being over the menu submenus of a site? gnash does this as well
<fta> “By the year 2010... bandwidth for 20 homes will generate more traffic than entire Internet in 1995”
<asac> yeah most likely
<fta> "Global IP traffic to be 26 Exabytes per month in 2011"
<asac> i think i already consumed more bandwidth then 1995 in my life
<asac> question is will there by IPv6 by then?
<fta> it's already there
<asac> gnomefre1k: we had such a bug for flash
<asac> flash always displayed on top
<fta> vista has it ON by default
<asac> gnomefre1k: ^^
<gnomefre1k> asac: yeah i cant find it
<asac> fta: when will my provider hand out ipv6 address to me?
<gnomefre1k> i have one that needs to be marked as a dupe of the master one but searched all of flash bugs
<asac> fta: i think at that point i'd say its there, but probably not before
<fta> asac, we are getting shorter on addresses, shorter than ever
<fta> getting short
<asac> we have been getting short for 5 years ;)
<asac> like on oil
<asac> gnomefre1k: yeahb its really gone for whatever reason
<fta> with the growth of new services (mostly gaming, tv and 3G mobile), it's closer than ever
<asac> gnomefre1k: maybe it was auto-closed?
<gnomefre1k> i dont know i didnt get email tht it was autoclosed
<gnomefre1k> or closed at all
<asac> i hate launchpad bug searching
<asac> cant be true
<asac> i search for all states with terrm "html top"
<asac> nothing
<asac> even searching for MASTER
<asac> didnt give me the bug
<gnomefre1k> no it didnt have master name
<gnomefre1k> none seem to anymore
<asac> one bug is 49613
<asac> its fix released for flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefre1k> bug 49613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49613 in flashplugin-nonfree "Adobe Flash does not support WMODE (Flash content always rendered on top of web pages)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49613
<asac> that cant be true
<gnomefre1k> its not
<asac> someone closed it everywhere
<asac> tist that bug
<asac> for sure
<gnomefre1k> atleast for us its not fixed
<asac> nspluginwrapper -> not fixed i am sure
<gnomefre1k> and its not the same
<asac> flashplugin-nonfree -> not fixed (not sure if its already in 10 beta)
<gnomefre1k> wmode is crashing bug
<asac> gnomefre1k: nope
<asac> thats really the "Flash content always rendered on top of web pages"
<asac> bug
<gnomefre1k> let me check but i swear it was crashing atleast in 10
<asac> gnomefre1k: even if it crashes, that bug above is the bug you were looking for
<asac> please add gnash there
<gnomefre1k> k
<asac> and figure out if flashplugin-nonfree in intrepid really fixes this
<asac> thanks
<gnomefre1k> the wmode bug has dupes to it
<gnomefre1k> this bug is the one i had as dupe of it
<asac> bug 49613 is clearly the master
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49613 in flashplugin-nonfree "[MASTER] Adobe Flash does not support WMODE (Flash content always rendered on top of web pages)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/49613
<asac> its old and has plenty of dupes
<gnomefre1k> gnash was added earier this morning maybe an hur or so
<gnomefre1k> ok added
<asac> gnomefre1k: bug 249305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249305 in gnash "Menu hidden behind other objects" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249305
<asac> mark it a dupe then
<gnomefre1k> thats mine
<gnomefre1k> the one i was talking about
<asac> yeah dupe it into the grant master above
<gnomefre1k> doing
<gnomefre1k> done
<asac> thx
<gnomefre1k> asac: did you say nspluginwrapper wasnt fixed either?
<asac> yes. its fixed upstrewam, but not in ubuntu
<gnomefre1k> i dont use it so im not sure
<asac> bug status appears to be ok for that
<gnomefre1k> k
<gnomefre1k> how its ubuntu task
<asac> gnomefre1k: we have 301 incomplete bugs against firefox-3.0 package
<gnomefre1k> not upstream task
<gnomefre1k> hmmmmm there are 2 nspluginwrapper tasks
<asac> and 512 NEW bugs ...... OUCH!!!!!
<asac> now i see why we have 900+ bugs open
<asac> can we close 240 next week? ;)
<asac> that would bring us down to 700
<Nafallo> asac: nice number! makes me thinks of memory sticks :-)
<asac> yeah
 * Nafallo likes his memory ;-)
<asac> Nafallo: wanna close 240 bugs?
<asac> ;)
<asac> i think your bug karma is far too low and could deserve some polish ;)
<Nafallo> asac: I'm sure I can write a script... "Closed by evil troll! 55555" good as comment? ;-)
<asac> why not. as long as its not me
<Nafallo> hehe
<asac> feel free to write a script that closes all bugs saying: "closing bug. if you really care, please reopne": )
<asac> i think we would get rid of 30% of bugs in that way
<Nafallo> "Closing bug. Use apt-get install epiphany-browser kthxbai!!!"
<Nafallo> ;-)
<asac> Nafallo: no please not ;)
<asac> we could reassign epiphany however asking them to verify if it exists there as well :)
<Nafallo> lol
<asac> seb can probably deal better with bugs than me
<Nafallo> I'm still looking for that upgrade...
<Nafallo> seb512 or seb1024 :-)
<asac> that would leave out 256
<Nafallo> exactly
<Nafallo> 2048 should be able to do the whole distributing himself ;-)
<Nafallo> s/ng/on/
<asac> that would be great
 * fta leaving for the w-e.
<fta> cu
<asac> have fun
<gnomefreak> ok now irssi work
<gnomefreak> gnome term really needs to get fixed
<gnomefreak> sorry gedit even
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: terminator ftw :-)
<asac> i am out for lunchtime
<gnomefreak> ok lets see if it works
<gnomefreak> now to figure out how to set a backup nick
<asac> so
<asac> online-checkin committed
<asac> lets hope it works out well
<Britta_> ?question. I wonder if this is a known bug... I use FF3 on both my ubuntu 8.04 pcs. On both of them occasionally the browser screen 'pops out' to fill the entire monitor, covering top and bottom bars, and the top right hand icons for minimize, resize window and close window disappear.
<Britta_> A reboot sometimes helps.
<asac> oh its just 9h 20min from london to vancouver. thats fast
<Britta_> F11 will retoggle the window back to normal size, but won't give me back the icons.
<asac> Britta_: i have heard something similar
<asac> Britta_: using desktop effects?
<Britta_> hmm hang on :)
<Britta_> normal
<asac> disable them and see if it goes away
<Britta_> disable normal?
<asac> disable desktop effects
<asac> e.g. "none"
<Britta_> ok thanks. will try that for a while.
<asac> Britta_: let us know
<asac> there is a bug reported for something similar
<Britta_> I will. thanks. will try it for some days, though.
<asac> let mee search for it
<asac> stay ttuned
<Britta_> yes :)
<thunderstruck> ok good it all works :)
<thunderstruck> damn this is more work than i remember
<asac> Britta_: i think its 235900
<asac> bug 235900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235900 in compiz "firefox 3 displays full screen on start" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235900
<asac> Britta_: there are demonstration videos attached
 * thunderstruck needs to figure out how to filter firefox bugs separately than backport bugs as well as flash ect ..
<Britta_> thanks asac, will check it out.
<Britta_> ah, are they saying it might not happen if I didn't happen to be a chicken running dual boot?
<asac> Britta_: no it doesnt say that
<asac> Britta_: only thing it says is that its easy to reproduce that way
<Britta_> ok. /me does a search for a reading course.
<asac> hehe
<asac> no ... bug text is usually hard to decipher. so dont be bothered
<Britta_> asac :) will get back to this channel when I know if disabling effects works.
<gnomefreak> who am i this time?
<gnomefreak> ah cool
<asac> oh nonono
<asac> on Tue it will be 13 degree C in whisler
<asac> and that during one of the 3 hots week here in hamburg summer
<asac> shame
<gnomefreak> asac: whats up with bug 251743 should this have reset itself to english by default?
<gnomefreak> ubottu: test
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251743 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox not localized after 3.01 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251743
<ubottu> Failed!
<gnomefreak> ah just laggy as shit
<thunderstruck> asac: bug 251743 is english set as default and set to it on purpose?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251743 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox not localized after 3.01 upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251743
<thunderstruck> anyone on a Hardy system that they can check a firefox bug in?
<asac> which one?
<thunderstruck> asac: help > about should show normal someones is showing a pill size window with nothing on it
<thunderstruck> bug 251826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251826 in firefox-3.0 "Help | About doesn't produce a vaild dialog" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251826
<thunderstruck> it works here in Intrepid and Hardy chroot
<Nafallo> thunderstruck: wfm
<thunderstruck> wfm?
<thunderstruck> nm
<thunderstruck> works for me
<thunderstruck> i have people telling bug reporters to remove firefox than reinstall
<asac> thunderstruck: do achieve what?
<asac> to archieve what?
<thunderstruck> asac: fix a problem
<asac> which problem?
<thunderstruck> i told him to use new profile
<thunderstruck> asac: hold on let me see if i can find bug
<thunderstruck> bug 251855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251855 in firefox-3.0 "The address bar will not take me a website i type in or select from the drop down menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251855
<thunderstruck> getting a few assertion bugs as well
<Jazzva> asac, could you take a look at my review and see if it's good :)? bug 247867
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247867 in torbutton "Please merge Torbutton 1.2.0~rc5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247867
<asac> Jazzva: did we say that we want to drop ice* depends?
<Jazzva> Umm.. I think we did
<Jazzva> we're not shipping ice{weasel,dove}
<Jazzva> At least, we said that we're changing Iceweasel/dove -> Firefox/Thunderbird in descriptions
<Jazzva> the depends line is already modified, so I think removing iceweasel won't produce more changes
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> Jazzva: ok. makes sense
<asac> otoh, i dont really  mind for depends as long as ours are added
<Jazzva> asac, that's true. I just wanted to suggest to make clean depends :). Though, both ways will work :)
<Jazzva> asac, and please look at my suggestion to remove iceweasel-torbutton.* files. We don't have that package, so those files are garbage in our case. We add torbutton-extension.* files
<asac> Jazzva: did we use torbutton-extension already?
<asac> why not "just" torbutton?
<Jazzva> hmm noticed few more mistakes... depends should add firefox | firefox-3.0 | firefox-2...
<Jazzva> maxVer is 3.0a1pre, so we should bump it and test if it's usable in 3.0
<asac> Jazzva: i think its ok to also remove the iceweasel* debhelper files. in that way we will see a conflict which needs to be incorporated in our debhelper files
<asac> so your suggestion is right
<Jazzva> asac, torbutton is fine by me... I think the change to torbutton-extension was done in some previous upload
<asac> Jazzva: ok. if we already have that binary package name then we should stick to it
<Jazzva> hmm. this extension says it's compatible with tb up to 1.5... do we still ship that?
<asac> we ship tbird 1.5 in dapper + feisty
<Jazzva> asac, hmm... then this should be blocked in intrepid... maybe to test with bumped maxVer for TB too...
<asac> Jazzva: isnt there a better upstrewam .xpi available?
<asac> in debian there is not tbird 1.5 either
<asac> is it still torbutton?
<Jazzva> debian dropped icedove dep
<Jazzva> this is from debian's entry:     - remove compatibility with icedove, so drop the icedove-torbutton package.
<Jazzva> mislim da onda mozemo i mi.. verovatno su testirali ...
<Jazzva> damn...
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> Jazzva: ok
<Jazzva> I think we can drop tb dep, if they did it in debian. But, maybe it will work with bumped maxVersion.
<asac> yep
<Jazzva> I'll post another comment
<asac> Jazzva: actually i think we shouldnt use "depends" at all ... rather "recommends"
<asac> but lets review that at some later point
<Jazzva> yep
<asac> Jazzva: still on hardy?
<Jazzva> yep :)
<Jazzva> But I regularly use my intrepid chroot :)
<Jazzva> asac, another comment added
<asac> ok, can you please upgrade to latest from network-manager PPA?
<Jazzva> me?
<asac> i think applet is still building, but should be there in a few ;)
<asac> yes
<Jazzva> umm... after 5pm? :)
<asac> what not ;)
<Jazzva> is that ok? :)
<asac> why not ;)
<asac> fine
<Jazzva> cool. will try it then after 5 :). just to finish something else :)
<asac> you have wireless?
<asac> or just wired?
<Jazzva> wired
<asac> k
<asac> still worth a shoot
<asac> still on NM 0.6?
<Jazzva> i think
<asac> Jazzva: ok. maybe do a apt-get install --reinstall libnm-glib0 libnm-util0 network-manager wpasupplicant now :=
<asac> so you have the current packages that will get replaced in apt cache ;)
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> i updated the call for testing http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=676992&page=18
<asac> if you have results please comment there ;)
<asac> saivann: please test latest NM from PPA
<asac> i upgraded it today
<asac> maybe your issues have improved
<asac> saivann: https://edge.launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive
<armin76> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux alpha; en-US; rv:1.9.0.1) Gecko/2008072613 (Gentoo) Firefox/3.0.1
<armin76> asac: ^bumb!
<asac> i dont have alpha ;)
<armin76> you don't have anything :P
<asac> exactly ;)
<Nafallo> asac: you have Gentoo? :-)
<asac> nope
 * armin76 checks if ppc still segfaults
<asac> alpha must be quite noisy i guess ;)
<asac> armin76: what kind of branding is gentoo using? do you sneak in the official branding?
<armin76> asac: the user can select it
<asac> will that download the bits from net or are you shipping the non-free icons and marks in sources?
<armin76> user can select: minefield, iceweasel, or firefox
<armin76> hrm? we use mozilla's tarball
<asac> which is nonfree ;)
<asac> lets see if vbox works again :/
<armin76> well, i don't care :P
<asac> yay! virtualbox works again
<asac> i can finally boot debian :-D
<armin76> omg debian :P
<asac> me boots fedora 9 at the same time ;)
<asac> the debian login screen is nice ;) ... light blue
<armin76> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux ppc; en-US; rv:1.9.0.1) Gecko/2008071816 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.1
<armin76> omg bumb!
<armin76> doesn't segfault :D
<asac> armin76: you can use it?
<armin76> yep
<armin76> i guess hardy segfaults as well :P
<asac> the fedora login screen sucks ;)
<asac> it shakes while selecting users
<asac> not sure if that is ment to be a desktop effect ,)
<asac> hmm ... so how can i upgrade fedora?
<armin76> bumb fedora
<asac> oh pkgkit is going
<asac> currently does its job
<asac> lets wait
<asac> ;)
<armin76> so whats your bet, will it segfault on hardy?
<asac_on_fed> he
<asac_on_fed> http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotdesktopqf9.png
<asac_on_fed> thats fedora
 * asac_on_fed bumbs 229 packages available for update ;)
<asac> debian looses. they dont even show a indication that there are updates available
<asac> armin76: 3.0.1? not sure. i think so
<armin76> okay, sparc+glibc-2.8 still sigbus
<asac> so its libc?
<armin76> uh, no
<asac> no?
<armin76> 3.0.1 sigbuses, 3.0 doesn't
<asac> he
<armin76> with glibc-2.6 or 2.8, it doesn't matter
<asac> sounds random
<asac> ah ok we are on sparc
<asac> didnt see that
<armin76> oh damn, i can't test
<asac> too hot or what?
<armin76> ports.ubuntu.com doesn't have hardy-updates in the Release file
<armin76> so it doesn't let me add it to sources.list
<asac> sounds like non-sense ;)
<asac> lpia at least has -updates
<armin76> yeah, the dirs exist, but they aren't on the Release  file
<armin76> sec
<asac> armin76: how about http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/hardy-updates/
<asac> ?
<asac> http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/hardy-updates/Release
<asac> which arch is missing?
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/ZVy55G96.html
<asac> armin76: what do you have in your sources.list?
<armin76> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com hardy main universe hardy-updates
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> bumb!
<asac> duplicate the original line and simply do s/hardy/hardy-updates/ on the new line
<asac> same for security
<asac> armin76: ^
<armin76> lol
<armin76> yay
<asac> also repeat and do
<asac> s/hardy/hardy-proposed/
<asac> to get the latest crack
<armin76> k, thanks
<armin76> i'm not used to debian :P
<armin76> seems to work fine as well :)
<asac> good crack then
<asac> no more bustage
<asac> yay
<asac> armin76: bumb network-manager ;)
<asac> does gentoo have NM at all?
<armin76> yeah
<asac> good shape?
<armin76> no idea, i don't use it
<armin76>  networkmanager-0.6.5_p20070823[0]: amd64 ppc x86 networkmanager-0.6.6[0]: ~amd64 ~ppc ~x86
<asac> what does that mean?
<armin76> still, there's some bustage, sparc sigbused on hardy before 1.9.0.1
<armin76> that means the latest version is 0.6.6
<asac> armin76: but its gone now ... so who cares?
<asac> ah ok
<asac> get the maintainer in here. otherwise you will be late on 0.7 ;)
<asac> armin76: how does gentoo change the resolv.conf when roaming? do you have some specific mechanism for it?
<armin76> roaming?
<asac> yeah moving with your laptop from network to other networks
<armin76> hrm...i think thats done with openresolv
<asac> what does that do?
<armin76> http://roy.marples.name/node/343
<armin76> not sure if thats what you mean
<armin76> if it isn't, better ask in #gentoo, i have no clue :)
<asac> ah its resolvconf
<asac> we have that too
<asac> armin76: does it replace /etc/resolv.conf with a link?
<asac> armin76: can you please post resolvconf --help
<asac> ?
<armin76> yeah, its another implementation of resolvconf :P
<asac> i wonder if its the same interface as in debian
<armin76> http://rafb.net/p/uQ4nTa70.html
<asac> hmm
<asac> wonder if my nm resolvconf patch works on gentoo as well
<asac> first i have to find that patch again ;)
<Jazzva> asac, sorry... I'm gonna test NM now :)
<asac> Jazzva: thats ok ;)
<asac> Jazzva: you are still online ... is that good news?
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> asac, I don't get it? :)
<Jazzva> aaah
<Jazzva> I get it
<Jazzva> no... I'm unable to install from ppa in hardy ...
<Jazzva> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/30615/
<asac> Jazzva: universe
<asac> Jazzva: and you also have to upgrade network-manager-gnome
<asac> Jazzva: just run apt-get upgrade
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> now let's wait a bit :)
<Jazzva> woah
<Jazzva> 480MB... for only 120 packages?
<Jazzva> *sniff*
<asac> Jazzva: you added -proposed?
<asac> Jazzva: just type sudo apt-get install network-manager
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> yeees... :)
<asac> that should pull in all that is required for this upgrade
<asac> Jazzva: remove -proposed ;)
 * Jazzva needs to remove KDE.
<Jazzva> I never use it, and I still keep it... hmph
<asac> thats certainly a wise decision
<asac> to increase flexibility in terms of instant upgrades
<Jazzva> to remove hardy-proposed?
<asac> no ... i think removing kde should be enough
<Jazzva> hehe :)
<asac> ok i am moving to dinner ;)
<Jazzva> have fun :)
<Jazzva> i'm removing KDE. Yay :D
<Jazzva> yay, nm installs :)
<Jazzva> am I online?
<Jazzva> yay, I'm online :)
<Jazzva> asac, it works... I'll see if I have something to test :)
<asac> Jazzva: good
<asac> thanks
<Jazzva> asac, seems to be working ok. I can't turn it off by unchecking "Enable networking" in right-click menu. Probably because it switched my network to roaming mode.
<asac> Jazzva: do you have something in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Jazzva> auto lo
<Jazzva> iface lo inet loopback
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> and you cant disable networking?
<asac> what happens if you try to do that?
<Jazzva> lemme test once more
<Jazzva> disabled... do you read me?
<asac> yeah
<asac> strange
<Jazzva> and now I enabled it back
<asac> does the NM icon pretend its disconnected?
<Jazzva> no
<Jazzva> I'm switching to DHCP
<asac> and when right clicking networking is still checked?
<Jazzva> nope, it's unchecke
<Jazzva> d
<asac> did you upgrade the -gnome applet?
<asac> and restart it ;)
<Jazzva> yes
<Jazzva> restart? I think it auto-restarted it
<asac> no
<asac> the applet is still the same
<asac> ;)
<asac> see right click -> about for version
<asac> should be 0.7.0
<Jazzva> aaah
<Jazzva> :)
<Jazzva> easy way to restart an applet?
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> killall nm-applet
<asac> then start nm-applet ;)
<asac> i see that thats a problem though
<asac> not sure how to best do it :/
<Jazzva> ok, i'll try now
<Jazzva> maybe to put in postinst script?
<asac> and then?
<Jazzva> killall nm-applet ; nm-applet :)?
<asac> the applet is started by the user
<asac> ;)
<asac> not by root
<Jazzva> hmm..
<asac> so if you have multiple people logged in, all need to be restarted
<Jazzva> ok, i'll try to disconnect now
<asac> i think the best way is to implement a sigstop handler or something that restarts it
<asac> but well ;)
<Jazzva> disconnected
<asac> its too late for hardy users for that
<Jazzva> ok... I think I was disconnected... couldn't ping google
<asac> so most likely we need to display: "restart required" notification
<Jazzva> mhm
<Jazzva> like for firefox...
<asac> Jazzva: good
<asac> Jazzva: have you seen the latest and greates from xionox?
<Jazzva> wow... it looks different :)
<Jazzva> cool :)
<Jazzva> plugin finder?
<asac> no restart notifier ;)
<Jazzva> or in NM?
<asac> he has two branches: pluginf finder and restart notification
<Jazzva> I don't think so... It looked the same as before...
<asac> Jazzva: get it ;) ... bzr branch lp:~xionox/ubufox/restart.notifier
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> then you can  sudo touch /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/firefox-3.0-restart-required
<asac> and see a restart notification in firefox ;)
<asac> with a restart button :-D
<Jazzva> ok, branching :)
<Jazzva> oooh... pretty :)
<Jazzva> just a little correction "has been"
<Jazzva> yeah, it's much better than pop-up baloon in gnome-panel :)
<asac> right. english is bogus ,)
<asac> this still has glitches imo. for instance it doesnt show up in multiple windows properly
<asac> further it misbehaves if you do two updates in a row.
<Jazzva> two updates in a row? why would it misbehave?
<asac> e.g. when you ignore the notification (close it) and you apt-get install --reinstall firefox-3.0 it wont pop up
<asac> Jazzva: just try
<Jazzva> ahh...
<asac> 1st. open two or more windows
<asac> then touch the file
<Jazzva> it already checked that the file is present
<asac> its random for me
<asac> sometimes all windows display natification ... but most of the time just one window
<Jazzva> maybe a for loop for all windows :)?
<asac> well.. the java script is run for each window
<Jazzva> (i have no idea if that's possible)
<asac> but apparent gBrowser is the same
<Jazzva> hmm... though it closes all windows
<asac> yes sure
<Jazzva> but, right... it would be better if it was present in both windows
<asac> another bug. we should try to "save session"
<asac> not just restart
<Jazzva> well, there should be a procedure that firefox uses
<asac> sure
<Jazzva> it asks me to save tabs, or to just quit when I have multiple tabs open
<asac> right ;)
<Jazzva> hmm...
<asac> so how to call it ;)
<asac> i thihnk addons dialog does it wrong too
<Jazzva> replace Restart button
<asac> iirc we have bugs that complain about restart after extension install doesnt save tabs
<Jazzva> and offer "Restart and save session", "Just restart"... something like that
<Jazzva> like they did with "save password" dialof in fx2 -> fx3 :)
<Jazzva> *dialog
<Jazzva> you know fx code :). I suppose you know where to look for piece of code that offers the restart and save/don't save, so we can reuse it :)
<Jazzva> and adapt it to show it in the yellow bar :)
<asac> ok i think we have to emit a signal: quit-application-requested
<asac> then browser will pop up the dialog and do the rest
<Jazzva> it's easier than I thought :)
<asac> Jazzva: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30647/
<asac> i think that code should do it
<Jazzva> we can try it
<asac> hmm
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30649/
<asac> maybe that?
<Jazzva> anyway, I'll be off in few minutes to dinner :)
<Jazzva> (though, not right now)
<Jazzva> i'm looking at mdc
<Jazzva> hmm... yes, with eAttemptQuit should be good
<Jazzva> maybe "eAttempQuit | eRestart" to make sure it will restart
<Jazzva> asac, as mentioned here http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/nsIAppStartup#Constants
<Jazzva> off to dinner. bbl
<asac> yeah well. i think there are bugs in it ;)
<asac> i hope its not ubuntu specific
<Jazzva> back... Hmm, I can try it now...
<asac> two bad firefox from upstreawm doesnt start here at all
<asac> wierd
<asac> urgh
<asac> Jazzva: can you start upstream build in intrepid in a reasonable way
<asac> for me it has no theme and doesnt go online :/
<Jazzva> upstream build? oh, downloaded directly from mozilla?
<Jazzva> dunno... i can try
<asac> yeah
<asac> it doesnt work here :/
<asac> i think because of amd64
<Jazzva> asac, works for me in (non-updated) intrepid chroot
<Jazzva> let me update it
<asac> Jazzva: so if you disable/enable an extensions in addons there is the restart button
<asac> if you hit that will your session be restored?
<asac> e.g. tabs, windows
<Jazzva> let me check
<Jazzva> in upstream or our version?
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> in upstream
<asac> in our version it doesnt work for me
<asac> maybe try that too ;)
<Jazzva> works for me :P
<Jazzva> asac, your computer is bad. that's the problem :P
<Jazzva> in our version
<asac> Jazzva: hmm
<asac> hmm
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> :P
<asac> Jazzva: good stuff
<asac> now it works fine here ;)
<asac> with a fresh profile
<asac> hell whats going on
<Jazzva> heh..
<asac> ha
<asac> prefs.js is own by root :(
<asac> cool that was it
<Jazzva> yay :)
<asac> firefox should really really warn users in case it cannot write prefs.js
<asac> or any other profile file
<asac> i think it shouldnt start with the Profile parent folder not being owned by itself
<asac> so root would just refuse to start with $HOME=/home/asac/
<Jazzva> right
<Jazzva> asac, we don't need to change restart function :). It was caused by your prefs.js, I think ;)
<asac> Jazzva: really?
<Jazzva> I just restarted and it resumed my session
<asac> hmm
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30691/
<asac> try that please
<asac> tell me if you think its better to get that dialog before
<asac> ok i think i have to pack my bag :(
<Jazzva> asac, ok, I'll try it now
<Jazzva> asac, I'm not getting any dialog
<jdhore> I get an error whenever i try to build firefox 3.0.1-ubuntu2:
<Jazzva> asac, but I think restarting without a dialog is ok. User is expecting to get back his session on restart.
<jdhore> cat debian/ubuntu-useragent.js.tmpl | sed \
<jdhore> 		-e 's/@VENDOR@/'`lsb_release -i -s`'/g' \
<jdhore> 		-e 's/@VENDOR_SUB@/'`lsb_release -r -s`'/g' \
<jdhore> 		-e 's/@VENDOR_COMMENT@/'`lsb_release -c -s`'/g' \
<jdhore> 	> debian/firefox-3.0/usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/defaults/preferences/ubuntu-useragent.js
<jdhore> sed: -e expression #2, char 24: unknown option to `s'
<Jazzva> At least that seems logical to me
<asac> jdhore: all build-depends installed?
<jdhore> asac, yes
<asac> but it worked in ppa
<asac> or didnt it?
<jdhore> i use cowbuilder which satisfies deps or the build doesn't start
<asac> is that hardy?
<jdhore> no, Debian
<jdhore> that's why...you all borked the build-depends
<jdhore> It seems that any Ubuntu dev can't do anything correctly.....
<asac> jdhore: what is correctly here?
<asac> doesnt lsb_release -c -s work for you?
<asac> jdhore: try to use lsb as build-depends and not lsb-release
<jdhore> meh
<jdhore> I removed it
<asac> ok
<asac> use lsb-release, lsb-base
<asac> jdhore: if that helps you i can probably add it
<asac> Jazzva: right. but we should tell user that there is the risk of loosing session
<asac> its about "really? cancel or restart"
<asac> not save/not-save
<Jazzva> Firefox has upgraded. Do you want to restart? There is a possibility of losing your data... --- Restart ... X
<Jazzva> yellow bar :)
<Jazzva> asac ^
<asac> maybe, but still i think the behaviour should match the behaviour we get in addons "restart" notification
<asac> imo
<Jazzva> What do we get there?
<Jazzva> IIRC, it just restarted for me... presented a yellow bar. that's it
<asac> the dialog that is supposed to pop up with my patch ;)
<asac> you get a warning dialog whch you can flag as "dont bother again"
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-07-27
<asac> maybe you did that once
<Jazzva> yeaah, sounds possible :)
<asac> that would also explain why you dont see a warning with my patch ;)
<asac> it uses the same pref
<Jazzva> what is the name of the pref?
<Jazzva> kept in about:config?
<asac> Jazzva: not sure
<asac> warnonclose
<asac> or something
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> or *tabs*
<Jazzva> thanks
<Jazzva> browser.warnonrestart. that's the only that is modified
<Jazzva> yep... here's the dialog :)
<asac> ok. i am off. most likely not back for ~26h from now ;)
<saivann> asac : Just a little note : my ethernet card on my laptop now works correctly with latest network-manager update in the PPA. The bug isn't here anymore.
<Jazzva> Volans, you and gnomefreak have prepared meeting schedule for the next six months?
<Jazzva> I'm updating the minutes from the last meeting... I would like to know if I can set it to "Done" :)
<Volans> Hi Jazzva, yes
<Jazzva> Volans, great :)
<Volans> the only thing I don't know is if gnomefreak have reserved the meeting channel for all the dates
<Volans> (if this is possible)
<Volans> or will ask the fridge guys every month or two
<Jazzva> ok, I'll take it as done :)
<Jazzva> reserving shouldn't be a big problem :)
<Volans> ok, also an automatic system of email alert in the mailing list is done
<Jazzva> noticed :)
<Volans> perhaps you have read the email today morning at 9
<Jazzva> yep :)
<Jazzva> If anyone care to review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Team (new page) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging (Update section), I'd be thankful... just to know if it's readable enough :)
<Volans> the first one is clear and shor... +1 :) looks at the second one
<Jazzva> yay :).
<Volans> Jazzva: just a note... in the MozillaTeam page I don't see any reference to the Extensions page... how an interested people can find that page?
<Jazzva> Through MozillaTeam/Extensions/ page, which I'm writing now
<Jazzva> There'll be a pointer on MozillaTeam/ page to that one...
<Volans> ok, perfect
<Volans> a note on the Packaging page, on the requisites, maybe change at the second line: "packages:" -> "Ubuntu installation with those packages installed:" or similar and specify if the latest ubuntu is needed or also a previous version can be enough
<Jazzva> right...
<Jazzva> maybe Ubuntu's is expected if someone's reading that page ;)
<Jazzva> then again, better be safe than sorry :)
<Volans> of course but perhaps I can understand that I can build those extensions also in another distro, debian for example
<Jazzva> right :)
<Volans> the bzr branch of XPI.TEMPLATE is repeated in the prerequisited and in the packaging procedure
<Jazzva> maybe someone skips the prerequisites :). I don't think it's really a problem if it's mentioned twice.
<Volans> maybe can be useful to point in the " create an upstream branch in the firefox-extensions" paragraph to add a LICENSE file in the root dir of the upstream branch
<Jazzva> license file should be there...
<Jazzva> and added by upstream.
<Volans> or just a reminder to check that... I see that is a common "bug" in the packaging process
<Jazzva> in case it's not there, then we contact upstream to provide one, and stop packaging until then. the extension goes to "missing details" table :)
<Jazzva> a reminder is good :)
<Volans> very good page for me! Just to make it even better a note on the update procedure for extension packaged in previous Ubuntu releases (backports) can be added
<Jazzva> hmm... well, to put a link to the usual backports page. I think it should be the same: get into current release, prepare a backport, file a bug :)
<Volans> ok
<Jazzva> Volans, I added your suggestions
<Jazzva> also, this is finished https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions
<Jazzva> and now to add pointer on MozillaTeam
<Volans> Jazzva: the pointer in the table SubPages is automatically added
<Jazzva> huh?
<Jazzva> oh, that one :)
<Volans> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam#head-ed7ac67f971a606328b0ec330cf62c6411913f2d
<Volans> but adding a little paragraph explaining what is it is better
<Jazzva> hmm... it might need some time to appear in SubPages
<Jazzva> oh
<Jazzva> it's there :)
<Jazzva> I was looking for /MozillaTeam/Extensions :)
<Volans> maybe I'm wrong but seems that in the MozillaTeam/Extensions there isn't a link to the MozillaTeam/Extensions/Team  page with title like "how to join us"
<Jazzva> right :)
<Jazzva> missed that one
<Jazzva> done.
<Volans> you can use the [[MailTo(ubuntu-mozillateam AT lists DOT ubuntu DOT com)]] to show the mailto: link to registered users that have made the login ;)
<Jazzva> yeah :)...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-20
<BUGabundo> fta apt url not working on 3.6?
<micahg> apturl works because of ubufox
<micahg> I believe
<BUGabundo> realy?
<micahg> yes
<fta> does it even work in 3.5?
<micahg> in karmic it should now
<micahg> asac: released it
<micahg> I had to roll it back because it screwed up flash foe
<micahg> for me
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> since it prob won't work on 3.6
<BUGabundo> I can't use apturl
<micahg> BUGabundo: you can try to override compatability and try it in 3.6
<fta> $ ls -l /etc/firefox-3.*/pref/apturl.js
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 246 2008-03-28 15:44 /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/apturl.js
<BUGabundo> last time it was a mess
<fta> $ dpkg -S apturl.js
<fta> apturl: /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/apturl.js
<fta> apturl: /usr/share/firefox/defaults/pref/apturl.js
<micahg> but ubufox is what works with apturl
<BUGabundo> some one forgot to commit
<fta> i remember i had to add support for ff3.0 last year
<fta> bug 207281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207281 in xulrunner-1.9 "[hardy beta] firefox3b4 does not recognize apturls (apt://) (dup-of: 203538)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203538 in apturl "Don't work with Firefox3 beta5" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203538
<fta> eh
<micahg> looks like that's another thing we need to abstact out like the search plugins into a generic local
<micahg> *locale
<fta> i won't touch it, i think asac already has something in mind for that
<micahg> right
<micahg> I'll talk to him about it tomorrow
<BUGabundo> one strange think I'm noticing
<BUGabundo> I set my cookies to ASK
<BUGabundo> I only have like 15 cookies on my FF
<BUGabundo> but on deviantart.com/
<BUGabundo> I get asked on every page if I want to save the cookie and in every I say NO
<BUGabundo> why doesn't FF remember it?
<micahg> because each page is a new subdomain
<micahg> cookies can be per  domain or per subdomain
<BUGabundo> :(
<micahg> you can probbaly deny cookies for a certain domain if you want
<BUGabundo> prob
<EruditeHermit> fta: asac hey
<e-jat> !ping fta ..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping fta ..
<asac> hola
 * asac back from the dead
<asac> LLStarks: pong
<asac> LLStarks: i dont know
<LLStarks> you see it though, right?
<asac> which ffox?
<LLStarks> 3.6
<LLStarks> nightly
<LLStarks> from the ppa
<asac> since when ?
<LLStarks> a few days
<LLStarks> 2-3
<asac> havent updated my dailies for a few dys
<asac> will do that now
<micahg> hi asac
<asac> hi micahg
 * asac scrolls back
<micahg> where should we move the user agent discussion if at all?
<asac> micahg: you say folks still complaining about Shiretoko?
<asac> still folks complaining? dont we have a bug where we can point them to?
<asac> LLStarks: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2a1pre) Gecko/20090713 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Minefield/3.6a1pre
<asac> that one is still ok
<asac> now upgrading
<LLStarks> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2a1pre) Gecko/20090719 Ubuntu/9.10 (Karmic Koala) Firefox/3.6a1pre - Build ID: 20090719154019
<LLStarks> yes, i know it's a bit franksteing
<LLStarks> *stein
<asac> now testing
<LLStarks> but i do it for compat sake
<asac> still upgrading ;)
<asac> compat?
<asac> i think this upgrade will take a bit; i get a coffee now
<micahg1> asac: yeah, they;re complaining in the bug
<micahg> asac: I don't know how to make it any clearer
<micahg> should we keep going back and forth in the bug?
<asac> i think its ok
<asac> just dont feed them
<asac> there is not much more we can tell
<asac> we will soon enough make it firefox
<micahg> just let them keep going back and forth them?
<micahg> in Jaunty?
<asac> i will think about it once we have it in karmic
<micahg> :)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so, what about the user agent stuff
<micahg> should I report any more?
<asac> hmm gone ;)
<micahg> oh, also, gnomefreak make the debdiff for the ubufox is recommended problem
<micahg> *made
<e-jat> asac: would u mind to check this bug 401207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401207 in firefox-3.5 "shiretoko crash when closing page pdf viewed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401207
<e-jat> it occurs for shiretoko n minefield
<asac> asac: adobe reader?
<micahg> we have the plugin in the partner repo
<micahg> BTW, asac, just triaged a bug where FF3.5 won't quit on ext4
<micahg> bug 400088
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400088 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 doesn't terminate with home dir on ext4" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400088
 * micahg is off to bed
<asac> micahg: sleep well
<micahg> thanks :)
<asac> micahg: where did gnomefreak put the debdiff?
<asac> (for ubufox)
<asac> http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/src/courgette/
<asac> e-jat: epends on the the backtrace if its triaged
<asac> let me look
<e-jat> i follow the  wiki .. to debug it ..
<asac> asked
<asac> e-jat: please use ubuntu-bug firefox-3.5 to file bugs in future ;)
<asac> that will attach loads of info that is helpful
<asac> e-jat: i think you can run apport-collect now
<asac> to attach that info as well
<e-jat> yeah .. forgot about that .. doing the apport-collect now ..
<asac> thx
<e-jat> asac: im using adobe reader 9.1
<LLStarks> asac, is the font smoothing bug present on your machine?
<e-jat> LLStarks: font smoothing?
<asac> LLStarks: let me check. upgrad should be there now ;)
<LLStarks> thx
<asac> so the profile dialog works as before
<asac> no it work
<e-jat> asac: from the full bt output .. where should i look the main cause it break?
<asac> LLStarks: http://people.canonical.com/~asac//tmp/Moz36Jul20.png
<asac> e-jat: do you always get this BadAccess error?
<asac> buf = "BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"
<asac> probably you see the error on the console too
<asac> mozilla bug 451944
<asac> ouch
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 451944 in Plug-ins "Fx crashes when displaying PDF with Adobe Reader 9.0.0 with modified user agent string [@ msvcr80.dll@0x14500] ("nsPluginHostImpl::UserAgent return=(null)" when UA string exceeds a length limit (more than 25 extra characters))" [Critical,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=451944
<asac> mozilla bug 457157
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 457157 in Plug-ins "tab crash after destroying an embedded pdf object (Adobe Reader 9.0.0)" [Critical,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=457157
<e-jat> yeah .. i think it similiar :)
<asac> e-jat: didnt apport-collect work?
<asac> e-jat: its fixed
<asac> it shouldnt be in 9.1 anymore i mean
<e-jat> hmm so .. what shall i do now ? remove the plugin n reinstall ?
<e-jat> for ff 3.0.11 its work well ..
<asac> e-jat: and 3.5?
<e-jat> crash .. same goes with 3.6
<asac> 11:04 < asac> e-jat: didnt apport-collect work?
<e-jat> asac: to collect info ?
<asac> e-jat: to attach that to the bug
<asac> like i asked you
<e-jat> apport work ..
<asac> 10:40 < asac> e-jat: i think you can run apport-collect now
<asac> 10:41 < asac> to attach that info as well
<asac> 10:44 < e-jat> yeah .. forgot about that .. doing the apport-collect now ..
<asac> 10:48 < asac> thx
<asac> there is not info on the bug yet
<asac> bug 401207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401207 in firefox-3.5 "shiretoko crash when closing page pdf viewed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401207
<e-jat> apport-collect data n dependecies already there
<asac> e-jat: thats what apport collect attached?
<asac> there should be a bunch of more stuff when you use ubuntu-bug firefox-3.5
<asac> i thought apport-collect would run the hook like ubuntu-bug
<e-jat> :(
<e-jat> another thing .. my 3.5 n 3.6 look weird while at google main page .. it look like this : http://imagebin.ca/view/hC2n2dW.html
<fta> hi
<e-jat> it show long form fill
<fta> asac, hey, glad you're back
<fta> asac, some reading for you:
<fta> Jul 18 19:19:33 <fta>   asac, http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/5dfbadda21300b37#
<fta> Jul 18 19:20:02 <fta>   asac, http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/5bd9d185a45f81ba#
<fta> Jul 18 19:35:39 <fta>   asac, http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/aabc1472bf19b2f5#
<fta> Jul 19 02:15:52 <fta>   asac, funny.. http://codereview.chromium.org/155558
<fta> Jul 20 00:25:32 <fta>   asac, http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome/trunk/deps/third_party/ffmpeg/README.chromium :(
<TomJaeger> Hi asac, can we talk about bug #217908 again?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217908 in cairo "Pixellated Images in Firefox/Opera due to incorrect EXTEND_PAD implementation in several video drivers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217908
<TomJaeger> Jeff has reviewed the patch I posted now
<asac> fta: thanks. i had to get out over the weekend
<asac> and then had no chance to look back ;)
<TomJaeger> I still think we should go with this patch for now until we have the new x server and cairo in karmic: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22544758/xulrunner-1.9.1.debdiff
<asac> heh
<asac> fta: thanks for those first three pointers
<asac> " Flash calls gtk_widget_modify_bg from an expose handler"
<asac> hear hear
<asac> +
<asac> +// Flash calls XGetWindowAttributes with a NULL display, which crashes.
<asac> +// So we intercept that function and make sure the display is set.
 * asac wonders if those were filed upstream
<asac> fta: do yo uknow if they work with adobe on such things?
<fta> i think they do, did you read the comments below the patch?
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/222582/
<reed> asac: we (Mozilla) do report bugs to Adobe
<fta> why does it suck so much then?
<asac> reed: those are chromium hacks
<asac> reed: we actually thought about using libjpeg from mozilla as the new system jpeg
<bluekuja> asac, hi
<asac> reed: because we think that  mozilla did the last optimizations on that otherwise dead upstream
<asac> but we ended up in crashes. you think it makes sense to file bugs about that?
<asac> bluekuja: h
<asac> i
<bluekuja> asac, we fixed the startup already on the first revision but my co-maint forgot to push them
<bluekuja> asac, but now it's ok, fixed them and tried it out on pbuilder
<reed> asac: sure, feel free
<asac> bluekuja: so thats the thing i wanted to sponsor, but then someone else did?
<reed> I do know there are some libjpeg patches still in bugzilla
<reed> that need to land sometime
<bluekuja> asac, nope, it was cgmail
<bluekuja> asac, we did so much changes on it (like 30+ lines changelog)
<asac> reed: right. mozilla jpeg didnt really look more un-dead then upstream, except that moz has more patches on top :)
<asac> bluekuja: why wasnt it tested?
<bluekuja> asac, so we lost the change related to startup (e.g changing final dir to /usr/share/cgmail/stuff
<bluekuja> asac, it was tested, but we had it working
<bluekuja> asac, we had a working branch
<asac> well.
<bluekuja> asac, but we forgot to push the change related to startup
<asac> why wasnt the bzr revision i was given tested?
<asac> why did it work?
<asac> is this a corner case?
<bluekuja> asac, nope, we fixed the startup error and we had it working (as u can see in the changelog)
<bluekuja> asac, but those changes weren't pushed to the branch
<asac> why "we"
<asac> i didnt test it at all
<bluekuja> (maybe my co-maint forgot to do it)
<bluekuja> we = me and my c-maint
<asac> right. so the revision i was given wasnt tested ;)
<bluekuja> asac, looks like we tried out our files
<bluekuja> asac, which were working
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> asac, and maybe we forgot to push the changes we test directly to the branch
<asac> i dont understand how that can happen with something packaged though
<asac> how can two guys test the same without pushing?
<bluekuja> asac, maybe we got confused with the huge changelog
<bluekuja> asac, a lot of changes
<asac> anyway. it just means the revision released wasnt tested ;)
<bluekuja> asac, and we lost some pieces around
<asac> which is bad. but we will get over it
<asac> the bug is marked pending.
<bluekuja> asac, yep
<asac> you should always add changelog entry in the same commit you do the change
<asac> in that wy you know that changelog reflects what is in the branch
<asac> edit changelog, then use debcommit
<bluekuja> asac, oh ok, I was used to first do the change and then update the changelog on the other rev
<bluekuja> asac, anyway if you have unstable there, after you built the package, just install it and run it from console
<bluekuja> asac, it *will* work
<asac> i dont want to test anything. i expect any sponsoree to submit stuff that works :)
<bluekuja> asac, k
<asac> its ok. but not starting at all is really a gross bug ;)
<bluekuja> asac, believe me I tested it
<bluekuja> asac, and it worked over here
<asac> well. you didnt test it properly then
<bluekuja> asac, or maybe I tested it on my files
<bluekuja> asac, with everything updated and fixed
<asac> the file that is missing is package mangaed. that means it was in the package you tested, that mans you didnt build the package from the bzr branch
<bluekuja> exactly
<bluekuja> I built it externally thinking the branch was updated
<bluekuja> my error
<asac> y
<bluekuja> but the fix is ready, so, the problem doesnt exist
<bluekuja> asac, gonna test it one more time
<bluekuja> asac, gonna ping u when done
<TomJaeger> asac, ping
<asac> TomJaeger: hi. sorry if it felt like i ignore you ;)
<asac> i saw you but then you scrollef of my radar ;)
<TomJaeger> okay, so what do you think?
 * asac fights with launchpad
<asac> that bug is a mess
<asac> TomJaeger: i think you need superreview ... https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=422179
<asac> reed: ^^?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 422179 in GFX: Thebes "Implement Bug 381661 (bilinear filtering of upscaled images) for Linux" [Normal,New]
<TomJaeger> Do we need to get patches reviewed that go in development versions?
<TomJaeger> The longer we wait, the less testing we get, and we might not be that far away from 1.7 being branched off and the closed-source drivers being shut out
<asac> TomJaeger: we need to land it upstream, yes.
<asac> 1.7 branch is cairo?
<TomJaeger> xserver
<TomJaeger> this means essentially no testing for binary drivers
<asac> can you explain that to me? also why would rushing this fix in help?
<asac> TomJaeger: ^^
<TomJaeger> I'd prefer if the fix attached to the launchpad bug (not the one posted on the mozilla bugtracker), which unconditionally enables EXTEND_PAD be used for a while
<TomJaeger> otherwise we'll have to wait for karmic upgrading to xserver-1.7 for the fix to kick in
<TomJaeger> binary drivers aren't usually available until the last minute before release (frglx for sure), so they won't get any testing
<TomJaeger> at least that's how I think it works, I've never used the binary driver before
<TomJaeger> but the video driver API has definitely changed since 1.6
<TomJaeger> For what it's worth, I haven't heard any complaints from nvidia/ati users, but I have no way of knowing how many people are actually using my firefox-smooth-scaling PPA
<asac> TomJaeger: where was the full EXTEND_PAD patch suggested upstream?
<asac> its not in that bug, right?
<asac> in moz bug i mean
<TomJaeger> sorry, what was the question?
<asac> 12:52 < asac> TomJaeger: where was the full EXTEND_PAD patch suggested upstream?
<asac> 12:52 < asac> its not in that bug, right?
<asac> 12:52 < asac> in moz bug i mean
<asac> .>
<asac> 12:46 < TomJaeger> I'd prefer if the fix attached to the launchpad bug (not the one posted on the mozilla bugtracker), which unconditionally enables EXTEND_PAD be  used for a while
<asac> meaning: i definitly cannot add this patch if its not in moz tracker
<asac> if its in moz tracker we need to get it review-
<asac> e.g. i need to get them to review whatever we add
<asac> we can add it to trunk
<asac> but thats basically all we can do and we dont have that many users on trunk dailies
<TomJaeger> so I might as well not go though all the work of getting this patch reviewed and explaining all the details to upstream, because nobody is going to test it anyway
<asac> TomJaeger: you mean the 1.7 server fix?
<TomJaeger> no, I mean the unconditional one
<asac> i think that should be pushed through
<asac> right. but if you dont do it, then i have to do it - in theory before landing it
<asac> i could add it until we rebrand firefox, but that might not be long enough to be of any value
<asac> i could add it to 3.5 in karmic i mean
<asac> afaics the 1.7 server fix will get landed and we should concentrate on cherry picking that. why wouldnt it work?
<TomJaeger> it'll work, but it'll depend on xserver 1.7
<asac> also if we add the 1.7 server fix we could at least ask our X maintainer to remind binary driver providers to test this bug before sending it in
<asac> you think thats a good compromise?
<asac> free drivers will get enough testing i presume
<TomJaeger> yes, free drivers should be fine
<TomJaeger> okay, so let's do that
<asac> right. so it all depends on the non-fre ones. imo only thing we can do is really raise awareness aobut this
<asac> i mean even testing xserver 1.6 might not help because you never know what regressions you get in the new driveres
<asac> especially since api changes etc.
<asac> so it might work well, and then i wouldnt be shocked if it doesnt work with 1.7 anyway
<asac> great
<asac> lets follow this 1.7 patch through ... and rather get permission to cherry pick it to 3.5 (in case they dont want it upstream on that branch)
<TomJaeger> okay, sounds good
<TomJaeger> how does the superreview process work?
<asac> TomJaeger: you need to ask superreview from a superreviewer ;)
<asac> wait a sec
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/hacking/reviewers.html
<asac> TomJaeger: if you have that i can commit that for you
<TomJaeger> it doesn't seem like this needs superreview
<asac> TomJaeger: or you can add needs-checkin to whiteboard .. so some friendly moz committer does that
<asac> TomJaeger: i think only reason its not needed is if the reviewer is superrevierwer
<asac> at least that was my rule of thumb
<TomJaeger> okay
<asac> why do you think you dont need it?
<TomJaeger> it doesn't really fall under any of the "What needs super-review?" categories.
<asac> Effective immediately, super-review will be required for certain types of changes for _all_ code residing in mozilla-central (Hg) (and all release branches based on mozilla-central) unless explicitly exempted in the Exceptions section below.
<asac> anyway
<asac> i asked reed to look, so he will guide you i am sure
<TomJaeger> great
<asac> if he doesnt follow up later today (he is sleeping i guess) let me know
<TomJaeger> okay, thanks. Will do.
<asac> fta: there?
<fta2> asac, ?
<fta2> i wish someone fixes bug 243344..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243344 in scim-bridge "scim-bridge crashed with SIGSEGV in scim::IMEngineInstanceBase::get_frontend_data()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243344
<asac> fta2: isnt that an ArneGoetje bug?
<asac> does it crash all the apps or just the scim server side?
<asac> fta2: http://hg.mozilla.org/users/dmills_mozilla.com/about-tab
<fta2> just scim
<fta2> asac, dead since april?
<asac> fta2: could be that it moved somewhere else. most likely its just that they noticed that they wont get it done for 3.5 and so it got lower priority again now
<fta2> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=9643
<fta2> asac, do you know the current status of the multi-arch project?
<fta2> i guess i can ask mvo
<asac> i have no idea. ask mvo, yes.
<asac> at best in ubuntu-devel
<asac> most people that know about that are probably there
<asac> fta2: so all im libs are missing?
<asac> have you tried if it works if those get installed?
<fta2> there are dozens of ia32-libs related bugs currently open :(
<fta2> maybe we should have an ia32-libs ppa, auto updated like my ia32-*-chromium-* package so we can add the missing pieces (debs, links) and keep it up-to-date security wise, at least at the level of each distro
<asac> fta2: you say stop distributing it in the archive?
<asac> or have a ppa to layer on top?
<asac> how would that ppa get enabled? automagically?
<fta2> asac, i'm not sure it's possible to run fetch-* directly inside the builders
<asac> fta2: what does fetch- do?
<fta2> asac, .. but the idea would be to auto-update the debs in it, create a kind of hash, if it's different, push that to the ppa. at build time, add the missing links like in karmic, eventually tweak control with the other ia32 packages
<fta2> asac, fetch-* downloads the indexes, then grab all the debs and the corresponding source packages
<eagles051387> hey asac and fta2 how you guys doing
<asac> good ;)
<asac> thanks
<asac> hope you too
<eagles051387> :)
<fta2> asac, i'm quite sure it's possible to do something with a bunch pbuilders, i'm just afraid i don't have the resources to test on anything but karmic
<eagles051387> ya trying to get used to my mac
<eagles051387> and im contemplating setting up another vm to push to karmic while i keep one for jaunty so i can test stuff for you guys
 * eagles051387 waits to get scolded for getting a mac lol
<asac> fta2: before thinking further we should understand what the state of the multiarch effort is and what exactly they plan todo
 * eagles051387 sits and waits for the lecture to start on multiarch effort
<fta2> asac, multiarch will do no good to jaunty<->hardy
<eagles051387> asac: does this have to do with multiple processor architectures
<fta2> eagles051387, no, it's about running 32bit on 64bit distro, but without the ia32-libs crap
<eagles051387> that sounds interesting
<eagles051387> would love to figure out how mac is gonna do it in their next release
<fta2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<asac> fta2: i am not sure how much effort we really want to put into hardy <-> jaunty
<asac> fact is that we all dont even have that installed
<asac> and also this sounds like an endless support nightmare
<asac> e.g. the more you try to do better the more requests and complains you will get etc.
<fta2> i expect things to be quite stable there
<asac> fta2: how many ia32 packages do you suggest?
<asac> like one per seed?
<asac> or random? e.g. one for chromium, one for other stuff?
<asac> or like it is now=
<asac> ?
<fta2> one per seed
<asac> and where would special depends for things not in the seeds (like chromium) go in?
<asac> would you maintain unofficial seeds for that?
<fta2> the thing is, there are some rogue ia32 packages that people found somewhere to fix their own bugs
<mahfouz> :)
<eagles051387> asac: i would be willing to test it out with various things like shoutcast if need be
<eagles051387> i can upgrade my desktop upstairs to karmic and start testing
<asac> eagles051387: what particular do you want to test?
<eagles051387> the multiarch stuff
<eagles051387> i have 64bit jaunty currently on my desktop i have in the other room
<asac> eagles051387: i dont think we have something to test right now. we are discussing what we could improve and found that we couldnt even test whatever we decide to do
<asac> fta2: i didnt question the idea of fixing the ia32 packages. just want to understand whats the idea :)
<eagles051387> gotcha
<eagles051387> asac: would you like me to try and figure out how its gonna work in mac when the release the next version of it
<asac> eagles051387: as soon as we have something we are happy to have testers i am sure
<eagles051387> cuz from what i have been talking to people in mac channel they are saying that it doesnt use ia32-libs and and you both discussing this has got me interested to figure out how mac has it implemented
<asac> eagles051387: if you could explain how that works that would be great. however its unlikely that their solution would help us to fix issues in the old releases ... maybe it helps to get a better solution for future though
<eagles051387> hardy is lts right
<asac> yes.
<eagles051387> humm ok
<eagles051387> ill try do some digging and see what i can find
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/222756/
<fta2> so obviously, many attempted to fix the problem by doing additional packages
<asac> right
<fta2> and it doesn't work, as you can't depend on 2 hacks providing the same fix
<asac> problem obviously also is if there are intersections between different ia32 packages
<asac> so its hard to do any split technically
<fta2> crbug.com/17112
<fta2> this is an example of rogue packages
<fta2> brb, reboot needed
<fta2> asac, tb3 broke the bot, somehow
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta2: is that in the mail that got send?
<fta2> yes
 * asac pulls inbox
<fta2> at the end
<fta2> the bot should probably do something smarter there
<asac> i dont see what happens
<fta2> just dying is not the solution :S
<asac> the command printed is supposed to be the real command right?
<asac> or is there something liek revisions etc. omitted?
<fta2> hg clone sort of failed
<asac> the command i see htere looks ok
<fta2> it's the same command
<asac> is that a new directory it uses? or somethign with an existing checkout?
<asac> maybe its a hg regression?
<asac> was there a mecurial upgrade recently?
<fta2> Thu, 09 Jul 2009 17:21:25 +0200
<fta2> hmm
<asac> when did you pull that update on your bot machine?
<asac> check dpkg log
<fta2> reboot at 16:54, the bot kicked off at 17:00, close but that's not it
<fta2> 2009-07-12 for hg
<asac> reboot? because you upgraded?
<fta2> pending upgrade, from earlier
<fta2> pending reboot, from earlier
<asac> ok. so hg didnt get updated in todays batch
<fta2> nope
<asac> anything else changed in todays upgrade?
<fta2> yeah, a lot
<asac> let me run that ocmmand
<asac> maybe hg is busted upstream ;)
<asac> you never know
<fta2> just did ff and xul before
<fta2> asac, seems fine now
<asac> scary
<asac> so maybe upstream hg was really busted
<asac> bluekuja: so bad news is that my debian system is really offline
<bluekuja> asac, really?
<asac> i wanted to get connman up now because folks really wanted it, but then noticed its not there :(
<bluekuja> asac, aww
<asac>  ping -n hector
<asac> PING hector.personalfree.com (192.168.1.3) 56(84) bytes of data.
<asac> From 192.168.1.2 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<bluekuja> how long will it take to have it back?
<bluekuja> asac, anyway we have decided to move using debhelper, cdbs seems to be broken in karmic
<asac> bluekuja: broken? in which sense?
<bluekuja> asac, I dunno if the problem is pysupport or cdbs
<asac> what _is_ the problem :/
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> asac, because it doesnt recognize executables and searches data/stuff on the global namespace
<bluekuja> asac, and into pysupport.private, you can find all files except executables
<bluekuja> asac, but I dist-upgraded this afternoon, maybe something is broken on my system
<bluekuja> asac, this evening the other guy will try it on his system
<asac> i wouldnt shift to a different packaging approach just because sometihng suddenly doesnt work anymore
<bluekuja> asac, works in debian
<bluekuja> asac, not in ubuntu
<bluekuja> asac, problem is: if something is really broken it will take time to have it working again
<asac> bluekuja: check on -motu whats best to use for python so it can be used accross distros
<asac> they know for sure
<asac> but i dont because i am not a python man ;)
<asac> bluekuja: i am sure there is a right way; switching to debhelper sounds like the wrong way :) ... you need to use pysupport etc. anyway afaik
<bluekuja> asac, yeah, I'll try to fix it with cdbs then
<bluekuja> asac, how long till ur system gets back?
<asac> bluekuja: till i get back to the physical location
<asac> which is Thursday evening most likely
<bluekuja> oh damn
<bluekuja> this is a really bad news
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> asac, maybe connection went down?
<asac> sorry
<bluekuja> and will be back?
<asac> no. i remember having it shut off
<asac> and not remembering it to put on because i left early in the morning
<bluekuja> aww
<asac> (i had friend sleeping in that room before i left ... which is why i turned it off)
<bluekuja> oh ok
<asac> bluekuja: ask the guy who sponsored the other package maybe?
<bluekuja> asac, yeah
<bluekuja> asac, did u read the email i sent u the other week?
<asac> that takes a bit i am sure. i cannot do that one week after you reappeared
<asac> not sure what i should write even
<bluekuja> asac, another bad news?
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> from a social point, I would love to, but if you reflect realistically on it you will probably agree.
<bluekuja> asac, yeah, I agree with your point
<bluekuja> asac, just hoping it won't take ages
<asac> ages not ... a while, yes.
<bluekuja> asac, wanted to start it before september cause more time to work on
<bluekuja> it was the only motivation
<bluekuja> but np
<asac> great. dont feel bad about it ;)
<asac> you already got back to -motu easily
<bluekuja> asac, yep, I did tons of packages previous years
<bluekuja> asac, and I didnt forget how they works
<bluekuja> ^^
<micahg> asac: was 3.0.12 built with the fix for touching .autoreg?
<micahg> FF ^^
<asac> micahg: i think so ... but most likely depends on the release
<asac> karmic == yes, <=jaunty ~= no
<micahg> oh
<micahg> so we're still going to get autoreg bugs?
<micahg> like bug 400555
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400555 in firefox-3.0 "package firefox-3.0 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: error creating directory `./usr/lib/firefox-3.0.11/components': No such file or directory" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400555
<asac> micahg: which releases did we get that from?
<micahg> that was for 3.0.11
<micahg> jaunty
<bluekuja> asac, is chromium a good browser?
<asac> bluekuja: try it yourself
<asac> !chromium
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chromium
<micahg> you fixed the 3.5 and committed the fix for 3.0 as well
<micahg> just wondering where it got applied
<bluekuja> micahg, do you use karmic?
<micahg> bluekuja: no
<micahg> not until Beta
<bluekuja> micahg, unstable?
<asac> bluekuja: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<micahg> no, jaunty
<bluekuja> ah ok
<bluekuja> asac, ty
<micahg> with selected packages backported
<micahg> it's my work system
<asac> micahg: how many dupes did we get onh .autoreg yet?
<micahg> just 1 so far...
<micahg> I think most people have FF installed already
<micahg> but I figured it was easy to fix
<micahg> and not really a dup, just 1 for 3.5 and 1 for 3.0
<asac> micahg: to understand the impact of this we need to figure if this is a regression or just a corner case triggering this
<micahg> ok, I'll ping the 3.0 user to see if it was a first install of FF3
<micahg> that's my guess
<micahg> ah, you already requested info :)
<asac> now more
<micahg> asac: is it normal to show my signature like in that bug?
<asac> micahg: is probably a malone bug. but if you send by email thats what happens, yes
<asac> if you send with mime signature then it even has an attachment afaik
<micahg> ok, I wanted to try the command by e-mail
<micahg> so I enabled my signature
<micahg> oh, we were talking about centraling the directory where apturl stores the .js files
<micahg> so apturl doesn't need to be updated every ff release
<micahg> it could go in the same dir as the search engine plugins
<asac> what do you mean? /etc/firefox-3.0/pref ?
<micahg> yeah, right now it's here 401794
<micahg> oops
<micahg> /usr/share/firefox/defaults/pref/apturl.js
<micahg> but ff3.5 doesn't seem to support it
<asac> i dont think that that is used
<asac> yeah
<micahg> oh
<micahg> ubufox provides the js file for apturl?
<asac> well, what i dont want to do is to add another preferences directory
<asac> i dont think preferences work with bundles (which we could otherwise use)
<micahg> can't we make /firefox/ without a version the master prefs dir?
<asac> micahg: which file in ubufox do you see?
 * asac thinks its only shipped by apturl
<micahg> I didn't see one, you just mentioned that you don't think that file is it, that's the file that's in apturl
<micahg> oops
<micahg> /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/apturl.js
<micahg> that one :)
<micahg> there are 2 in there now
<asac> two?
<asac> oh two handlers. yes.
<asac> apt + apt +xxx ?
<micahg> http://pastebin.com/f7b597aa8
<asac> yes. thats ok
<asac> we could drop the firefox location
<asac> thats ffox 2
<micahg> won't we need a third for ff3.5?
<micahg> can't we just make like /etc/firefox?
<asac> prefs might be incompatible
<asac> so we would need versioned dirs anyway if we want two instances to be installabl
<micahg> oh, ok
<asac> /etc/firefox would hence mean a third, "common" location
 * micahg has to get ready for work
 * micahg will be back later to chat about this
<micahg> thanks :)
<asac> great cu
<bluekuja> asac, are you able to test if a package runs for me?
<bluekuja> asac, with karmic of course
<bluekuja> * you
<asac> no time for now
<bluekuja> k
<kaddi> hi, i'm on kubuntu jaunty and FF isn't closing correctly (even if I use file->exit). It keeps running after I hit the x, is there anything to fix this?
<asac> why do you think its still running?
<asac> kaddi: ?
<kaddi> beause when I try to open FF again, it says "Firefox is already running please close before proceeding". And when I check top it also shows FF as running (and not just a short time. I left the PC running over night, but FF was still active, just no windows opened anymore)
<asac> kaddi: sounds odd.
<asac> so you can log out? and it keeps on running?
<asac> thats really crazy. can you killall firefox / firefox-3.5 it?
<kaddi> asac this problem has been present throughout firefox 3.0.7 to 3.5, creating a new profile didn't help, moving  .mozilla didn't help. Up til now it didn't bother me too much, because I just use killall firefox before starting firefox. But with the latest update the binary seems to be in /ust/lib/firefox-3.5.1 and killall doesn't touch that one, I need to find it with top and kill
<asac> kaddi: you run firefox-3.5?
<asac> killall firefox-3.5 then ;)
<kaddi> I have been running it for a couple of weeks
<asac> but anyway. what extensions are you using? try to disable them one by one
<kaddi> I know ;)
<asac> usually such kind of things are caused by rogue extensions ;)
<kaddi> the problem also appears in safe-mode or with a completely new profile.
<asac> kaddi: the other problem on kde is the gtk engine
<kaddi> killall firefox-3.5 doesn't work, as mentioned before.. (sry i'm catching up ;) )
<asac> try to use a gtk engine that gnome uses
<asac> (and not the special gtk qt thing or whatever its called ;))
<kaddi> how do i do that?
<kaddi> htop
<kaddi>  sry
<asac> not sure
<asac> kaddi: dpkg -l gtk-engin*
<asac> ?
<kaddi> asac: I'll be right back, I have the gnome desktop installed, and will just switch over and run FF in it to see whether that changes anything
 * asac goes in after hour mode ... getting food stocks etc
<asac> bbl
<bluekuja> have fun
<kaddi> asac: it actually seems to work fine with gnome
<kaddi> I closed it a couple of times and got no complaints :o
<kaddi> so it is the rendering in kde that poses the problem?
<kaddi> so do you have any idea how to make this work with kde?
<kaddi> asac you still there?
<bluekuja> kaddi, he elft
<bluekuja> * left
<bluekuja> for a while
<kaddi> hmm, ok :/
<kaddi> anyone got any suggestions then how to run FF on kde with the gtk-engine from gnome?
<bluekuja> nope sorry
<bluekuja> I use gnome since ages
<kaddi> lol, this is annoying.. well maybe google will know
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> maybe
<asac> kaddi: do you have xulrunner-1.9*gnome-support instlaled?
<asac> otherwise you probably will have to select a different gtk theme engine, yes.
<asac> not exactly how kde sets that, but probably some env
<asac> kaddi: (System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK Styles & Fonts) You can also set it to attempt to mimic your current Qt4/KDE4 theme, but that's really buggy.
<asac> not sure if that works
<asac> just a randome google hit
<kaddi> i have xulrunner 1.9 gnome support installed
<kaddi> and google obviously likes you a lot better than me
<kaddi> :p
<asac> so GTK Styles & Fonts
<asac> is there i kde control center?
<kaddi> need to switch back
<kaddi> brb
<kaddi> i don't see anything relating to gtk in kde helpcenter, however gtk-engine and gtk-qt-engine are installed
<kaddi> ok, found it :) it was under appearances
<asac> kaddi: does switching to something help?
<kaddi> asac you're the best :D I changed the style to industrial and it works :D
<asac> hehe
<asac> kaddi: can you file a bug against gtk-engines-qt
<asac> or something
<asac> kaddi: is that karmic or jaunty?
<kaddi> I suppose I can, should I just write what I experienced, or do they need more info?
<kaddi> jaunty
<asac> kaddi: hmm. there probably are bugs already.
<asac> kaddi: check it out : bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<kaddi> I checked with Firefox bugs mor than once, I think I even filed one once, but it never occurred to me, that it might be the gtk-qt-engine :p
<kaddi> I'm lucky you're here, I guess. :)
<kaddi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-qt-engine/+bug/306056
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 306056 in gtk-qt-engine "Firefox doesn't close properly - gtk-qt-engine" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<kaddi> this one looks a lot loke my problem, should I jsut add a commentary about having the same problem with kde 4.2.4 and FF 3.5.1?
<asac> kaddi: no. there are enough me toos i think
<asac> kaddi: just subscribe yourself
<asac> and answer if asked for input
<kaddi> :)
<kaddi> thanks again and bye
<fta> asac, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/chromium-browser/+question/77578 :(
<EruditeHermit> fta: hey
<fta> hey
<EruditeHermit> fta: can I make a request with the o3d plugin?
<EruditeHermit> you are including/compiling against nvidia cg 2.1
<EruditeHermit> but that has a bug that makes it not work on ATI cards
<EruditeHermit> can you include the newer updated 2.2 version?
<EruditeHermit> when I manually replaced the files with those from 2.2, it all worked
<BUGabundo> fta: (10:22:07 PM) seb128_: BUGabundo, ok, the amd64 build lacks the png loader for some reason
<BUGabundo> don't update. or will loose all icons :(
<fta> EruditeHermit, i ship what upstream ships, why can't *they* bump it?
<fta> BUGabundo, eh?
<fta> BUGabundo, build of what?
<BUGabundo> fta: x64 karmic
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/401938
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 401938 in gtk+2.0 "no icons" [Undecided,New]
<fta> i'm x32 here
<BUGabundo> oh ok
<BUGabundo> fyi in any case
<fta> asac, do you have a page describing the automatic video codecs installation we have?
<EruditeHermit> fta: so I have to bug upstream?
<fta> EruditeHermit, it's not that i don't want to do it, i would prefer to drop cg completely as discussed earlier, but there's no alternative today, and i didn't have time to touch o3d since we last talked
<EruditeHermit> ok
<fta> so yes, please file a bug
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-21
<asac> fta: i dont think there is a page. there might be specs
 * asac  tries to remember when gstreamer feature was developed
<asac> otherwise there is the gstreamer api if that helps
<BUGabundo> asac LIVESSSSSSSSSSS
<asac> what does that mean? ;)
<BUGabundo> means I should have been in bed 1h ago :)
<BUGabundo> and that we missed you!
<BUGabundo> don't go away for a weekend and not let us know
 * BUGabundo hugs asac
<BUGabundo> again
<BUGabundo> I should have been in bed 1h ago :)
<fta> asac, this was about the codecs in chromium.. how could we do to be on par with chrome that will ship h264, mp3 and aac.
<fta> knowing that youtube uses h264, we have to do something
 * BUGabundo /sbin/movearse sofa /dev/bed; ln -s eyeupperlid eyelowerlid
<asac> BUGabundo: haha. better go away a weekend than getting burned out completely ;)
<asac> fta: i think gstreamer would still work more or less automatically
<asac> fta: but most likely they want to use ffmpeg which probably lacks a app-install backend still (i think someone said that ffmpeg supports a similar on-demand mechanism now)
<fta> asac, they 1st need to merge the -mt branch in, it's intrusive
<asac> why do they mt if they run each window/plugin in a separate process anyway?
<asac> i would expect them to be the last application that need that
<fta> i think the video rendered is shared
<asac> yeah, but i find that odd somehow
<asac> anyway. i am not sure how to put -mt branch in. maybe try to convince debian maintainer to do that ;)
<asac> also understanding why upstream doesnt put that in would help
<asac> e.g. ffmpeg upstream
<asac> they probably have concerns
<asac> anyway. i have to hunt myself to bed now ;). 'night
<fta> i've been told that ffmpeg-mt is not a fork, it was a GSoC project, and will be eventually merged into ffmpeg
<fta> but it's big, intrusive, and that takes time to review
<reed> asac: how do I get ubuntu moblin remix?
<reed> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> reed, pong
<reed> jcastro: how do I get Ubuntu Moblin Remix? Mozilla's CEO would like to try it.
<micahg> ping reed
<e-jat> reed: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook-remix/daily-live/current/
<reed> micahg: pong
<reed> e-jat: ah, thanks
<reed> oh
<reed> that's netbook
<reed> I want the moblin
<reed> ubuntu moblin remix
<micahg> hi, is this report valid again TB 2.0.0.22? http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2009-2535
<e-jat> reed: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/moblin/releases/8.04.1/ <-- this ?
<reed> micahg: let me look
<reed> e-jat: hmm
<reed> no, there's supposedly one for 9.04
<micahg> reed: http://moblin.org/documentation/test-drive-moblin is this it?
<e-jat> reed: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-karmic-moblin-remix | is it still in blueprint or already release for tester
<reed> e-jat: yeah
<reed> that looks like it
<micahg> reed: did you get a chance to look at that?
<reed> micahg: let me look at that CVE
<micahg> ok
<micahg> leave a message here
<micahg> I'll check back
<micahg> I'm heading home now
<micahg> thanks reed
<reed> k
<asac> reed: did you find mobling remix yet?
<reed> asac: no
<reed> asac: not the latest one
<reed> with moblin 2
<asac> reed: unrelated, but still: http://identi.ca/notice/6764568 ;)
<reed> woo, finally
<gnomefreak> asac: now that Daneil is gone who is our main sound guy? at least i think hes gone
 * gnomefreak meeds an assistant
<asac> gnomefreak: he is gone?
<asac> he is still in this channel ;)
<gnomefreak> he is?
<gnomefreak> ah yes i missed him the first time
<gnomefreak>  /me made an oops. i cant have coffee yet so my bain will function badly
<asac> hheh
<gnomefreak> asac: look at diff on bug 365965 and let me know if its good :) i guess it should go into at least our daily PPA
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 365965 in firefox-3.5 "[MASTER] Firefox3.5 recommends ubufox but should suggest ubufox" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365965
<gnomefreak> s/bain/brain
<gnomefreak> im making sure it attached fine
<gnomefreak> asac: ok thats not hte bug
<asac> gnomefreak: thtas obviously right. but suggesting a merge would be better as our branch has different changelog etc ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: i made one on a nother bug but why not this one
<gnomefreak> asac: i havent pushed to a branch yet but can oince i find the bug
<gnomefreak> ah it is
<gnomefreak> ok i see he patched ubufox and i patched FF-3.0
<gnomefreak> asac: ill push to a branch today. ok what should i use for version in changelog?
<reed> asac: we'll be moving to Bugzilla 3.4 in the next few months
<reed> once that's done, launchpad integration should be easy
<reed> :)
<asac> good ;)
<gnomefreak> yay i fixed icon :) now to get it to build in LP
<gnomefreak> ah i used the version in repos not daily
<gnomefreak> ok going to use mozilla-teams lp:firefox branch instead of from repos
<reed> asac: you're ready for the Firefox release today?
<asac> reed: i think so ... was there a build2? we have build1 staged
<reed> um
 * reed looks
<asac> 3.0.12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1
<asac> i lost track in the mids of this 3.5 firedrill
<asac> too many mails ;)
<reed> yeah, build1 is right
<reed> I think
 * asac too ;)
<asac> its just that we had the build in our staging area for felt-ages
<asac> but that probabl was the 3.5 push that came in between
<reed> yeah
<reed> ok, cool
<reed> just making sure you're ready
<asac> thx
<asac> we are basically sitting and waiting.
<gnomefreak> ok pushing 2 branches so im going to walk away while this happens, for some reason my connection speed drop alot since wed. of last week
<asac> sorry for that. thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: np i have to fix sunbird branches anyway
<gnomefreak> yay sunbird is finally ready for push to repos :)
<gnomefreak> pushing firefox branch now
<asac> gnomefreak: firefox? for ubufox? yeah
<gnomefreak> firefox but its failing to push stalling at 43%
<gnomefreak> im asking in #bzr if ther eis another way to push it maybe not stall that way
<gnomefreak> asac: ubufox has a patch on that same bug it seems. it looks like 3.5 was added to ubufox deps. cant recall persons name for that patch. maybe i should have mixed his changes and gave him credit for them so the branch is updated all together. let me know if i should do that
<gnomefreak> no i cant nevermind
<gnomefreak> i added bug 401165 fix to sunbird and pushed so now it is done just need to test build
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401165 in thunderbird "build dependency on GCC-4.3 [armel]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401165
<asac> reed: why doesnt bugzilla update the Component option box entries when i change the product?
<asac> reed: is there a trick or do i need to do two steps?
<gnomefreak> fta2: seems o3d doesnt work in firefox-3.5 checking chromium now but with firefox it tells me the plugin isnt installed
<gnomefreak> fta2: chromium tells me This page requires the O3D plugin to be installed also
<gnomefreak> hold that thought that was odd
<gnomefreak> nope same error. i have a nvidia 6200 so it should be supported
<gnomefreak> asac: having issues with bzr pushing firefox but sunbird pushed fine :(
<Ddorda> hello. i'm trying to install the Daily build PPA, can you help me?
<gnomefreak> asking in #lp now bzr sent me there
<gnomefreak> Ddorda: what is the issue?
<gnomefreak> those type of questions scare me for user
<Ddorda> trying to use the PPA of the daily build of firefox
<gnomefreak> Ddorda: that is not the problem you are having i need details on what you are trying to do and what happens
<Ddorda> i've added it to the sources list and added the authentication
<Ddorda> but got no idea how to install it
<gnomefreak> Ddorda: run sudo apt-get update
<Ddorda> one sec
<gnomefreak> Ddorda: than if you have 3.5 it will upgrade if not sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 or whatever package you are looking for. be extreamly careful with daily builds they can and will break, make sure you know this before using it
<gnomefreak> if xulrunner breaks you will have issues outside of firefox thunderbird
<Ddorda> okay, thanks :D
<gnomefreak> new sunbird pushed to PPA to test
<asac> also install firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<asac> if you want trunk install firefox-3.6 + -gnome-support instead
<Ddorda> what is that for?
<Ddorda> okay
<Ddorda> thanks a lot you too
<Ddorda> two*
 * gnomefreak getting even more scared
<gnomefreak> you dont know to run update after adding PPA to sources.list you shouldnt really run daily builds
<gnomefreak> yes i know hes gone. can we add a warning to daily build PPA page
<asac> heh
<asac> i think there is a warning ;)
<asac> dailies are ok for anyone who knows that there are risks
<asac> no particular skills required imo
<gnomefreak> maybe warning if you cant run update you need not use this repo :)
<asac> except maybe logging into irc and joining this channel
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> asac: btw it looks like LP is having issues (not sure why only one branch) but its dying with connection refused after it starts pushing
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, that could be the case
<gnomefreak> ok 64bit built. sunbird is ready. did you want me to fix bug 401165 in tbird-2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401165 in thunderbird "build dependency on GCC-4.3 [armel]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401165
<gnomefreak> asked in #lp but didnt get answer but looks like im not only one, if same issue
<gnomefreak> hm lp is screwed up it said 64bit finished but refresh and its still there
<gnomefreak> ok good lpis an d 386 built so sunbird _is_ fixed using gcc-4.4 rather than 4.3 :)
<gnomefreak> ah it 555 not 777 :)
<gnomefreak> this looks like a PPA issue not package issue
<gnomefreak> checking whether the C compiler (gcc-4.2  -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions) works... no
<gnomefreak> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. want to fix armel
<asac> did you get all the patches?
<gnomefreak> asac: for armel in sunbird yes
<asac> gnomefreak: where do you get the compiler problem?
<asac> gnomefreak: which patches did you pick?
<asac> should be 3 or 4
<gnomefreak> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29326564/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.lightning-sunbird_0.9%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu6~jjv3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<gnomefreak> asac: per bug he told me either no version or 4.4 for karmic
<asac> gnomefreak: gcc-4.2
<gnomefreak> i had 4.3 and it failed as well with same error. only thing i did other than gcc fix is remove the set -e section for icons (it built jaunty fine. from jaunty to karmic changes was the gCC build-dep
<asac> gnomefreak: you didnt fix debian/rules as it seems
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ok looking
<asac> just dont set CC and CXX to anything ... it will then take the default
<gnomefreak> oh
<eagles0513875> hows karmic looking my desktop upstairs is jaunty atm
<gnomefreak> asac: so CC=gcc-4.4 should be CC=gcc
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i havent done updates since friday so i couldnt tell you but most is good here
<asac> gnomefreak: just uncomment that line
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> comment i mean
<eagles0513875> probably upgrade :)
<asac> same for CXX=
<asac> gnomefreak: and drop any special build depends on gcc
<eagles0513875> if i can ssh onto from my mac lol
<gnomefreak> asac: got it
<fta2> asac, do you know what is the difference between %u and %U in .desktop files?
<asac> fta2: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<asac> %u A single URL. Local files may either be passed as file: URLs or as file path.
<asac> %U A list of URLs. Each URL is passed as a separate argument to the executable program. Local files may either be passed as file: URLs or as file path.
<asac> fta2: ^^
<gnomefreak> trying ff-3.5 branch one more time for now
<eagles0513875> you guys think i should upgrade
<asac> i dont know your setup etc.
<asac> i would say dont upgrade remotely
<asac> if you want to be safe
<eagles0513875> whats wrong with doing that i would be upgrading to karmic over the net
<asac> eagles0513875: if you use NM you might loose net in the middle of the upgrade
<asac> you would need to use update-manager -d
<asac> but even then there might be a hickup or something else
<asac> if the machine is not within reach you might risk of not being able to fix any distruoption
<eagles0513875> ya i can do that from upstairs
<asac> but thats your own estimate
<fta2> asac, ok so %u is enough for a browse
<fta2> r
<asac> so decide on your own
<asac> fta2: well, if you want to open multple urls at one time maybe not
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<fta2> asac, we use %u for firefox
<eagles0513875> brb guys gonna upgrade
<gnomefreak> why does this keep stalling out damnit
<Paddy_NI> gnomefreak: this?
<gnomefreak> [###############\    ] Copying content texts:Copied record 1211/1295
<Paddy_NI> heh
<Paddy_NI> almost there too
<gnomefreak> wgrant says there is slashdotting going on right now maybe thats why
<asac> fta2: true. not sure what happens if we try %U
<gnomefreak> asac: as for tbird-2 patches they are all  there and also all there in sunbird. ill work  on tbird-2 fix for that bug in a bit. just  need to see if ff will push
<gnomefreak> sorry so late been pulling my hair out
<gnomefreak> yay it worked :)
<gnomefreak> ok firefox-3.5 fix and sunbird are done
<eagles0513875> upgrading :)
<gnomefreak> asac: proposed merge into MT firefox-3.5 branch
<asac> thx
<fta2> gnomefreak, changelog is wrong, previous entry was UNRELEASED, no need for a new version
<gnomefreak> fta2: changelog for what?
<asac> gnomefreak: ffox 35 merge request most likely
<gnomefreak> 3.5 is released why wouldnt we use a target?
<gnomefreak> give me a few hours and ill change it if need be
<gnomefreak> ill be back just testing build
<gnomefreak> i lied sunbird isnt fixed yet but i have a few things to try
<gnomefreak> ok got past the configure but failed on build oh damn please tell me i didnt over look that
<gnomefreak> ok that should fix sunbird but will let you know tomorrow or way later today
<asac> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<fta2> lol
<fta2> gnomefreak, oh, and don't close changelog, keep it open with UNRELEASED, we always close it in a dedicated commit
<fta2> asac, did you do something with v8 since last time?
<asac> fta2: the patch for hidden was the last i did
<asac> fta2: i wanted to track ABI/API afterwards to see how bad it breaks likage; at best using chromium ;)
<asac> fta2: i think i failed to submit it because i couldnt find any hint about git cl and where to get it ;)
<fta2> gcl is in depot_tools
<asac> fta2: maybe we should package that to get things started ;)
<asac> anyway, will check it out next slot
<asac> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/firefox-3.0/3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2.me001 uploaded
<fta> load of >20, hm, all my shells are dead
<fta> i guess i have to reboot, somehow
<fta> no shell, no mouse, gasp
<asac> welcome back netsplitters ;)
<micahg> asac: was this fixed in TB2 already? http://web.nvd.nist.gov/view/vuln/detail?vulnId=CVE-2009-2535
<asac> micahg: yes if you look in https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=460713 you see its  verified1.8.1.19, verified1.9.0.5
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 460713 in General "[FIX]Memory exhaustion setting HTMLSelect.length() [GSEC-TZO-26-2009]" [Critical,Verified: fixed]
<asac> e.g. ffox 3.0.5 and tbird 2.0.0.19+
<micahg> ok, I didn't know if TB2 and FF2 were on the same gecko branch
<asac> micahg: yes, they are both from 1.8.1
<micahg> ok, cool
<micahg> I'll ignore then
<asac> micahg: yeah. close it if its an ubuntu bug
<micahg> nope, I was gonna open one if we were affected
<micahg> asac: bug 195698 just had upstream released in trunk, xilrunner-1.9 is triaged, should I mark xulrunner-1.9 won't fix and open a xulrunner-1.9.1 task?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 195698 in firefox "Password asked separately for each tab that requires it " [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195698
<asac> micahg: yes, we have to check whether we want to ask for a cherry pick for 1.9.1
<asac> or that
<micahg> It's already invalid
<asac> or add firefox-3.5 and wontfix firefox
<micahg> but I can change the package
<asac> ok
<micahg> that's what I'm wondering
<asac> keep it that way and if you want add it to firefox-3.5
<micahg> so we don't have too many tasks
<micahg> ok, O
<micahg> i'll just add another one
<asac> i think its up to the triager
<micahg> oh
<asac> i wouldnt necessarily reassign if we already have two tasks
<micahg> There are 3 right now, FF, FF3, and xul1.9
<asac> for me reassigning if there is one task makes sense, but this just documents the state for the various branches in one place
<micahg> do we need to document ff2 anymore?
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta>  3668 root      20   0 2031m 1.7g 2376 R   10 88.6   5:57.27 bootchart
<asac> micahg: not sure. i just think that invalid is an end-state and reusing tasks sounds wrong ;)
<micahg> ok
<asac> xulrunner-1.9 we could argue could be reused
<micahg> just wanted to check the policy with you
<asac> but keeping it open would catch duplicates if someone else thinks again its a xulrunner-1.9 task
<micahg> you filed it under xulrunner :)
<asac> micahg: also i think having wont fix bugs in firefox is good because there are still a few people filing 3.0 bugs against firefox ... and i doubt this will change
<micahg> ok, I usually try to move them
<micahg> but ok
<micahg> I'll file against ff3.5 to catch dupes
<asac> micahg: yeah. i acutally think that this is one of the bugs that stopped me doing that
<micahg> and it's marked maybe 1.9.1
<asac> micahg: right. i think more tasks are better; we wont get more than one mail i hope
<asac> and it might catch dupes
<micahg> nah, just an intial mail saying the task is open
<micahg> I changed ff3.0 to won't fix
<fta> X just crashed, wtf?
<asac> hmm. reproducible?
<asac> or just a one timer?
<fta> bug 343528
<asac> no bot
<fta> hm
<fta> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/343528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343528 in xorg-server "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in EvdevMBEmuBlockHandler()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343528
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343528 in xorg-server "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in EvdevMBEmuBlockHandler()" [Medium,Triaged]
<fta> slow bot, bad bot
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=17363
<fta> hmm
<asac> how does chrome do proxy config?
<asac> through gconf or env?
<asac> i think env should work on kubuntu at least
<asac> most likely they dont honour system settings at all ;)
<eagles0513875> asac: chrome going to be in karmic
<asac> chrome != chromium
<asac> chrome is non-free
<asac> fta: about http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=17363 ... does it work on gnome at least?
<fta> eagles0513875: was that a question or a fact?
<eagles0513875> question
<eagles0513875> sry need to punctuate my sentences i know
<gnomefreak> builders are backed up by the looks of it
<gnomefreak> pushed it 2 hours ago and its starts building in ~1hour
<gnomefreak> fta: did you reject the merge for me to fix it?
<fta> gnomefreak, no, i just read the email
<asac> gnomefreak: you can improve it and push --overwrite
<asac> that will resubmit it
<asac> or you could do a new one
<asac> which is probably cleaner
<asac> i will reject it now
<gnomefreak> asac: i can fix it thats no problem. i need to use a target for PPA thats why i always have them there :)
<gnomefreak> asac: i could have rejected it. i just dont like apporing my own merge requests
<asac> hehe
<asac> ok done
<gnomefreak> ok its rejected
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> selecting resubmit is odd
<asac> not sure what that means
<asac> so i didnt do that
<gnomefreak> i rejected it too just now
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> no need for resubmit i just propose it again
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> asac: i should have tbird2 done tomorrow. i think i fixed all the problems
<asac> still there is a status "Resubmit" if you edit a merge proposal
<asac> thats odd
<asac> if you try it ;)
<asac> i read it three times and couldnt really understand what it does
<fta> asac, fix it, lp is open source now
<fta> lol
<asac> and _who_ is supposed to run it
<asac> haha
<asac> package dailies ;)
<asac> though i guess that would be hardly of much use ;)
 * gnomefreak should know better than to ask questions when the answer is going to confuse me more
<asac> gnomefreak: which question?
<gnomefreak> i asked "what do you mean" :( and he confused me even more
<gnomefreak> micahg: you around i am confused
<gnomefreak> asac: it was about the bug that the merge request was for. but he said i was supposed to move it to another bug but the other bug was QT related
 * gnomefreak not even going to try to port ubufox for QT
<micahg> hi gnomefreak
<micahg> no
<micahg> that's not what I said...
<gnomefreak> micahg: hi :)
<gnomefreak> thats what i read
<micahg> sorry
<micahg> must ahve been tired
<gnomefreak> or did you mean the other patch should have gone there
<micahg> what you did for that bug was right
<fta> asac, i wonder if anyone will do anything with the lp sources
<gnomefreak> other patch == not mine
<micahg> there was a secondary issue in that bug about ubufox pulling in apturl and the suggestion about making a KDE version of apturl that ubufox could rely on
<gnomefreak> asac: wasnt 3.0.12 released (ff)
<micahg> but it was already in another bug
<gnomefreak> micahg: ah ok
<micahg> and then there was what asac already did which is update ubufox for ff3.5 which was also another bug
<gnomefreak> micahg: i was going to look at that as well but QT libs and me dont mix well
<micahg> yeah, that's ok
<micahg> does the mozillateam maintain apturl?
<gnomefreak> maybe we should talk with riddel about doing QT version. however i dont know if apturl needs to get looked at by mvo
<gnomefreak> micahg: mvo as i recall
<micahg> ok
<gnomefreak> micahg: as has worked on it before
<gnomefreak> 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2.me001
<gnomefreak> if 12 == released why push 11
<asac> fta: thats why launchpad wasnt open-sourced initially
<asac> fta: it wsa thought that likelyhood of someone actually contributing would be small
<asac> fta: and hence you only get risk by opening it up early
<asac> gnomefreak: the me001 upload was a quick shot to get something on CD
<asac> gnomefreak: .12 isnt out yet and we couldnt wait any longer
<fta> asac, the installer is really messing with the system, and i'm not even sure all the pieces are included. it's far from clear by reading the initial announcement
<asac> we already are in freeze since this morning iirc
<gnomefreak> asac: ah because of main freeze
<gnomefreak> i forgot about that email
<asac> fta: which installer?
<fta> asac, rocketfuel-setup
<asac> fta: ah ... the launchpad installer ... yeah
<asac> note: i have no clue about anything of this, but it sounds like it was really made for internal use, where the user is a dedicated launchpad developer
<asac> fta: i thought that fule setup thing is probably just the most high level approach that exist to get a running system
<asac> most likely you can do it with individual pieces
<fta> that part is clear when you read the sources ;)
<asac> just not with a single command ;)
<asac> fta: did you see if there is anything useful for dailies etc in that snapshot yet?
<fta> i hope some debian fanatics package that cleanly
<gnomefreak> this is always a bad idea. bug 307377
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 307377 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3.0 needs to show 'Icons and Text' by default in the toolbar" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/307377
<asac> tahts wontfix, right
<gnomefreak> oh and 3.0 wont get fixed anyway
<asac> yes.
<gnomefreak> asac: thats what i say
<fta> asac, i didn't look at trunk yet, just the installer
<asac> i think its also wont fix for 3.6
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: marking as such
<fta> asac, bug 402698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402698 in gwibber "gwibber crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_free_chain_with_offset()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402698
<gnomefreak> ok someone please ask what timely manner means on bug 401462  its too wide open ill end up in trouble
 * micahg kicks ubottu
<micahg> bug 401462
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401462 in firefox-3.0 "Occasionally fails to load page in tab from link" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401462
<micahg> gnomefreak: sounds like the person's complaining about the internet
<gnomefreak> micahg: and you see how i would get introuble :)
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<gnomefreak> all have flash or java?
<gnomefreak> still not here
<asac> fta: interesting. lets wait for the retracers
<asac> fta: but in fact i found more sources of mt access to gtk ... which cannot be fixed until 2.0
<asac> wouldnt make sense to fix i mean
<asac> in 2.0 all is gone becuase backend was done properly from what i was told and UI is just UI thread
<gnomefreak> 10 sites out of the whole web load slow its not firefox its sites
<eagles0513875> is gcc a big thing to compile
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: im going with a yes but not as bad as say a kernel
<micahg> gnomefreak: convert to Q
<micahg> ?
<micahg> let someone troubleshoot his network
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: its taking some time here
<gnomefreak> micahg: im testing and commenting
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: time eh that depends on too many things. our buildds are fast as hell for some reason though
<asac> fta: retracers failed
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: i would be scared if thats the case
<fta> asac, so convince them to put 2.0 in trunk and package the daemon ;)
<eagles0513875> could be servers with lots of ram and processing power
<asac> fta: we will
<asac> from what i understand its actually supposed to end up in main or even CD
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i have 256 ram and a 1.3ghz and firefox thunderbird seamonkey and sunbird all take hours to do
<gnomefreak> gwget is fast and extensions are fast i dont know the size of gcc but im guessing its not small
<eagles0513875> ya but im on an intel i7 and 2gb ddr3 could be i have a number of things open
<gnomefreak> micahg: tested all and closed. if you like to test and confirm be my guest but hes not going to like my answer
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: what the hell could you have open every app in Ubuntu repos?
<gnomefreak> you have plenty of everything to run that build
<eagles0513875> osx here with terminal yahoo i tunes kvirc msn and safari open lol
<eagles0513875> im finding out when using macports its alot like emerge on gentoo it pulls source compiles and installs it that way
<gnomefreak> close itunes and watch you will build it in half the time lol
<eagles0513875> im listening to some awesome trance music atm
<eagles0513875> lol
 * gnomefreak still wants a mac but i think my aunt fried hers so ill have one that i will have to rebuild if i get one
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> this is the 13inch base macbook pro
<eagles0513875> 1200 usd
<eagles0513875> ram can have up to 8gb of ddr3 which is over priced right now at 900 usd
 * gnomefreak be back feed dog, ill fix ff when i get back and propose it again
<micahg> gnomefreak: your answer is fine with me
<gnomefreak> micahg: ok cool
<gnomefreak> thanks for looking
<gnomefreak> oh shit this was the push i had issues with wasnt it
<gnomefreak> lets see how it goes
<gnomefreak> ok pushing using sftp ill let you know when its done
<gnomefreak> ok sunbird built that is finally done and ready gcc is fixed as well as everything else. please dont yell at me for versioning its wasnt on purpose
<gnomefreak> damn that was fast
<gnomefreak> asac: requested the merge for FF branches changed karmic to UNRELEASED
<gnomefreak> ok for the next while ill be in and out. test building tbird gcc fix and it lags and locks me up alot on builds
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: i would be scared if its done so fast
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: it pushed just fine i think it was LP fault this morning
<eagles0513875> what kinda servers are used as the build servers outa curiosity sake ?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: not sure how where they have them set up
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak:  or asac can i get some help in kubuntu-offtopic with someone whose having graphics issues with an intel 965
<gnomefreak> intel is karmic has issues some were fixed with latest upload
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: other than that good luck :)
<eagles0513875> this is jaunty this guys is on
 * gnomefreak cnat find the fucking elif
<gnomefreak> nsAppRunner.cpp:1373:6: error: #elif with no expression
<gnomefreak> im guessing if i use 4.4 instead of system default this will work and use default for 1.0*. its worth a try atleast
<fta> gnomefreak, you have to patch that, it's a known bug, we have the patch in other branches
<asac> gnomefreak: pick it from tbird too
<fta> gnomefreak, btw, your ff patch is still wrong :P
<asac> or if its sm2 pick it from xul or somewhere
<gnomefreak> fta: whats wrong with it?
<gnomefreak> what branch has the patch (nake as well would help
<gnomefreak> i dont remember seeing a patch for gcc in tbird2
<gnomefreak> 18_arm_xpcom_unused_attribute.dpatch
<gnomefreak> 38_arm_xpcom_optim.dpatch
<gnomefreak> those seem new
<gnomefreak> nope i have them
<gnomefreak> 18_arm_xpcom_unused_attribute.dpatch
<gnomefreak> 38_arm_xpcom_optim.dpatch
<gnomefreak> damnit i found it
<gnomefreak> ftbfs_gcc44_elif.patch
<asac> gnomefreak: the last one
<asac> right ;)
<gnomefreak> brb but what is wrong with FF fix? ill only be  aminute
<fta> gnomefreak, you should use dch, you would have known what's wrong
<gnomefreak> fta: i did use dch
<gnomefreak> dch -i to start with
<gnomefreak> than -r for last change
<fta> then remove -i
<fta> just dch
<gnomefreak> other than bumping ubuntu by 1 and that is expected
<gnomefreak> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox/firefox.dev/revision/440  looks right to me
<asac> SeaMonkey 2.0 Beta 1
<gnomefreak> asac: ?
<gnomefreak> asac: i have b1 in PPA already have had it there well for a while
<gnomefreak> before the FTBFS issues
<asac> http://groups.google.com/group/mozilla.announce.prerelease/browse_thread/thread/60c0e5737c7d6c6c#
<asac> yeah
 * gnomefreak still doesnt see a problem with changelog
<asac> still the announcement seems to be new
<gnomefreak> asac: it does they were talking about pre b1 for a long time but i had b1 in PPA long before that. maybe the hg is pre b1?
<gnomefreak> once m-d gets fixed ill be glad to update it but take your time
<asac> gnomefreak: b1~hg... means its pre-b1
<gnomefreak> asac: ah ok now that makes sence
<gnomefreak> fta: if you mean the patch on the bug i havent updated it with changelog changes but as for changelog on branch i dont see anything wrong. ubuntu2 is in repos so ubuntu3 is next it has unreleased in it
<gnomefreak> and no spelling mistakes
<asac> gnomefreak: if the current bzr branch has UNRELEASED in it, you are supposed to add your entry to the existing changelog entry and not a new one
<asac> i think thats all fta is asking for
<asac> so uncommit ... move your stuff to the changelog below and remove your newly created one
<asac> take care that its still at UNRELEASED
<gnomefreak> i had karmic in it to start with. :) i didnt think adding to exsiting is good because 2 was released to archives
<asac> let me check
<asac> gnomefreak: so bzr branch has ubuntu2 on top and its UNRELEASED
<asac> gnomefreak: this means either we forgot to commit something or we dont have ubuntu2 in the archive
<asac> !info firefox-3.5 karmic
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 931 kB, installed size 3580 kB
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<asac> so that tells us that we dont have ubuntu2 in the archive
<asac> so please add your stuff to ubuntu2 UNRELEASED ;)
<asac> i guess you mixed firefox-3.0 up with firefox-3.5
<gnomefreak> doing so
<asac> 3.0 hsa ubuntu2 in archive
<asac> but not 3.5
<asac> !info firefox-3.0 karmic
<ubottu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 887 kB, installed size 3512 kB
<asac> right :)
<asac> hah
<gnomefreak> ah i see oops
<gnomefreak> do i uncommit the ubuntu2 entry and commit with me in there?
<gnomefreak> or add another revision
<asac> fta: something is odd with our firefox project and how we use release series
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+series
<asac> seems that trunk is a branch for us
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: hah. i think its because we used main development focus for 3.5
<fta> i didn't do that, someone else did
<asac> fixed
<asac> was it me?
<asac> the UI is still really unintuitive
<asac> was really hard for me to spot where to change something of that graph
<asac> now its fixed: https://edge.launchpad.net/firefox/+series
<fta> why is there just 1 release for everything?
<asac> marking old serieses obsolete
<asac> and updating other stuff
<micahg> asac: do mozilla bugs need to be upstreamed to be marked triaged?
<asac> let me first fix this ;)
<micahg> if it's not an issue with our package
<asac> micahg: yes, triaged is prereq. and you should add an empty upstream task if you dont have time to file it upstream
<micahg> I'm saying which comes first, marking triaged or upstream task?
<gnomefreak> same time IMO
<asac> fta: i am not sure what benefit we would get for replaying releases on launchpad
<asac> fta: maybe for xulrunner we could upload our tarballs
<fta> asac, have a nice graph
<asac> lol
<asac> i guess we would need some launchpadlib script for that
<gnomefreak> fta: should i uncommit your last entry (ubuntu2) and recommit it with my changes?
<micahg> if I can't find the upstream lets say and I open a task, do I mark triaged or confirmed?  I was marking confirmed and opening the upstream task
<micahg> empty
<asac> that automatically re-releases upstream tarballs there  and if upstream does not release any, release on our own
<micahg> note: this all had to do with a conversation I just ahd in ubuntu-bugs
<fta> gnomefreak, no! why would you want to do that?
<asac> micahg: triaged + empty
<asac> is the right one
<micahg> really
<micahg> ok
<micahg> didn't know that
<asac> this means all info available and "needs to be send upstream"
<gnomefreak> fta: because i added it to that changelog entry :)
<micahg> so I guess I'm off on the whole thing
<micahg> I thought triaged meant bug triager's job is over
<asac> micahg: well, its not really written somewher, but thats the idea: first forward triaged ones with empty upstream task
<asac> micahg: also thats the assumptions made in the upstream report are based on fromwhat i understood: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport
<fta> gnomefreak, just document your changes inside the last block, as it has been done several times in that file. we often have multiple contributors for a given release
<fta> that's just what i'm asking
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> asac: don't know why I didn't connect the dots
<asac> gnomefreak: simple: start with whatever is currently in bzr. commit your change, and add your stuff to _current_ changelog entry :)
<gnomefreak> done i pushed its updating
<gnomefreak> asac: fta can one of you reject it ill re propsose it i am unable to open email atm thanks to tbird
<asac> gnomefreak: why repropose?
<asac> gnomefreak: just push again and suggest a new merge
<asac> we will mark the old ones appropriately then
<gnomefreak> thats what i meant
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<BUGabundo> finally back
 * gnomefreak trys something new this time. give me a minute
<BUGabundo> nvidia broke :(
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: hi
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: mine works just o3d isnt working for some damn reason
<gnomefreak> asac: fta http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox/firefox.dev/revision/440  before i ask for merge
<gnomefreak> let me know
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: what version of gdm do you have?
<gnomefreak> after 2.27.4-0ubuntu3 update. restart i had to drop to TTY and restart gdm than all worked fine
<BUGabundo> let me check
 * gnomefreak been to busy to test compiz though
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy gdm  Installed: 2.27.4-0ubuntu4
<gnomefreak> nothing loaded after signing in
<BUGabundo> yep
<gnomefreak> ah i havent done updates in 6 or so hours that could be why
<BUGabundo> got that
<BUGabundo> nvidia broke
<BUGabundo> renamed xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> thanks for warning :)
<BUGabundo> fixd it
<asac> gnomefreak: we usually add   - update debian/control (like you can see everywhere else) below the comment
<asac> but its good that way imo
<asac> green light from me to suggest a merge against firefox/3.5
<asac> take care, i just renamed the branches a bit ;)
<gnomefreak> shit i left that out
<asac> gnomefreak: which firefox-3.0 do you have installed?
<gnomefreak> i normall use debian/control: bleh bleh bleh
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, but its good practice to keep same style of the reest of the changelog
<asac> and not add individual entries with your personal preference - which looks unsorted in the end
<gnomefreak> 3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2.me001
<asac> gnomefreak: do you have that running?
<gnomefreak> waiting to uninstall it
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<asac> gnomefreak: please start firefox 3.0
<asac> does it work?
<gnomefreak> asac: let me check
<gnomefreak> asac: lp:firefox-3.5 now?
<gnomefreak> everything is really slow atm. what do you mean by work?
<asac> gnomefreak: i think so yes.
<asac> gnomefreak: start firefox 3 please
<asac> gnomefreak: does it come up?
<micahg> they're doing maintenance on LP
<asac> check that its firefox 3 in about -> help ;)
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> micahg: yeah. i saw a mail or two
<asac> unscheduled downtime (/me didnt read that far)?
<BUGabundo> asac: any date to fix the darn FF 3.6 X crax??
<asac> BUGabundo: the --sync one?
<gnomefreak> asac: you need to reject the merge first
<BUGabundo> I found that starting from gnome do as less crash rate then from cli
<BUGabundo> asac: yes that
<BUGabundo> I just open in safemode, quit, and try 2 or 3 times and then it works
<BUGabundo> :((((
<asac> BUGabundo: we now have an upstream bug for that https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=499498
<gnomefreak> asac: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.11) Gecko/2009060309 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Firefox/3.0.11
<gnomefreak> works fine here
<asac> BUGabundo: interestingly enough the initial reporter doesnt see it anymore
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<BUGabundo> :((
<asac> gnomefreak: please test new tab
<BUGabundo> I just saw it
<BUGabundo> on daily ppa asac
<asac> do you get the ubuntu homepage there?
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. but shouldnt matter
<asac> we have a few more seeing it with 3.5.1 in archive
<gnomefreak> asac: any other tests?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 499498 in X-remote "BadWindow error upon first run of FF3.5 RC" [Normal,New]
<asac> gnomefreak: yes, newtab
<asac> ctrl+t
<asac> gnomefreak: does that show the ubuntu homepage?
<gnomefreak> i know new tab in 3.5 pissing me off badly testing 3.0 now
<gnomefreak> ubuntu search page but URL is empty
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats ok
<BUGabundo> asac: 3.5.1 too?? oh man
<BUGabundo> so it is ubuntu specific?
<asac> BUGabundo: yes, its grave bug in archive i would say
<gnomefreak> 3.5.1 does same thing but it has words in address bar
<gnomefreak> dont recall what it says though
<asac> gnomefreak: what pissed you off in newtab on 3.5?
<asac> gnomefreak: do you see the same behaviour on 3.5 now too?
<gnomefreak> aqsyes i liked empty one personally
<asac> can you restart 3.5?
<asac> i think you should see it there now as well
<gnomefreak> asac: yes both are about the same
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok.
<gnomefreak> i noticed it with 3.5 update today
<asac> its expected that someone prefers the empty one ;)
<gnomefreak> :) cant please everyone
<asac> ok thanks. i think i got all the feedback i wanted for now
<gnomefreak> asac: ok i rejected the other merge nad asked for merge this time
<gnomefreak> ok doing updates than im gone i havent eatten lunch or dinner yet
<asac> gnomefreak: enjoy ... we will check when we get the mail i guess
<reed__> asac: pushed 3.0.12 yet?
<asac> reed__: not yet. we usually wait a few hours to protect us against the worst regressions. but the gun is definitly loaded :)
<BUGabundo> .12? a new one
<BUGabundo> ?
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> some one please kill 3.0.x
<asac> why ;)?
<asac> its a decent user experience still
<BUGabundo> too oldddd
<asac> hehe
<asac> at lesat you can start it wihtout --sync ;)
<BUGabundo> haven't used --sync in a while :)
<asac> BUGabundo: yeah. if you have it open you dont need it anymore
<EruditeHermit> asac: hi
<EruditeHermit> asac: I have a question about launchpad
<EruditeHermit> would you know anything about it?
<gnomefreak> ok the patched fixed sunbird now that is ready, tbird still building and ff-3.5 asked for merge if you reject it ill fix the changelog/revision tomorrow but please comment on it so i know
<gnomefreak> EruditeHermit: we know a little but #launchpad would know more
<EruditeHermit> ah o k
<gnomefreak> checking email than going for night
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: how are you feeling lately ?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: other than in pain im alright but pain will never go away
<EruditeHermit> gnomefreak: what happened?
<BUGabundo> cirgury
<gnomefreak> EruditeHermit: knee problems sinc ei was 10
<EruditeHermit> =(
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: eye dont hurt but knee surgery didnt help knee
<BUGabundo> eheh
<gnomefreak> eye on monday again
<BUGabundo> guud luck
<gnomefreak> than glasses so i can see (everything is still very blurry
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: thanks
<gnomefreak> ok night guys
<asac_> EruditeHermit: irc thing is done atm. no i dont know anything about launchpad code base yet either
<asac_> i think dev.launchpad.net is the right resource not sure if htere is a #launchpad-dev channel; otherwise maybe #launchpad
<micahg> yes, there is a launchpad-dev channel for the development of LP
<asac_> gtk
<EruditeHermit> yeah I asked in #launchpad and figured out what I wanted
<EruditeHermit> thanks for pointing me there
<asac_> np
<bluekuja> asac__, it looks like you're lagging ;)
<BUGabundo> by several min
<bluekuja> yep
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-22
<asac_> net problems at irc gateway
<asac__> now back here ;)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> we have multiple asacs now
 * BUGabundo wonders where here is
<asac__> here == my primary irssi screen ;)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<fta> reed__, does 3.6 has a codename already?
<reed__> yes, Namaroka
<reed__> er
<reed__> Namoroka
<reed__> I can't spell :)
<fta> another park?
<reed__> they are all parks
<reed__> every one of our code names
<reed__> are parks
<fta> ok, good
<reed__> is a park*
<BUGabundo> fta: it was already on wikipedia
<fta> and https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Namoroka
<fta> once you have the name, it's easy to find
<BUGabundo> is it me or is notify-osd font size SMALLER?
<fta> it is
<fta> it's almost unreadable, tiny font on semi-transparent background, it's blurry
<fta> BUGabundo, ^^
<fta> BUGabundo, but if it's just to read your tests, it's all fine
 * BUGabundo slaps fta around with a wet towel
<BUGabundo> yeah its smaller, less readable
<BUGabundo> and when mouse is over, (at least without nvidia driver so no composite) very blurry
<fta> asac, seems a big(?) part of lp is missing, there's a bunch of symlinks to ../sourcecode/xxx (outside of the branch), unless i missed something
<fta> BUGabundo, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/chromium-popcon-3.png
<asac> fta: file a bug. who knows what those symlinks are
<reed__> fta: remember, closed source == better, in launchpad's eyes
<reed__> :)
<fta> asac, i didn't use the script, i just cloned the branch
<asac> yeah. maybe they are filled when using the script
<asac> or they are left overs from best-practices developmenet deployments ;)
<asac> or simply bugs
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/223983/
<asac> fta: that looks like something that might get build
<fta> you build in ../sourcecode/ ?
<asac> e.g. loom is definitly free software too
<asac> me?
<asac> ;)
<asac> who knows. maybe they put the in-source generated stuff in lib/..
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/223997/
<fta> that's from the root of trunk
<asac> yeah. try the script
<asac> most likely it makes a tree combined from multiple bzr things
<fta> no, it will break my system.
<asac> hehe
<asac> i havent looked so i cant help ... #launchpad-dev exists
<fta> i'm not looking for help, i'm just looking
<asac> yeah. check what the script does. maybe you can find the pieces
<asac> or what it runs to pull the pieces
<asac> i would think if it pulls something there would a command/script/rule for that part
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/224005/
<fta> i see nothing that could add the missing ../sourcecode/
<asac> not sure. is that the complete build? maybe subscomponents have their own build stuff etc?
<e-jat> !ping asac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping asac
<micahg> silly bot...
<micahg> he's probably still sleeping
<e-jat> owh ..
<micahg> he's UTC +1 or +2
<micahg> I think...
<e-jat> micahg: http://imagebin.ca/view/ZLPiOLk9.html
<e-jat> is it a bugs or else .. seem like ff 3.0.11 work well
<e-jat> its happend at most of submit form at any website
<e-jat> shiretoko n minefield :(
<e-jat> micahg: any idea about that?
<micahg> what happens on google.com?
<micahg> same thing?
<e-jat> yeah ..
<e-jat> long form
<e-jat> wait
<micahg> bug 383020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383020 in firefox-3.5 "Some input fields are several times longer than normal" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383020
<micahg> do you have a special font as the system default?
<e-jat> http://imagebin.ca/view/1pbpc3q.html
<e-jat> owh ok ..
<e-jat> theres someone already report the bugs ..
<e-jat> special font ?
<e-jat> yeah . i do .
<e-jat> i use Lucida Grande ..
<micahg> yep
<micahg> that'll do it
<e-jat> is it the course?
<micahg> it's weird
<e-jat> ic ..
<micahg> the ubuntu bug has the upstream listed
<e-jat> but .. for 3.0.11 seem ok
<e-jat> ok ..
 * e-jat just wait the bugs get fixed :)
<micahg> if you can add anything to the upstream report, go for it
<e-jat> thanks micahg for da info .. at least i know its already get triaged
 * e-jat otw ..
<micahg> you don't have any special powers in teh mozilla tracker do you?
<e-jat> it also happen in 3.6
<e-jat> i dont think so ..
<micahg> ok
<micahg> probably something to do with teh code rewrite from 1.9 to 1.9.1
<e-jat> ic
<e-jat>  So if others could try setting
<e-jat> their fonts to Lucida Grande and see if they can reproduce the issue, perhaps
<e-jat> we can fix this permanently.
 * e-jat creating account at mozilla
<micahg> the workaround is aparently to change the font to Liberation Sans
<micahg> you can vote for it :)
 * e-jat yeah for sure ill do ..
<micahg> you have the upstream bug no?
<e-jat> because .. it work well with 3.0.11
<e-jat> just now u given me :)
<micahg> ok
<e-jat> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=500550
<e-jat> right?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 500550 in General "Text input displayed too wide when certain fonts are used" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<micahg> yep
<micahg> it worked fine in 3.0.11 with the same system?
<micahg> You can note that in a comment
<micahg> oh
<micahg> neverming
<e-jat> ?
<micahg> the OP posted it
<micahg> you can still vote for it :)
<e-jat> submit it :)
<micahg> submit what?
<e-jat> comment :)
<micahg> nah, no need unless you're adding something
<e-jat> owh .. so i submit the imagebin link can ?
<micahg> no need, unless it shows something the current atttachment doesn't
<e-jat> to make sure it not happend to google.com page only
<e-jat> or it not neccessary ?
<micahg> that was still google wasn't it?
<e-jat> owh my mistake.. can i remove it ?
<e-jat> or will ya ..
<e-jat> :(
 * e-jat my bad..
<micahg> It's ok
<micahg> you can leave it there
<e-jat> hope it will be decide in short time :)
<asac> hi
<Paddy_NI> Hey asac
<asac> hi Paddy_NI
 * asac yawns still
<Paddy_NI> hehe
<Paddy_NI> Yeah its one of those mornings
<Paddy_NI> I am getting ridiculous lag at the moment... mobile broadband
<asac> yeah. thats mobile broadband
<Paddy_NI> Makes helping out on #ubuntu a real pain
<asac> i can guess that
<asac> Note that although we announced previously that we'd be holding back two
<asac> components (codehosting and soyuz), we changed our minds :-).  They are
<asac> opened too -- all the code is open.  See here for details:
<asac> fta: ^
<asac> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-is-now-open-source
<asac> hmm. didnt i post that yesterday too?
<Paddy_NI> heh cool :D
<Paddy_NI> Not that I had seen anyway
<Paddy_NI> cheers that's excellent news
<asac> indeed
<asac> it was that we wondered yesterday whether there were still parts closed, which seems to be not the casde
 * asac fights with bzr automagic tagging in debcommit
<asac> fta: its really crazy ... are really all orig.tar.gz in our dailies kept till eow?
<asac> seems the .debs really get removed
<asac> but
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+files/xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2~a1~hg20090204r24644+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<asac> is the first 1.9.1 i can find ;)
<asac> sounds like it might match when we started 1.9.2 dailies
<asac> but ok. its just 600*30 origs for xul 1.9.2
<asac> e.g. 18 GB
<asac> but for chromium its probably more annoying
<fta> asac, ~40GB
<asac> ok i think the BadWindow thing should be fixed in trunk dailies
<EruditeHermit> hey guys is there a PPA with just firefox 3.5.1 release?
<asac> EruditeHermit: for what?
<EruditeHermit> asac: to use?
<asac> EruditeHermit: jaunty -> jaunty-security
<EruditeHermit> oh its in jaunty?
<asac> yes
<EruditeHermit> how come I don't have it
<asac> and its up-to-date in -security
<asac> EruditeHermit: its a separate package so you can install it side-by-side
<asac> and even run it side by side
<asac> its ment to be a "preview" ... and a service we provide for firefox friends
<asac> install firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> what about to replace firefox on the system
<asac> no such package available atm
<asac> you can remove firefox-3.0 ;)
<asac> but that will break the searchplugins (bug!)
<EruditeHermit> well I'll keep it
<EruditeHermit> does it show up as shiretoko?
<asac> yes
<EruditeHermit> =(
<asac> we only brand the default browser officially
<asac> well. i guess you can live with it
<asac> !shiretoko
<ubottu> FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<asac> !ffox35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffox35
<asac> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<EruditeHermit> yeah yeah
<EruditeHermit> well
<EruditeHermit> bring on karmic
<EruditeHermit> !
<asac> EruditeHermit: will happen soon on karmic
<asac> alpha3 is out on thu ... then we start transitioning and hopefully for a4 we have 3.5 as our default
<gnomefreak> gdm is still broken (again)
<asac> !ff35 | gnomefreak
<ubottu> gnomefreak: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<asac> can you please update that so it also suggests to install firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<asac> ?
<asac> i think i can do that too, but dont remember the syntax
<gnomefreak> i have it installed
<gnomefreak> and set to default
<asac> gnomefreak: i mean: can you please update the bot text ;)
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> e.g. ... by installing the package firefox-3.5  => ... by installing the package firefox-3.5 (and firefox-3.5-gnome-support)
<EruditeHermit> ubufox is not campatible
<EruditeHermit> compatible
<gnomefreak> good no thinking needed
<asac> EruditeHermit: in jaunty? yes. in karmic, its compatible
<asac> i think we might want to consider a SRU for that
<gnomefreak> !no firefox-3.5 is <reply> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<ubottu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<gnomefreak> ubottu: i know
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i know
<gnomefreak> why would you
<gnomefreak> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<gnomefreak> asac: work for you?
<gnomefreak> !firefox-3.5 karmic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. thanks
<asac> !ffox35
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffox35
<asac> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<asac> gnomefreak: its not updated :(
<asac> see ^
<gnomefreak> yeah thinking of how to alais it
<gnomefreak> i cant remember the command
<asac> !no ff35 is <reply> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<gnomefreak> asac: alis is better but i have to spell it right
<asac> seems i got thrown out of the editors group ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: you may have to log in first anyway
<asac> gnomefreak: log in where? to freenode or to bot?
<asac> i am logged in
<asac> i dont mind ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: try typing @whoami
<asac> @whoami
<gnomefreak> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<asac> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<asac> @whoami
<asac> doesnt work for me ;)
<gnomefreak> im seeing that
<gnomefreak> @whoami
<ubottu> gnomefreak
<asac> so i am not known ;)
<asac> ubottu: whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<asac> @whoami
<asac> ubottu: @whoami
<asac> stupid bot ;)
<gnomefreak> asac: try @login
<gnomefreak> there is a way to set it to log in automagicly but dont remember :(
<gnomefreak> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-mozillateam's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<asac> @login
<asac> @whoami
<asac> @help login
<asac> ubottu: help
<asac> ubottu: !login
<asac> nothing
<asac> bad bot
<bluekuja> asac, you need to wait nickserv to update
<bluekuja> asac, if you just logged in, it takes a while to refresh the cache
<bluekuja> @whoami
<asac> i think i logged in like 12 hours ago :-P
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> it doesnt work for me too
<bluekuja> maybe it's lagging badly
<bluekuja> ubottu: whoami
<bluekuja> nothing
<gnomefreak> lol asac did you get a pm from bot?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: you have to use @
<bluekuja> @whoami
<bluekuja> nothing
<gnomefreak> ok be back i need to be briefed on what is going on in #...-ops
<bluekuja> ok
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: you werent added to edit bot so the @ commands wont work (ther eis one command that will work but thats because ! gives you something else)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, oh ok
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> @whoami
<bluekuja> works now?
<bluekuja> !help
<gnomefreak> look for a pm from bot he should explain it
<bluekuja> no pms
<bluekuja> : /
<gnomefreak> now that ther eis an irc council getting anyone bot privledges is a pain in the ass and i would hav eto look it up again. i havent done any of my op things in long time
<bluekuja> it lagged out
<bluekuja> lol
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> asac: thunderbird is fixed just have to push changes and sunbird is fixed :) im not real sure what is next but im going slow today for a while until coffee kinks in. any ubufox i will look at if you have any
<gnomefreak> asac: ok tbird2 branc is pushed not populated but pushed
<gnomefreak> :) https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/thunderbird/thunderbird2.dev anything i need to change let me know kind of early while im not pulling my hair out yet
<gnomefreak> ok so i forgot the word "version"
<asac> gnomefreak: you should really use topic branch names ;)
<gnomefreak> in both entries
<asac> bug 401165
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401165 in thunderbird "build dependency on GCC-4.3 [armel]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401165
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you mean thunderbird2/thunderbird.dev isnt right?
<asac> gnomefreak: well. your branch name should have been more like: thunderbird.lp401165
<asac> etc.
<gnomefreak> asac: that would be alot of changing if i fix other bugs in it
<asac> gnomefreak: in that way you do not need to delete it after it was merged
<asac> so you keep it for your children
<asac> just mark it merged ... next time create a new branch with a good topicname
<asac> gnomefreak: you should just submit one branch per bug
<asac> thats a good guidline
<gnomefreak> asac: good point
<asac> gnomefreak: or give it a nother topic like month: thunderbird.gnomefreaks.jul.fixes1
<asac> gnomefreak: or give it a nother topic like month: thunderbird.gnomefreaks.jul09.fixes1
<asac> ;)
<asac> be innovative. but bug numbers usually work well
<asac> gnomefreak: you can rename your branch in launchpad
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe do that so i can merge it and then you can mark it merged ;)
<gnomefreak> :) i can change it
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. use thunderbird.lp401165
<gnomefreak> asac: did you merge ff brnach so i can marked that lerged
<asac> and request a merge if you want to do it right ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: the merge request will be automatically flagged as merge ... so i think you should see an email and then you can mark the branch merged too
<asac> i didnt do that yet
<asac> my bad
<asac> i approved it though
<asac> so you could probably already mark it as merged
 * gnomefreak looks for target branch for tbird
<gnomefreak> found it
<gnomefreak> asac: ok tbird is ready for review when you get time
<gnomefreak> updates > email > something else
<gnomefreak> something else can be replaced with anything that is needed
<gnomefreak> asac: my sunbird branch is using normal name since it is my main branch (hope you can deal with versioning since i pushed ubuntu6 to PPA by mistake (before i got to fix branch
<gnomefreak> bug 386797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386797 in launchpad-foundations "Enable distributed content development" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386797
<gnomefreak> does anyone not see the video on http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2784428569/
<asac> nope
<gnomefreak> i see it fine too seems wolfger doesnt
<gnomefreak> asac: look at bug 263442 for more info if you want it
<gnomefreak> !info gnash-plugin-mozilla
<gnomefreak> ok what is the name of that app
<gnomefreak> ah found it
<gnomefreak> damn bot
<gnomefreak> asac: what is the package name for epiphany-browser-webkit (not gecko)
<asac> gnomefreak: epiphany-webkit
<asac> !info mozilla-plugin-gnash
<ubottu> mozilla-plugin-gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player - Plugin for Mozilla and derivatives. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 39 kB, installed size 216 kB
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks but it wasnt in hardy as i recall
<asac> it is
<asac> not that version of course, but the package should be there
<gnomefreak> oh cool
<gnomefreak> oh crap
<gnomefreak> cant remember bug # now
<asac> there shouldnt be soo many gnash bugs ... at lesat compared to ffox
 * gnomefreak getting pissed off at people not listening to help themselves
<gnomefreak> asac: most i would say are swfdec-*
<asac> yes swfdec is too slow
<gnomefreak> its crap and not needed IMHO
<gnomefreak> but thats me
 * gnomefreak needs smoke before i get ban happy
<asac> ban-happy ... sounds like fun
<gnomefreak> :) it can be
<gnomefreak> asac: what did you do to ubufox? see bug 402804
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402804 in ubufox "Ubufox 0.8a1 does not respect my homepage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402804
<gnomefreak> i have been checking email way too long becuase of the BS in -ops
<gnomefreak> seems you set the search as home page (in links yes but not home page afaik
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.5 karmic
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 931 kB, installed size 3580 kB
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<asac> gnomefreak: its not ubufox i think. i commented on the bug
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks
 * gnomefreak thinking of taking the rest of day off. its a bit earlier than i thought i would 
<denisesballs> hey asac, saw you on this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/269188 , was curious if this fix is still needed in 8.04.3 http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269188 in nspr "Extreme slowness, "Firefox is already running" error for >3 users launching Firefox in LTSP environment" [High,In progress]
<asac> denisesballs: i would think its needed, yes
<denisesballs> ok, cool. i did install it just to be safe but wanted to check
<fta> reed__, failed! https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=503597#c6
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 503597 in Build Config "configure.in silently disables necko wifi when header is missing (Linux only)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<micahg> asac, is bug 401859 a dupe of bug 107247?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401859 in firefox-3.5 "scrolling with keyboard doesn't always work" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 107247 in firefox "Launchpad bug pages trigger caret browsing in Firefox and other Gecko browsers" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/107247
<reed__> fta: I'll look in a bit
<reed__> fta: a
<reed__> ah
<reed__> dbaron got it
<james_w> hey
<james_w> any reports of firefox screwing up its keep-alive handling?
<asac> james_w: regression?
<james_w> I'm not entirely sure
<asac> micahg: from summary it seems so
<asac> james_w: there are a bunch of keep-alive reports open in bugzilla
<james_w> I'll try downloading in a minute
<micahg> asac: is it ok that the other bug is titled for LP only, I know the upstream wasn't
<asac> james_w: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=advanced&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr&short_desc=keep-alive&long_desc_type=substring&long_desc=&bug_file_loc_type=allwordssubstr&bug_file_loc=&status_whiteboard_type=allwordssubstr&status_whiteboard=&keywords_type=allwords&keywords=&resolution=DUPLICATE&resolution=---&emailassigned_to1=1&emailtype1=exact&email1=&emailassigned_to2=1&emailreporter2=1&emailqa_contact2=1&emailtype2=
<james_w> I hit a page, it sends a keep-alive request, receives the response, I hit reload, and most of the time it will spin until the server closes the connection, and only then send the GET according to wireshark
<james_w> epiphany has no such problem
<asac> micahg: asked for other websites
<asac> micahg: having more examples might help getting a minimal testcase
<asac> i am not even sure mozilla folks will see the current caret problem as it just appeared on edge
<micahg> I also see it on amd64
<micahg> I noticed you marked upstream as x86
<asac> james_w: do you monitor this on server side or on client?
<james_w> I'm both in this case
<james_w> I was hitting a local webserver
<james_w> asac: open https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=161464
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 161464 in Networking "http 1.1 keep-alive doesnt' work" [Normal,New]
<james_w> wait a minute
<james_w> hit reload, takes ~1.5s for me
<james_w> count to 3
<asac> i have to run ... will be back in 5 minutes
<james_w> hit reload, takes ~20s
<james_w> sure
<james_w> wait another minute, hit reload, takes ~1.5s again
<asac> james_w: ffox 3.5?
<james_w> 3.0
<james_w> just about to try 3.5
<asac> james_w: i dont see it here in 3.5
<asac> james_w: works well here. extensions?
<james_w> 3.5 checks out ok
<james_w> I'll test
<james_w> what's the command to get a blank profile?
<asac> if you find the extension that causes this let me know
<asac> james_w: run firefox -P
<asac> to open the profile manager
<asac> and create a new one
<asac> james_w: or run with -safe-mode
<asac> but some extensions still interfere badly
<micahg> I see 3.0.12 was released
<james_w> this was a profile that I started fresh a month or so ago
<micahg> Can  I start asking people to test with the new version?
<asac> micahg: you mean fix committed bugs?
<micahg> no
<micahg> crashes we haven;t pinned down yet
<micahg> Did we have any fix committed for FF3.0?
<asac> micahg: i dont think we had any crash fix committed no.
<micahg> ok
<james_w> yeah, seems to be a plugin
<asac> but i think asking for crashes where there is no way to reproduce doesnt make much sense
<asac> james_w: if you have a list i could do a bet :)
<james_w> "Tamper Data"
<james_w> as soon as you suggested plugin I though it might be that one :-)
<james_w> if you have the window open but inactive then it screws up keep-alive
<asac> wow. what is tamper data ;)
<asac> new to me
<asac> sounds scary ;)
<james_w> allows you to edit headers on the fly
<asac> heh ok
<asac> yeah
<asac> probably there is header bustage then
<james_w> it shouldn't get involved if it's inactive
<james_w> but I can live with closing the window when I'm not using it
<james_w> thanks
<asac> yeah
<asac> james_w: do you have an extension to monitor whats going on? liveheaders works good for me
<james_w> yeah, I use liveheaders as well
<micahg> asac: I think I figured out part of the flash problem
<asac> ah ok. so you probably have setup rules that bust the thing
<asac> ok
<asac> lets not bother then
<micahg> if a user installs a flash plugin intheir profile and then installs the system extension, flash won't work
<james_w> but I needed to send some weird headers for testing
<james_w> thanks for your time
<asac> micahg: the multiple-flash-cause-confusion problem?
<micahg> yeah, that's one version of it
<asac> james_w: np
<micahg> I'm still trying to figure out the conflict between different flashes thingy
<asac> micahg: why wont flash work in that case?
<micahg> I don't know
<asac> you mean if he installs two time the same flash version?
<micahg> I think it might be trying to use both
<asac> or if he has different versions?
<asac> micahg: that might be a bug
<micahg> no, version 9 is installed in teh profile, version 10 as a .deb
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> I think so
<micahg> I have to check upstream
<asac> micahg: does it feel like it tries to use different engines alternating?
<micahg> possibly
<asac> e.g. one flash film use this, the other that and so on
<micahg> it's a theory at the moemnt
<micahg> I haven't tested
<asac> micahg: do you see anything on the console?
<micahg> but from most of the cases I've seen over the past few months it makes sense
<micahg> I'll have to test it over the weekend
<asac> micahg: please check if it works with upstream build
<micahg> as in I should download the tarball and try it?
<asac> like linking our sys plugin to the upstream build plugins/ dir
<asac> right. unpack upstream build. there is a plugins dir i guess. link the plugin that we have system wide in it with  ln -s
<micahg> ok
<asac> and then start with same profile that has the profile flash
<micahg> I'll have to try that over the wekend
<asac> great
<e-jat> asac: the adobe reader issue still under triage right?
<micahg> asac: bug 291817 is won't fix for ff3, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291817 in firefox-3.5 "Click on the back button doesn't scroll the previous page to the previous position" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291817
<BUGabundo> hey hey
<BUGabundo> guys installed daily ppa ff 3.6 (for jaunty) in debian experimental
<BUGabundo> works ok
<BUGabundo> but lost search engines
<BUGabundo> :\\
<fta> obviously
<fta> as they are in our 3.0 package
<BUGabundo> ahhhh
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> that's why we pull it on ubuntu
<fta> asac, http://identi.ca/notice/6844689
<BUGabundo> but doesn't work on debian
<BUGabundo> LOOLOLOL
<fta> jamesh, 1st complaint against -daily builds: http://identi.ca/notice/6844689
<fta> jamesh, oops, sorry, wrong james
<BUGabundo> ahhahah
<asac> fta: i dont get what he refers to exactly
<asac> fta: buildd queue?
<fta> asac, i think so
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~stemp/+archive/ppa
<fta> seems he's also doing a bunch of ppa work: https://edge.launchpad.net/~stemp/+ppa-packages
<micahg> BUGabundo: search engine bug 383484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383484 in firefox-3.5 "search engine plugins missing in firefox-3.5 packages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383484
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> don't think that's exatly my bug
<BUGabundo> NOR is it supported
<BUGabundo> to isntal PPA packages on debian
<BUGabundo> :)
<micahg> well, it's the bug for the search engines to either be a separate package or be included in everything
<BUGabundo> asac: (10:30:00 PM) rleeds: I feel like I must not be the first to ask this (I apologize), but I just started getting a custom google search from my shiretoko search bar today. What gives?
<BUGabundo> I want to smack you too
<BUGabundo> why did you change my BLANK page?
<BUGabundo> now I have a co-search !
<BUGabundo> :p
<pianistbaby> fta: hi
<pianistbaby> i am looking at https://launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa . are you mozilla staff?
<pianistbaby> or Ubuntu staff? fta?
<fta> ubuntu
<pianistbaby> ok.
<pianistbaby> i just wanted to know whether any ppa site on launchpad.net is safe
<pianistbaby> are all safe?
<micahg> safe?
<pianistbaby> does launchpad.net verify each ppa sub-site
<micahg> what does verify mean?
<pianistbaby> micahg: maybe a bad person would try to put malware...
<micahg> you shouldn't use a ppa unless you trust the person/group
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> no PPA is verified
<fta> pianistbaby, no, by default, no ppa should be trusted, anyone could create one
<BUGabundo> you have to trust on who runs the PPA
<BUGabundo> same as the archive
<pianistbaby> fta: ok, but you are paid staff with ubuntu?
<micahg> anyone can upload their own version of a certain app with malware in it if they wanted to
<BUGabundo> you trust archive admins and devs with upload rights
<pianistbaby> BUGabundo:  micahg, fta: so how can we know whethre someone's ppa on lauchpad is safe? i'm a newbie.
<BUGabundo> paid? naaa he just loves us too much
<micahg> you don't
<BUGabundo> you don't pianistbaby
<micahg> if you want safe, stick with the ubuntu repos
<BUGabundo> if you really want, you need to check the source
<pianistbaby> BUGabundo: is fta an archive admin and dev?
<BUGabundo> but I can't imagine anyone checking Firefox source!!!
<pianistbaby> BUGabundo: i don't know how to read source.
<BUGabundo> pianistbaby: I'll let fta answer that
<pianistbaby> i'm no comp-scientist.
<BUGabundo> don't want to offend him :p
<pianistbaby> does mozilla create an official PPA site for thunderbird?
<fta> pianistbaby, i'm not archive admin, i'm not paid by canonical, but i'm a regular contributor
<BUGabundo> ohh don't worry. we are all *crazy* scientist
<micahg> pianistbaby: are you looking for somethign specific?
<pianistbaby> what's the worst thing that can happen if we get a bad person's ppa?
<pianistbaby> micahg: yes, thunderbird
<micahg> have all your personal files sent to everyone in china :)
<pianistbaby> micahg: really?
<pianistbaby> wow.
<pianistbaby> not good
<micahg> just about anything
<pianistbaby> can a bad person's ppa also do stuff like keylog ?
<micahg> yep
<pianistbaby> this is scary and serious stuff
<micahg> right
<pianistbaby> that's why i want to know to be careful before installing ppa
<micahg> It's freedom for developers
<micahg> but caveat emptor applies
<pianistbaby> that's why i'm wondering if mozilla creates easy PPA for thunderbird.
<micahg> pianistbaby: you looking for thunderbird 3?
<pianistbaby> micahg: yes, beta 3
<fta> pianistbaby, you're the 1st to ever ask that question here ;)
<micahg> pianistbaby: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<micahg> the mozilla team maintains this
<pianistbaby> micahg: thanks.
<micahg> it's actually preb4
<micahg> fta's pretty trustworthy too :)
<pianistbaby> micahg: if the official mozilla team created that, why does fta invest time with his ppa?
<BUGabundo> now pianistbaby you will have to trust US
<pianistbaby> is it not reduntant?
<micahg> ask fta :)
<BUGabundo> err
<fta> pianistbaby, it's also me pushing stuff there, so if you don't trust me, no luck ;)
<BUGabundo> pianistbaby: fta is the mozilla team
<BUGabundo> LOL
<pianistbaby> BUGabundo: when i asked fta, he just said he's with ubuntu. he didn't say he was with mozilla.
<fta> pianistbaby, my own PPA pre-dates all the -dailies
<pianistbaby> what does "pre-date" mean. does that mean that your ppa are "newer"?
<micahg> pianistbaby: fta does most of the uploading for the daily ppa anyways
<fta> no, it was created before
<fta> now, i moved my attention to dedicated ppas
<pianistbaby> guys, i already have http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu in my sources list. (this is how i get the latest firefox 3.5 everyday.)
<fta> then take tb3 from there too
<micahg> well, you can just install thunderbird-3.0 then
<pianistbaby> so when i go apt-get install thunderbird, will this remove my current version of TB, which is 2.0.0.22 (20090608)?
<micahg> no
<micahg> you can have both
<pianistbaby> can i have TB3.0 "take over" my 2.X.x?
<pianistbaby> by take over i mean, that it knows my email accounts, etc.
<micahg> it should import your profile on install
<pianistbaby> micahg: thanks. i'll try now.
<micahg> or rather copy it
<pianistbaby> you folks are so helpful!!!
<BUGabundo> we do try
<pianistbaby> I love PPA stuff.
<pianistbaby> I also have chromium on ppa
<BUGabundo> and in the mean time we laugh a bit
<micahg> I started uploading to my own
<micahg> that's when it gets cool IMHO
<BUGabundo> pianistbaby: again done by fta
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> you trust him too much
<BUGabundo> you can't do that
<fta> lol
<pianistbaby> BUGabundo: fta does chromium?
<pianistbaby> wow
<fta> yes, i do
<BUGabundo> I've never even seen a pic of him
<pianistbaby> fta, i guess i do trust you. 8-)
<BUGabundo> at least asac as a fake on his launchpad account
<pianistbaby> fta, are you a computer scientist student?
<micahg> BUGabundo: fake what?
<BUGabundo> micahg: :)
<BUGabundo> pianistbaby: no.... fta just fakes he works very hard at the office
<BUGabundo> but then spends all his time here
<pianistbaby> with daily builds, the excitement for the next ubuntu version is decreased.
<pianistbaby> does anybody share that feeling.
<pianistbaby> fta: is your work in office IT work?
<fta> pianistbaby, no
<micahg> no, dailies aren't meant for everyone
<BUGabundo> now I realize I have no idea what fta does for a living :)
<micahg> there is a certain amount of risk
<BUGabundo> fta: what do you do?
<fta> BUGabundo, because i don't talk much about my private life in public, it's private
<fta> i prefer it that way
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> I would say  you can tell me in PVT
<pianistbaby> i just installed TB3.0. and i use gmail. tb3 copied over profile from tb2.x. i read that tb3b3 has new gmail features. does this mean i have to tweak stuff in my gmail accounts in tb3.x?
<BUGabundo> but then some of it would be slaterd all over the intertubes :)
<BUGabundo> or not!
<micahg> Humor break: http://www.arcamax.com/jokes/s-583848-122673
<fta> BUGabundo, i'm a regular contributor and i usually know what i'm doing, that's enough to know about me ;)
<BUGabundo> fta not for me
<fta> BUGabundo, what do you mean?
<BUGabundo> but hey, no one can (or will) force you
<asac> fta: heh .ok. but he seems to be the silent minority still - fortunately
<BUGabundo> fta: I'm just TOOOO curiouse
<BUGabundo> why do you think I run the cutting edge
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> and am on allllll so many SNs?
<BUGabundo> asac: ??
<fta> asac, yep
<asac> stemp - re: complain about daily ppa
<BUGabundo> ah
<asac> micahg: bug 291817 is wont fix for 3.0, yes. is it forwarded upstream? (launchpad seems down)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291817 in firefox-3.5 "Click on the back button doesn't scroll the previous page to the previous position" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291817
<micahg> asac: yeah, it was fixed upstream
<micahg> and fixed in 3.5
<micahg> I was just going to close it in 3.0
<micahg> LP is undergoing maintenance
 * asac wonders if xul 1.9.2 dailies are built
<micahg> that e-mail from yesterday was about today :)
<BUGabundo> I got some updates asac
<asac> lets check update
<asac> BUGabundo: did they fix your BadWindo issues?
<BUGabundo> let me restart FF
<asac> maybe try to restart a bunch of times
<BUGabundo> not that restart fixes it
<BUGabundo> I may need to restart my system t
<BUGabundo> or that
<fta> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head": OOPS-1299EA671
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1299EA671
<asac> if you updated xulrunner you need to stop it ... and be sure its not running
<asac> then start it and kill it a few times
<asac> at best from a console
<BUGabundo> great.... no crash but not verbose or FF :(
<BUGabundo> asac: I mostly start FF from cli or DO
<asac> BUGabundo: ensure that no ffox is running using ps and killall ;)
<BUGabundo> $ firefox-3.6 -g
<BUGabundo> [New Thread 0x7fffe65f1950 (LWP 390)]
<BUGabundo> [New Thread 0x7fffe5df0950 (LWP 391)]
<BUGabundo> (no debugging symbols found)
<BUGabundo> (no debugging symbols found)
<BUGabundo> (no debugging symbols found)
<BUGabundo> (no debugging symbols found)
<BUGabundo> [Thread 0x7fffe5df0950 (LWP 391) exited]
<BUGabundo> [Thread 0x7fffe65f1950 (LWP 390) exited]
<BUGabundo> Program exited with code 01.
<asac> BUGabundo: which version does xulrunner-1.9.2 have?
<BUGabundo> asac: of course I did that
<BUGabundo> :))
<asac> seems its not built yet
<BUGabundo> let me se
<asac> but LP is in read only mode so i dont know
<asac> waiting for upgrade to finish
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 1.9.2~a1~hg20090721r30497+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<asac> yeah thats too old
<asac>  1.9.2~a1~hg20090722r30558+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2
<asac> thats the one
<asac> too bad..seems its not yet finished
<asac> i only get 1.9.1 update from 22nd Jul
<BUGabundo> $ firefox-3.6 --safe-mode
<BUGabundo> Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-3.6' received an X Window System error.
<BUGabundo> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<BUGabundo> The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
<BUGabundo>   (Details: serial 920 error_code 3 request_code 20 minor_code 0)
<BUGabundo>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<BUGabundo>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<BUGabundo>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<BUGabundo>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<BUGabundo>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<BUGabundo> aborting...
<BUGabundo> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<fta> too old?
<BUGabundo> so no fix :(
<BUGabundo> too old?
<BUGabundo> I just did my daily updates!!!
<BUGabundo> crazy drunku coder
<fta> there was a ftbfs today, i fixed it, but did i respin the build? i don't remember
<asac> fta: did you fix before or after my commit?
<LLStarks> jesus christ asac
<LLStarks> multisearch is terrible
<asac> fta: i think you fixed something before
<fta> asac, your commit? i didn't see any from you today
<asac> LLStarks: its not ment to be beautiful ;)
<LLStarks> google images and google news is gone!
<asac> let me check
<asac> fta: committed bandaid patch for  BadWindow crashes
<LLStarks> why would anyone think that this was a good idea?
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: but is it?
<BUGabundo> I've seen ppl talk about it
<asac> fta: http://identi.ca/notice/6819369
<LLStarks> i hate it
<asac> hmm seems to not reveal the revision ;)
<LLStarks> and i see it as an infection to my firefox 3.6
<asac> fta: 478
<BUGabundo> I just want TabMixPlus to finally fix their dumb plugin and make it work again
<fta> asac, mine is 479
<asac> LLStarks: first: file a bug
<asac> fta: what wsa the build problem
<asac> ?
<BUGabundo> doh....
<fta> checking for iwlib.h... no
<fta> configure: error: Can't find header iwlib.h for Necko WiFi scanning (might be in package iwlib-dev (Ubuntu) or wireless-tools-devel (Fedora)); use --disable-necko-wifi to disable
<fta> make: *** [build-tree/mozilla/config.status] Error 1
<asac> fta: was the patch i landed involved? (i swear i tested if it applies with the current topmost changelog revision)
<BUGabundo> brb
<asac> fta: ah ok
<BUGabundo> need to wack a few ppl
<asac> fta: thanks. did you add libiw-dev?
<LLStarks> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/402767
<LLStarks> ENJOY
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch add on blocks the functionality of firefox location bar" [Undecided,Triaged]
<fta> asac, yes
<asac> i think we need to add that actually to eanble wifi
<asac> good catch
<LLStarks> add firefox-3.6 ubuntu to that
<asac> so some luck it started to fail
<asac> LLStarks: thats your bug?
<asac> ok
<LLStarks> consensus: multisearch is pure fail.
<asac> LLStarks: i think i already commented on that?
<fta> asac, no, they added that configure check today, but the feature was there since last week
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: want to co-file one against Notify-OSD beeing over FF search?
<asac> fta: huh? but before they used wireless extension for this geolocation thing?
<fta> asac, yes
<fta> mozilla 503597
<asac> fta: i think we forgot to enable it ;) ... which would explain why i just processed a bug yesterday where someone complained that it doesnt work
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 503597 in Build Config "configure.in silently disables necko wifi when header is missing (Linux only)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=503597
<LLStarks> This new extension essentially cripples the toolbar. I can't search images, news, or use functions like define:word
<asac> (besides the weaknesses that wireless extension imposes)
<LLStarks> oh shit, bug. i hate that!
<fta> asac, no, it's enabled by default, but the lib is loosely loaded at run time
<LLStarks> notifications are pest
<asac> fta: and what at compile time? so 3.5 shipped their own headers and didnt need the -dev package?
<asac> LLStarks: is that a different bug? (notifications)?
<LLStarks> yah
<LLStarks> it's annoying tho
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: any of you on laptop and karmic?
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> open GPM and enable and disable DIM
<asac> LLStarks: what is annoying about notifications? font size?
<asac> BUGabundo: that hung for me the last time i tried that
<asac> i disabled dimming because of that
<asac> like a few weeks ago
<LLStarks> asac, it covers the search box
<asac> not sure i want to enable it just now
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: use full nick or I won't get pinged. lets file it then
<BUGabundo> asac: with DIM it has less brigh EVEN when I'm using it on AC
<BUGabundo> stupid
<asac> LLStarks: yeah but it goes away if you go with mouse over it ... at least notify-osd does
<BUGabundo> need someone to cross check
<LLStarks> asac, as long as multisearch kills google functions, i will press hard to see it removed.
<LLStarks> as long as you package it, you are not my ally
<asac> LLStarks: the bug is not youre above, how about opening a new one
 * micahg doesn't understand this mutisearch
<micahg> is it a new extension
<LLStarks> i can't file right now, lp is semi-down
<micahg> or does it come with FF?
<asac> LLStarks: yeah. good.
<micahg> LP will be back up in a half hour
<BUGabundo> will someone explain to me what multisearch actually does?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/137598
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 137598 in gnome-power-manager "Screen brightness resets to default (maximum) on idle with AC plugged in" [High,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> I wonder if my dim bug is a regression from this one
<fta> asac, Jul 18 23:12:36 <fta>   lol, mozilla 479898
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 479898 in Networking "support for WiFi access point scanning" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=479898
<BUGabundo> mozilla?!?!?!?
<fta> for geolocalization
<micahg> we have bug 398205 that I didn't know what to do with
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398205 in firefox-3.5 "Geolocation via WLAN doesn't seem to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398205
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> 3.5 and above?
<asac> fta: right but it needs iwlib.h ... would think its in libiw-dev
<asac> micahg: did the reporter answer yet on that?
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: #+1 has more supporters for your multisearc bug
<asac> BUGabundo: we currently have modified newtab experience to find out how important newtb would be for user-experience; based on the results we will then discuss if or what to do.
<BUGabundo> what's newtb?
<asac> newtab
<BUGabundo> and is it 3.5 ONLY?
<asac> if you hit ctrl+t
<asac> no its in 3.0 and 3.5
<BUGabundo> nope
<asac> and maybe 3.6
<BUGabundo> I get it on 3.6
<BUGabundo> I WANT MY BLANK
<asac> yeah coulud be. is a pretty simple extension that should work everywhere
<BUGabundo> it has always been blank
<asac> BUGabundo: you should open a bug against firefox-3.0 then
<BUGabundo> :(((
<asac> and firefox-3.5
<asac> add two tasks
<BUGabundo> BUT you CHANGED my system
<BUGabundo> without me asking for it
<BUGabundo> its a FF setting
<asac> we change your system all the time while you ride the devel release
<asac> its a new thing. so that got added. you can disable it in tools -> addons
<BUGabundo> so when I asked fta if that javascript option would be re-enable with the fix, he said NO
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> and now I get changes to stuff like HOMEPAGE?
<BUGabundo> darn
<asac> we dont change preferences
<asac> but you didnt have any preference for newtab
<BUGabundo> I did for HOME PAGE
<BUGabundo> which HISTORICLY is  == NEWTAB
<asac> yes. but home page isnt changed
<asac> no
<asac> thats not true
<asac> newtab is empty
<asac> by default
<asac> not homepage
<BUGabundo> (11:32:37 PM) billybigrigger: time to start using chromium again i think :)
<BUGabundo> (11:33:31 PM) DanaG: Wow, that was installed without consent.
<BUGabundo> hey Pici you too?
<BUGabundo> lol
<Pici> BUGabundo: Huh?
<asac> BUGabundo: file a bug and post such things there
<asac> thats probably best
<BUGabundo> Pici: nvm
<BUGabundo> asac: LP down
<BUGabundo> if it was up LLStarks already would
<BUGabundo> LLStarks: when you do, sub me to IT
<BUGabundo> I don't like this change a bit either
<billybigrigger> +1
 * BUGabundo BUGabundo turns #U-MT into #u+1
<BUGabundo> hahaha
<BUGabundo> the 1st guy to see LP back up, file the bug against 3.0
<BUGabundo> and then asac will have to change it to 3.5
<BUGabundo> once that becomes default
<BUGabundo> that we should expect it to be in 2012 :p
 * micahg stilll doesn't know what the bug is
<BUGabundo> micahg: several actually
<billybigrigger> micahg, tried to use the search bar in FF lately?
<BUGabundo> micahg: newtab is now a search
<micahg> no
<BUGabundo> and Search engine defaults to costum search
<BUGabundo> and not GOOGLE
<BUGabundo> with all it usual options, like calendar, images, etc
<micahg> works fine for me...
<billybigrigger> firefox-3.0 (3.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu2.me001) karmic; urgency=low
<billybigrigger>   * add me001 multisearch feature for karmic alpha3
<billybigrigger>     - add debian/extensions/*
<billybigrigger> that is the problem
<BUGabundo> micahg: upgrade and restart FF
<micahg> ah
<micahg> is it karmic only?
<asac> yes
<micahg> ah
<micahg> that's why I can't see it;)
<asac> for alpha 3
<micahg> is ff shopping around the awesomebar search?
<BUGabundo> asac: it would have been time better spent , getting new stuff from NM 0.8
<asac> micahg: yes, we changed searches everywhere to get data on the various search places.
<asac_> disconnect
<micahg> L{P is back
<asac__> yay ;) ... let the bugs begin
<BUGabundo> ya ya
 * BUGabundo opens apport
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -fp firefox-3.0
<BUGabundo> ohhh he left
<BUGabundo> scared?
<asac__> i am here
<BUGabundo> ohh
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/402767
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/403246
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch add on blocks the functionality of firefox location bar" [High,Triaged]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 403246 in firefox-3.0 "please restore old NEWTAB" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-23
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/403248
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 403248 in gnome-power-manager "DIM will dim my screen even when not idle" [Undecided,New]
<LLStarks> bug 402768
<ubottu> Bug 402768 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/402768 is private
<LLStarks> nice
<micahg> what is that filed under?
<asac> LLStarks: you made it private or something
<LLStarks> no
<LLStarks> somebody did
<asac> LLStarks: or you submitted a crash (that takes a bit until triagers can see)
<LLStarks> you rec'd that bug number to me
<asac> LLStarks: are you still subscribed to the bug? can you see it?
<micahg> do you mean bug 402767?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch add on blocks the functionality of firefox location bar" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402767
<LLStarks> I can't see it. Period.
<asac> yes, i never talked about ...678
<asac> only the one micahg referred to
<asac> bug 402767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch add on blocks the functionality of firefox location bar" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402767
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> one digit aboce
<BUGabundo> *above
<BUGabundo> woot
<asac> BUGabundo: i asked something on the bug
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> which one???
<BUGabundo> since I posted like 4
<micahg> BUGabundo: bug 403246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403246 in firefox-3.0 "please restore old NEWTAB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403246
 * BUGabundo reads
<BUGabundo> asac: disabling the new addon I get old NEWTAB ?
 * BUGabundo finds confusing to call new old
<BUGabundo> asac: do you remember that old old old bug I told you LONG ago of spellcheker not working ok with keyboard shortcut?
<asac> BUGabundo: which did you post?
<BUGabundo> :s
<asac> BUGabundo: can you tag them multisearch please?
<BUGabundo> sure
<asac> great
<BUGabundo> but is it related?
<BUGabundo> http://home.twigathy.com/out.png
<BUGabundo> see FF memory leak
<BUGabundo> ahah
<asac> thats an old one
<BUGabundo> its already done
<BUGabundo> some one beat me to it
<BUGabundo> 59           Alexander Sack 	  tags 	  amd64 apport-bug 	  amd64 apport-bug multisearch
<BUGabundo> doh
<asac> i think i tagged one of yours, yes
<asac> thought you filed 4 bugs ;)
<BUGabundo> done on 402767
<asac> ok cool. at lesate the BadWindow band-aid seems to work for me
<asac> though no new lines ;)
<asac> (just updatred xulrunner-1.9.2)
 * BUGabundo checks for updates
<asac> BUGabundo: did you fix your lost search engines?
<BUGabundo> on debian?
<asac> most likely you did uninstall firefox-3.0
<asac> oh. no clue then
<BUGabundo> hummm I installed an addon for it
<BUGabundo> :)
<asac> just saw your dent
<BUGabundo> hahahaah
<BUGabundo> you are too lazy to keep track
<BUGabundo> ahahah
<asac> 9h ago
<asac> well. gwibber crashed again ;)
<BUGabundo> hee
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> not for me
<BUGabundo> been ROCKING
<BUGabundo> since u fixed it
<asac> yeah its better
<asac> but there are still threading issues
<asac> but 2.0 should fix those - at least
<asac> but most likely we will see other bad things ;)
<BUGabundo> that will only come around sept
<BUGabundo> can't wait
<BUGabundo> its so kewl
<BUGabundo> but won't run for me :(
<asac> will come soon to trunk
<asac> i wanted to review current merge requests and then we wanted to cut a 1.2 branch making room for merging down the 2.0 effort
<asac> to trunk
<asac> anyway off ... happy that this band-aid worked a bit - though really need to track down whats wrong there; its odd
<BUGabundo> asac:
<BUGabundo> asac: and nm 0.8?
<BUGabundo> when will we have new snapshot?
<fta> BUGabundo, i tried to open your image, it failed, it's an html file
<fta> BUGabundo, i then tried to open the png linked in that page, ff exploded
<Twigathy> fta: hm, the meta-refresh works for me!
<fta> i mean, it started to suck at the memory, i had to kill X :(
<fta> PNG image, 16384 x 16384, 8-bit/color RGB, non-interlaced
<Twigathy> I'll change it to a link instead
<fta> -at+all
<LLStarks> asac
<LLStarks> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/4780/gifu.png
<LLStarks> gif rendering is borked i think
<e-jat> bugs 328778
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328778 in python-mode "python-mode.el: sexp commands don't understand Python" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328778
<e-jat> asac : https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=328778
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 328778 in Plug-ins "nsPluginHostImpl::UserAgent returns NULL for user agent longer than 128 characters" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<e-jat> is it already been in daily package?
<micahg> e-jat: that was in ff3.0.4
<e-jat> sorry .. i mean https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=451944
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 451944 in Plug-ins "Fx crashes when displaying PDF with Adobe Reader 9.0.0 with modified user agent string [@ msvcr80.dll@0x14500] ("nsPluginHostImpl::UserAgent return=(null)" when UA string exceeds a length limit (more than 25 extra characters))" [Critical,Resolved: duplicate]
<micahg> same thing
<e-jat> .. i still having prob while opening .pdf directly ..
<micahg> is it the user agent though?
<e-jat> bug 401207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401207 in firefox-3.5 "shiretoko crash when closing page pdf viewed (dup-of: 367080)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 367080 in acroread "Acrobat Reader SIGSEGV when embedded in Firefox" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/367080
<micahg> I'
<micahg> ve also been having problems since I installed acroread
<e-jat> :)
<micahg> e-jat: jaunty has 9.12
<micahg> ping asac
<e-jat> !ping asac
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping asac
<micahg> no, the bot doesn't know asac :)
<e-jat> micahg: :)
<asac> e-jat: yes, mozilla bug 328778 should be fixed for ages
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 328778 in Plug-ins "nsPluginHostImpl::UserAgent returns NULL for user agent longer than 128 characters" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=328778
<micahg> hi asac
<ejat> asac: will you respond to gen kanai's email :)
<asac> hi micahg
<asac> e-jat: gen kanai?
<micahg> what to do with bug 403275?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403275 in firefox-3.5 "eroor language firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403275
<e-jat> asac: email from gen[at]mozilla[dot]com
<asac> yes. i should do that asasp
<e-jat> but for us .. we still need to finish the xulrunner translation 1st right ?:(
<asac> thats the case in any case
<asac> e-jat: also on top of my todo list is to enable all launchpad translations during development cycle
<asac> so that teams can actually see the progress they are making (or notmaking)
<asac> i think that will help a lot. we still need a process then how to figure which translations will make the cut and which wont (for the final release)
<asac> the other topic is exporting for upstream. thats still on my list. i talked to gandi and i finally understand how the hg upstream source trees for translations are layouted
<asac> its really a bit tricky.
<e-jat> hmm
<e-jat> ill wait for it .. and maybe we will do it on our GlobalJam
<micahg> asac: I should remove you as assignee if Fix Released, right?
<asac> micahg: i dont really mind ... fix released wont show up on my open bug list - which is all that matters
<micahg> ok
<micahg> well
<micahg> I took you off that one...I'll just leave you then in the future
<micahg> I'm trying to clean out old already released fixes in ff3.0 when I'm too tired to do anything else
<asac> heh. thats brave
<micahg> I just use the already fixed upstream filter
<asac> yeah. how many did you spot?
<micahg> 39 left
<micahg> I did 3 today
<micahg> oh, and we have pretty graphs for ff3.5 now : http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/firefox-3.5
<asac> oh thats quite  few ;)
<asac> great qa page
<asac> i hope we can keep it below 1k for a while ;)
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> well, we have about 300 confirmed + triaged in ff3.0 which will probably need to be added to ff3.5
<micahg> so
<micahg> that's already 400
<micahg> and I subscribed to ff3.5 so I can see everything that's added
<micahg> so I can be mroe aware of dups
<asac> yeah. should we write a script to do that mass assignment?
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29407835/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.firefox-3.6_3.6~a1~hg20090722r30558%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> I don't think so
<asac> fta: yes
<micahg> it'll give us a chance to make sure the reports aren't stale
<micahg> or needing info upstream
<micahg> or stuck upstream and needing a push
<asac> fta: wonder if we should fix the build system rather. i dont think ffox itself needs it
<micahg> oh, and I noticed that I seem to be the most active for bugs for some reason in the firefox project on LP
<fta> asac, in fact, i was talking about what's after the failure..
<micahg> ok, 4AM, need to sleep
<asac> fta: ?
<asac> micahg: good night
<micahg> night
<fta> micahg, 'night
<fta> asac, hm, i think it's my fault
<fta> Removing xulrunner-1.9.2 ...
<fta> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for xulrunner.
<fta> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for xulrunner.
<fta> dpkg: error processing xulrunner-1.9.2 (--purge):
<fta>  subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<asac> fta: sorry. whats the problem?
<asac> no
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: let me fix it. update-alternative changed its behaviour (to the good, while breaking the hacks i had everywhere)
<asac> fta: committed 480
<fta> strange, i didn't get any commit mail
<asac> fta: i committed like a few seconds ago
<asac> let me check if i unbound the branch
<Trouble> fta: Can I ask if you're planning on updating your PPA Thunderbird 3 beta 2 package to beta 3 at some point?
<asac> Trouble: use the dailies for now ;)
<asac> fta: should be there
<Trouble> Roger wilco ;-)
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.head/revision/480
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.1.head/revision/473
<asac> fta: are you on the libiw-dev problem in firefox?
<fta> asac, feel free, i'm on the phone
<asac> good
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=13504
<asac> fta: crazy
<asac> fta: i mean that says they dont care about desktop configurations?
<asac> or do they use desktop defaults and the bug was about changing that?
<fta> not sure
<asac> fta: how can i CC myself on google bugs?
<fta> i don't know ion3
<asac> witout commenting?
<asac> ah ... i can only vote?
<asac> is there a way to subscribe and not vote ;)
<asac> e.g. i want to be a neutral listener
<asac> fta: do you think we could spread around the daily uploads a bit?
<asac> like every 24/no_of_sources hour?
<asac> ;)
<fta> ?
<asac> like we have 6 source packages daily tracked: run first at 0, second at 4, 8, 12 ...
<asac> i think that gives in times of scarce builders a fairer perception because folks will be able to upload in between ;)
<asac> otoh, that should be done by launchpad
<asac> like fair scheduling, etc.
<asac> fta: you said we had a 24h wait at some point and ended up with upload rejected because of htat?
<fta> yes
<asac> do you know how much builders / queue were at the time we uploaded that?
<asac> i guess not
<asac> would just be interesting to know.
<asac> we could then check how the biulder/queue ratio is before uploading and dont upload if its too high
<asac> maybe automatically file a launchpad bug stating "couldnt upload because too many builds in queue for dailies"
<asac> :-P
<asac> j.k.
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ppa.txt
<fta> but strangely, it's less granular than on the web site (lp)
<fta> asac, i really think we should stay like that, it will expose the problem more clearly, and people will start to take actions (either by pushing their stuff in a different time slot, or by filing bugs, or by hacking lp)
<fta> or by adding more builders ;)
<asac> hmm. ok
<asac> but can we use an earlier time ;)
<asac> 2009/07/08 02:18:01	139	502	70	3	4	4
<asac> oops
<asac> 2009/07/08 02:18:01	139	502	70	3	4	4
<asac> hmm
<asac> 502
<fta> langpacks, maybe
<fta> ask pitti
<fta> asac, initially, i didn't want to push that during business hours
<asac> yeah. but seems that european afternoon/early evening is the worst time
<asac> because US has business and we are in sparetime high
<fta> asac, sending ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu7~fta3 to my staging ppa..
<fta> freshly updated
<asac> fta: great. i will be back at home later today and can check it right away too. did you do some testing?
<fta> no, i'm on 32bit here too
<fta> but i'm sick of all those ia32 bug reports
<asac> ok. so i will check. hopefully we get something this time that we can upload
<EruditeHermit> hey guys
<EruditeHermit> any idea why o3d on 64bit is really slow compared to native 32bit?
<asac> hi
<fta> asac, no rush, the builders are still busy since yesterday :P
<asac> EruditeHermit: maybe something falls back to software?
<asac> hehe
<asac> fta: did anything from our dailies not finish yet?
<fta> EruditeHermit, probably no dri when running the 32bit binaries
<asac> but looks like they catch up
<fta> asac, no, for once, it's not us
<asac> 14/3/3
<asac> hehe
<EruditeHermit> fta: how come?
<asac> i think its still the end of our impact that we see this morning ;)
<EruditeHermit> and how would you tell?
<fta> try glxinfo from the 32bit deb
<asac> thats first approach
<asac> not sure if libCg is clearly bug free on amd64
<EruditeHermit> I am using libCg 2.2
<EruditeHermit> 2.1 doesn't work
<asac> not at all or just not on amd64?
<EruditeHermit> not at all for AMD cards
<EruditeHermit> ATI/AMD
<asac> k
<asac> fta: do we have any trick how to get rid of the normal stamp-makefile-build: rule from CDBS?
<EruditeHermit> what do you mean by glxinfo from 32bit deb?
<asac> EruditeHermit: get the 32bit deb where glxinfo is in
<asac> and run it
<asac> e.g. extract it somewhere
<asac> and run
<EruditeHermit> oh
<asac> fta: or just touch debian/stamp-makefile-build
<asac> ?
<asac> ;)
<EruditeHermit> thats a good idea
<fta> asac, what for?
<asac> fta: i want to do my own
<asac> fta: http://pastebin.com/f56c10010
<asac> i hate the idea to extend the normal make command with MOZ_PROFILE_GENERATE and then add another rule that hopefully gets run after that which does the rest
<fta> EruditeHermit, for me, it fails like this:
<fta> Jul 14 13:33:46 <fta>   intel x64 fails because of this:
<fta> Jul 14 13:33:47 <fta>   libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/i965_dri.so
<fta> Jul 14 13:33:47 <fta>   libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so
<fta> Jul 14 13:33:47 <fta>   libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64)
<fta> Jul 14 13:33:47 <fta>   libGL error: unable to load driver: i965_dri.so
<fta> Jul 14 13:33:47 <fta>   libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/tls/swrast_dri.so
<fta> Jul 14 13:33:47 <fta>   libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
<fta> Jul 14 13:33:47 <fta>   libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64)
<fta> Jul 14 13:33:47 <fta>   libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
<fta> Jul 14 13:33:47 <fta>   libGL error: reverting to indirect rendering
<EruditeHermit> fta: for me it says it has DRI enabled
<EruditeHermit> and is using fglrx
<fta> for me, gl doesn't know how to load from /usr/lib32
<EruditeHermit> fta: http://pastebin.com/m65ba9eab
<fta> hm, strange, so i don't know
<fta> for me it's clearly broken because of ia32 / gl
<EruditeHermit> its the mouse rotation that is really slow
<EruditeHermit> ah
<EruditeHermit> it happens when there are large meshes
<EruditeHermit> lots of vertex data
<EruditeHermit> why would that be?
<gnomefreak> i just broke thunderbird. i lost the sortby and threaded menu options under view menu? any idea on how to get it back?
<gnomefreak> also lost message pane view menu entry
<gnomefreak> duye to whatever i did cuased my email to not be whown in that box either
<gnomefreak> rename it == fix it most likely however i need those emails that are already there and new profile will not help that
<gnomefreak> ok look slike i hit view>sort by> grouped by sort. how to i reverse this if it greys the sort by and threaded menu entries?
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe its daily breakage?
<asac> try to downgrade
<asac> to yesterdays build
<gnomefreak> asac: im just now getting an update for it. it was working fine until i did that. i got this update ~20 hours ago or so
<gnomefreak> i was unable to find something in advanced settings that could causes this only on one box. and there is no restore defaults anywhere
<gnomefreak> hm maybe safe mode?
<gnomefreak> just the inbox of that email box
<asac> hmm. doesnt bzr bd log the output somewhere?
<gnomefreak> asac: i have 4 sorttype errors in error console
<gnomefreak> asac: isnt it in ~/.bzr.log or .bzrlog
<gnomefreak> asac: .bzr.log
<gnomefreak> isnt that it? other wise i pipe it to a file its easier that way
<gnomefreak> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/227118/ line 1572 do you see anything that can help me?
<gnomefreak> --safe-mode no help
<asac> gnomefreak: yes.
<asac> have you downgraded?
<asac> try to downgrade
<asac> then we have to check what they changed and see if they already fixed it in hg
<asac> otherwise file a bug or prod them in #maildev
<gnomefreak> 3.0~b4~hg20090722r3117
<asac> yes. does the day before that fix it?
<gnomefreak> that update i just got was yesterdays build the one i broke it on was i guess the 21st
<gnomefreak> 3.0~b4~hg20090721r3111 was the one i was working in when i messed it up than it updated to the ...22..... build and still there
<asac> do you know how to retrigger when starting with fresh profile?
<gnomefreak> asac: do i know how to do it again with new profile?
<gnomefreak> it seems new profile fixed it i can not reproduce it with clean one. how do i fix mine though :(
<fta> asac, Estimated build start:  	in 59 seconds
<asac> not so bad
<gnomefreak> would install --reinstall help?
<asac> gnomefreak: to downgrade? no you need to go down explicitly
<asac> you will figure
<gnomefreak> asac: i know how to down grade
<asac> i am about to go out for some extended afternoon errands
<asac> will be back in 2-3h
<gnomefreak> not the point. downgrading is still using same profile
<asac> gnomefreak: your problem is not a --reinstall problem
<asac> sorry have to run
<gnomefreak> asac: its a configure setting in profile
<eagles0513875> morning
<eagles0513875> i think ssh is broken or something of the sort
<gnomefreak> "somehting worng" == ???? chant log in? cant connect?
<eagles0513875> cant login saying password is incorrect but it is
<gnomefreak> sh than is it? im thnking more like ssh-ask-password or another password handler
<gnomefreak> not ssh than is it that should ready
<gnomefreak> read
<gnomefreak> oh shit i think i backed it up yesterday
<gnomefreak> or not
<eagles0513875> its ssh
<gnomefreak> using bzr push using ssh+bzr it works
<eagles0513875> ?
<gnomefreak> s/using/uses
<eagles0513875> might need to upgrade since i havent upgraded anything on there since upgrading yesterday
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: as i understand it bzr push ssh's into bzr than bzr pushes it
<eagles0513875> ?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: what version of ssh?
<eagles0513875> let me run upstairs and check im trying to connect from my mac
<gnomefreak> ah bzr doesnt require ssh so i dont have it installed
<bluekuja> hi all
<bluekuja> asac, this evening your debian system is back?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: hes gone for a few hours
<eagles0513875> hey bluekuja
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: its openssh 5.1
<bluekuja> gnomefreak, ty
<eagles0513875> thats the server im running on that box
<bluekuja> eagles0513875, hello :)
<eagles0513875> bluekuja: = blueskaj O_O or not
<bluekuja> bluekuja is bluekuja
<bluekuja> lol
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> apologies
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: you mean the guy from #kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> ya and offtopic
<bluekuja> eagles0513875, np
<gnomefreak> confused me too but i learned they are not same person
<eagles0513875> hehe im seeing blue all over the place but now i know they not the same
<gnomefreak> :)
<eagles0513875> you guys wanna laugh a bit
<gnomefreak> better than me crying over breaking this
<eagles0513875> ] <alteregoa> i would like to see a koala eating a eucalypt tree on the moon,
<eagles0513875> idea for grub 2 spalshscreen lol
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: this is worse then on release day
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: it only get worse. i can end it but that would be bad (at leat my way)
<eagles0513875> ya you think my openssh issue could be related to an upgrade problem?
<asac> bluekuja: with some luck y.
<eagles0513875> morning asac
<bluekuja> asac, k, gonna ping you late this evening/night
<eagles0513875> asac: you use ssh much
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: everything is related to upgrade until you find out different. just assume upgrade broke it :)
<asac> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> ya it probably did
<asac> not sure if that question calls for work
<eagles0513875> gonna purge openssh and reinstall and see if that fixes it
<asac> i use ssh just for some stuff
<eagles0513875> asac: cuz im trying to ssh to my linux box upstairs from my mac and i upgraded from jaunty to karmic yesterday and for some reason it doesnt want to accept my password when i know its correct
<gnomefreak> oh hell blame apple
<eagles0513875> haha
<eagles0513875> it was working yesterday before the upgrade fyi so this isnt apple this time
<asac> eagles0513875: usually should work. your ssh daemon might be set to "no password" mode
<eagles0513875> tried no password
<asac> eagles0513875: ssh -v hostname -lusername
<asac> what do you get?
<eagles0513875> still pops up again asking for it
<asac> add an authorized key thats better than password anyway
<eagles0513875> i did then it asks for password
<eagles0513875> it did yesterday when i tried it
<eagles0513875> brb gonna purge openssh and reinstall
<asac> ssh -v
<asac> that might give a hint
<eagles0513875> its open  ssh 5.1 this is the server im running on the linux box upstairs
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: the links to the isos here are broken https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-June/000578.html
<eagles0513875> asac: version is same on this laptop as well
<eagles0513875> blarg :( its a bug in the server
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: hold on they may just be being updated with a3
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> i think a reinstall is in order the upgrade broke
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: they were updated to a3
<gnomefreak> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/alpha-3/
<gnomefreak> your looking at something that was writen a month ago
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> isnt that ubuntu though
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: but if you read the links they give they say "alpha-2" those links are no longer valid since they updated the seervers to use a3
<gnomefreak> you will get it in email (assuming you are on that list)
<eagles0513875> ahhh gotcha
<asac> eagles0513875: try on max ssh localhost
<asac> try the same on ubuntu
<asac> this should show you if ther eis a general problem or a mac-linux issue
<asac> s/on max/on mac/
<eagles0513875> brb gonna run upstairs
<eagles0513875> seems like a mac issue
<eagles0513875> i think
<eagles0513875> ssh local host on mac gets teh connection refused on kubuntu it works when i run ssh localhost
<gnomefreak> asac: on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnash/+bug/398213 is there a work around i have someone bugging me about it
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 398213 in gnash "package mozilla-plugin-gnash 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Medium,In progress]
<gnomefreak> its the update-alrternatives bug
 * gnomefreak thinks iddo should not even be thinking of installing karmic if he cant find the installer
<eagles0513875> hehe i cant either for kubuntu that link u gave me gnomefreak is for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: replace work ubuntu with kubuntu
<eagles0513875> ahh
<eagles0513875> tried that gnomefreak said the page cant be found so they must be updating it or something
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: IIRC kubntu works on thier own isos and cj... pushes
<gnomefreak> but if kubuntu guys are not done link wont work
<eagles0513875> ya doesnt look like they are done yet
<gnomefreak> that is my guess
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: it normally gets posted on the website wether it is kubuntu or ubuntu right
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: the wiki might have it  but most of times the links are thier just not working due to lack of iso on server
<eagles0513875> well no links on wiki yet so ill just wait it out
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: use daily than
<eagles0513875> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: whats the difference between the 2 links the 2nd one is a live cd and first isnt?
<gnomefreak> may have to change ubuntu to kubuntu but i dont know when tiers are posted
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: right
<gnomefreak> thiers
<eagles0513875> seems like kubuntu daily doesnt work either its not finding the page
<eagles0513875> nm found it
<eagles0513875> its a mac lin issue
<gnomefreak> i still cant find a backup-manager that compresses the files/diffs after backing up
<gnomefreak> i have  abug in for deja-dup but it will be a while before that happens most likely
<eagles0513875> haha ssh form mac to lin works operator error replace operator
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a while
<fta> needs-packaging   	1748 pfff
<jcastro> hi fta
<jcastro> fta, are you going to link up and enable flash in your builds or just turn it on when upstream does?
<jcastro> for chromium I mean
<fta> jcastro, http://identi.ca/notice/6796569
<jcastro> ah, thanks!
<fta> jcastro, i discussed this topic with upstream, they don't recommend it for massive deployment, it makes gmail slower
<fta> i mean, --enable-plugins
<fta> jcastro, ^^, so i provide hooks to do it, that file or an env var for those who are not root
<jcastro> ah ok, I was just wondering if you were discussing it with upstream
<fta> jcastro, i do, i discuss with them almost every day, and i also the 1st to implement most of their new stuff, like the sandbox
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> I see you commenting on bugs and stuff too
<jcastro> I sent them a mail when I was at guadec
<jcastro> it's getting quite good!
<fta> jcastro, yep, i'm bug control there now
<fta> jcastro, and author, but that's limited to patches making my life easier for the packaging
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> after flash the only thing I'm missing is gears, then I'll be happy
<fta> we're currently working on system libs for linux
<jcastro> but prism/gears works for me for now
<fta> there probably won't be gears for chromium.. hold on, there's a bug for that
<jcastro> I couldn't find a bug
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=17443
 * jcastro stars
<fta> :)
<jcastro> ah I see, so they are skipping it
<jcastro> that is fine too since I guess gmail will use html5 at some point
 * asac thinks this upgrade is a good time to keep ffox 35 open to check if ubufox properly suggests a restarte
<jcastro> ok off to debconf, ttyl, thanks for the info
<asac> jcastro: good luck for your travel/flight
<jcastro> thanks!
<asac> its hot in extremadura ;)
<asac> which translated from latin means (yes, mine is rusty, so could be differnt): extremely hard ;)
<fta> almost french, extreme + dur
<fta> asac, lol, the adm64 ppa queue went down to 0 only between 17:50 and 18:20 today
<asac> thought our builds would be in at that time so it shouldnt be 0 ;)
<e-jat> asac: r u upgrading to alpha3?
<asac> e-jat: i am running karmic since alpha1
<asac> just upgrading after a few days away from this system
 * e-jat seeking for nearest mirror which have sync the alpha3 :)
<asac> i have picked my mirror once based on how up to date it was and how close it was
<asac> and i never looked back
<asac> its much snappier than archive.ubuntu.com
<asac> and only lags like 1-4 hours behind (full archive)
<e-jat> asac: u use archive.ubuntu.com ?
<asac> i did
<e-jat> ok thanks .. let me try that ..
<asac> if you develop stuff you often dont want to wait another few hours
<asac> it has good bandwidth, but not as good as the mirror i am using
<asac> and i dont use the primary mirror for "de" country. that one lacks behind quite a few days
<e-jat> yeah
<e-jat> asac: but sometime if major dist upgrade .. ill do it at office since it host the mirror
<e-jat> or am i already in alpha3 ? theres no update for me at all :(
<e-jat> even i use archive.ubuntu.com
<asac> heh
<asac> most likely
<asac> if you run karmic you probably are running it for a few days
<e-jat> hmm
<e-jat> k .. hopefully to upgrade my laptop to alpha3 a.s.a.p :0
<micahg> it amazes me how many people are complaining about multisearch in a development release
<fta> asac, my new ia32-libs is no better than the previous one. npviewer.bin crashes
<asac> micahg: heh. thats normal
<asac> micahg: i will eventually reply and try to address the concerns raised
<asac> fta: sigh
<asac> micahg: i used the multisearch tag
<asac> micahg: maybe do that too if you get new ones (or merge them into existing ones)
<asac> i would like to try to keep invidivual aspects separate though
<asac> otherwise we will end up with an unusable mega-bug
<fta> asac, any idea?
<asac> fta: i have to install it first. you have a link to .deb?
<fta> asac, https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/staging/+files/ia32-libs_2.7ubuntu7~fta3_amd64.deb
<asac> hmm. didnt i fix the lsb-base linkae problem at some point
<micahg> asac: does apport use firefox exclusively or can it use any browser?
<asac> micahg: i think it can use any browser
<micahg> ok, pitti's comment in 401055 suggests that it only uses FF, shouldn't it point to x-www-browser?
<micahg> or call that?
<micahg> oops
<micahg> bug 401055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401055 in firefox "Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-3.5' received an X Window System error (BadWindow)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401055
<asac> well. could be that other browsers dont provide all the feature required
<asac> micahg: i have a band-aid for that
<asac> didnt i comment on it?`
<micahg> maybe
<micahg> I might now have gotten the e-mail yet
<micahg> *not
<asac> micahg: my email was before pittis
<micahg> oh
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29429478/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.firefox-3.5_3.5.2~hg20090723r26117%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> asac, i386      438 builds waiting in queue
<asac> bummer
<asac> file a bug ;)
<rickspencer3> hi all
<asac> hey rick ;) ... welcome back from the solitude
<asac> its rare that our channel is completely empty nowadays ;)
<rickspencer3> :)
<fta> for some reason, it's even getting popular
<fta> maybe the -daily effect..
<asac> ;)
<asac> also firefox-3.5 is out effect gave us a few more
<fta> grr, i need a ia32-libs-dbg
<fta> what would that be, 5GB source package? :P
<asac> jdstrand: could you copy the xul 1.9.1 and ffox 3.5.1 to karmic now that alpha is out?
<asac> jdstrand: oh sorry. confused. 1.9 and 3.0 ;)
<asac> jdstrand:  firefox-3.0 - 3.0.12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2   xulrunner-1.9 - 1.9.0.12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<asac> jdstrand: thanks. i am off
<asac> will lurk check in 2-3h before going to bed
<micahg> do we have to repackage flashplugin-nonfree if a new version comes out from adobe?
<micahg> I guess that's a silly qeustion
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<BUGabundo> micahg: well no
<BUGabundo> just fix the md5 hash on it
<BUGabundo> to match the one on the adobe website
<micahg> BUGabundo: it's a silly question because we have to bump the version anyways
<BUGabundo> right
<asac> micahg: when release comes out we update the url used to download it and the md5/sha1 sums
<asac> so yeah
<asac> but we use url from partner repo because thats more reliably
<micahg> ok, I'm going to file a security vulnerability against the flash package for the new adobe exploit
<asac> yeah
<jdstrand> asac: done
<asac> jdstrand: gratias
<jdstrand> np
<BUGabundo> asac: I want my FF Search back :(
<asac> BUGabundo: disable the addon ;)
<BUGabundo> :\
<BUGabundo> I don't like co-search
<BUGabundo> don't have images link
<micahg> asac: what I was wondering before is if apport should use the system browser vs firefox %url%
<asac> micahg: i think it does
<micahg> I actually have a bug for this
<asac> i think what pitti said ws more an example
<micahg> at least with xfce
<asac> if not then i agree ;)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> :)
<micahg> becuase right now it uses ff3 instead of 3,5
<asac> micahg: have you update x-www-browser?
<asac> (alternative)?
<micahg> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2009-03-29 00:43 /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser -> /usr/bin/firefox-3.1
<asac> 3.1 is old isnt it?
<micahg> yep
<micahg> it's a broken symlink
<micahg> back frmo beta jaunty
<asac> hmm. then fix that
<asac> maybe it helps ;)
<micahg> isn't that package provided?
<BUGabundo> why not xopen URL?
<asac> the package yes, but the link?
<asac> not sure
<micahg> I didn't make it :)
<BUGabundo> then again U1 is having a war with bugs on that
 * micahg is testing
<micahg> still launched firefox 3 :)
<micahg> maybe I have to restart apport
<BUGabundo> micahg: what does alternatives say ?
<asac> maybe gnome-open?
<asac> i think thats the one it uses. yeas
<BUGabundo> asac: errr gnome (and xfce) specific :(
<micahg> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 23 2009-05-03 10:32 gnome-www-browser -> /usr/bin/epiphany-gecko
<fta> asac, http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=12351
<asac> gnome-open?
<micahg> don't have it
<micahg> I'm using xfce
<asac> hmm. file a bug against apport then
<asac> doesnt xfce ship gnome-open?
<micahg> bug 350784
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350784 in apport "apport not using prefered system browser in XFCE" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350784
<asac> incomplete ;)
<asac> Ah, you are using XFCE. Honestly I don't know where XFCE stores its preferred browser setting. If someone finds out, I'm happy to add that to apport.
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> guess I dropped the ball :)
<asac> hehe
<BUGabundo> micahg: don't worry
<asac> i thought xfce has its own XXX-open wrapper
<BUGabundo> asac uses even less comon stuff
<asac> that is then checking whatever is configured
 * asac uses gnome :)
<BUGabundo> back again?
<BUGabundo> werent you using a ligth WM ?
<asac> nah. ;)
<asac> i like openbox ;)
 * Twigathy likes ratpoison on low-res screens and xfce with almost everything disabled on high-res ones :)
<asac> xfce uses metacity?
<Twigathy> ratpoison is great - it's like screen for X >_<
<Twigathy> I...don't have a metacity instance running :o
 * Twigathy wonders what makes the wallpaper on his desktop appear
<asac> compiz?
<Twigathy> nope...
<Twigathy> xfdesktop maybe?
<fta> $ ps aux | grep ssh | grep -c defunct
<fta> 66
<fta> :(
<asac> whats going on there?
<asac> 66 defunct?
<asac> sounds like a bad state ;)
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<fta> on the server, each session leaves a zombie behind
<fta> i can reproduce
<asac> when did that start?
<fta> noticed that several days ago
<fta> but i had to reboot the server since, for a kernel update, and it's still there
<asac> i386      413 builds waiting in queue
<fta> http://climenole.wordpress.com/2009/07/23/linus-torvald-quote-of-the-day/
<BUGabundo> fta: coming from a guy that says : "code in C or don't code at all"
<fta> i could say that too
<fta> code in C/perl/shell or don't code at all
<fta> lol, from the same blog: http://climenole.wordpress.com/2009/07/21/firefox-3-5-ubuntu-whats-new-and-how-to-get-it/
<BUGabundo> fta: but linus said that about kernel coding
<BUGabundo> seem a nice blog for me to add
<fta> BUGabundo, i could say that about anything
<BUGabundo> but you aren't Linus !!!!!
<fta> that's why i used "could" in both of my sentences
<slash_network> when I try to install firefox 3.5 (freshly downlowded) on jaunty, I've taped "$sh run-mozilla.sh", I've got the error "run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute" (the same error as root). So what's the problem ?
<asac> 1st. dont start ffox as root :)
<asac> 2nd. why do you run run-mozilla.sh?
<asac> slash_network: ?
<asac> why not use firefox-3.5 aka /usr/bin/firefox-3.5
<slash_network> 1: thx for the information :)
<slash_network> 2: I've tryed the commande above to install ff
<BUGabundo> slash_network: when you have it on the repos and PPAs?
<asac> slash_network: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-gnome-support
<asac> try that
<asac> then run firefox-3.5
<asac> ;)
<slash_network> okey, thank you very much :-D
<asac> np
<asac> grrr
<asac> ia32 libs is annoying now ,)
<asac> didnt i fix nspluginwrapper at some point to link against upstream libs?
<asac> what happened to that
<asac> or is this a dejavu?
<asac> oh
<asac> i didnt upload it as it seems
<fta> asac, if you update nspluginwrapper, plz add a -dbg
<asac> whats going on ;)
<asac> heh. well let me first see if the new nspluginwrapper kills the segfault
<asac> or rather error
<asac> hmm. i think i remember that it didnt help, which is why i probably dropped the ball on uploading
<asac> fta: whts wrong with -dbgsym?
<asac> we usually have no security updates
<asac> so -dbgsym should be ok
<fta> is there one?
<fta> fta@cube:~ $ apt-cache madison nspluginwrapper-dbgsym
<fta> fta@cube:~ $ apt-cache madison nspluginwrapper-dbg
<fta> fta@cube:~ $
<asac> fta: dbgsym packages are not in the archive
<asac> they are on ddebs.ubuntu.com
<asac> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com karmic main universe
<fta> so what?
<fta> fta@cube:~ $ apt-cache madison scim-bridge-agent-dbgsym
<fta> scim-bridge-agent-dbgsym | 0.4.16-2ubuntu2 | http://ddebs.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<fta> there's none
 * BUGabundo hates how blueprints changes look on email
<BUGabundo> I can never tell what changed
<BUGabundo> so it is not good
<fta> same here, i asked for a diff once
<BUGabundo> and?
<BUGabundo> wontfix?
<fta> they sent me to hell
<fta> or something
<fta> brb
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> well now its OS
<fta2> well, not quite brb
<BUGabundo> OOS
<BUGabundo> grr
<BUGabundo> OSS
<BUGabundo> you can make a diff
<BUGabundo> if you find the time
<fta2> give me my ctrl alt backspace back, the magic key just do a kernel panic
<fta2> does
<fta2> now fsck on my disks
<BUGabundo> ahah
<asac_> 00:46 < fta> scim-bridge-agent-dbgsym | 0.4.16-2ubuntu2 | http://ddebs.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<fta2> well, i had a look at the code, it's cryptic to me, bits of everything everywhere
<asac_> 00:47 < asac> thats odd then
<asac_> 00:48 < asac> not sure if we can produce 32-bit dbg symbols during 64 build
<asac_> 00:49 < asac> maybe two dh_strip runs
<asac_> 00:49 < asac> sounds ugly
<fta2> BUGabundo, ^^
<BUGabundo> I read it fta2
<BUGabundo> seems like asac likes to talk to him self!
<fta2> just meant it was for you, not for asac
<BUGabundo> (11:54:03 PM) fta2: well, i had a look at the code, it's cryptic to me, bits of everything everywhere
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I'm blond, not stupid
<fta2> lol
<asac> lol
<BUGabundo> fta2: want I _meant_ to say is that asac talks to himself, when he losses connection
<BUGabundo> so maybe be I'm not the only blond around here????
<asac> it needs a lot of sun for me to become blond ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-24
<BUGabundo> and sea water
<asac> yeah
<BUGabundo> ok either I'm to sleepy
<asac> me too
<BUGabundo> or you guys are messing my jokes on purposed
<BUGabundo> the 1st joke was meant to asac not fta2
<asac> hehe
<BUGabundo> the 2nd to fta not asac
<asac> yeah its funny, but i am too tired to recognize
<asac> ;)
<asac> so i will leave the room 'night!
<BUGabundo> night
<asac> maybe my dreams will tell me whats going on with npw
<asac> that would be better than debugging it ;)
<BUGabundo> you dream of work?
<BUGabundo> when I dream, I dream with nice stuff
<BUGabundo> like travels, girls, food, fun
<asac> aha ;)
<asac> work is fun for me ;)
<asac> but no, i dont dream of work
<asac> my dreams get work done ;)
<BUGabundo> (12:02:39 AM) asac: maybe my dreams will tell me whats going on with npw
<BUGabundo> ahhahaahahah
<ricspencer3> g'night asac
<BUGabundo> hey ricspencer3
<fta2> i'll call it a day too, my desktop is still scratching the disks like crazy
<fta2> too many crashes and regressions today
<micahg> asac: you might want to remind people that running devel versions of distros = unexpected surprises
<rickspencer3> micahg: good point
<rickspencer3> I kind of thought that you ran them to help test and stuff
<micahg> yeah, and to try new stuff that no one's seen before and get feedback as asac wrote
<micahg> if people want consistency, you don't install a devel release
<rickspencer3> I've found that no matter where I worked in software ...
<wgrant> Is that about that annoying search change?
<micahg> yeah
<rickspencer3> of the vocal critics, some percentage always think you are an idiot, and some think you are evil
<rickspencer3> no matter what you do
<rickspencer3> wgrant: yes
<BUGabundo> hey wgrant
<rickspencer3> hi wgrant
<wgrant> Hi BUGabundo, rickspencer3.
<BUGabundo> look you guys know me
<BUGabundo> and I'm vocally against the co-search
<rickspencer3> "co-search"?
<wgrant> I have to say that I don't see how anybody could have thought it was a good idea, but strange things do happen.
<BUGabundo> it lacks lots of Google features, changes the expected behaviour of a browsers on cross plataform
<rickspencer3> wgrant: well, the primary goal is to learn what pieces of the firefox UI users use for different kinds of searching
<BUGabundo> sure add a new Search engine and make it default, on first time and *ask*
<rickspencer3> the only way to discover that required using the "custom search" page
<wgrant> Now Ubuntu even uses a different, crippled search engine to the rest of the world.
<BUGabundo> wgrant: +1
<rickspencer3> this was only intended to use for a while in the alpha to inform how to develop feature s and such
<wgrant> I see.
<micahg> wgrant: it's still alpha3
<BUGabundo> I just find myself having to type google.com on awesomebar
<wgrant> That could have been explained somewhere, perhaps.
<rickspencer3> it's super easy to turn off
<BUGabundo> I keep telling ppl they have a search bar for that!!!
<wgrant> Because lots of changes like this stick forever unless there is much objection.
<rickspencer3> well ... this was never intended as an implementation
<BUGabundo> rickspencer3: I have no probs with it being *easy* to turn off
<wgrant> Also, you've just hugely skewed your results by doing this.
<rickspencer3> wgrant: how so
<rickspencer3> ?
<BUGabundo> I have probs with it changing a very key use, without prior knowlage
<wgrant> rickspencer3: Nobody is going to use the search box any more.
<rickspencer3> wgrant: which one?
<rickspencer3> there are four
<wgrant> rickspencer3: The top right.
<wgrant> Four? I only know of three.
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> the two changes from the add on are:
<rickspencer3> 1. new tab brings up the search page
<rickspencer3> 2. All searches go through custom search
<rickspencer3> (again #2 is just an artifact of collecting the data, and ..
<rickspencer3> is not meant to be an implementation)
<BUGabundo> wgrant: rickspencer3 even awesomebar now makes use of it :(
<rickspencer3> BUGabundo: right, that's one of the four places
<BUGabundo> rickspencer3: I opened a bug on the NewTab
<wgrant> rickspencer3: You couldn't use a redirector?
<BUGabundo> I like to have a blank newtab
<BUGabundo> and now I can't!
<rickspencer3> wgrant: believe me ... this is hard than it may seem
<rickspencer3> BUGabundo: mmm
<BUGabundo> plus it breaks the Newtab==HomePage
<rickspencer3> yeah, I think if we do a new tab feature, it would need to be fully configurable
<BUGabundo> more code on FF yay :(
<rickspencer3> well, new tab was supposed to be a big feature in ff 3.5
<rickspencer3> but it didn't make it
<rickspencer3> so this should be helpful for them if we see how many people do a search from new tab
<rickspencer3> sorry it's annoying, but like a lot of testing, it will be very helpful in the long run
<rickspencer3> BUGabundo: does it work normally for you if you turn off the add on?
<BUGabundo> let me restart FF
<BUGabundo> rickspencer3: No
<BUGabundo> I get a blank page
<bluekuja> asac, I added a note for you on planet debian
<BUGabundo> why didn't asac tell me that in the 1st place!!
<rickspencer3> BUGabundo: is that not what you wanted?
<BUGabundo> rickspencer3: y
<rickspencer3> I'm confused ...
<bluekuja> BUGabundo, asac left?
<rickspencer3> asac: went to sleep
<rickspencer3> it's quite late there
<BUGabundo> bluekuja: sleeping
<BUGabundo> like I should be doing
<BUGabundo> tommorow won't be a very productive day
<BUGabundo> hope I don't mess any server
<BUGabundo> or I'll blame you guys
<rickspencer3> heh
<BUGabundo> for starting this talk so late!!!
<rickspencer3> BUGabundo: before you go ...
<BUGabundo> shoot
<bluekuja> BUGabundo, lol
<BUGabundo> 1am now
<bluekuja> BUGabundo, you from?
<BUGabundo> portugal
<bluekuja> 2 am here
<rickspencer3> are you saying that when you disable the plugin firefox works the way you want?
<BUGabundo> rickspencer3: yes
<rickspencer3> phew
<BUGabundo> one of the ~30 addons I have :)
<rickspencer3> had me worried there for a moment
<BUGabundo> why
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> I replied "y"
<BUGabundo> as in Yes
<rickspencer3> I was confused
<rickspencer3> as I said
<BUGabundo> (12:58:45 AM) freenode: rickspencer3: No
<BUGabundo> (12:58:50 AM) freenode: I get a blank page
<BUGabundo> that was a reply to as in the plugin still works
<rickspencer3> right, but my question was ambiguous, "does it work normally"
<rickspencer3> in any case, I am not confused now
<rickspencer3> well ... maybe a little
<rickspencer3> :)
 * BUGabundo $ sle -ep; echo load /dev/urandom /dev/eyes
<LLStarks> asac. i'm curious, who ordered the implementation of multisearch?
<micahg> can we add a note on the FF lp bug submission page about not adding credentials
<asac> bluekuja: oh cool. didnt know you had a blog ;)
<asac> bluekuja: now you need to microblog ;)
<asac> bluekuja: did you talk to siretart yet too?
<bluekuja> asac, he sponsored me bitstormlite, but now I'll have fische ready in like 2 hours
<bluekuja> asac, are you available for it?
<bluekuja> asac, btw what's microblog?
<asac> bluekuja: twitter/identi.ca
<asac> bluekuja: i will sponsor cgmail today. thats all i can do today.
<bluekuja> asac, fische
<bluekuja> you mean
<bluekuja> cgmail is done already
<asac> bluekuja: no cgmail ... which is what you asked me todo
<bluekuja> cgmail is already in, gonna mail you fische details in a two hours
<asac> bluekuja: did you send me a mail about cgmail?
<bluekuja> asac, yes, but it got done
<bluekuja> asac,
<bluekuja> and yesterday i told you about fische I guess
<asac> ok. please update me if sponsoring requests get invalid ;)
<bluekuja> asac, yep, sorry, I would have said that on IRC anyway :)
<asac> bluekuja: well, i almost did it last night ... that would have been wasted time ;)
<bluekuja> asac, yeah, sorry m8
<asac> bluekuja: anyway. fische is new upstream?
<asac> or bug fixes?
<bluekuja> asac, yep
<bluekuja> new up
<bluekuja> asac, upstream included my changes
<bluekuja> I'm so happy about it ^^
<asac> great
<bluekuja> they even took my gpl header
<bluekuja> with my mail
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> asac, mail sent
<asac> bluekuja: bzr upgrade your branches ;)
<asac> e.g. just bzr upgrade lp:~bluekuja/fische/upstream.source and debian.source
<bluekuja> k
<asac> bluekuja: so which revision is the last release?
<asac> (note that its important to have a release commit ;))
<bluekuja> asac, they were already updated
<asac> bluekuja: please do a debcommit -r
<asac> _now_
<bluekuja> k
<asac> and everytime do that when you upload
<bluekuja> k
<asac> so which revision was the last released? 11?
<bluekuja> no one
<asac> fische was never uploaded`
<asac> ?
<bluekuja> it was uploaded yes
<bluekuja> but branches has been created now
<bluekuja> old ones were broken
<asac> bluekuja: the branches have commits from 2007
<asac> dont tell me thats not old ;)
<bluekuja> 2007?
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/230030/
<bluekuja> debian one yes
<bluekuja> yes yes
<bluekuja> debian.source yes
<asac> i am current talking about debian.source
<asac> upstream probably has one commit per new upstream you upload
<bluekuja> asac, rev 11 was latest
<asac> i see that it was latests, but did that match exactly what was uploaded?
<bluekuja> yes, rev 11 was the one uploaded
<bluekuja> it was a bug fix
<asac> k
<bluekuja> asac, debcommit -r says me no changelog
<bluekuja> asac, it tries to find it on debian/changelog
<bluekuja> and not in ./
<bluekuja> asac, is there a way to add a path to search it?
<bluekuja> like --dir ./
<asac> bluekuja: you say in changelog that you got rid of your changes because upstream applied them, but you didnt remove anything (like a patch etc) in that commit
<asac> bluekuja: yes. -c
<asac> debcommit -c changelog -r
<bluekuja> asac, yes, changes were made directly on the source makefiles
<asac> you should use debcommit all the time btw
<asac> e.g. add new changelog content
<asac> then run debcommit -c changelog FILE1 FILE2 FILE3 changelog
<asac> this will commit stuff using bzr using the changelog comment
<bluekuja> asac, oh cool
<asac> bluekuja: directly to the source makefiles?
<bluekuja> asac, yes
<bluekuja> asac, some dirs were wrong on the makefiles
<asac> bluekuja: also debcommit will automatically attach your branches to the launchpad bug if you have like "LP: #xxxx" in the changelog
<asac> bluekuja: ok. so you modified the orig.tar.gz
<asac> in future dont do that again ;)
<bluekuja> asac, yes
<bluekuja> ok^^
<asac> ok checking if it builds here on ubuntu ... wonder if there are any real improvements upstream
<asac> bluekuja: release commit pushed?
<bluekuja> asac, just a second and its done
<asac> k
<asac> http://identi.ca/asac
<bluekuja> asac, still tries to get it into debian/changelog
<bluekuja> also with the -c rule
<asac> yeah its a bug
<bluekuja> asac, that thing rocks
<bluekuja> it's really nice
<asac> bluekuja: i think you might need to update timestamp; do dch -r -Dunstable; debcommit -r -c changelog
<bluekuja> asac, to fix debcommit thing?
<bluekuja> let's see if it works
<bluekuja> asac, it doesnt work
<bluekuja> asac, adds a wrong tag
<bluekuja> asac, bzr tags >/dev/null 2>&1
<bluekuja> bzr tag
<bluekuja> Created tag .
<bluekuja> debcommit is a bit bugged, isnt it?
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac, gonna make a identi.ca account later
<asac> bluekuja: debcommit is quite mature. i think the -r feature is new and probably buggy for top level debian branches
<bluekuja> asac, yep
<bluekuja> asac, going out for lunch
<bluekuja> asac, need to dress up
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> bluekuja: manual way is to: dch -r -Dunstable; bzr commit -m "* RELEASE  0.0-1 to debian/unstable"
<bluekuja> asac, is the same for you if I do that later?
<asac> dch -r -Dunstable -c changelog
<bluekuja> or need it now?
<asac> how likely is it that you forget?
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> I add a todo
<asac> bluekuja: oh. the timestamp of changelog is updated in a release commit
<bluekuja> for it
<asac> so it would be better. just run the command line above
<asac> and adjust the version
<asac> its a matter of one second ;)
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac, should be done
<bluekuja> asac, wait email
<bluekuja> asac, fixed
<asac> bluekuja: there is again no real release commit
<asac> bluekuja: you changed the email afterwards
<asac> uncommit twice
<asac> commit with the same message
<asac> then you are done man ;)
<asac> do you understand the purpose of release commits at all or do you feel thats a bad thing?
<bluekuja> asac, yes, release commits are usefull for tagging an uploaded rev
<asac> anyway i can upload with current state. but please, fix it
<bluekuja> into the archive
<asac> why are they useful? ;)
<bluekuja> look now
<bluekuja> asac, for you to remember which rev got uploaded
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> for me as well
<asac> yeah thats the right apporach
<bluekuja> without the need to ask which rev was uploaded
<asac> have fun
<bluekuja> ty, gonna add you on identi.ca later
<bluekuja> bbl
<asac> bug 512111
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 512111 could not be found
<asac> debian bug 512111
<ubottu> Debian bug 512111 in iceweasel "iceweasel: Iceweasel disable Firefox upgrade checks" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/512111
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have the xulrunner-1.9 removal bug handy? you opened it from fix released to inprogress
<gnomefreak> we have duplicate
<asac> gnomefreak: removal?
<asac> gnomefreak: you mean the alternatives problem when you remove the last xulrunner?
<asac> the bug id should be in the last commits
<asac> i think i dented about it let me check
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.2.head/revision/480
<asac> hmm ... no bug id ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
 * asac bad
<asac> the xulrunner bug list shoulndt be that long
<asac> bug 390664
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390664 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "package xulrunner-1.9.1 1.9.1~rc2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390664
<gnomefreak> you would think. let me check
<asac> 1.9.1 has just 5 bugs
<gnomefreak> oh damn that was fast
<asac> you could have found it
<asac> ;)
<asac> i am sure
<gnomefreak> i was going to look
<asac> maybe thats the dupe
<asac> the other looked different iirc
<gnomefreak> not same bug. same bug not the one i was thinking of
<asac> 1.9 buglist shouldnt be too long either
<asac> hmm 128 bugs
<asac> all the epiphany crashes
<asac> i think someone should merge them into a sink that is wont fix ;)
<gnomefreak> i found all 4 of them
<gnomefreak> only they are not the one either.
<gnomefreak> nope no luck
<asac> bug 390664 bug 400848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390664 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "package xulrunner-1.9.1 1.9.1~rc2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390664
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400848 in xulrunner-1.9 "package xulrunner-1.9 1.9.0.11+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso installed pre-removal script devolvió el código de salida de error 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400848
<gnomefreak> asac: we have have issues some of these are not the same it looks like
<gnomefreak> bug 3.6190 is not the same as well this one is unusale but its his repos i think
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 390664 care to translate ? its either dutch or german
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390664 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "package xulrunner-1.9.1 1.9.1~rc2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 2 zurück" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390664
<asac> hmm
<asac> that looks bad actually
<asac> meaning we already had the same problem in jaunty and upgrades are breaking
<asac> why doesnt it happen for lots of other people
<gnomefreak> asac: dont know but thats like saying why does my sound not work and yours does :)
<asac> no its not
<asac> the prerm should fail for all that have only one xulrunner installed
<gnomefreak> does he only have one xul installed?
<asac> ok let me check in chroot
<asac> it doesnt happen here
<gnomefreak> persons set up? maybe. your using a chroot you use to build?
<gnomefreak> i dont remember the orig error saying anything about corrupt:
<gnomefreak> update-alternatives: internal error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/xulrunner corrupt: invalid update mode
<gnomefreak> i havent gone through all the logs yet but will start when i get back in.
<asac> yeah
<asac> i think the fix is like what we did to ffox
<gnomefreak> asac: m not sure if bug 404007 is the same as 270303 but i doubt it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404007 in update-manager "[karmic] Firefox upgrade warning is issued twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404007
<gnomefreak> i still need my smake
<gnomefreak> bug 27030
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 27030 in kubuntu-docs "Missing dependency between kunbutu-docs and ubuntu-artwork" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/27030
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> bug 270303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270303 in ubufox "MASTER - firefox (intrepid/jaunty): "your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted"" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270303
<asac> gnomefreak: that bug might need a backport
<gnomefreak> the update manager one is in Karmic it sounds like u-m and ubufox are warning him
<asac> i dont see anything bad in the last comments
<asac> looks good
<asac> that bug is fixed
<asac> "I just want to confirm that the latest upgrade (to FF 3.0.11) went very smoothly, with no repeated restart requests... only once. Thank you to everyone once again. you do good work."
<asac> ok i am out getting cigarettes
<asac> have a couple of calls afterwards and need to get some backup ;)
<gnomefreak> have fun
<gnomefreak> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.12+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<bluekuja> asac, back
<asac> yes let me check the upstream diff
<asac> bluekuja: there are no bugs closed in changelog. thats correct?
<bluekuja> asac, correct, no one reported a bug in the last year
<bluekuja> asac, perfect package
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/6931311
<bluekuja> asac, ty alex
<bluekuja> asac, will you come italy?
<bluekuja> * to
<asac> not this year ;)
<bluekuja> aww
<asac> maybe another year
<bluekuja> asac, where do you live in germany?
<asac> Hamburg
<asac> see launchpad ;)
<asac> there is a google map integrated
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/
<bluekuja> asac, aww that's far away from italy
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> asac, I wanted to come to meet you, but that's definitely far away
<asac> np
<bluekuja> I live in the north-east part of italy
<bluekuja> so near austria
<asac> you should visit one of our next ubuntu conferences ;)
<bluekuja> next one will be where'
<bluekuja> ?
<asac> though i think next one will be outside of EUROPE
<bluekuja> aww
<asac> we usually have one in europe and one outsied
<asac> last was in barcelona
<asac> so this one is most likely US
<bluekuja> I guess why no conference are done in italy
<asac> or maybe asia ;)
<bluekuja> never heard of a debconf or ubuntu conf
<bluekuja> in italy
<bluekuja> asac, soon an italian friend will be DD, so I can meet him and have my key signed
<asac> heh
<bluekuja> asac, so I can ask the DM status
<bluekuja> asac, the DM field can be added only when you get approved as a DM or also before?
<gnomefreak> asac: did you change the new tab to blank tab or so far just thinking about it?
<asac> bluekuja: i am not sure about DM procedure. at best get that info from somewhere else. i would just make guesses out of my guts
<bluekuja> asac, ok
<asac> gnomefreak: i made a firest comment in bug 402767 comment #8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch add on blocks the functionality of firefox location bar" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402767
<bluekuja> asac, I'll let you when my key is signed
<asac> we will post more info asap
<bluekuja> * know
<asac> bluekuja: yes, so far the key seems to be the main blocker - so lets see that happening first of all
<asac> bluekuja: if you dont have many signatures consider to create a new one with high bitrate
<asac> i am not sure, but there was a potential flaw nad a bunch of folks made a new key because of that
<asac> fta2: so we might finally get new nss
<gnomefreak> 3.5 is fixed atleast
<asac> for hardy and newer
<bluekuja> asac, ok, as soon as ftp-masters create his account
<asac> bluekuja: you can get his signature before
<bluekuja> asac, I gonna go to him to have my key signed
<asac> its just not a signature of a DD before his account is created ;)
<bluekuja> asac, but that doesnt count as official sign?
<asac> if you get the signature now, it will count on the day he gets his account crated
<asac> (assuming he uses the key he puts in the keyring for signing)
<bluekuja> asac, true
<bluekuja> asac, thanks for the hint
<bluekuja> gonna talk to him later then
 * gnomefreak hangs out for a little while. it doesnt look like i will be back until at least late next week after today
<kenvandine> asac, so i assume the globalmenu is known to break ff3.5?
<kenvandine> yup... that fixed it
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<eagles0513875> morning gnomefreak :)
<asac> kenvandine: yes. thats crashy
<asac> so you are a mac fan ;)?
<kenvandine> asac, no... i hate mac
<kenvandine> :)
<asac> i think we should file a bug
<asac> can you do that and try to get a backtrace?
<kenvandine> but... i told myself it spend a week with that menu :)
<kenvandine> yes
<asac> against firefox-3.5 ... problem is that globalmenu is not even in the archive, so its probably not high prio
<asac> i think global menu had a workaround for ffox 3
<kenvandine> yeah
<asac> and someone said to me they have to fix it for ffox 3.5 in the same way
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/230629/
<kenvandine> asac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/404156
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<kenvandine> damn
 * kenvandine fixes
<asac> kenvandine: apport crash?
<asac> kenvandine: thats ok it takes a bit till it gets visible to us
<asac> crash triagers
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> i made it public
 * kenvandine removes the globalmenu now
<eagles0513875> asac: might be a mac fan but still love kubuntu
<asac> kenvandine: do you know an upstream place for globamanu?
<asac> kenvandine: maybe you could file a bug there too and link them?
<kenvandine> dunno
<kenvandine> got it
<kenvandine> it is already filed... and also filed in LP... i marked mine a dupe
<asac> kenvandine: thanks
<fta2> asac, http://code.google.com/p/v8/issues/detail?id=330#c6
<asac> fta: thats fantastic news
 * asac wonders if he finds the time to try a head build of v8 today
<asac> fta: hmm am i supposed to fix ffox 3.6 still?
<fta> asac, i didn't have time, busy with work, half of my team is in holidays
<asac> fta: thats ok, just was curious if its still on our plate
<asac> (as i dont get build failures :()
<fta> asac, i played with the lp api last week, i have a way to expose our ftbfs, but it's too slow
<fta> bug 369112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 369112 in soyuz "API export of IDistroSeries.getBuildRecords() should optionally filter on active source publications" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/369112
<LLStarks> bug 506317
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 506317 could not be found
<LLStarks> bugzilla 506317
<LLStarks> ...
<LLStarks> fffffffffffff
<LLStarks> rick
<LLStarks> asac bug 404246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 404246 in firefox-3.5 "GIF rendering seems to have become somewhat broken." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404246
<LLStarks> can you replicate?
<LLStarks> firefox 3.6
<asac> i am out in a few minutes. i think i saw that on intel hardware a few days ago
<asac> or i saw a bug about it
<asac> now i am confused
<asac> but dont see it here on ati
<asac> LLStarks: are you running intel?
<LLStarks> graphics?
<asac> yes ... driver
<LLStarks> yah
<LLStarks> git
<rickspencer3> oh, hi LLStarks
<asac> yeah. then its probably a driver issue. actually i think it went a way ... maybe after restarting or something
<asac> s/a way/away/
<rickspencer3> this is probably a better place to discuss
<LLStarks> no dice on restarts
<asac> LLStarks: git directly or edgers?
<LLStarks> edgers
<asac> thats odd. when did it start?
<asac> today?
<LLStarks> 48 hours
<LLStarks> i think
<asac> can you see if downgrading the intel driver to whatever .deb you had before fixes it?
<asac> would be extremely helpful as it would be quite a tight regression range
<LLStarks> i'll ask the devs.
<LLStarks> the edgers and karmic drivers are virtually the same though
<LLStarks> and this is firefox 3.6 only
<LLStarks> anyway, rickspencer3, who at canonical created and ordered the implementation of multisearch.
<rickspencer3> LLStarks: why do you ask?
<LLStarks> because the addon is causing quite a stir and you guys seem to be under some sort of gag order
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> not sure what gives the impression of a "gag order"
<rickspencer3> I think I said all I have to say about the topic is all
<LLStarks> asac and yourself have been quite suspicious with your choices of words
<rickspencer3> how so?
 * robbiew tries to understand what the big deal is
<LLStarks> and you guys shoved this in 3 different versions of firefox including the ppa versions.
<rickspencer3> right
<LLStarks> 3.0 main. 3.5 main. 3.6 ppa. 3.5 ppa. 3.0 ppa.
 * asac drops a quick note before leaving that this is the the case because all firefox versions share the same location for extensions
<rickspencer3> bye bye asac
<rickspencer3> have a good weekend
<LLStarks> yes, but it was coded to work with all 3 versions.
<asac> u2
<rickspencer3> tx
<LLStarks> including 3.6
<rickspencer3> right
<LLStarks> you wanted a catch-all testing audience
<LLStarks> even the trunk users
<rickspencer3> I think it was what asac said
<e-jat> bye asac
<rickspencer3> and we just wanted to try it out
<LLStarks> then the behavior should've been well-documented
<LLStarks> and included in the alpha 3 release notes
<rickspencer3> hmm
<rickspencer3> that's a fair point
<LLStarks> even the most casual alpha 3 tester will think "somebody broke teh google"
<rickspencer3> ok
<robbiew> LLStarks: I'm confused...what's the big issue? the casual user is notified of the new plug-in at startup...if they don't like it...remove/disable it
<LLStarks> i never saw such notification.
<LLStarks> my point is, i see no need for all the secrecy. this change was readily apparent yet delivered stealthily with no warning or explanation.
<rickspencer3> ok, noted
<LLStarks> to the end-user
<rickspencer3> this point has been made
<LLStarks> what will be done to rectify that?
<rickspencer3> rectify what?
<LLStarks> the whole situation. canonical needs to improve or remove the extension with all deliberate speed.
<rickspencer3> why?
<robbiew> LLStarks: I did..checked it out...and didn't really care
<LLStarks> the data collection can achieved without the fugly changes that have been made.
<LLStarks> *can be
<rickspencer3> no they can't
<rickspencer3> as I said in my response
<rickspencer3> on the bug
<LLStarks> google custom search can be modified using an api, can it not?
<LLStarks> http://code.google.com/apis/customsearch/
<rickspencer3> not sure about that
<LLStarks> it should be quite simple to restore core google functionality like images and news
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> as I mentioned in the bug, I understand that this is important to users
<rickspencer3> and we won't proceed to make any real changes without taking that into account
<rickspencer3> that was, in fact, the primary regression that was identified by the original bug reporter
<LLStarks> rickspencer3. what data specifically is collected?
<rickspencer3> each of the four areas that a user can search from has a channel id
<rickspencer3> this data is passed to Google today
<rickspencer3> we changed those identifiers so that we could, in turn, see which channels are used
<rickspencer3> then we can use the same google tools that are commonly used for analysing search traffic and click throughs
<rickspencer3> so essentially, we just get a scope on the google analytics
<rickspencer3> LLStarks: is getting near my lunch time
<LLStarks> okay. same here.
<rickspencer3> anything other questions I can answer, etc..?
<LLStarks> who is handling the data?
<rickspencer3> (not trying to shut you up, but my stomach is growling ;) )
<rickspencer3> well, Google handles the data for everybody
<fta> asac, u gone? did you fix ff trunk or should I?
 * rickspencer3 hopes asac is gone to enjoy a much needed break
<LLStarks> sup fabien. what's broken today? :3
<rickspencer3> well "deserved" anyone, I sometimes wonder if asac ever "needs" a break :)
<rickspencer3> LLStarks: does that make sense?
<rickspencer3> Google only shares the data with you if you own the channel id
<rickspencer3> it's normal web site stuff
<LLStarks> rick, i guess so.
<LLStarks> thanks.
<rickspencer3> no problems
<rickspencer3> and thanks
<rickspencer3> what happened to robbiew?
 * rickspencer3 goes for a sandwhich
<fta> LLStarks, usual -daily breakage, i usually fix it 1st, but i've been busy
<LLStarks> would gif rendering fall under that? or is this merely packaging issues?
<fta> nope
<fta> i really don't have time to fight all bugs in bugzilla
<fta> not to mention that i prefer to package and experiment with new stuff
<fta> reed_, mozilla/browser/app/firefox-branding.js is gone?
<fta> mozilla 504953
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 504953 in Build Config "Clean up firefox branding in the build system" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=504953
<BUGabundo> ola
<fta> lo
<BUGabundo> hey fta
<BUGabundo> ehh
<BUGabundo> poor asac... he is being head bashed
<BUGabundo> on multisearch
<BUGabundo> he doesn't even reply now :\
<BUGabundo> and if he does show up
<BUGabundo>  I have a few question for him
<BUGabundo> many already asked all over the place
<BUGabundo> this could have been done so diferently
<BUGabundo> a blog, an email, telling us, user, all about it
<reed_> fta: it moved to browser/branding/nightly/pref/firefox-branding.js ??
<fta> reed_, too late
<BUGabundo> hey reed_
<fta> reed_, but even the new file contains broken urls
<fta> +-pref("startup.homepage_override_url","http://www.mozilla.org/projects/%APP%/%VERSION%/whatsnew/");
<fta> +-pref("startup.homepage_welcome_url","http://www.mozilla.org/projects/%APP%/%VERSION%/firstrun/");
<fta> ++pref("startup.homepage_override_url","http://%LOCALE%.www.mozilla.com/%LOCALE%/firefox/%VERSION%/whatsnew/");
<fta> ++pref("startup.homepage_welcome_url","http://%LOCALE%.www.mozilla.com/%LOCALE%/firefox/%VERSION%/firstrun/");
<fta> (modulo the s/%APP%/firefox/ which is an ubuntu thing only)
<reed_> hmm
<reed_> fta: the www.mozilla.org ones are correct
<reed_> for nightly
<fta> for 3.5 before the release, it was always broken
<fta> reed_, http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/3.6a1pre/firstrun/ is broken
<reed_> yes
<reed_> that's normal
<fta> i don't call that normal, it's broken
<fta> if the link is not supposed to exist, drop the entry in the menu
<BUGabundo> fta: its always broken pre-release
<BUGabundo> hence _normal_
<fta> BUGabundo, broken shouldn't be normal
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> tell that to audio :)
<fta> asac, !! what did you do?Using saved parent location: bzr+ssh://fta@bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.1.head/
<fta> bzr: ERROR: Tags not supported by BzrBranch5('file:///src/bzr/firefox-3.1.head/'); you may be able to use bzr upgrade.
<fta> oh, right, he's not there..
<asac> fta: looking in for a moment
<asac> i dont know
<asac> i didnt do anything. just used the branch
<fta> Tags not supported
<asac> fta: oh. yes, i think i know
<asac> fta: i used debcommit -r to create the release commit
<asac> that seems to create a tag iirc
<asac> just upgreade your local branch i guess
<asac> i definitly didnt run upgrade on the remote branch ... i would have noticed that
<fta> fixed 3.6 btw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/231483/
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> seems like FF3.6 now starts again
<BUGabundo> but broke on my work debian machine
<BUGabundo> no libgtk 1.7
<BUGabundo> strange how Ubuntu is ahead SID :\
<fta> we often are for gnome
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> did not know that
<fta> the french desktop guys are doing a good job ;)
<asac> we are typically ahead for all things we take explicitly care of
<BUGabundo> though our packages came from sid
<BUGabundo> guys=seb
<fta> +didrocks
<fta> +lool
<fta> all french
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<asac> fta: looks good. so nightly is now where the milestone branding is?
<asac> seems so
<BUGabundo> hi asac... doing better now?
<BUGabundo> or still bothered by all the replies?
<fta> replies?
<BUGabundo> fta: naggings
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> LP, forums, blog, irc
<BUGabundo> who knows, even private emails ;)
<fta> bash                           1170837  99.91%     64367 1084963   21386     121
<fta> dash                           1169882  99.83%    184557  980553    4619     153
<fta> what are the others using??
<fta> probably popcon discrepancy
<BUGabundo> let me see
<BUGabundo> I have both
<BUGabundo> on a clean install
<fta> dash is the default sh, unlike in debian
<fta> csh                              18615   1.59%       604   17551     448      12
<fta> tcsh                             12466   1.06%       640   11499     322       5
<fta> yeah! i'm part of the 1.06% !
<asac> BUGabundo: no. i played ETQW
<asac> and ran a couple of searches ;)
<asac> lol
<fta> bud id?
<BUGabundo> ahahahaahah
<fta> bug
<asac> bug?
<BUGabundo> asac: now for real. who is behind this?
<asac> which bug?
<BUGabundo> which me??
<fta> your search thingy
<BUGabundo> are there more!?
<asac> BUGabundo: i dont understand why you are asking that.
<BUGabundo> fta: which one? there are 3
<asac> fta: there are a few ... multsearch is the tag
<BUGabundo> asac: which? the bug joke or multisearch?
<BUGabundo> asac: you know Im curious
<BUGabundo> and you have been avoiding the subject
<fta> just want to have a good laugh
<BUGabundo> I won't presure you , of course
<asac> its me. i want go get rich quick instead of chatting in this channel :-P
<BUGabundo> share it with us
<asac> i dont know what i can share that isnt in the content ;) ... really!
<BUGabundo> if you have read what I wrote
<BUGabundo> as several other users
<BUGabundo> it would have been a much better UX
<BUGabundo> *if* this was pre-announced
<asac> fta: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?advanced=1 ... multisearch in the tag field -> go
<asac> BUGabundo: thats true. but also consider that it wouldnt have changed a thing
<asac> BUGabundo: users would be pissed off, talking about getting exploited, their human rights sacrificed and so on
<BUGabundo> would have reduced the flames
<BUGabundo> asac: see the Know Your Rights from mozilla?
<BUGabundo> that's what _we_ miss
<BUGabundo> I consider this an offence
<BUGabundo> not from you, of course, but the distro
<asac> BUGabundo: Know Your Rights was much more fuzz
<BUGabundo> it changed something for worse , just so *someone* could have collected data
<BUGabundo> that _we_ don't even know what it is, and what it is for!
<asac> BUGabundo: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/24/%23ubuntu-mozillateam.txt
<asac> read from 19:30
<BUGabundo> time?
<BUGabundo> ok
<asac> BUGabundo: read it?
<fta> BUGabundo, last chromium was not broken for you?
<BUGabundo> asac: still reading
<BUGabundo> am a slow reader
<BUGabundo> that's why I have so much unread email
<BUGabundo> fta: not on ubuntu
<BUGabundo> I LOVE the NewTab of chromium
<BUGabundo> 10000x better then FF
<BUGabundo> plus it has recover pages woot
<BUGabundo> I can't resist sharing this with you
<BUGabundo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-94JhLEiN0l&
<BUGabundo> asac: done
<BUGabundo> I see we need to blame rickspencer3 instead :D
<rickspencer3> I heard that
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> rats
<rickspencer3> BUGabundo: that link broke for me
<fta> asac, all, any idea to improve the new chromium-browser man page is welcome
<fta> btw, chromium has subpixel AA since today
<BUGabundo> rickspencer3: I just copied it from FF, youtube
<asac> fta: chromium-browser manpage ... do we really need that?
<fta> asac, to please lintian ;)
<asac> fta: chromium-browser
<asac> exec: 87: -a: not found
<fta> asac, it's not mine, it's from upstream
<asac> (you asked if its broken)
<asac> i usually ignore lintian ;)
<fta> asac, yep, fixed in ~ucd2
<fta> it was a bashism, proposed by upstream :P
<asac> proposed? so you patched it?
<fta> my /bin/sh is bash so i didn't notice
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah. better use dash
<fta> no, dash had some nasty bugs for me in the past
<asac> posh ;)
<asac> at least that thing can do proper <tab> ;)
<asac> does not this stupid autocomplete
<fta> would would want to autocomplete in sh?
<fta> my own shell is tcsh, not dash/bash
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> yeah. then use posh. thats best
<fta> !info posh
<ubottu> posh (source: posh): Policy-compliant Ordinary SHell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.17 (jaunty), package size 82 kB, installed size 212 kB
<asac> posix-shell
<asac> oh policy ;)
<asac> hehe. yeah its annoying but you will write proper stuff
<fta> as my own shell, i prefer c shells, not korn/bourne shells
<fta> i like ^^, ! !!, !?2, etc
<BUGabundo> wtf
<asac> i think its the obvious choice for perlers
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I like bash/dash
<BUGabundo> wfm
<BUGabundo> asac: I'm seeing something strange on FF now
<BUGabundo> when I open external links
<fta> you probably don't spend the same time in shells as i do/did
<BUGabundo> FF opens a new page, but I see the previous page, until the new one loads
<BUGabundo> while before I used to see a blank page
<BUGabundo> fta: I spend all day
<BUGabundo> ssh debian servers
<BUGabundo> svn
<BUGabundo> rsyncs
<BUGabundo> meld and diffs
<BUGabundo> mv and rms
<BUGabundo> lesss, nanos, and apaches
<BUGabundo> and when I get home, I open a few more
<BUGabundo> as I said
<BUGabundo> wfm
<fta> i made the switch to c shells when the "best" advanced korn shell was ksh, back in the SunOS 4 / HP-UX 8 days
<BUGabundo> don't remind me hpux
<BUGabundo> we still have too many on my job
<BUGabundo> and the other job, is planning on getting new ones
<BUGabundo> :\\
<BUGabundo> they cost the double of intel ones :.
<fta> asac, i don't like the header of the man page, "chromium-browser - the web browser from Google"
<BUGabundo> errr
<BUGabundo> chromium is not *from* google
<asac> fta: yeah
<fta> it's not *my* wordings, it's upstreams
<fta> but they said suggestions are welcome, so here i am
<asac> maybe chromium-browser: a free browser based on google chrome
<asac> chromium-browser: a free browser similar to chrome
<asac> chromium-browser: a chrome browser clone
<fta> about:linux-splash says:
<fta> about:linux-splash
<fta> ‘Chromium’ vs ‘Google Chrome’
<fta> Chromium is an open source browser project. Google Chrome is a browser from Google, based on the Chromium project.
<asac> chromium-browser: fast and furious webbrowser, build from the same code base as chrome
<BUGabundo> asac: gagaaagaga
<BUGabundo> forget google, forget chrome
<asac> chromium-browser: webbrowser developed by the chromium project
<asac> :)
<BUGabundo> better
<fta> hm.. NSS_DISABLE_DBM
<fta> http://codereview.chromium.org/160026
<fta> i'm not sure we want that
<fta> so far, my wrapper hides it, it intercepts -h/--help and displays its own usage
<fta> asac, ^^, what do you think
<fta> http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/app/resources/manpage.1.in
<fta> gzip: stdout: Broken pipe
<fta> tar: Child returned status 1
<fta> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<fta> bzr: ERROR: There was an error executing tar to uncompress /data/bot/ppa/firefox-3.5_3.5.2~hg20090724r26132+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz.
<fta> again
<fta> bzr bd is broken somehow
<fta> asac, i give up with that tarball, 3.5 still red in the ppa, fix committed, so maybe tomorrow
<asac> argh
<BUGabundo> asac: so when will the parter repo for flash instaler?
<asac> why are our tarballs broken
<asac> BUGabundo: ?
<BUGabundo> let me get it for you
<asac> that isnt a complete sentance ;)
<asac> sentence even
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> too much µblogging
<BUGabundo> so, I did a fresh install, got restried extras, it pulled flash wrapper, I got the 64 bits .so and put it on disk
<BUGabundo> only then I noticed I had the flash plugin installer and tried to remove it
<asac> fta: so chromium opens the manpage if you start it with wrong arguments?
<BUGabundo> but apt didn't let me, and now I always get a post install error
<fta> asac, no, with -h or --help
<asac> thats better than dumping it to console?
<fta> asac, i asked james, remember? he had no idea. i gave him one of the faulty tarball, no news since
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. thats a regression bug in the scripts
<asac> BUGabundo: can you file a bug please?
<asac> though there probably are some already
<fta> asac, try /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser -h
<asac> hmm
<asac> 231939
<asac> BUGabundo: ^^
<fta> asac, as opposed to my /usr/bin/chromium-browser -h
<asac> bug 231939
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231939 in flashplugin-nonfree "package update-manager 1:0.87.27 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231939
<asac> bullshit ;)
<asac> 395653
<asac> 398042
<asac> yeah. those
<asac> bug 398042
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 398042 in flashplugin-nonfree "package flashplugin-installer 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398042
<asac> bug 395653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 395653 in flashplugin-nonfree "package flashplugin-installer 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso pre-removal script devolvi? el c?digo de salida de error 2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395653
<BUGabundo> eheh so many dups
<BUGabundo> its pick and choose
<BUGabundo> lolol John marker my bug as a dupe bug 403246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 403246 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch - please restore old NEWTAB (dup-of: 402767)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402767 in firefox-3.5 "multisearch add on blocks the functionality of firefox location bar" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402767
<BUGabundo> its not a dupe
<BUGabundo> its a diff point!!
<BUGabundo> related sure, but no dupe
<asac> i didnt dupe it
<asac> undupe it
<BUGabundo> i'm
<asac> done
<BUGabundo> did it too
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> haah
<BUGabundo> we said rthe same thing
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> that should mark a point
<BUGabundo> :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> fta: personally i think that git log shoing in less can be considered an improvement, but for -h i would prefer to keep it just dumped to the console
<fta> me too
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-25
 * BUGabundo $echo moo; reply: foobed
<fta> asac, so i just cheated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/231824/
<asac> great ;)
<asac> very good and responsibly;)
<fta> asac, ??
<fta> in v8, does it even work?
<fta> +soname=on
<fta> +export soname
<fta> it probably doesn't..
<asac> fta: it does here. but not perfectly
<asac> e.g. the links and stuff are not created. just the soname added
<fta> it's supposed to be an argument for scons, not an env var
<asac> fta: oh yeah
<fta> but well, who knows with scons
<asac> fta: i figured that out by now ;)
<asac> thought i already updated the branch
<fta> nope
<asac> yeah. will do. currently checking out bleeding_edge
<asac> trunk has no landings for 10 days ;)
<asac> wow .. that takes ages.
<asac> i have the feeling i am trashing my hide all patch right now
<asac> in git-svn
<fta> we should probably just take: wget -qO- http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/DEPS | grep //v8 | cut -d'"' -f2
<asac> fta: yes. the idea is to use the branches
<asac> fta: why i ended up doing this is another story
<asac> i wanted to test rebasing
<asac> and then found that nothing has landed since i prepared the patch
<asac> also thought i might test amd64
<fta> so we always have the v8 suitable for chromium, not some crazy stuff that will no work as system lib
<fta> not
<asac> well. if  chromium flips branches like mad we shouldnt follow chromium i think
<asac> if its a maintainable way they proceed then yes.
<asac> only future can tell. for now i think the stable branches is right approach. also before doing anything we need to see how the ABI/API breakage is ... but for that i had to hide all symbols
<fta> they always use the same branch, they just bump the revid
<asac> let me commit a few things
<asac> yeah
<fta> i wanted to enable v8 daily
<asac> i think we need to get a feeling how it goes. i expect them to merge new stuff to the branch quite short before they need it
<asac> we will see what happens if we bump ahead a few days (if we really use syslib in chromium at some point)
<asac> so in theory they shouldnt break abi/api on branches; if we assume that thats the case it should work to just bump to that branch daily
<fta> hm.. can i pass arguments to debian/rules from the bzr bd command line?
<asac> fta: well. if you can do that with dpkg-buildpackage or debuild then yes
<fta> can't find how
<asac> fta: can you check if a bzr bd on current v8 builds?
<asac> or at least gets the patches applied
<asac> (i have some confusion here with the branches and tarballs i have)
<asac> fta: dont do it ;)
<asac> i forgot the new file in the patch
<fta> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/231962/
<asac> yes
<asac> thats added now
<asac> let me check if the build finishes
<asac> i think i think i think
<asac> i forgot even more
<asac> fta: what do you think: should we really add all the hidden wrappers to the tree?
<asac> or rahter one file with a list of headers that should be wrapped in obj/... ?
<asac> on demand?
<asac> for me the list sounds more reasonable
<fta> asac, you should file a bug upstream and expose the options, would be a loss to invest time in the wrong direction
<fta> i can try to pull some strings if needed
<fta> asac, doesn't link here
<fta> building chromium with -j4 on my quad core doesn't help, it was already burning all the cores
<asac> fta: yes. because of hte headers
<fta> missing malloc
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/231990/
<asac> yes its the missing sysheader thing
<asac> $ bzr commit -m "* add create-sysheaders.sh utility script for shlibtype=\"hidden\" - update debian/patches/hidden.patch
<asac> * explicitly run create-sysheaders.sh in post-patches:: - update debian/rules"
<asac> Committing to: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-v8/chromium-v8.head/
<asac> modified debian/rules
<asac> modified debian/patches/hidden.patch
<asac> but now i have to check whats up with the soname ;)
<asac> Committed revision 28.
<asac> so now it builds
<asac> there is one bug left:
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/232017/
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think for the suffix versioned soname type we shouldnt modify the libname at all
<asac> and the links should the be created differently
<asac> (not sure how with cons)
<asac> scons
<asac> fta: i think the dailies would be ready to go
<fta> hm, no LOCAL_BRANCH :(
<asac> fta: just saw that the DEPS actually matches the last commit on 1.2
<asac> 18 tests failed
<asac> out of 800+
<asac> not sure if that is bad
<asac> i had a flawless run a few days ago iirc
<asac> at least that number is reproducible ;)
<fta> done
<fta> asac, is that with x64 or still ia32?
<asac> patch work xul 1.9.1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/232156/
<asac> patch work ffox 3.5: http://paste.ubuntu.com/232158/
<asac> patch work xul 1.9.2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/232162/
<asac> wrong, but patch work xul 1.9.2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/232163/
<asac> patch work ffox 3.5: http://paste.ubuntu.com/232168/
<asac> err 3.6
<asac> hehe
<asac> fta: no thats with 32 i think
<asac> i havent tweaked anything
<asac> so the posts above show how many times we touch a patch ;)
<fta> yeah, i complained about nspr_flags_by_pkg_config_hack.patch many times, even today
<asac> the leader is: 11 - debian/patches/bz472807_att356161_nspr_nss_pc.patch
<asac> in 1.9.2 xul
<fta> mozilla 472807
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 472807 in XULRunner "make install does not install mozilla-nss/mozilla-nspr .pc (pkg-config) files for system-nss/-nspr builds" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=472807
<asac> i cant remember what the problem was. it was some dump compatibility thing
<asac> i think we should just drop it and see if ffox build blows up
<fta> mozilla 290726
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 290726 in NSPR "Missing pkg-config file" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290726
<fta> pff 2005
<fta> still NEW
<asac> debian/patches/dont_depend_on_nspr_sources.patch
<asac> i think we should file a bug about that
<asac> why would that thing live in nsprpub
<asac> i thin it should be top-level
<fta> yep, but since hg, this is no longer really needed as we have the full src tree
<asac> for debian/patches/bz472807_att356161_nspr_nss_pc.patch
<asac>  i am not sure if maintaing all the header links will be less painful
<asac> guess they should be auto generated
<asac>  debian/patches/bz321315_gconf_backend_for_19.patch
<asac> i think that one isnt used anymore
<fta> v8 all done, all green \o/
<asac> hehe
<asac> you mean the package or upstream?
<asac> ;)
<fta> do you that the symbols file?
<fta> there https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<asac> 5 - debian/patches/rename_venkman_addon.patch
<asac> fta: that was a quick build
<asac> fta: yes, i added symbols
<asac> but i dont think its enough
<asac> to detect binary bustage
<asac> maybe we could keep the old test binaries of the first run and then locally run them against the new lib
<asac> and if we get abi/api problems this means we need to bump something
<asac> but the amount of symbols is not really extraordinary high
<asac> they clearly marked exported ones and its just n8.h
<asac> v8.h
<fta> c++ is ugly
<fta> _ZN2v816FunctionTemplate31SetNamedInstancePropertyHandlerEPFNS_6HandleINS_5ValueEEENS_5LocalINS_6StringEEERKNS_12AccessorInfoEEPFS3_S6_NS4_IS2_EES9_EPFNS1_INS_7BooleanEEES6_S9_ESI_PFNS1_INS_5ArrayEEES9_ES3_@Base
<fta> pff
<asac> yeah
<asac> at least that string hcanges if the signature changes
<asac> commits to v8.h: http://paste.ubuntu.com/232197/
<asac> v8-debug.h: http://paste.ubuntu.com/232198/
<fta> no -c4 in your rules file?
<asac> -c?
<asac> not sure if v8 rules is actually mine ;)
<fta> i mean, something like DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS += -- -c4
<fta> so dpkg-gensymbols complains about new symbols and ftbfs
<fta> so we notice
<asac> i think i remember ;)
<asac> fta: do we need the -- ?
<fta> pixman/debian/rules:    dh_makeshlibs -a -V 'libpixman-1-0 (>= 0.10.0)' -- -c4
<fta>  /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk:   $(if $(is_debug_package),,dh_makeshlibs -p$(cdbs_curpkg) $(DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS))
<fta> -c4 is not for dh_makeshlibs, it's for dpkg-gensymbols so yes, we need --
<fta> ok, i'm tired, eyes closing, 'night
<asac> k
<asac> me too
<EruditeHermit> fta: any response on your o3d thread?
<BUGabundo> ola gente bonita
<BUGabundo> asac: hacking V8 ?
<asac> hehe
<asac> not reall
<asac> y
<asac> using it / comparing it with mozjs
<BUGabundo> ah
<BUGabundo> so your vacations are spend hacking code
<BUGabundo> :p
<asac> my vacations? ;)
<BUGabundo> I wish I had vacations! :(
<BUGabundo> aren't you on vacations ?
<asac> today is weekend
<asac> no
<asac> i am on weekend ;)
<BUGabundo> at least that was what I gathered from yesterday logs
<BUGabundo> and what rick said
<asac> nah. i went out for a while drinking beers
<asac> ;)
<BUGabundo> ohh every weekend *is* weekend :)
<BUGabundo> oh
<asac> normal friday night action ;)
<BUGabundo> so I lost another drunku party?
<asac> hehe. no. it was just a few beers with a friend
<BUGabundo> _action_ ahaha
<asac> and then i played ETQW ;)
<BUGabundo> a dady friend?
<BUGabundo> *lady
<asac> like that yeah.
<asac> today i will go with a friend who drinks much more
<BUGabundo> oh forgot to say yesterday
<asac> ... usually ending with whiskey ;)
<BUGabundo> maybe I'll file a bug
<BUGabundo> but Modem Manager sucks when you want to reconect
<asac> BUGabundo: thats something i observed too
<BUGabundo> instead connecting it just disconeects
<asac> BUGabundo: bit i havent found the time to check whats different
<BUGabundo> maybe it needs a longer timeout
<BUGabundo> and retry latter
<asac> hmm
<BUGabundo> instead instante
<asac> for me it was hard to reconnect at all
<BUGabundo> not for me
<BUGabundo> but 70% of my connects end with zero traffic
<BUGabundo> so I have to reconnect
<asac> option?
<BUGabundo> and then end up with it desconectign me intead connecting
<BUGabundo> asac: yeah I think so,
<asac> but you are able to connect after that happens
<asac> (triyng multiple times)
<asac> ?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> no prob there
<asac> thats not that bad then
<BUGabundo> right
<BUGabundo> I don't worry too much
<asac> i had problems with my option card (a real option one, not a huawei option)
<asac> to reconnect at all
<BUGabundo> what sucks is not conecting with zero bytes (maybe bad DNSs)
<asac> so needed unplugging or somethign
<BUGabundo> but the fact I press conect and it disconects me instead (when I was already connected)
<asac> BUGabundo: hmm. bad dns should not happen if you have setup your connection using the wizard (which overwrites dns entries statically)
<BUGabundo> I never have to uplug mine
<BUGabundo> but many many times between midnight and 1am it won't connect
<BUGabundo> I think its ISP doing somehting
<asac> could be
<BUGabundo> I just use wiz
<BUGabundo> brb
<asac> BUGabundo: did you observe the same with 0.7.1?
<asac> ok
<asac> i have to get coffee too
<asac> and maybe buy myself a new keyboard. this one starts to get boring ;)
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> asac: I'm using 0.8 ppa
<BUGabundo> and yeah .7 behaved similar AFAIR
<asac> ok then its not the same problem that i saw
<BUGabundo> asac: and this from memory, and I have none
<BUGabundo> asac: users on +1 are asking about th favicon for FF
<BUGabundo> its the old one, and Windows as the new one
<BUGabundo> is it uptream brandign missing or is it us?
<asac> favicon?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<asac> thats usually sent by the website
<BUGabundo> on the search bar
<asac> its the one you see in the location bar
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> look at your FF
<BUGabundo> I see the old one
<BUGabundo> and a new on the awesome bar
<BUGabundo> bbl
<asac> h m
 * asac wonders if we should use nspr 4.8 in SRU
<asac> i gues rather 4.7.5
<asac> bug 387812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387812 in nspr "nspr 4.8 available upstream (required for mozilla 1.9.1 and trunk)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387812
<asac> bug 387745
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387745 in nspr "new upstream release 4.7.5" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387745
<asac> mozilla bug 471715
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 471715 in Libraries "Add cert to nssckbi to override rogue md5-collision CA cert" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=471715
<asac> ok nss and nspr backports to hardy/intrepid done. that will be a heroic act for chrome i hope ;)
<eagles0513875> morning  asac
<asac> hi
<asac> fta: if the dailies are already fully done, could you kick off another v8 run (i seem to have missed it by a few minutes i guess)
<asac> libv8-dev wasnt installable because it referred to libv8 and not libv8-0
<asac> fta: do you know if i can tell the build systgem to spit out the actual gcc commands ?
<asac> (chromium-browser9
<maco> reading asac's blog... is multisearch only on firefox-3.0 and not firefox-3.5?
<dtchen> it appears as an active addon in my 3.5.2
<dtchen> grr. 3.5.1*
<dtchen> so, both -3.0 and -3.5
<maco> hm. maybe i need to update then quit and restart firefox then...
<asac> ldd sconsbuild/Release/ui_tests | grep v8  libv8.so.0 => /usr/lib/libv8.so.0 (0xf72d4000)
<asac> nm -D sconsbuild/Release/ui_tests  | grep v8 | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/233340/
<BUGabundo> echo: FAIL
<asac> ldd sconsbuild/Release/chrome| grep v8 libv8.so.0 => /usr/lib/libv8.so.0 (0xf7301000)
<asac> rock & roll
<asac> will clean this mess up and then commit it
<asac> tomorrow ,)
<asac> system chromium stuff committed
<asac> err, v8
<asac> fta: is GYP_DEFINES what allows me to pass in settings referred to in .gypi files?
<asac> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/lib/chromium-browser/mksnapshot': No such file or directory
<bdrung> asac: can you have a look at adblock-plus 1.1? https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/adblock-plus.ubuntu/+merge/6989
<bdrung> asac: I have prepared the package for it.
<asac> bdrung: lp doesnt show any diff ... odd
<bdrung> asac: then grab it via "bzr branch lp:~bdrung/firefox-extensions/adblock-plus.ubuntu"
<asac> yeah i know
<bdrung> asac: generating the source package does not seam to work.
<asac> does not seem to work?
<asac> let me check
<bdrung> i have to create it manually via bzr export
<bdrung> asac: i only changed the export-upstream-revision revid. the last time it worked.
<asac> bdrung: why is clean not needed? did we add that to xpi.mk?
<bdrung> asac: probably. without the clean target all generated files were removed.
<bdrung> asac: thx
<asac> bdrung: that was a typo from what i see
<asac> Merge -> merge fixed it
<bdrung> oh, yes
<bdrung> asac: can you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/stanford-pwdhash/+bug/399036 (new release of pwhash)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 399036 in stanford-pwdhash "Please merge pwdhash 1.7-2 from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,New]
<bdrung> asac: now i maintain the debian package of pwdhash
<asac> bdrung: do you build this from some branch for debian?
<asac> would be easier to maintain a ubuntu branch based on debian branch i guess
<asac> devscripts will hopefully soon be in debian ;)
<asac> its also in NEW
<bdrung> asac: the debian package is currently waiting in NEW, you can grab the package from http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/p/pwdhash/pwdhash_1.7-2.dsc (it's identical from the package in NEW)
<bdrung> asac: you can use the pwdhash git branch, too.
<bdrung> asac: when devscripts hits unstable i will upload a 1.7-3 version, which probably won't need ubuntu changes.
<asac> i would think we have enough time still; its better to not go through our NEW review and then also through Debian imo
<asac> syncing from debian doesnt need any review
<asac> unless you say you really want to have it in now ;)
<asac> or that you might forget ... or busy or something later
<asac> then we can probably do it
<bdrung> no, we don't need to hurry.
<bdrung> i have uploaded the package to my ppa, so i hopefully will not forget it.
<asac> bdrung: are you doing this together with the debian ext-mainatinaer team?
<bdrung> ext-maintainer?
<asac> [Pkg-mozext-maintainers]
<asac> bdrung: ^^
<asac> there is a team for mozext
<asac> that are drafting standards etc. now
<bdrung> no, this is the first time i hear of it.
<asac> we had some predicussion and seemed like they are making progress; somewhat reinventing the wheel, but well ... :)
<asac> i am happy that they do something in debian
<asac> also we will probably be able to resync where we ship what
<asac> so the locations will be changed soonish
<asac> but the outcome is actually pretty smart; we can automatically determine in which/app to link the extension and so on
<bdrung> sounds good.
<bdrung> asac: i am currently preparing mozgest
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-07-26
<bdrung_> asac: still awake?
<bdrung_> asac: mozgest is ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~bdrung/firefox-extensions/mozgest.ubuntu/+merge/9280
<nikolam> hi. When will we push seamonkey 1.1.17
<nikolam> to Hardy, Interpid.
<nikolam> i am using it for some time now, I get source from PPA of gnomefreak
<nikolam> I see no reason for 1.1.17 Seamonkey not to be pushed to Karmic, Interpid and Hardy. (I am on hardy 64)
<asac> nikolam: yes. thats on my list to do
<asac> e.g. gnomefreak asked me to sponsor it and i failed to follow up yet.
<nikolam> asac, I can do testing if wanted
<nikolam> I run 64-bit hardy, i can do testing in vm`s for other versions , too and 32 bit
<asac> nikolam: cool. please add https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa to your sources everywhere
<asac> thats the staging area where we will put security updates a few days before we roll it to the masses
<nikolam> asac will see to it, where is reporting of results of testing done?
<asac> nikolam: at best complain here if there are regressions
<asac> nikolam: if you give positive feedback thats even better
<nikolam> ok :)
<asac> nikolam: i am preparing the bits now. so in a few hours there should be hardy - karmic builds to test in that archive
<nikolam> asac, will see to it. I will probably test hardy on my working hardy 64
<nikolam> will prepare other ones
<asac> nikolam: that would be precious
<nikolam> but i use it on it for some time now, since, i made it myself hihi
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe i should use gnomefreaks tarball rather than minde
<nikolam> asac it dies sometimes like 1.1.5 was
 * asac wants to be nice)
<asac> nikolam: dies?
<asac> nikolam: what dies?
<asac> (sorry i think I lack context here)
<nikolam> yup, i have big inbox`es and news and bunch of windows
<nikolam> seamonkey, after few hours of hard work :)
<asac> ah
<nikolam> but i also have flash plugin 10 latest  :)
<asac> are you also running 2.0beta1?
<nikolam> nevermint, see in few hours :)
<asac> or was it alphoa3?
<asac> nikolam: yeah
<nikolam> I have it installed
<asac> nikolam: does it work good
<asac> ?
<nikolam> 2 works ok
<asac> or even better than 1.1.7?
<nikolam> hmm, havent been there for a long time and not shure what version of SM 2 is that , will check
<asac> just wondering if we should rather put 2.0 beta in karmic
<asac> than sticking yet another round with 1.1.7
<asac> than sticking yet another round with 1.1.x
<nikolam>  2.0~b1~hg20090512r2611+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.8.04~jjv
<asac> yeah i think they even released b1 upstream already
<nikolam> asac, Me thinking, 2-0 should sit beside 1.x for now.. it`s not released officially yet
<asac> yeah ... well, but its really not used by many so having it side-by-side means extra effort
<asac> wrt security et al
<nikolam> I know, but I won`t count on 2.0 to be for production use, untill upstream says so.
<nikolam> for testing, quite ok
<nikolam> It is shame btw, that Debian ditched SM (Iceape) from its repos
<asac> nikolam: thought they only ditchted it from stble release
<asac> but not from unstable
<asac> its a security support problem
<nikolam> asac, i think its not there at all. I think it was unmaintained
<asac> noone has the time to do mozilla security support
<asac> i did that for a good amount of time, but nobody else felt like its their obligation
<asac> now i stopped it for debian
<nikolam> as i know, mozilla security support is just publishing newer versions of products, yes?
<asac> (i even was accussed of doing it wrong, which is really ridiculous)
<asac> nikolam: thats the case until mozilla stops to support their software. then its painful backporting
<asac> which is what i basically did
<asac> (even though folks are lame they somehow get new upstreams uploaded)
<asac> so the problem was that for years i prepared the individual patches/backports; sent them to all the right folks
<asac> and ended doing _all_ packages on my own
<nikolam> I am fully interested in doing SM stuff, since I ma using it for very long time. i lack some experience with ppa`s and package management, etc
<asac> nikolam: its really not that hard to prepare new upstream packages for seamonkey
<asac> we have pretty good branches .. that make it rather trivial
<asac> if you want to help out on mozilla packaging just stay in this channel ;)
<nikolam> I plan to add enigmail for seamonkey later.
<nikolam> OKi :)
<asac> nikolam: enigmail is probably the worst task you could start with
<nikolam> But it is done on enigmail forum, i made it myself using instructions there
<asac> its really difficult. i packaged it up in an ugly way at some point by doing some crazy build system hackage ...
<nikolam> Ok, but later ok.
<asac> ok ;)
<asac> problem is that you need a full source tree to produce enigmail, while want to produce it outside
<asac> ok ttyl
<nikolam> yes, I also needed to compile all SM to produce enigmail, too
<nikolam> ok,
<asac> ok hardy is uploading ... intrepid, jaunty, karmic will happen right afterwards
<asac> nikolam: right thats basically the problem
<nikolam> Nice, will do it in an hour or so
<asac> nikolam: the current enigmail package builds against system seamonkey ... which is the hard part of ti
<nikolam> asac, maybe putting just .xpi i deb :)
<asac> nikolam: problem is that enigmail has binary stuff in it, so it needs to get built for every arch
<asac> so we cannot just use .xpi packaging ;)
<nikolam> see this
<nikolam> http://www.mozilla-enigmail.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=616
<nikolam> http://www.mozilla-enigmail.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=598
<nikolam> Ok, cu l8r man
<asac> bye
<bdrung_> asac: did you saw my merge request for mozgest?
<asac> bdrung_: yes. thats next on my list
<asac> seamonkey sponsoring request was like 20 days old :(
<bdrung_> asac: thanks
 * asac wonders if i can just "pull" a merge request ;)
<bdrung_> :)
<bdrung_> maybe pull and push requests should be implemented ;)
<bdrung_> asac: in this case you could just pull it.
<asac> bdrung_: hmm. maybe consider to use topic names for your branches ;)
<asac> like mozgest.ubuntu.2.1.karmic
<asac> or something
<bdrung_> asac: ok, i will try to remember for the next time
<asac> in that way you dont need to trash your branch and you can just mark it as merged and keep it for reference
<asac> yeah
<asac> also i can just brnach both in the same dir without needing to htink about a dir name ;)
<bdrung_> asac: or i become motu and push directly to the repository :)
<asac> bdrung_: can you please make a release commit ?
<asac> like: dch -r -Dkarmic
<asac> then debcommit -r
<asac> e.g. i i run iot like that i own the changelog afterwards
<asac> which i dont want ... i can modify the changelog manually if you dont want to do that now
<asac> let me know
<bdrung_> i will do it.
<asac> ok greawt.
<asac> bdrung_: usually i prefer a commit like: RELEASE 0.0-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/karmic
<asac> but the debcommit -r does releasing version 0.0-0ubuntu1
<asac> so i usually do:
<asac> debcommit -r -e
<asac> and then append the "to ubuntu/karmic" ;)
 * asac tries to take a mental note to improve decommit -r
<asac> but if you dont care a debcommit -r is good enough ;)
<asac> (it also tags your branch with the debian version)
<asac> so the new idea where mozilla-devscripts should install the links to is:
<asac> /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/$TARGET_APPID/$extension_id
<bdrung_> ok, i have pushed it
<asac> thx
<asac> this could be done all magic by parsing install.rdf
<bdrung_> i learn two new command (debcommit and how to remove a tag)
<asac> ;)
<asac> bdrung_: you removed the tag?
<asac> (probably ok here)
<bdrung_> first i used debcommit without -e, then i removed the commit and the tag and run debcommit with -e :)
<bdrung_> asac: $TARGET_APPID?
<asac> bdrung_: yes. if you check install.rdf there are targetApplications with em:id
<asac> those are basically the applications (firefox, etc.)
<asac> thats what $TARGET_APPID is supposed to be
<asac> that basically replaces the need for MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_DIRS
<asac> we could then also add a mapping for target appids to packages that we could then automatically put in depends of control magically with
<bdrung_> and solves the problem of the names (firefox, abrowser, iceweasel)
<asac> ${xpi:depends}
<asac> or something
<asac> yeah
<asac> well. the name list needs to be maintained somewhere
<asac> but its a central place
<bdrung_> I am waiting for ${xpi:Depends}
<asac> ;)
<bdrung_> asac: so transitions will be easier (firefox-2.0 bug report is still not fixed for all packages).
<asac> bdrung_: did you test the mozgest extension? or do i need to test it?
<asac> ack
<bdrung_> asac: i am currently using it. if you want to test it: https://launchpad.net/~bdrung/+archive/ppa
<asac> no thats ok
<asac> uplaoding
<bdrung_> asac: thanks
<bdrung_> asac: do you sponsor other packages, too?
<asac> bdrung_: sounds like a tricky question ;)
<asac> usually yes. for two extensions prepared i can fastpath another package ;)
<asac> :-P
<asac> seems you have one credit already :)
<asac> bdrung_: are you @bdrung on identi.ca?
<bdrung_> asac: yes, it is. i am waiting for a sponsor for xmms2: ounds like a tricky quest
<bdrung_> copy paste did not work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmms2/+bug/398481
<bdrung_> i do not use identi.ca, but the name "bdrung" is unique on the net.
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/7031548
<asac> yeah seems youz hnave no account there ;)
<asac> hmm ... not even on twitter valid
<bdrung_> may i give identi.ca a try?
<bdrung_> till now, i only use a blog
<asac> bdrung_: at least get your account name ;)
<asac> if you use it or not you can decide later ;)
<asac> if twitter is free get one there two ... you can setup identi.ca to mirror your stuff to twitter
<asac> bdrung_: personally i like microblogging, to send out stuff that isn't worth a full blog post
<bdrung_> asac: ok, bdrung now belongs to me.
<asac> bdrung_: great. so the debdiff for xmm2 is quite excessive
<asac> bdrung_: cant we do a minimal one for pulse and get the rest synched from debian?
<asac> or first get it synched and then get the pulse stuff?
<bdrung_> asac: the problem is, that i need a sponsor and then the package needs to go through NEW. the most client updates depends on xmms2-icon.
<bdrung_> asac: so i assume, we have not enough time for that way
<asac> hmm
<asac> bdrung_: thats through binary NEW though, isnt it?
<bdrung_> yes
<asac> binary new is usually much quicker iirc
<asac> bdrung_: noone in the Uploaders has upload power?
<bdrung_> asac: don't know.
<asac> Florian Ragwitz <rafl@debian.org>
<asac> 0.6DrMattDestruction-1
<asac> what kind of funny thing is that?
<bdrung_> i already asked him, but he said, that he has no time.
<bdrung_> asac: rafl is the maintainer (do not count him as uploader) and he has upload rights
<bdrung_> asac: do you use any microblogging program?
<gnomefreak> gwibber last i heard
<asac> bdrung_: gwibber, yeah
<asac> in karmic its pretty good now
<asac> still has a bunch of threading issues, but that will go away with 2.0
 * asac takes a note to review merge requests so we can cut off a 1.2 branch
<asac> bdrung_: have you asked rafl if we would be ok to add Dm-Upload thing?
 * asac runs out to get some stock
<bdrung_> asac: i asked him now and wait for an response now.
<asac> fta: do you think the build failure fro chromium on 25th was an upstream bug?
<asac> i worked against 24th ... wondering if todays build will fail against in libbrowser.so stuff
<stefg> fta: hello, i just read in the description of your launchpad  ppa that you're not able to maintain updates for some packages. it seems, seamonky is one of them, i can't find it any more. Is that right? I'm on the hunt for a 64bit jaunty seamonkey 2.0 package. Any hints?
<gnomefreak> stefg: its been done waiting for upload
<stefg> brilliant... thanks
<gnomefreak> seamonkey-2 i am waiting to work out problems but if you found it in my PPA than you see 1.1.17 there
<asac> gnomefreak: dont you have a sm2 build in your ppa?
<gnomefreak> stefg: i update seamonkey 1 within 2 days of release. That has not changed (assuming i am able to be here)
<gnomefreak> asac: yes old one though. has some issues but mostly works well. stefg if you go to my PPA you can use the search to go to succeded builds and pull seamonkey2 out of it if you dont want to add it to sources. list file. here is link
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/ppa
<stefg> thx
<gnomefreak> np
<asac> gnomefreak: stefg i think last successful build should be in the pool stil. so just adding souzrces should be ok (no need to download mnually)
<asac> but i could be wonrg
<asac> wrong
<stefg> i'll try and see
<gnomefreak> well maybe but PPA only shows the Karmic failed one.
<gnomefreak> and its something i know about but havent had a chance to update it to latest version but it will be fixed for that version.
<gnomefreak> Package: mozilla-thunderbird None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/mozilla-thunderbird.list]
<gnomefreak> it would be nice is Apport would report the version installed.
<stefg> alright synaptic is done... let's see
<asac> gnomefreak: sm 1.1.17 is now in -security ppa fwiw
<asac> sorry for the delay
<asac> gnomefreak: can you mark your branches merged?
<asac> gnomefreak: also you had two branches ... i picked the one that also removed the patches ;)
<stefg> gnomefreak: i got Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.9.1b5pre) Gecko/20090513 SeaMonkey/2.0b1pre from your ppa, while i have Build identifier: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686 (x86_64); de; rv:1.9.1.1pre) Gecko/20090717 SeaMonkey/2.0b1 running from /opt. This means language pack not working ...
<stefg> ... and BTW http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/ needs updating. Dapper Desktop is EOL, may it rest in peace... so should be no more fumbling on FF 1.5 packages necessary
<gnomefreak> asac: whitch ones?
<gnomefreak> which even
<nikolam> asac, it give me no upgrade when enabled security repo. :) Will deinstall and install again SM
<gnomefreak> nikolam: sm 1.1.17 hasnt been pushed to repos official ones anyway
<gnomefreak> asac: on bug 379470 do you see a way to remove the files in comment #1? they are the crash files
<gnomefreak> i found it
<nikolam> gnomefreak, i had made it myself :)
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-2.0 jaunty
<ubottu> Package firefox-2.0 does not exist in jaunty
<gnomefreak> it give me no upgrade when enabled  security repo.
<gnomefreak> its not in repos yet so it wont give you update
<nikolam> i enabled security repo , installing..
<nikolam> We also have much Old noscript.
<gnomefreak> asac: if i mark my SM1 dev branched as merged than i have to repush the whole thing again in a few weeks when i update it to 1.1.18
<gnomefreak> i say few week it maybe a moneh but normally they are good with security releases in a month
<gnomefreak> marking my (still working from) brnahes as merged isn't something i like doing. The ones that i push to fix bugs im fine with because they are not something i use alot.
 * gnomefreak still looking for grub2 (menu.lst) i know it moved and its named something else.
<gnomefreak> it seems to be grub.cfg
<gnomefreak> /boot/grub.cfg i really wish they wouldnt do that
<stefg> gnomefreak: So it seems seamonkey 2.0b(non-pre) as distributed as .tgz by mozilla directly has difficulties in getting its plugins. So when do you expect the sm-2.0 official beta to hit your ppa? It probably takes me longer to sort the plugin trouble than to just wait for you ppa :-)
<gnomefreak> stefg: at this time not sure. im waiting for m-d to get updated since atm its grabbing 2.1 sources
<gnomefreak> i will be gone for ~1week after i log off today
<gnomefreak> depending on when i get my new glasses
<asac> nikolam: maybe you need to add the ppa key
<stefg> ... yu
<asac> i dont know how hardy behaves now that the repos are signed
<stefg> gnomefreak: yup... i recently started to need glasses for computer work, too. Man, i'm getting old
<gnomefreak> asac: that reminds me. my surgery is tomorrow morning i will not beable to see anything up close at all so i will be back when i get reading glasses :)
<asac> stefg: want to help out with mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com?
<asac> stefg: i would love to resurrect using it for getting pre-QA ... but i usually fail because i am fighting various things
<stefg> asac: if i can (and finf time to do so), sure
<asac> stefg: it basically involves setting up new security update builds there when i upload
<asac> stefg: and then sending an announcement to the subscribers
<asac> but thats templated
<gnomefreak> asac: thanks for the push for SM1
 * gnomefreak just opened gwibber
<stefg> asac: estimated time needed per day / week ?
<asac> stefg: i see you irc is not always online. i think that would be great so i can dump you a ping when uploading etc.
<asac> stefg: firefox releases every month
<asac> stefg: its a quick thing ... problem is that it needs some responsiveness
<asac> (e.g. we often have like 4 days of testing, so if we get this out on day 3 its not really good)
<asac> usually i would love to have like a week in security QA
<asac> stefg: i think for "regular" releases there should be enough time
<stefg> asac: and that's hard for me to guarantee, to be honest. I'm a project manager and if my companie needs to push out some new releases i'm pretty much eaten up by that.
<asac> ok
<asac> stefg: we could do the releases and i can then do those for firedrills if you are not available ;)
<asac> stefg: i know about scheduled releases like 2 weeks up front. so if i upload and the qa announcement takes a day or two  its not a problem
<asac> bdrung_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/233933/
<asac> also: find debian/mozgest | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/233935/
<asac> not sure why dh_link is in there though ;)
<asac> well. and MOZ_XPI_MOZILLA_EXTRA_DIRS is not yet implemented ;)
<nikolam> asac i installed SM from security repo seems to work ok, together with new addons
<nikolam> what is testing procedure
<bdrung_> asac: looks, good. will test it.
<stefg> asac:  Alright, i don't think i will get overwhelmed by that. So how is it going to work ?
<bdrung_> asac: do you push it to the bazaar branch?
<asac> bdrung_: yes ... i want to check with a real package first though ;)
<bdrung_> asac: how about moving the temp-xpi-unpacked directory to debian/temp-xpi-unpacked?
<gnomefreak> asac: check MT Ml post for Freedy please. I am gone now have fun this week ill be back as soon as i can
<bdrung_> asac: your patch works with mozgest
<asac> bdrung_: committed
<asac> bdrung_: hmm. maybe debian/temp-xpi/unpacked
<bdrung_> asac: or that. hauptsache its in the debian directory
<asac> bdrung_: does firefox still pick it up with the new links? have you checked?
<bdrung_> asac: i only testing building. now i will test install.
<asac> yeah. thats probably the more "important" part of it
<asac> stefg: thats a good question. i think you need to get an account first
<asac> otherwise its hard to explain
<asac> the UI is a bit retarded (at least when i used it last time)
<asac> its basically adding the new build for each ubuntu release
<bdrung_> asac: no, firefox does not pick it up.
<stefg> asac: lp-account ? i have one
<asac> stefg: i am not sure if its coupled with lp yet. i dont think it.
<asac> bdrung_: hmm
<asac> bdrung_: firefox 3.5?
<bdrung_> asac: both 3.0 and 3.5 (using jaunty packages)
<asac> that sucks ;)
<asac> are the ids correct?
<asac> bdrung_: maybe ffox 3.6? ;)
<asac> let me check the code
<bdrung_> asac: mom
<bdrung_> asac: why do i have an empty /usr/share/mozilla/extensions directory?
<bdrung_> asac: ls /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions: {3550f703-e582-4d05-9a08-453d09bdfdc6}  {ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384} {92650c4d-4b8e-4d2a-b7eb-24ecf4f6b63a}
<bdrung_> asac: I found the bug
<asac> ?
<bdrung_> asac: you said /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/$TARGET_APPID/$extension_id should be used, but /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/$TARGET_APPID/ was used
<asac> oh yeah
<asac> ;)
<asac> good catch
<asac> can you check it manually?
<bdrung_> yes
<asac> bdrung_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/233947/
<asac> try that
<asac> oh sorry ;)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/233949/
<asac> rather that one
<asac> bdrung_: ^^
<bdrung_> dh_link -pmozgest /usr/share/mozgest /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}/; dh_link -pmozgest /usr/share/mozgest /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/{3550f703-e582-4d05-9a08-453d09bdfdc6}/; dh_link -pmozgest /usr/share/mozgest /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/{92650c4d-4b8e-4d2a-b7eb-24ecf4f6b63a}/;
<bdrung_> ln: angegebenes Ziel „debian/mozgest/usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}/“ ist kein Verzeichnis: No such file or directory
<asac> bdrung_: XPI_EMID is empty?
<asac> odd
<asac> oh
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/233952/
<asac> bdrung_: that makes a call out of it ... which hopefully does the trick
<bdrung_> asac: the links destination is now wrong
<asac> ?
<asac> /usr/share/mozgest
<asac> is the right location. isnt it?
<asac> at least it seems to crate the expected links now
<asac> it points to the location with the install.rdf. ... that should be ok
<asac> its the same target that was used before
<bdrung_> asac: something went wrong, when i installed the package. after purging and reinstalling the links are now correct.
<bdrung_> asac: firefox-3.5 works
<bdrung_> asac: firefox-3.0, too
<asac> really great
<asac> thats indeed good news
<asac> thanks
<asac> bdrung_: i think you might have had problems because there were wrong links before
<asac> so it basically created the links inside the mozgest directory after following the existing links during install
<asac> which certainly might have messed up stuff
<asac> badly
<bdrung_> seams plausible
<bdrung_> asac: do you work on ${xpi:Depends}?
<asac> bdrung_: thats one of the next things. didnt plan to do that today though (want to do some game playing now ;))
<asac> bdrung_: if you want go ahead. you just need to find a good way to specify a ID -> package mapping
<asac> and then append a variable xpi:Depends= .... in debian/$(MOZ_EXT_PACKAGE).substvars
<bdrung_> asac: we could use a config file for that
<asac> bdrung_: yeah. though i would prefer to keep all in the xpi.mk
<bdrung_> asac: do you know how to check the version?
<asac> maybe something like XPI_APPID_MAP_{xxxx-xxx-xx} = firefox-3.0 firefox-3.5 iceweasel firefox firefox-3.6
<asac> maybe something like XPI_APPID_MAP_{yyyy-yyy-yy} = thunderbird thunderbird-3.0 thunderbir-3.1 icedove icedove-3.0 icedove-3.1
<asac> bdrung_: the version makes it difficult imo
<asac> bdrung_: i would be happy to have something like above for now
<bdrung_> i have to test if 3.5 is lower than 3.6a1pre, e.g.
<asac> we could also do something like:
<bdrung_> asac: do you know a program which can determine this relation?
<asac> XPI_APPID_MAP_VERSION_CHECK_thunderbird = $(shell test $(1) lt 2.0.0. lt $(2))
<asac> (that wont work
<asac> bdrung_: we need to write somethign on our own
<asac> XPI_APPID_MAP_VERSION_CHECK_thunderbird = $(shell test $(1) lt 2.0.0. lt $(2) && echo yes)
<asac> ;)
<bdrung_> asac: i am good in writing ugly looking makefiles: http://code.google.com/p/gnome-colors/source/browse/trunk/gnome-colors/Makefile
<bdrung_> why should e.g. firefox be an dependency? to which version of firefox do the firefox package refer?
<asac> bdrung_: cool. so you are the right candidate for extending this already ugly looking xpi.mk ;)
<bdrung_> asac: do you know gnome-colors?
<asac> bdrung_: you are right. firefox was the equivalent for icedove (e.g. icedove-2)
<asac> we shouldnt use that
<asac> no i dont know gnome-colors
<bdrung_> asac: should we use the same dependency for debian and ubuntu packages? or should the debian package depend on iceweasel, and the ubuntu one on firefox?
<bdrung_> asac: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GNOME-colors?content=82562
<bdrung_> asac: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiki-Colors?content=86717
<bdrung_> asac: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Arc-Colors+GDM-Walls?content=88305
<bdrung_> asac: it the best theme i saw.
<asac> bdrung_: i think we can add both
<BUGabundo> hey kids
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/404624
<BUGabundo> can you mark it WontFix please
<asac> bdrung_: at least debian folks might have unofficial repo with our packages ported or something
<asac> bdrung_: and i have no problem to have unofficial repos with ice* ported to us if that exist
<asac> at least i wouldnt mid
<bdrung_> asac: ok, that makes it easier
<asac> BUGabundo: done
<BUGabundo> asac: thanks
<asac> bdrung_: could be that debian pkg-ext maintainer complain, but i think its ok. we share the app id and most extensions should not be a problem to use back and forth
<asac> bdrung_: at some point we might want to add magic to determine xulrunner min version during linking
<bdrung_> asac: can you push your fixes?
<asac> if it contains binary components
<asac> bdrung_: yes
<bdrung_> asac: how can i grab em:maxVersion from a specific em:id?
<asac> bdrung_: 207
<asac> bdrung_: thats painful
<asac> bdrung_: lets do the filtering later
<asac> bdrung_: basically using xpath
<BUGabundo> asac: the poor rickspencer subbed to me on identica!
<BUGabundo> :p
<asac> haha
<asac> not a good experience if you dont have many subs ;)
<asac> "the whole world is bugabundo"
<BUGabundo> right :)
<BUGabundo> but I've been lowering my dent average
<stefg> asac: i created an account on http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/ (user: stefg). I have to go now, and you seem pretty busy atm. I'll ping you later so you that you can explain how i can help. your timezone is CEST, right?
<BUGabundo> too busy to dent
<asac> stefg: yeah. i asked one of our QA guys what the next steps are to get you the powers
<asac> stefg: will take a bit until i get a reply i guess
<asac> stefg: and yes, i am in Europe/Berlin (CEST)
<stefg> Berlin, to... see you at c-base :;-)
<asac> hehe
<asac> i am not in Berlin. just in timezone. i am in HH ;)
<asac> Hamburgo
<stefg> ... which is not net capitol of McDonalds
<stefg> k... later
<asac> lol
<bdrung_> asac: the world is small. i live in berlin.
<asac> at least HH-Berlin is a small distance
<bdrung_> but that stefg is in berlin, too.
<asac> right
<bdrung_> i am sometimes in the the c-base
<bdrung_> asac: in which target should i put the logic
<bdrung_> ?
<asac> i have no strong feeling about the target
<asac> maybe install-extension ... ;)?
<asac> stamp-extension-install ... not sure
<asac> install/$(MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG):: xpi-install
<asac> ?
<asac> where is the shlibs depends generated in cdbs?
<bdrung_> asac: dont know
<asac> common-binary-predeb-indep common-binary-predeb-arch::
<asac> rather binary-predeb/$(MOZ_EXT_PACKAGE)
<asac> not sure if we need to hook it in there
<asac> or binary-post-install/$(MOZ_EXT_PACKAGE)::
<asac> of course post-install would only really make sense if we check the really installed install.rdf
<asac> (and not the one in unpacked)
<asac> otherwise it doesnt matter where we put it
<bdrung_> now i can select one target. ;)
<bdrung_> rand(10)
<asac> bdrung_: put it high in the hierachy
<asac> maybe even in the install../$(MOZ_EXT_PACKAGE)
<asac> so its kept out of the whole dirty logic
<bdrung_> install target sounds god
<asac> install/$(MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG):: xpi-install
<asac> take care that you need to replace eventually existing xpi:Depends= variables
<asac> so running it twice will do the right thing
<asac> dpkg-shlibdeps does that too
<bdrung_> can i assume, that xpi:Depends= is a one-liner?
<asac> yes
<asac> i think thats essentially a prerequisite
<asac> not sure if \
<asac> is allowed
<asac> i would assume not
<bdrung_> then grep or sed will do it
<asac> bdrung_: you can grep -v and append also
<asac> i dont think we need to preserve order
<bdrung_> asac: can grep work inplace?
<asac> if you buffer the file first, but otherwise i wouldnt think so
<bdrung_> asac: how do i buffer it?
<asac> a=`cat $file`;)
<asac> but not sure
<asac> do whatever you prefer
<asac> i hate complicated sed experessions. for me a cat $file | grep -v ^xpi:Depends.*$ > $file.tmp; echo $newline >> $file.tmp; mv $file.tmp $file ;)
<asac> sounds easy ... but might be not elegant
<asac> fta: can you add me to the chromium-daily team? seems i cannot retry the builds
<bdrung_> asac: my sed expressions normally start with s/ ;)
<asac> mine too
<asac> didnt i use that in som eother place already?
<asac> fta: ok nevermind. one build started late enough to catch the not broken libv8-dev package. but it failed during build
<asac> like yesterday
<asac> /build/buildd/chromium-browser-3.0.196.0~svn20090726r21629/build-tree/src/sconsbuild/Release/lib/libbrowser.so: undefined reference to `DevToolsManager::ActivateWindow(RenderViewHost*)'
<bdrung_> asac: i cannot run install/mozgest rule twice: make: Zirkuläre Datei stamp-unzip-mozgest.xpi <- stamp-unzip-mozgest.xpi Abhängigkeit wird nicht verwendet.
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/233980/
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/233981/
<asac> rather that one
<asac> bdrung_: ^^
<bdrung_> asac: and running install/mozgest without running build/mozgest does not work
<asac> bdrung_: i think thats a problem of cdbs
<asac> i think its not supposed to be called alone
<asac> rather link binary-install
<asac> rather like ;)
<asac> or common-install-indep/-arch if you are lucky
<asac> bdrung_: anyway. i think the fix i pasted is wanted anyway
<asac> committed
<asac> 208
<asac> i acutally think we should make one rule out of this mess at some point ;)
<asac> but for now it should be ok i think
<bdrung_> i added a stamp-xpi-depends rule
<asac> k
<asac> we can consolidate that later
<asac> bdrung_: http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianMozExtTeam
<asac> http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianMozExtTeam#PolicyforpackagingextensionsforXULbasedapplications
<asac> hmm seems it doenst reflect the latest discussion state
<asac> bdrung_: maybe we should make those :Depends :Recommends rather
<asac> i got a few complains in the past that you cannot install extensions without installing any target package
<asac> and once we use that location even mozilla builds will look there
<asac> (which scares me a bit now that i think about it)
<bdrung_> but why should i want to install an extension without installing the corresponding app?
<asac> bdrung_: because you want to use the upstrea firefox build ;)
<asac> dont ask me why. its not me who asked for it. just telling that there were a few folks asking for that in the past
<asac> and that they have at least a bit of a point
<asac> bdrung_: also consider that there might be downstreams having icecat (which we didnt add)
<bdrung_> asac: packages outside the repo do not count. if a packager want them as recommends you could move ${xpi:Depends} to recommends :)
<asac> or something else yet antoher time rebranded
<asac> bdrung_: well. thats what i am suggesting. just do it directly.
<asac> folks that install extensions usually have the package installed anyway
<asac> so you wont loose much guarantee of functionality. also recommends get installed b default
<asac> its just that the extension might be useful even without having an app installed ... which makes them qualify for recommends.
<asac> but we can keep it as depends for now
<asac> should probably be discussed with the debian pkg-mozxt maintainers
<asac> (now that we have that)
<bdrung_> asac: one argument against it: depends is shorter than recommends :)
<asac> lol
<bdrung_> asac: we even shorten "ok" to "k"
<asac> the win is 50% ... while recommends vs. depends is just 30%
<asac> not fair though
<asac> its 23% vs. 27%
<bdrung_> but if you count in dropped chars, it the other way round
<asac> unless you have "auto-enter" after a while of inactivity
<asac> yes as i said. with "enter" key ok vs k is just 23%
<asac> anyway ... taking break ... will be back later in the evening
<bdrung_> asac: calling binary target twice does not work
<BUGabundo> asac:  3460    0/s    0/s        167K 268.5M 93204K     0K     0K   2% notify-osd
<bdrung_> asac: the dependencies are totally broken. now i run "clean binary binary" to test my crap
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, fta       3698  0.0  7.2 202016 149524 ?       S    Jul24   1:06 /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd
<BUGabundo> ey fta
<BUGabundo> welcome back
<fta> fta       8289  0.0  0.2 196940  9136 ?        S    Jul24   0:00 /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd
<fta> so yes, 32bit seems to leak quite a lit
<fta> asac, ehh??? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29544214/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.chromium-browser_3.0.196.0~svn20090726r21629-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<BUGabundo> fta: you have the biggest package on the archive
<BUGabundo> the chromium test suite
<BUGabundo> :)
<fta> i know
<BUGabundo> poor mirrors
<BUGabundo> they must luv you :)
<fta> ppa are not mirrors
<fta> ppa are not mirrored
<BUGabundo> it it on the PPA?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> did not check
<fta> it is
 * BUGabundo opens synaptic to see which is a the biggest on the archive
<BUGabundo> vtk-doc
<BUGabundo> from PPAs
<BUGabundo> you and mozila team take the top6 LOL
<fta> oh my :S system v8, wtf? way too early.. i disappear for 2 days and boom
<fta> BUGabundo, for me, top 3 is alien-arena-data (521 MB), nexuiz-data (340 MB) and openarena-data (309 MB)
<BUGabundo> yeah its all about games
<fta> 4th is chromium-browser-dbg 308 MB
<fta> then xul 1.9.2 dbg, 157MB and openoffice core, 113 MB
<fta> i'm not installing -testsuite* on that machine
<BUGabundo> fta: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/112892/toppackages.png
<bdrung_> asac: ready: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234011/
<fta> lol, chromium has ubuntu logo, meaning supported by canonical ;)
<fta> +the
<bdrung_> asac: feel free to improve the variable names. we need a shell command for determing maxVersion and minVersion.
<fta> BUGabundo, i had to remove sauerbraten because it made me sick each time i played it more than 30 minutes
<BUGabundo> eheheheheeh
<bdrung_> fta: i ate sauerbraten today :)
<BUGabundo> ahahhaha
<bdrung_> with spätzle
<bdrung_> tasted good
<fta> i'm not fond of sour food
<fta> asac, you should have experimented with system v8 outside of the daily ppa, now i don't know what to do with it
<fta> the hard dep is not necessary, the bot can deal with it
<fta> and the plan was to work with upstream in august to introduce a system-lib mechanism
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/404939
<BUGabundo> can you close that one... its from bryce too :)
<bdrung_> asac: update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234022/
<nikolam> seems that noscript 1.9.7 is incompatible with Seamonkey 1.1.17
<nikolam> every time noscript 1.9.7 is added (while running seamonkey with sudo) using seamonkey under user accountsresults in artefacts displayed in wide line in browser window of seamonkey. 1.1.17
<nikolam> will try previous noscript version
<BUGabundo> who runs a browser as root?!?
<nikolam> BUGabundo, one that installs noscript for all users.
<nikolam> under seamonkey.
<BUGabundo> even if you install it for all users, you shouldn't be running a browser as root
<nikolam> BUGabundo, do you use Seamonkey ?
<BUGabundo> no
<nikolam> ok, Seamonkey installs addons for all users that way
<BUGabundo> ah
<nikolam> at least 1.x versions. 2.0 will be ffox compatible in that way and also plugin-compatible
<asac> fta: what do you mean?
<asac> fta: the build does not fail because of the system v8
<asac> fta: the same failure was there before
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: there are no v8 problems
<asac> fta: the hard depend is not needed ... the bot shouldnt modify that
<asac> fta: its just that the v8 package was completely broken before the required version
<fta> what i saw was libv8-dev is not installable
<asac> fta: as i said: i worked on the 24th snapshot ... all fine. i pushed the system stuff yesterday ... and then saw that yesterdays build already had failed
<asac> fta: libv8-dev was not installable. but its today, its just that the build dependency installer seems not to fail before it installs things that have too low version
<fta> what i see now is WANT_SHARED_LIBS failing, which is correct, and it's reason i didn't set it
<asac> fta: i didnt set WANT_SHRED_LIBS
<BUGabundo> (07:53:36 PM) freenode: asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/404939 can you close that one... its from bryce too :)
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29545045/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.chromium-browser_3.0.196.0~svn20090726r21629-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> fta: WANT_SHARED_LIBS ?= 0
<asac> fta: check out the build of 25
<asac> fta: that was before i committed anything. it failed the same way
<asac> fta: the build failsure because of broken v8 can be retried now.
<asac> fta: but they will end with the failure you posted
<asac> but thats _not_ because of whatever i did
<fta> libbrowser.so: undefined reference to blable means it's doing a shared_libs build
<asac> fta: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29517315/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.chromium-browser_3.0.196.0~svn20090725r21616-0ubuntu1~ucd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> fta: well. whatever its doing. its not because of me
<fta> all those .os too
<fta> hmm
<asac> trust me. the build breakage comes from upstream ;)
<asac> i guess that this DevTools thing is news
<asac> new
<asac> and we lack a lib or something. or maybe they flipped it to shared build ;)
<asac> i hoped when i committed it yesterday that it was an intermediate thing.
<fta> no, it's been there for a while, i know the problem, but i didn't have time to fix it
<asac> the libbrowser.so?
<asac> its not there on 24th
<fta> shared build is not well maintained upstream
<asac> well. i didnt flip to shared build
<fta> for some reason, it is, probably my fault..
<asac> fta: but did you commit anything since the 24th?
<asac> also i built with current branch head + 24th and thats fine
<fta> no, but it was uncommitted in the .daily branch, and it went in with the merge the next day
<asac> you uncommit on daily?
<fta> no, i can't, i jsut added a commit on top
<asac> why do you commit to daily?
<asac> just do do something quick?
<asac> scary
<asac> i would really trash the daily branch from time to time
<asac> i guess the right time to trash it is when there is a new upstrewam version
<asac> bump
<asac> i guess you need it to track if there are packaging changes since last upload if no new upstream changes happened
<fta> "it was uncommitted in the .daily branch"
<fta> i supposedly reverted that, but obviously i didn't
<fta> it was not meant to be in the branch at all, i just wanted to try a shared build on my quad-core, so the easiest way was to pbuild the daily branch
<asac> yeah. still i would think that the dailies should be trashed ;)
<asac> anyway. can you kickoff another round please?
<bdrung_> asac: did you have a look at my patch?
<asac> bdrung_: so you already tried to do the version stuff ;)
<asac> bdrung_: i would have preferred a simpler approach first, now you have to fix it ;)
<bdrung_> asac: yes
<asac> so the main problem is that you cannot use dpkg --compare-versions
<asac> mozilla versions have a different grammar than deb versions ;)
<asac> what you need to do is to write a converter from moz to deb format (which should be the easiest direction)
<bdrung_> asac: and how are the rules?
<bdrung_> converter?
<asac> bdrung_: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Toolkit_version_format
<asac> bdrung_: the other problem is that you dont really know the version of the packages
<asac> so best you can assume is: 3.0a1pre (as min) and 3.0.* as max
<bdrung_> asac: i do not need the version of the package
<asac> for 3.0
<asac> bdrung_: you need the version of the application
<asac> you just used 3.0.0.
<bdrung_> a that you mean
<asac> but that might be wrong
<asac> thunderbird-3.0 is currently 3.0b3
<asac> thats smaller than 3.0.0.
<asac> and we need a proper version copmarere
<asac> which we dont have yet ;) ... for script/makefile
<fta> BUGabundo, ok, removing you from my list, i can't follow anything, each time i have a look at gwibber, there's only you showing up in my list
<asac> yeah
<asac> nobody should use microbloggine for chatting
<asac> even if you feel tempted to jump in every single thing you see ;) ... dont do it
<asac> folks know how to find you ;)
<asac> (hopefully)
<bdrung_> asac: i know people who use email for chatting
<asac> bdrung_: well. thats their problem. it doesnt really flood the mailboxes of followers ;) ... like it does on twitter/identi.ca ;)
<asac> fta: actually twitter has a feature that disables you seeing the replies to someone you dont follow
<asac> wonder why identica doesnt have that
 * asac checks
<fta> gwibber could have it
<asac> yeahj. but even the webservice should have that
<asac> as a general setting
<bdrung_> asac:  we only check for major and minor?
<asac> bdrung_: we would have to check for the real versions ... .i am not sure what to do if we cannot do it accurately
<asac> i mean: as long as this has potential to have false-positives we shouldnt implement it
<asac> the simple approach has depends on apps it might not support, but doesnt leave out depends that are supported
<bdrung_> this is doable
<asac> what is doable?
<bdrung_> it is possible to do
<asac> bdrung_: sure it is most likely. but it will take some time and thinking imo
<asac> just add the apps that we want and all is good imo
<asac> its a big improvement over what we have now ;)
<asac> bdrung_: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Toolkit_version_format
<asac> did i give you this?
<bdrung_> if we want to match exactly, then we need all apps installed. thats not possible, when we want to match all possibilities.
<bdrung_> yes
<fta> Subscriptions
<fta>     24
<fta> Subscribers
<fta>     97
<fta> 4 times more Subscribers, not bad
<bdrung_> asac: do you know how to extract the min and maxversions?
<asac> bdrung_: i would reall yprefer if we can add the code for the simple solution first.
<asac> bdrung_: the max/min versions can be parsed with xpath
<asac> but in a pretty hard way
<asac> bdrung_: you see the xpath expressions for finding the em_id of the target application
<asac> its basically:
<asac> <Description>
<asac>   <em:id>...</em:id>
<bdrung_> yes, and i must say, that i never touched perl
<asac>  <em:maxVersion>...</em:maxVersion>
<asac> or->
<asac> bdrung_: xpath is not perl
<asac> xpath is a xml query/matching language
<bdrung_> xpath uses the XML::XPath perl module
<asac> thats the impelemntation of the commadn line thing
<asac> what you do with it has nothing to do with perl
<asac> http://www.w3.org/TR/xpath
<asac> bdrung_: ^^ thats the standard
<bdrung_> it's long
<asac> i am sure it would take a bit for you to fiddle the right xpath expression
<bdrung_> yes
<asac> its not trivial especially because install.rdf is not even an easy dtd
<bdrung_> it would took me one day
<asac> its a RDF
<asac> sure
<bdrung_> time that i would spend for something else
<asac> yes
<asac> so rather do the simple solution and all is fine. i am thats far better than anything ;)
<bdrung_> ok
<asac> bdrung_: i mean, i really like that approach. its just that i dont know what to use for _VERSIONS and if there is a simplified comparer for us
<asac> so i think its //Description/maxVersion[../em:id/text()='$appid'|../@em:id='$appid']/text()
<asac> and the other combination that might happen is: //Description/@maxVersion[@em:id='$appid' | ../em:id/text/() = '$appid'] | sed ...
<asac> (with sed being the same stuff i added for the em:id version thing
<bdrung_> No nodes found in install.rdf
<bdrung_> asac: and the second command produces: token ( doesn't match format of a 'Step'
<asac> yeah. that needs a lot of fiddling i guess
<fta> asac, your USE_SYSTEM_V8 don't work, i can't disable it
<asac> also xpath is buggy and doesnt use everything
<asac> fta: you dont need to disable it for now
<fta> asac, i need to, i'm working on something unrelated
<asac> fta: why do you need to disable v8 then?
<asac> it really works ,)
<fta> why not? you introduced a pref, it should work
<asac> fta: its a known bug i wanted to fix
<asac> fta: try javascript_engine=v8
<asac> instead of system-v8
<asac> or drop the patch part that overrides the default
<asac> fta: i am just saying that all works fine. so if you dont want to work on v8 specific stuff you dont need to disable it ;) ... the flag will work asap
<asac> fta: i can commit the fix if you want ;)
<fta> well, i don't have that in my pbuilder, and i don't want to mess it up, i'd better stop what i was doing, i've lost the motivation anyway
<asac> fta: fix committed
<asac> oh wait
<asac> now
<asac> 3.
<asac> 2.
<asac> 1.
<asac> done
<asac> 246
<fta> see? i'm going to frag some aliens instead
<asac> fta: see what? i couldnt really expect that you didnt want to install a package on top ;)
<asac> anyway
<bdrung_> asac: the current state: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234070/ i will write a correct comparer, when i have written my exam (on 30.)
<bdrung_> asac: if i fail in writing it, i will create the simple variant
<asac> bdrung_: those depends should have  2 |
<asac> err
<asac> a |
<asac> did you add that and i dont see it ;)?
<asac> (for OR)
<asac> oh i found it ;)
<bdrung_> asac: thats added ...
<bdrung_> asac: makefiles are made for space seperated list
<bdrung_> thats why i add the pipes there
<asac> yeah
<BUGabundo> asac: did you change anything on your FF X crash patch?
<BUGabundo> Friday it was good, bug since yesterday FF will not start again!
<asac> BUGabundo: no ... what happens on console?
<BUGabundo> XRemoteClient Error - [XRemoteClient::CheckWindow] Get X Window Error = 0
<BUGabundo> XRemoteClient Error - [XRemoteClient::FindBestWindow - XGetWindowProperty 1] Get X Window Error = 0
<BUGabundo> XRemoteClient Error - [XRemoteClient::CheckWindow] Get X Window Error = 0
<BUGabundo> XRemoteClient Error - [XRemoteClient::FindBestWindow - XGetWindowProperty 1] Get X Window Error = 0
<BUGabundo> a bunch of this!
<BUGabundo> enough to fill my buffer
<asac> sounds bad
<asac> BUGabundo: yeahj i get a load of those too here
<BUGabundo> yeah
<asac> but it still starts
<BUGabundo> but even when it DOES start I see those
<asac> let me check if that really goes mad if i upgrade again
<BUGabundo> XRemoteClient Error - [XRemoteClient::FindBestWindow - XGetWindowProperty 1] Get X Window Error = 0
<BUGabundo> bugabundo@BluBUG:~$ firefox-3.6
<BUGabundo> XRemoteClient Error - [XRemoteClient::FindBestWindow - XQueryTree] Get X Window Error = 0
<BUGabundo> XRemoteClient Error - [XRemoteClient::CheckWindow] Get X Window Error = 0
<BUGabundo> XRemoteClient Error - [XRemoteClient::FindBestWindow - XGetWindowProperty 1] Get X Window Error = 0
<asac> yes. i get a ~50 of those
<asac> but then it starts
<BUGabundo> then it changes to
<asac> how does it sto?
<BUGabundo> (firefox-3.6:527): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<BUGabundo> (firefox-3.6:527): Gdk-WARNING **: XID collision, trouble ahead
<asac> hehe. yeah tahts the other bug ;)
<BUGabundo> I start it ONLY after I start it once on --safe-mode
<asac> so safe-mode helps?
<BUGabundo> yep
<asac> BUGabundo: can you check whether its the plugins or the extensions that help?
<asac> (not sure if you can just disable extensions)
<BUGabundo> I can try a 3.5 new profile
<asac> BUGabundo: we only have that bandaid patch on 3.6
<BUGabundo> grrr
<BUGabundo> well I have to close 3.6 then
<BUGabundo> and make a new profile
<BUGabundo> I guess I already have 4  or 5 cleans ones :)
<BUGabundo> BTW why doesn't pidgin on IRC ping show on notify-osd?
<asac> i dont use pidgin ;)
<asac> also the new default is supposed to be empathy
<BUGabundo> pidgin-libnotify:  Installed: (none)
<asac> yeah
<BUGabundo> cd: 143: can't cd to /var/cache/flashplugin-installer
<BUGabundo> hay this is new ! LOL
<BUGabundo> looks like a typo
<BUGabundo> asac: ok. new profile 5 starts no crash
<BUGabundo> old profile crashed one first try
<BUGabundo> cping old profile and bysecing plugins and addons
<BUGabundo> asac: its not addons! it still crashs with them all disabled
<BUGabundo> testing plugins now
<asac> yeah. i suspect plugins
<asac> flash i guess
<BUGabundo> all plugins reanalbe plus ubufox
<BUGabundo> and I can't make it crash :(
<BUGabundo> asac: which addons do you have??
<BUGabundo> maybe I can cross reference from yours
<BUGabundo> I have tooo many to bysec
<asac> BUGabundo: i have flash
<asac> and tottem i gues
<asac> latest ffox still starts
<asac> (fater dumping quite a lot on the terminal)
<asac> bdrung_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234107/
<asac> i renamed the variables a bit
<asac> (ignore the move of the stamp-unpack-* thing ... that was an unrelated bug)
 * BUGabundo points the angry finger at nightly tester tools asac
<asac> bdrung_: i wasnt sure why you had the a1pre thing appended
<asac> well i think i know. but it didnt do what we want i think
<BUGabundo> asac: NTT did make it core dump, but now it doesn't trigger it again :(((
<asac> BUGabundo: NTT?
<asac> BUGabundo: doesnt that only enable extensions?`
<BUGabundo> yeah, I extect so
<BUGabundo> let me check their forum
<asac> bdrung_: for adblock-plus it created: Depends: abrowser-3.0 | abrowser-3.5 | abrowser-3.6 | firefox-3.0 | firefox-3.5 | firefox-3.6 | icedove | iceweasel | thunderbird
<asac> sounds right
<BUGabundo> asac: not a single report of coredumps
<BUGabundo> asac: do you have grease monkey?
<BUGabundo> I manage to make mine crash several times with it enabled
<asac> bdrung_: xpath -q -e '//Description[em:id="pism@developer.mozilla.org" or @em:id="prism@developer.mozilla.org"]/em:maxVersion/text()' install.rdf
<BUGabundo> asac: do you have grease monkey?
<asac> bdrung_: the complete is: xpath -q -e '//Description[em:id="pism@developer.mozilla.org" or @em:id="prism@developer.mozilla.org"]/em:maxVersion/text() | //Description[em:id="pism@developer.mozilla.org" or @em:id="prism@developer.mozilla.org"]/@em:maxVersion' install.rdf  | sed -e 's/^.*em:maxVersion="\(.*\)"/\1/'
<asac> bdrung_: if there are more than two words coming out its a bug
<asac> in the install.rdf
<asac> em:id="prism@developer.mozill.org" is the appid
<asac> psim@... of course too ;)
<asac> intentional typo during testing ;)
<asac> bdrung_: email?
<asac> nevermind
<asac> i will take the one in changelog
<asac> bdrung_: Committed revision 211.
<asac> thx
<mac_v> hi... does streaming video play in 3.5 in Karmic?
<asac> fta: checked. the system v8 feature works still (even after the removal of default hack) - so you can now disable it from outside again
<asac> also todays daily builds fine
<asac> so tomorrow hopefully things will go on
<asac> mac_v: i would think so, yes.
<mac_v> asac: it plays in 3.5 in Jaunty but not in Karmic! i think i'm missing some extension!
<asac> mac_v: example?
<mac_v> asac: http://2onlinetv.com/tv/broadcast.php?id=1042
<asac> mac_v: thats not the new "built-in" video tag
<asac> its starting totem for me
<asac> e.g. its just embedded video
<asac> (old plugin style)
<mac_v> but i have the totem plugin installed ,
<mac_v> i can see the player , but it doesnt play
<asac> mac_v: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/video/
<asac> check that
<mac_v> flash works fine
<BUGabundo> asac: WARNING
<asac> thats exmaple for video tag
 * mac_v looking
<BUGabundo> kernel 31-4 will crash when I plug my 3G modem
<asac> mac_v: if you are on your site, you can try a different plugin by going to Tools -> Manage Content plugins
<asac> there you can search for other plugisn that serve the type and dynamically switch back and forth
<asac> mac_v: also you get a small plugin image (white) in the bottom right corner
<mac_v> asac: every time i click the mp4 link... it asks to download, doesnt play in the browser , i guess i have to check the file associtaion
<mac_v> ogv works
<asac> mac_v: http://2onlinetv.com/tv/broadcast.php?id=1042
<mac_v> ogg!
<asac> if you go there?
<asac> you should see the menu entry i said
<asac> (after it starts playing)
<asac> maybe you have set this to open externally in your preferences though
<asac> check out preferences -> applications -> content-type
<asac> ensure you have "plugin" selected there
<BUGabundo> asac: Jul 26 23:32:02 blubug kernel: [   97.510931] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff813f29af>]  [<ffffffff813f29af>] dbs_cpufreq_notifier+0x1f/0x40 http://paste.ubuntu.com/234127/
<asac> BUGabundo: if this goes away with -3, file a bug pronto
<BUGabundo> asac: also greamonkey off, I have no prob so far!
<asac> marking it explitiyl as regression -4
<BUGabundo> asac: I know. but that is -3 kernel
<BUGabundo> !!!
<BUGabundo> -4 doesn't show that
<BUGabundo> but will crash on usb :(
<asac> BUGabundo: thats good then
<asac> file a bug about that ;)
<BUGabundo> tooo many topics on the table
<BUGabundo> lets clear stuff:
<BUGabundo> 1st: FF crash is GM related!
<BUGabundo> at least it looks like it
<BUGabundo> 2nd: -3 has that trace
<BUGabundo> 3rd: -4 freezes on some usbs
<asac> i am happy that -4 works good for me ;)
<asac> -3 was a real flopo
<asac> freezes within minutes
<asac> mostly keyboard dead (not usb, but old ps/2 style)
<asac> tomorrow i will see whats up on my laptop (havent tested -3 nor -4)
<BUGabundo> asac:
<BUGabundo> here is the one from usb http://paste.ubuntu.com/234131/
<asac> BUGabundo: thats happening when you try to connect?
<BUGabundo> asac: -3 is rock solid for me
<BUGabundo> asac: yep
<asac> i think there were two -3 :)
<asac> not sure which one was mine
<asac> BUGabundo: file a bug about that ;)
<BUGabundo> Jul 26 23:28:11 blubug kernel: [24412.566286] Pid: 2893, comm: modem-manager Tainted: P      D    2.6.31-4-generic #22-Ubuntu S37S
<BUGabundo> love that!
<BUGabundo> MM triggered it
<asac> yeah ... modemmanager talks to the serial console
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> filling it now
<BUGabundo> linux or MM ?
<BUGabundo> asac: ^^^
<bdrung_> asac: thank. you found the correct email-address
<bdrung_> s/\./s./
<mac_v> asac: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot-Manage%20Content%20Plug-ins.png that is from the plugin icon below, manage content plugin is greyed out :(
<BUGabundo> asac: bug 405063
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405063 in linux "Jul 26 23:28:11 blubug kernel: [24412.566286] Pid: 2893, comm: modem-manager Tainted: P D 2.6.31-4-generic #22-Ubuntu S37S" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405063
<mac_v> i can see the windows media plugin , but when i select it goes back to the above href!
<bdrung_> asac: the following command does not print anything:
<bdrung_> xpath -q -e '//Description[em:id="pism@developer.mozilla.org" or @em:id="prism@developer.mozilla.org"]/em:maxVersion/text() | //Description[em:id="pism@developer.mozilla.org" or @em:id="prism@developer.mozilla.org"]/@em:maxVersion' install.rdf
<bdrung_> (tested with mozgest)
<bdrung_> i will go now to bed, so i will read responses later.
<asac> bdrung_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234135/
<asac> kinda like that
<asac> i mean exactly like that
<asac> ->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/234136/
<bdrung_> asac: same result. the mozgest install.rdf does not contain a string like prism@developer.mozilla.org
<mac_v> asac: the windows media plugin , doesnt work in firefox 3 either
<BUGabundo> asac: should I file on on GM too ??
<asac> bdrung_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234140/
<asac> bdrung_: yeah. its because mozgest doesnt have prism as target ... try adblock ;)
<asac> bdrung_: do you see any syntax error in my change ;) ... let me try
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-26
<JoeMaverickSett> micahg, didn't see your message till now, was sleeping. thanks for the tip, i'll try it out.
<SuSEno> hi, can I get some help about firefox installation on my ubuntu?
<SuSEno> I am installing firefox daily updates from ppa  and I wanna back to firefox stable channel
<SuSEno> how to do that?
<micahg> SuSEno: comment out the daily ppa in your sources
<micahg> SuSEno: then downgrade to the stable version
<SuSEno> you mean on /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<micahg> SuSEno: if that's where you put it
<SuSEno> previously I added this two lines in /etc/apt/sources.list:
<SuSEno> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<SuSEno> and this:
<SuSEno> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<micahg> SuSEno: yeah, so comment out, then update and downgrade to the version in -updates
<SuSEno> okay
<SuSEno> I comment it then add this new two lines
<SuSEno> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu jaunty main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu jaunty main
<SuSEno> but when I do updates using Updates Manager there's no downgrade option
<SuSEno> -_-"
 * micahg doesn't know how to do it with software center or synaptic, I use aptitude
<SuSEno> :)
<SuSEno> it's okay. I'll try
<micahg> SuSEno: you can also do sudo apt-get install firefox=3.6.7+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1
<SuSEno> seems that Firefox 3.6.9pre has a bug on Facebook page
<SuSEno> did you notice it?
 * micahg doesn't use facebook
<SuSEno> =.=
<micahg> SuSEno: you can report the bug if you want, there shouldn't be big regressions in the dailies
<SuSEno> yeah, it's the daily builds. No wonder if there's a bug
<SuSEno> I believe they already know  ;)
<micahg> SuSEno: if you're sure
<SuSEno> I think it's a little bug
<SuSEno> the chat box on facebook doesn't appear in this firefox daily builds
<SuSEno> css error or somewhat when I read the Error message
<fishor> hallo all, are here any ff packagers? are there any reasons to pack xulrunner without yusm?
<fishor> s/yusm/yasm
<fishor> it has a big performance difference.
<micahg> fishor: I'm not exactly sure what that is, can you file a bug against xulrunner-1.9.2 explaining the benefits?  or wait a couple hours for chrisccoulson and ask him :)
<fishor> i didn't tested 1.9.2, is is more about 2.0 so i didn't found place to fill the bag in
<SuSEno> hey micahg,  I found there's aptitude on my Ubuntu
<SuSEno> can you explain me how to use aptitude?
<SuSEno> to downgrade my firefox
<fishor> SuSEno: just start aptitude
<fishor> for serach use "/"
<SuSEno> yup
<fishor> find firefox
<SuSEno> Okay
<fishor> press enter
<SuSEno> yup
<SuSEno> it's found
<SuSEno> and then...?
<fishor> enter
<fishor> there is description and ...
<SuSEno> Description: bla bla bla
<SuSEno> Priority bla bla bla
<fishor> git to the bottom
<fishor> there is differen available vesrions of package
<SuSEno> 3.6.9~hg20100723....
<fishor> any other?
<SuSEno> 3.6.7+build2
<SuSEno> 3.0.8-nobinonly
<fishor> so you need some thing more stable ?
<SuSEno> yes
<fishor> tacke this 3.6.7+build2
<SuSEno> but not too old
<SuSEno> maybe the 3.6.8 that was officially released 3 days abo
<fishor> just press "+"
<micahg> fishor: I think the answer is I need to modify our packaging
<SuSEno> maybe the 3.6.8 that was officially released 3 days ago
<micahg> SuSEno: 3.6.8 is in firefox-stable, but won't be in -updates until later today most likely
<micahg> fishor: re yasm, did you just add the build-dep or were there patches needed?
<SuSEno> i see
<SuSEno> so 3.6.7 seems good idea
<fishor> micahg: no patches needed
<fishor> i just installed yasm to the sustem and config used it
<SuSEno> okay i press "+"
<micahg> fishor: k, can you just send me an email then, my nick at ubuntu dot com, and I'll try to update it this week, upstream is building with it
<fishor> SuSEno: then "g" to apply changes
<SuSEno> +30.2 MB
<SuSEno> -30.6 MB
<SuSEno> Some packages were broken and have been fixed:
<SuSEno> Keep the following packages at their current version
 * micahg needs to go to sleep, will be back in about 7 hrs
<SuSEno> firefox [3.6.9 hg ..... ]
<SuSEno> Score is 120
<SuSEno> thanks for your help micahg
<SuSEno> you are a great firefox hacker
<SuSEno> ;)
<micahg> SuSEno: np
<fishor> SuSEno: so, do you get it?
<SuSEno> yep
<fishor> great
<SuSEno> it's not successful with aptitude. I don't know why, maybe I ommit sudo command
<SuSEno> I manage to use graphical way: Synaptic
<SuSEno> and now it's changing back to 3.6.7  ;)
<fishor> ok, by aptitude you do not need sudo. after you press two times "g" you'll be transferred to root
<fishor> :D
<SuSEno> by the way, how many package manager ubuntu have?
<fishor> there is core managment and different frontend
<fishor> dpkg work direct with packages, apt work with package sources
<fishor> all other like aptitide, synaptic, dselect are just frontends
<SuSEno> i see
<SuSEno> I usually use Synaptic
<SuSEno> never get rid with dpkg or apt
<SuSEno> it's 1 MB remaining  (Synaptic is still downloading 3.6.7 firefox version)
<SuSEno> damn my slow internet connection
<SuSEno> :(
<SuSEno> it works
<SuSEno> Firefox 3.6.7 display facebook chat box correctly
<SuSEno> :-)
<SuSEno> I'm gonna back to works
<SuSEno> thanks for all your help
<fishor> hallo all, do any body know how to find what is some memory adress?
<fishor> for example i use perf to trace usage for some app. and get some adresses without library or function name
<fishor> so i wont to find what is loaded at address 0x007f746bdf38a1
<fishor> any tips?
<tbsdy> hi folks... I was wondering if there is an easy way of reporting a launchpad bug upstream to the mozilla folks
<tbsdy> problem is that I can reproduce the problem, but only if I restore my old profile, which I've kept a backup of
<tbsdy> basically sqlite keeps crashing firefox 3.6.7 every 3 minutes or so
<tbsdy> Bug is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/610039
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 610039 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in sqlite3VdbeExec() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,New]
<tbsdy> obviously I'm not particularly crash hot on providing my mozilla profile to just anyone :-)
<tbsdy> but I'm fairly certain that this would be reproducible on demand if a dev loaded up the profile
<gavin> you can file a bug at https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Toolkit&component=Storage
<tbsdy> thanks... is there anything in that ubuntu bug I should be moving over to the mozilla bug tracking system?
<gavin> the stack traces, I suppose
<tbsdy> cheers - will do
<tbsdy> thanks gavin
<tbsdy> sorry, not particularly experienced with this sort of thing!
<JoeMaverickSett> tbsdy, no worries. you doing good anyways. ;) cheers!
<tbsdy> thanks JoeMaverickSett :-)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey. so I tested ff/xul on i386 and they seem good. I plan to test amd64 and then publish. are you satisfied with those builds?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i've not had a chance to test them properly yet (i've been trying to debug a build failure on maverick atm)
<tbsdy> out of interest... what's the difference between a stacktrace and a thread stacktrace?
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have the enigmail SRU ready, I"ll upload the debdiff now
<chrisccoulson> micahg - awesome, thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, i'm just going through my bug-mail, and there's a couple of people experiencing the file conflict with firefox-2 on karmic that we had in hardy
<micahg> I saw that too, that's weird, I thought that package was removed in intrepid
<chrisccoulson> i didn't think we'd see that, as firefox-2 isn't shipped in those releases, but users still have the version from hardy installed
<tbsdy> OK reported to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581946
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 581946 in Storage "Firefox segfaulting every 3 minutes or so at sqlite3VdbeExec in sqlite3.c:54321" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<tbsdy> thanks all for your help
<chrisccoulson> micahg - it was removed, but there's nothing forcing the removal during the upgrade
<chrisccoulson> (it seems that we only have the conflicts/replaces in lucid)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I guess it wasn't cleaned up in Intrepid
 * micahg wonders why it's not seen on Jaunty
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure. i suspect that the karmic user is just someone that upgraded from hardy at some point and they used firefox-2 there
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: looking at the vuln, we need to move on this fix in 3.6.8. since those are already regressed and the current binaries are tested, we should publish
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: we can fix the firefox-2 in a separate upload for karmic if you want
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand - i agree, we should probably publish those now
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too concerned about the firefox-2 issue, as the number of users experiencing it will be pretty minimal
<chrisccoulson> i can fix that one another day
<micahg> jdstrand: if you get a chance, can you publish TB 3.0.6 as well
<micahg> or delegate :)
<jdstrand_> chrisccoulson: sorry, my connection is flaky. was there more after your agreement that 3.6.8 should go out?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand_, there wasn't
<jdstrand_> chrisccoulson: ok. I tested i386 heavily. I'm going to make sure the amd64 are working and publish
<jdstrand_> chrisccoulson: you ok with that?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand_, yeah, sounds good. i was just going to upgrade my lucid amd64 desktop to 3.6.8 too (unless my GF has already done it)
<micahg> (09:22:20 AM) micahg: jdstrand: if you get a chance, can you publish TB 3.0.6 as well
<micahg> (09:22:31 AM) micahg: or delegate :)
<jdstrand_> mdeslaur: are you working today?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand_: yeah
<jdstrand_> mdeslaur: hi btw :)
<mdeslaur> jdstrand_: kind of...I'm mostly getting my mini 9 ready for tomorrow
<jdstrand_> mdeslaur: would you be able to publish the tbird update for lucid? ^ I am working on ff this (and I'm technically off)
<jdstrand_> mdeslaur: if not, we can maybe ask kees, but he is working on an embargoed item today iirc
<mdeslaur> jdstrand_: yes, sure!
<jdstrand_> mdeslaur: cool. big thanks!
<micahg> thanks mdeslaur, jdstrand
<jdstrand_> sure
<mdeslaur> micahg: so, that's tbird 3.0.6 on what releases?
<micahg> mdeslaur: just Lucid ATM
<mdeslaur> micahg: ok, cool
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I just assign you the enigmail bug?
 * micahg will also add use case
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do. i will upload that later on
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand_ / mdeslaur - how were your journey's back from prague?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: not bad, although they cancelled my last flight so I had to catch one an hour later
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: you?
<jdstrand_> chrisccoulson: I mssed my last flight, but got on a 3 hour later one
<chrisccoulson> mine was pretty easy - most of my journey time was spent in amsterdam airport waiting for my connecting flight
<jdstrand_> long day though
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can imagine ;)
<jdstrand_> chrisccoulson: it'll be your turn next time :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm looking forward to that ;)
<jdstrand_> heh
<jdstrand_> as much as I'd like to, it is hard to complain when everyone is in the same boat
<jdstrand_> chrisccoulson: is yelp supposed to pull in xul192, or just be ok if it is installed?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand_ - it should pull in 1.9 on jaunty and 1.9.1 on karmic
<chrisccoulson> (and should still work if 1.9.2 is installed)
<jdstrand_> k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you see my email about xul191?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i did. i got that updated to 1.9.1.10 a while ago in the PPA, and then never got round to 1.9.1.11
<chrisccoulson> we should fix that too, but the important applications are all using 1.9.2 now anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, well, there will probably be a release sometime next week after blackhat, so maybe we should just wait until 1.9.1.12?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that sounds ok
<jdstrand_> chrisccoulson: btw, regarding firefox-2, I'm betting jaunty users that had firefox-2 upgraded to karmic and farther
<micahg> fta: is there any reason not to delete xul193 and ff37 from the daily PPA?
<micahg> fta_: is there any reason not to delete xul193 and ff37 from the daily PPA?
<fta_> micahg, i don't think so
<micahg> fta_: k, thanks
<jdstrand_> chrisccoulson: ok, ff368 is pushed. I will be going offline once I get the USN text
<micahg> jdstrand_: xulrunner also?
<jdstrand_> micahg: yes
<jdstrand_> 1.9.2.8
<micahg> jdstrand_: awesome, thanks, enjoy your vacation and the conference
<jdstrand_> thanks!
<micahg> jdstrand_: just out of curiosity, are there any security people available in case something goes crazy?
<micahg> while you're all at blackhat I mean
<jdstrand_> micahg: yes, I should be online. sbeattie won't be there and is working all next week, so you can talk to him directly, and he can be sure to get our attention
<jdstrand_> micahg: well, I'll be online on and off
<micahg> jdstrand_: k, well, as long as there's someone, shouldn't be a problem though
<jdstrand_> micahg: in the past, if something affects mozilla, then upstream scrambles and we publish on monday or tuesday
<gnomefreak> i dont know how to use pidgin for IRC :(
<micahg> no expecting any more releases until after blackhat (then expecting a really fast release :) )
<jdstrand_> yes
<micahg> gnomefreak: why?  wfm
<jdstrand_> micahg: so, I'll be checking in, etc. if we need to publish sooner, I can test and publish as needed
<gnomefreak> micahg: it has 3 open tabs i am scared to close. one is nickserv one is frig(server) and channelserv
<micahg> jdstrand_: ok, the only thing I know of that's planned is FF4.0B2
<jdstrand_> micahg: so you guys just get the fixes into the ppa as mozilla whenever you get them (like normal)
<micahg> gnomefreak: you can close them all :)
<jdstrand_> s/as mozilla//
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: actually, ChanServ might not
 * micahg doesn't get that
<gnomefreak> i miss irssi
<gnomefreak> maybe ill work on installing Maverick in a day or 2
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand_ thanks :)
<gnomefreak> am i oped?
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<micahg> gnomefreak: no
<asac> chrisccoulson: Bug 606728 ... can you check that this lands as SRU in lucid and maybe prepatch the maverick package with that commit for maverick until i make a maverick ubufox release?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 606728 in ubufox (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "about:home always gets redirected to http://start.ubuntu.com/10.04/Google/ (affects: 1) (heat: 563)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606728
<micahg> gnomefreak: you can set user modes on connect
<gnomefreak> oh well ill screw with it in a day or 2,
<chrisccoulson> asac - sure, no problem
<gnomefreak> you can close chansev tab. i now only have the 2 channels i am in
 * gnomefreak gone
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: did you know of a ppa or something to try FF 4.0 beta?
<micahg> nxvl: we have the daily builds at the moment, in the next few weeks, we'll prepare a beta ppa
<nxvl> micahg: oh, so there is still no beta .deb?
<micahg> nxvl: not ATM
<nxvl> ok, thanks
<micahg> gavin: is LGPL code prohibited in Firefox?
<micahg> gavin: nevermind, I found mozilla 581773
<ubot2`> Mozilla bug 581773 in Video/Audio "Consider using ffvp8 for WebM videos" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=581773
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-27
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 Coming Soon to Maverick/PPA | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Next Meeting: TBD
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<Dimmuxx> any news on the beta ppa?
<nxvl> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi nxvl
<gnomefreak> back to normal :)
<gnomefreak> almost
<gnomefreak> no gwibber daily for maverick anymore?
<fta> jdstrand, mdeslaur-afk: http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/07/stable-channel-update_26.html
<micahg> fta: the security guys are off or at blackhat, sbeattie should be available, but chrisccoulson should be able to take care of getting it into -proposed, you don't really need the security guys until next week to copy to -security :)
<fta> k
<micahg> fta: actually, you can upload yourself to -proposed and just ask pitti to accept
<fta> is this still 0ubuntu0.10.04.1 ? or .2 now?
<micahg> .1 since it's the first upload for this version
<micahg> it's not actually connected to the point releases for Lucid
<fta> hm, i thought it was to match lucid.1
<fta> oh
<fta> ok, good then
<micahg> it's just a way to upload the same version to multiple releases
<chrisccoulson> this is crazy, we need to sort out getting an exception for chromium so we can just upload directly to the security PPA and then copy to -security
<chrisccoulson> rather than going through -proposed
<chrisccoulson> did anyone look at doing that?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think for chromium not to go through -proposed, the TB needs to make an exception
<micahg> fta: were you aware the chromium is a transitional package for chromium-bsu?
<fta> micahg, chromium used to be the game
<fta> that's why i had to name the browser differently
<micahg> fta: right, but the guy transitioned it because of chromium
<fta> micahg, yes, but it's still impossible to reuse the name
<micahg> fta: not true
<micahg> fta: in fact the guy had a blog fit recently about it
<fta> micahg, if you had the game, even after the transition, reusing the name will make the browser appear even if you don't want/need it
<micahg> fta: http://rss.sourceforge.net/~r/SourceforgeCommunityHub/~3/lMSnlqgHg90/
<micahg> fta: most people want the browser, not the game
<micahg> fta: even the source was renamed back before karmic
<fta> micahg, i have the game installed here, had it for years, long before the browser
<micahg> fta: that's fine, but there's plenty of confusion still
<fta> reading the blog, he seems to just ask us to drop his transitional package to stop the bogus bug reports
<micahg> fta: yeah, well the thing is Debian's stuck, they have to use the transistional package for squeeze
<fta> version wise, we can take over that package name, but i'm not sure it's wise
<fta> asac, ^^, thoughts?
<fta> also, it would be hard to do in the ppa, because of hardy
<fta> ..and jaunty
<fta> when are those two supposed to die?
<micahg> fta: forgot about PPA, it would be a real problem then
<micahg> fta: Jaunty OCt 2010, Hardy/Karmic Apr 2011
<fta> hm, still far then
<micahg> fta: I guess you're right, we can't feasibly do this till next LTS
<fta> micahg, we should probably drop the transitioning packages in maverick (and if possible in lucid) to stop messing up with the bsu bugs
<micahg> fta: lucid needs it for hardy upgrades
<micahg> maverick we could drop it
<fta> or maybe it's possible to stop accepting bugs in lp for it
<micahg> fta: can't due that until hardy is EOL
<fta> damn
<micahg> then the source will have no stable packages using it
<micahg> *releases
<chrisccoulson_> dear ubuntuzilla, please stop breaking our firefox installs, thank you :)
<micahg> heh
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: looks like a post for identi.ca :)
<fta> chrisccoulson_, hi, added you to the drobotik watchers list for umd and ucd last week, hope you don't mind
<fta> and that you'll find some use to it at some point
<micahg> fta: BTW, you can take me off of UMD watch since I am part of PPA now
<micahg> unless it's tied to ucd
<micahg> in which case, it's fine
<fta> the bot's email?
<micahg> fta: no, the failures
<micahg> unless it's all tied together
<fta> micahg, hm, do i redirect that to you?
<micahg> yeah, for umd and ucd
<fta> * ^X-launchpad-ppa:\ .*-daily
<fta> * ^X-launchpad-build-state:\ (FAILEDTOBUILD|CHROOTWAIT)
<fta> so it's all that matches "-daily"
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: if you get a chance, can you get the enigmail fix for Lucid uploaded to -proposed so that it can be ready for when 10.04.1 is released
<micahg> fta: k, no worries, I have it filtered properly on my end
<fta> micahg, which one do you want to keep? ucd ?
<fta> or none?
<micahg> fta: ucd, but since your filter is set like that, just leave it, I have the dupe umd filtering in the trash
<fta> changed it to * ^X-launchpad-ppa:\ .*chromium-daily
<fta> well, no, i can't, as it's also my own filter
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, will do that after dinner
<micahg> fta: like I said don't worry, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: thanks
<fta> hm.. i have a fix for python-pysnmp4 in lucid, i wonder if i should just upload it or add it to a bug..
<fta> and wait
<micahg> fta: fixes for Lucid require bugs with SRU info, then you can upload to -propsoed
<fta> micahg, like that? bug 610570
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610570 in python-pysnmp4 (Ubuntu) "python deprecation warnings for md5 and sha (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610570
<fta> hm, where is the debdiff..
<micahg> fta: debdiff isn't attached, subscribe ubuntu-sru (motu-sru is deprecated) and attach to bug and upload
<micahg> fta: test case (what to expect before and after) is good
<fta> done
<micahg> fta: BTW, it's suggested to modify the source directly rather than adding a patch system.  Also, is this fixed in Maverick?
<fta> no, i tried to contact the DD, no answer
<fta> the package hasn't been touched recently
<micahg> fta: you can upload the fix to maverick w/out going through Debian if there's no answer
<fta> yep, i know. my dev box is still using lucid, and that's where i needed the fix in the 1st place
<fta> but i assume no one will care, it's a pretty specialized package
<micahg> fta: there's a new upstream 4.1.14a
<fta> i know
<fta> that one of my question to the DD
<fta> but it's not for lucid anyway, so i went for the fix
<micahg> fta: right, you can update maverick to the latest version if you want
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 Coming Soon to Maverick/PPA | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming Mid August | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Next Meeting: TBD
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-28
<BUGabundo> fta2: chromium is messing pages rendering
<BUGabundo> some parts of divs/tables are getting shrinked
<asac> bug 603022
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603022 in mlterm (Ubuntu) "[MIR] mlterm (affects: 4) (heat: 270)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603022
<asac> bug 603022
<BUGabundo_remote> fta2: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=50517
<BUGabundo_remote> daily is broken
<BUGabundo_remote> won't even start
<fishor> hallo all, can any one confirm a problem with uncontrollable flashplayer on firefox 4.0 pre
<fishor> ?
<fishor> i have it with some youtube and some other videos
<fishor> for example here http://www.linux-magazin.de/content/view/full/52962
<fishor> or here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv0vXD16_lA
<fishor> it cant depend on flash, or at least on only flash. for example with chromium it working just fine
<gnomefreak> works fine on 32bit using flashplugin-installer
 * gnomefreak not really here
<gnomefreak> going for smaoke
<gnomefreak> smoke
<fishor> hmm... i use 64 bit maverik
<fishor> even if i reset all setings i have this issue
<micahg> fishor: are you using nspluginwrapper?
<fishor> micahg: yes
<micahg> fishor: do you only have one flash installed?
<fishor> should be one, i'll check it now one more time
<fishor> i just found one more /opt/Adobe\ AIR/Versions/1.0/Resources/libflashplayer.so, but removing it make no difference
<micahg> chrisccoulson: :P re enigmail--locales :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, there's a lucid SRU for language-selector prepared
<chrisccoulson> micahg - sorry about that, i thought it would work when pitti suggested it ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: heh, ok, I'll try again next weekend then :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you want to SRU the language-selector fix?
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look at that
<chrisccoulson> i don't think i can upload that though
<fishor> micahg: what version of flash player do you have
<fishor> ?
<micahg> fishor: I have 10.1r53
 * micahg tries flash in daily
<micahg> fishor: flash wfm
<vish> fishor: hi , you were working on the sound naming bug upstream right?
<fishor> vish: no i was working on performance ubuntu bug
<fishor> but now i just try get things work
<fishor> micahg: i have 10,1,53,64
<vish> fishor: the gnome-media bug iirc , or maybe that was another fishor.. nvm then ;)
<fishor> vish: o, you mean gnome-record
<micahg> fishor: you checked about:plugins?
<vish> fishor: yay, its you then! maybe we should poke upstream to review the patch after guadec? ;)
<fishor> micahg: yes i have only one plugin
<micahg> hmmm, weird
<fishor> vish: it will be great :D
<fishor> micahg: more interesting is. there is two different players(frontend, or whatever) on youtube
<fishor> with newest i do not have any problem
<fishor> for example this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jodVX7xBuYE&feature=sub&videos=S0YXRV2qqK8
<micahg> fishor: wfm
<shtylman> question about the xulrunner packaging: how come the libmozjs.so symlink no longer exists in /usr/lib ? I keep making it myself but everytime the xulrunner package updates it goes away. What is the proper way to handle linking against libmozjs? and can we bring the symlink back?
<micahg> shtylman: it was part of xulrunner (1.8) which was dropped for Lucid
<micahg> shtylman: there's already multiple requests for that
<fishor> micahg: this work for me too
<fishor> but other one not
<shtylman> micahg: is there a bug open for it?
<shtylman> will these requests be heard?
<micahg> shtylman: bug 286906 is WRT the upstream issues
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 286906 in xulrunner-1.9.2 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "provide and support a top-level library package for libmozjs (Was: Unable to use libmozjs.so in an application, because of library path problem.) (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 47)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286906
<micahg> shtylman: we've worked around it for most of the packages in teh archive
<shtylman> micahg: how so?
<micahg> shtylman: run time wrappers
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> micahg: what type of runtime wrappers? setting the ld search path basically?
<shtylman> I was thinking of adding something to ld.conf.so.d
<micahg> shtylman: yes
<micahg> shtylman: setting ld.conf.so.d is basically the same as putting it in /usr/include and we don't really want people using it until Mozilla provides a clean way to do it
<micahg> or /usr/lib
<fishor> micahg: hmm,.. i can reproduce it with ff-3.6.9pre
<fishor> it should be some thing wrong with my setup
<micahg> fishor: have you tried a clean profile
<fishor> yep
<micahg> fishor: what video card?
<fishor> micahg: intel  g45
<fishor> but i do not have any video artifacts
<fishor> all seems to be clean
<fishor> i'll be back soon
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, there doesn't seem to be any way of finding the install location of an extension in FF4.0 :-/
<fishor> micahg: here is demo video http://videobin.org/+1jl/1sr.html
<fishor> i show here two video from youtube on ff-4.0
<fishor> one can be controlled other not
<micahg> fishor: weird, looks like bug 410407, but only sometimes
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 410407 in nspluginwrapper (Fedora) (and 11 other projects) "Adobe Flash Player does not respond to mouse clicks [READ DESCRIPTION] (affects: 921) (dups: 52) (heat: 4074)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<fishor> micahg: hmm... really interesting. disabling compiz do the trick
<fishor> this is the bag
<fishor> micahg: thank you for help. and how is the optimised xulrunner doing? :D
<fta> micahg, as expected, no one cared about my pysnmp fix
<BUGa_grumpy> or my chromium crash
<asac> chrisccoulson: micahg: is latest daily on 4.0 building/working?
<chrisccoulson> asac - seems to be, are you having issues?
<asac> no ... just wondered if i could copy it and see if it builds on arm
<asac> but that question was just answered as we figured that its indeed a compiler problem we are seeing there
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i think lool already tried building the latest spidermonkey from mozilla-central, and it had the same problem
<asac> true
<micahg> asac: just tried it seems to work
<asac> kk
<asac> thx
<micahg> asac: aside from a building problem on hardy/jaunty due to symbols
<micahg> asac: I'll be making it all-in-one next weekend most likely
 * micahg will be back in about an hour
<asac> k ttyl
<gnomefreak> how do i change the icons themes in ff4 (the reload,back,forward,home ect...)
<gnomefreak> seems no theme addons work with 4.0
<gnomefreak> can anyone install this script into greasemonkey? it isnt working so well here http://userscripts.org/scripts/source/47591.user.js
<asac> gnomefreak: well. chrome changed considerably in 4.0. so thats kind of expected i guess. can you change no theme at all? or just icons?
<gnomefreak> asac: i can change the window boarder but that is it
<gnomefreak> window boarder is controlled by gtk themes
<chrisccoulson> grrrrr, appmenu
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-29
<DanaG> argh, how do you report bugs in packages on ubuntu-mozilla-daily?
<DanaG> Apport refuses to make reports.
<micahg> DanaG: sorry, I haven't fixed the hook yet
<micahg> DanaG: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs/+filebug
 * micahg will add to /topic
<DanaG> I switched to direct mozilla builds of 3.1, because last time I checked, the last 3.1 build was last year.
<micahg> Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 Coming Soon to Maverick/PPA | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming Mid August | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Next Meeting: TBD
<micahg> DanaG: it'll be updated this weekend
<DanaG> Thanks.
<DanaG> Will that include lightning and gdata-provider?
<micahg> DanaG: I fixed it, I just haven't committed the fixes
<micahg> DanaG: no, that's another project :0
<micahg> DanaG: I'll get to lightning hopefully before beta 1
 * DanaG curses Mozilla for not releasing 64-bit builds.
<micahg> DanaG: there should be a contrib build for it
<DanaG> Mozilla certainly doesn't help the case of needing 64-bit Flash, when they don't build 64-bit themselves.
<micahg> DanaG: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/1.0b2/contrib/linux-x86_64/
<DanaG> Or rather, for Windows, I mean.  Same for Silverlight.
<DanaG> For now, I'm using 32-bit Mozilla builds in /opt/thunderbird.
<micahg> DanaG: they will start providing 64 bit builds soon
<DanaG> Sweet.
<micahg> DanaG: I hope once we get the firefox-all-in-one and thunderbird trunk builds going, we'll be able to stay ahead of the curve in providing builds when released even betas :)
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 Coming Soon to Maverick/PPA | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming Mid August | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Next Meeting: TBD
<DanaG> Great, I did "bt full" on Firefox crash, and it's up to 16 thousand lines.
<DanaG> 20 thousand now.
<micahg> DanaG: that's insane
<DanaG> Must be a corrupt stack, or something.
<DanaG> It's looping through the same function zillions of times.
<micahg> DanaG: maybe try in a clean profile?
<micahg> oh, maybe that's the bug then
<DanaG> Say, will bt full have my passwords?
<DanaG> Eh, too late now:
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/HCJMheT3
<DanaG> SIGKILL'd it at 20 lines.
<micahg> DanaG: idk, you can mark private in the bug I was going to say
<micahg> DanaG: it can
<DanaG> er, maybe that was too early.
<DanaG> Anyway, I'm not seeing my password there.
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/G37hUJYD
<DanaG> that's 612 lines in program... far more in the pastebin.
<DanaG> And it only started doing that after I sigkilled Firefox when it hung when trying to auto-password.
<DanaG> In fact, any text area seems to trigger it.
<DanaG> No, wait...
<DanaG> Maybe only passworded ones do.
<micahg> DanaG: looks like bug 568460 regressed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 568460 in magentoerpconnect "first and last name twice in OpenERP's partner (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568460
<micahg> oops mozilla 568460
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 568460 in HTML: Parser "[HTML5] Crash [@ SelectorMatches ]" [Critical,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=568460
<micahg> but it's a different cause
<DanaG> Argh, stupid non-clickable Flash.
<micahg> DanaG: I'll try to patch nspluginwrapper soon
 * micahg has too many things that need to be done :)
 * micahg will be back soon
<mahfouz> are you guys also having crashes with the chromium daily build?
<mahfouz> e,g, when I change the wireless connection
<asac> chrisccoulson: how is the symbol sync going?
<chrisccoulson> asac - my account is created, but i can't sign in yet, so I'm trying to get that sorted
<chrisccoulson> in the meantime, I'm currently working on a bot to automate uploading the symbols
<chrisccoulson> oh, gwibber is not using desktopcouch anymore?
<chrisccoulson> probably a good thing, seeing as it always just crashes anyway ;)
 * asac goes upgrade gwibber
<chrisccoulson> i haven't upgraded yet, i just had a quick scan down maverick-changes
<chrisccoulson> but i might upgrade in a minute
<asac> hmm no upgrade for me ;)
<asac> guess its not done building/publishing
<chrisccoulson> asac - heh, and for once, it's not my fault that it's taking ages to build ;)
<asac> lol
<fta> who should i ping for an answer?? (/wrt bug 610570)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610570 in python-pysnmp4 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "python deprecation warnings for md5 and sha (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610570
<fta> ..as CCing the sru team didn't do any good
<asac> chrisccoulson: did you ever get the baidu engine thing deployed?
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, it's done
<asac> cool
<asac> together with new ubufox it actually might work
<asac> (like what you SRUed)
<asac> the homepage that is
<asac> ok /me out to get cigarettes and some lunch
<gnomefreak> !iso
<ubot2> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> !mirror
<ubot2> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Karmic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<gnomefreak> !mirrorstaqtus
<ubot2> Factoid 'mirrorstaqtus' not found
<gnomefreak> !mirrorstatus
<ubot2> A list of official repository mirrors and their statuses can be found at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<gnomefreak> dont mind me im thinking
<gnomefreak> !isodownload
<ubot2> Factoid 'isodownload' not found
<gnomefreak> good
<micahg> fta: you have to upload to -proposed re bug 610570
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610570 in python-pysnmp4 (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "python deprecation warnings for md5 and sha (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610570
<micahg> fta: they review in queue now
 * eagles0513875 waves to micahg
<gnomefreak> hi micahg
<micahg> hi eagles0513875 gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> be back in a few, i need to release some frustration real fast
 * gnomefreak doesnt want to go to bank
 * chrisccoulson is starting to find python bareable
<fta> me too, but also find it slow
<fta> i still have a hard time with line splitting
<micahg> fta: did you see my message above?
<fta> micahg, yep, thanks
<fta> 3 builders per arch, that's a joke, right?
<micahg> fta: they probably got hijacked for an internal purpose for  a little bit, don't worry about i386 as bigjools scored down the python rebuild
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I just realized that we might end up with out of date firefox builds on teh alpha 3 CD if the gcc issue isn't fixed by Tuesday
<fta> there's 2d+ queue
<micahg> fta: yeah, most of that is the python revuild
<micahg> *rebuild
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i wouldn't worry about it too much, they will be up to date on i386 and amd64. we can't do much until the arm guys figure out what's wrong ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it seems like they did figure it out, I just hope they can get a fix in by Tuesday :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, do you know of an easy fix for this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52692638/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.gnome-chemistry-utils_0.12.1-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> seems like the .la files were dropped in the latest gtk+2.0 upload
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i've seen similar errors. i'll have a look at it if i get a chance, but i really want to get the bot to push our crash symbols to mozilla working first
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's fine, I can dig into this, just wondering if you knew offhand a fix
<micahg> chrisccoulson: in fact, assuming it builds on no arches properly, I'll just leave it until I get some other stuff updated (TB 3.1, weave), the old release works ok
<micahg> the only reason I uploaded it is that I tested before with GTK 2.21.2 which worked, 2.21.5 broke
<chrisccoulson> cool. how is TB3.1 coming along?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it builds fine now, I just need to commit the appropriate patches and push to daily
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I plan on uploading to maverick after alpha 3 is released
<chrisccoulson> sounds good :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do we want to keep building 3.0 dailies after 3.1 is in maverick?
<chrisccoulson> we probably want to keep them if we are still supporting 3.0 on lucid
<chrisccoulson> but if we plan on migrating lucid to 3.1 soon, then there's not much point in supporting 3.0 on the dailies
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also, I wanted to ask you about renaming the various daily builds to firefox, firefox-next, firefox-trunk, and the same with thunderbird, thunderbird, thunderbird-next, thunderbird-trunk, and maybe a -old if necessary
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, looks like they want to push the major update after 3.1.2 is released, so early september
<chrisccoulson> as opposed to having the version numbers in the package names?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, then we don't have to migrate the branches every version bump
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that makes sense. i was thinking about the same thing the other day, although i arrived at a slightly different solution
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we just merge teh changes to the next branch down when it's ready
<chrisccoulson> (to auto-generate the versioned packaging files at build time from debian/rules, but your way might make more sense)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: then we can build the beta PPA from the -next branch and record what's released for it
<micahg> .head will be released to archive
<micahg> and -trunk would never get released except to daily PPA
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it seems like a good idea
<micahg> right now -next and -trunk are the same, they'll branch around 4.0 beta 5
<chrisccoulson> so, -trunk will always be based on mozilla-central?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: but that's next weekend :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<chrisccoulson> and -next will be based on mozilla-2.0?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, whatever is appropriate at the time
<chrisccoulson> that seems like a sensible idea
<micahg> ATM, that's m-central as well
<micahg> BTW, it hit me a couple days ago, the yasm issue might have to do with the performance increase that was noticed on Fedora a few months ago
<chrisccoulson> it would be nice to arrive at a point where the packaging is fairly common across all of our supported branches
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, we can't try to clean that up next cycle :)
 * micahg just wants to make sure we get to everything on the list for this cycle, this cycle :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: if there's any time left, I'll start the port to xul20 in teh transition PPA
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we'll be starting that when things settle down in maverick anyway :)
<micahg> I'd like to FF4/xul20 uploaded to N right after it opends
<chrisccoulson> i was thinking about starting a wiki page with porting guidelines
<micahg> so we have the whole cycle to fix issues
<micahg> chrisccoulson: +1 :), I could use a few pointers :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm finding issues with an extension i wrote at the sprint last week ;)
<chrisccoulson> trying to get it to work in FF4.0 is a pain
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, the way extensions worked was changed in 4.0
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the component registration has changed, which i've got working
<chrisccoulson> but other interfaces have gone away too
<chrisccoulson> like nsIExtensionManager, which bindwood relies on
<micahg> I still don't understand how extensions work per se, I guess I"ll get into that eventually
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's why they jumped to xul20
<chrisccoulson> we're going to have a lot of fun ;)
<micahg> to say NOTICE: everything will break :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1 Coming to Maverick after Alpha 3 | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming Mid August | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW | Next Meeting: TBD
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sparc is so broken, gnome-chemistry-utils built on it :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - heh, nice ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-30
<micahg> asac: there's some movement on the gstreamer backend for FF40, so there's a chance we'll get H.264 support
<magcius> micahg: have you filed the nVidia bug on Mozilla's bug tracker (and/or nVidia's)?
<micahg> magcius: not yet, I've been busy, it's on my list to do soon
<magcius> micahg: is the mozconfig you use posted anywhere?
<micahg> magcius: I don't think we use one, we use the debian/rules file to declare what flags to pass
<magcius> micahg: uh oh
<micahg> magcius: why?
<micahg> it could be it's written out as part of the build, I haven't looked into that
<magcius> micahg: hold on. I have no clue where to get a .tar.gz of the package
<magcius> yeah
<micahg> magcius: for what?
<magcius> micahg: I want to see the build config you're using :P
<micahg> magcius: easiest way is to go to the daily PPA and grab the orig.tar.gz and the diff.gz
<magcius> micahg: hm ok.
<micahg> magcius: the firefox one is all-in-one (FF+xul), firefox-4.0 is still split
<magcius> micahg: unfortunately, I can't browse Launchpad right now due to the impending nVidia issue
<magcius> micahg: ok... are you going to fix the spidermonkey issue that's been around for a while?
<micahg> magcius: in that case,
<micahg> bzr branch lp:firefox/3.6 firefox
<magcius> ok
<micahg> cd firefox; ./debian/rules get-orig-source
<magcius> yep yep
<micahg> magcius: what issue, the lack of mozjs?
<magcius> micahg: lack of the /usr/lib/xulrunner dir being in ld.so.conf
<micahg> that was never there AFAIK
<micahg> we don't want it used as a system lib, that's why tehre's no conf file
<magcius> micahg: well yes, but some things that build with it use it
<magcius> micahg: there are plenty of things that use the SpiderMonkey API alone.
<micahg> magcius: yes, and we have ways to make them work (rpath + rebuild or runtime wrapper)
<magcius> micahg: rpath?
<micahg> build time path linking
<micahg> magcius: yes, there's an open upstream bug to make a spidermonkey that we can actual use as a system lib
<magcius> ah, ok
<magcius> hm, does building Firefox really require autoconf2.13? I don't remember this
 * micahg doesn't remember
<magcius> oh hell no
<magcius> why was I denied checking out something out of lp
<micahg> you shouldn't be
<magcius> yep
<magcius> $ bzr branch lp:firefox/3.6 ubuntu-ff
<magcius> Permission denied (publickey).
<magcius> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<micahg> do you have an ssh key set up w/bzre
<magcius> micahg: I did. I don't see why I would need one to just make a brnach
<micahg> magcius: oh, well checkout is anonymous unless you have a key associated with bzr in which case, you need that key on LP as well
<magcius> oh wtf
<magcius> why did my id_rsa disappear
<magcius> that's not good
<magcius> micahg: eh, I think it should be anonymous all the time
<micahg> magcius: I agree :) I think it's a known bug
<magcius> micahg: now to ssh-copy-id all over the place
<magcius> I've probably forgotten half my passwords
<micahg> magcius: create a new user and check it out as that user
<magcius> micahg: it would be cool if Launchpad supported ssh-copy-id
<micahg> magcius: Launchpad is open source :)
<magcius> micahg: yeah, I know
<magcius> micahg: doesn't mean if I code up an extra ssh server they'll deploy it
<magcius> micahg: uh, unfortunately, I'm not on Ubuntu or Debian
<magcius> micahg: I'm curious how you can use the official Firefox branding when you're making patches to the source distribution
<micahg> magcius: the patches are approved by upstream before inclusion
<magcius> micahg: ok.
<magcius> micahg: so they are slated to go into the next minor release?
<micahg> magcius: one of my goals is try to get them accepted upstream in a future release
<magcius> micahg: may I ask what this "abrowser" stuff is?
<micahg> magcius: a non-Firefox branded firefox
<micahg> our version of Iceweasel
<magcius> micahg: ok, where is this used?
<micahg> magcius: by people who don't want firefox branding, but want the browser
<magcius> micahg: ok
<czr> hi all. what PPA would you recommend for getting TB3.1.1?
<czr> (for lucid/32)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'll have the bot for pushing the crash symbols working later today hopefully, but i'm not going to switch it on straight away. i want to do some testing on it during next week to make sure it behaves properly. i'm not sure if you're interested in helping out with that?
<chrisccoulson> i was just going to set it up at home to push the symbols to another machine of mine
<chrisccoulson> and have it watch the daily builds
<micahg> czr: on Monday, the daily PPA should have a 3.1.2pre, next Friday, Maverick will get it 3.1.1, then if, there are no bugs by Monday/Tuesday after, I'll push to thunderbird-stable
<micahg> chrisccoulson: cool
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm just uploading our first set of symbols now
<chrisccoulson> i can't wait to get this in to the data center. 200MB upload from my connection takes a long time ;)
<micahg> yeah
<chrisccoulson> yay! our symbols finally uploaded
<chrisccoulson> hopefully they are useful ;)
<chrisccoulson> cool, the upload script seems to work ok
<chrisccoulson> micahg - if you want to test it, it's hosted here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+junk/mozilla-symbols-uploader
<chrisccoulson> and the official configuration data will be here too: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+junk/mozilla-symbols-uploader-config
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, maybe over the weekend, thanks
<chrisccoulson> asac - do you think we should switch the crash reporter on in lucid?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: \o/ they solved the gcc compiler issue, now we just need to wait for the fix to land in maverick
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - cool. i'll look at the other build failures over the weekend hopefully
<chrisccoulson_> the crash reporter still isn't working in maverick btw :/
<chrisccoulson_> it built with it enabled at the sprint, but the in-archive version is still building with it disabled
<chrisccoulson_> it's missing a "Enabled=1" from the application.ini still
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: ugh, I'll keep an eye on uploads, if they get the new gcc up, I'll retry the failed armel builds
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - we can't retry the builds unfortunately (LP bug)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: huh?  It works for me
<chrisccoulson_> oh, maybe they fixed it
<chrisccoulson_> it used to be the case where i could only retry stuff in universe, and not the things in main that are in packagesets i can upload to
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: yeah, I think they fixed that
<chrisccoulson_> but i've not needed to retry a build for a while
<chrisccoulson_> i'll probably just switch off the crash reporter for the other failed architectures, i don't think mozilla support them anyway
<micahg> ok, that makes sense
<micahg> so, we'll get apport reports for them then?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - are we going to keep building FF4.0 with system libraries?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: no, that's my project for next weekend, unless you want to do it
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - i don''t mind. it will make it easier to get crash reports to mozilla if we change it
<chrisccoulson_> i'm not sure how we'd handle those with external libraries
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: right, also give us feedback on and regressions in mozilla libs vs system libs in enough time to fix before 4.0 is released
<micahg> *any
<micahg> and make a beta PPA easier :)
<chrisccoulson_> i think your idea about renaming the branches to -current and -next makes sense too
<chrisccoulson_> i had a think about it, and it will make it easier to transition between packages too (we can have a single set of package relationships that works all the time)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: actually was asac's idea from almost a year ago when we went to minimal system libs :)
<chrisccoulson_> ah, ok. but, still it seems like something we should just do
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: right, and people with firefox-trunk can always have trunk
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: k, also by the look of the schedule, we should probably hold off on Thunderbird 3.1.2 in maverick until after beta
<micahg> 3.1.1 can go in after alpha3 though
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, we should aim to get that in after A3. when is 3.1.2 scheduled for?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: sept 7 release
<micahg> well not true actually
<micahg> that's the FF35/36/TB3 tentative release date
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, it says that for 3.1.3
<chrisccoulson_> sept 7 is good, it gives us a little bit of breathing space ;)
<micahg> I just don't want a potentially bad build on teh beta CD
<micahg> I'm glad I have a month of hopefully calm to fix the gjs/gnome-shell issue
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, that point in the cycle is when we start thinking about putting it in maverick-security
<chrisccoulson_> else we risk releasing with an unreleased build
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: IIRC, -security doesn't open until after release
<chrisccoulson_> yeah, that's true, but we can still put it in the PPA
<chrisccoulson_> we did that for lucid
<micahg> to stage? yeah, we could do that
<chrisccoulson_> although, 3.6.4 ended up being released quite a long time after lucid was released
<chrisccoulson_> but the original schedule was around the same release date as lucid, so it got staged in the PPA during beta
<micahg> yeah, that sounds good for the next round of releases
<micahg> I just need to try to get everything else updated before feature freeze, last cycle I cut it WAY too close
<chrisccoulson_> i think feature freeze is pretty close isn't it?
<micahg> as in an upload the day before final final final release freeze :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: aug 12
<micahg> I still want to try to get some dpkg-vendor foo pushed up to debian for the rdepends
<micahg> but that I can do after FF
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-07-31
<mahfouz> does anybody else have crashes with chromium daily build?
<mahfouz> [3523:3603:2297613649:ERROR:chrome/browser/sync/notifier/registration_manager.cc
<mahfouz> (127)] Registration failed with code: 12
<gnomefreak> !de > gnomefreak
<ubot2> gnomefreak, please see my private message
<gnomefreak> !de | gnomefreak
<crimsun> fta: I'm not convinced your OA symptom is actually related to pulse at all; I have to dig at OA source. Unfortunately, I no longer have time to really care for it by myself; Luke and David are taking the reins.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-01
<bobby> Why do I get this when trying to go to different sites in FF4.0b3pre?
<bobby> Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
<bobby> Size of a request header field exceeds server limit.
 * gnomefreak never seen that before
<gnomefreak> or heard of it for that matter
<gnomefreak> bobby: do you have a link
<bobby> Of the siite? It happens when I try to go to YouTube or CNET
<bobby> I have a Cookie if you want
<gnomefreak> bobby: im gonna guess and say its the server not you, but i would like to test it first
<bobby> No
<bobby> It happens when going to multiple sites
<bobby> They work in Chrome
<gnomefreak> i dont have an issue in youtube
<bobby> FF4.0b3pre
<gnomefreak> 4.0~b3~hg20100730r48391+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<bobby> yup...
<bobby> Here is the cookie I get:
<bobby> Cookie: tempSessionId=Cg+ND0xKAmtGtRK1kIY; arrowLat=1280446397983; arrowSpc=20; mad_rsi_segs=ASK05540_10274&ASK05540_10018&ASK05540_10019&ASK05540_10066&ASK05540_10161&ASK05540_10166&ASK05540_10195&ASK05540_10205&ASK05540_10206&ASK05540_10207&ASK05540_10208&ASK05540_10214&ASK05540_10219&ASK05540_10221&ASK05540_10225&ASK05540_10236&ASK05540_10241&ASK05540_10242&ASK05540_10258&ASK05540_10264&ASK05540_10267&ASK05540_10268&ASK05540_102
<bobby> 83&ASK05540_10288&ASK05540_10289&ASK05540_10290&ASK05540_10314&ASK05540_10322&ASK05540_10333&ASK05540_10339&ASK05540_10342&ASK05540_10343&ASK05540_10349&ASK05540_10389&ASK05540_10432&ASK05540_10483&ASK05540_10521; XCLGFbrowser=Cg+IKExKAmxOAQAAXgA; MADUCAT=1&0729&EX; cnet_joinCallout=true; purs_1=12333b15569cc78cce36ca1b76af9e564c4a027923154810881174864815860519346955!e00!01lWfGxQM1VCryQZeE!wQhb43tUc5EtJ58r8oRvrdtOenwgf2wDLSefK%2FKE
<bobby> b60hh39R66BioA%3D%3D; MADCAPP=0a3klD=4&3klE=5&3jlu&3hlt=3; arrowFdCounter=-1; globid=1.lWfGxQM1VCryQZeE; cnet_rvpCallout=3; ZZFLSH=29; nemo=mvt:8:14:1; s_vsn_diggcomsyndication_1=9563975783937; arrowLat=1280502295879; arrowSpc=8; mad_rsi_segs=ASK05540_10274&ASK05540_10018&ASK05540_10019&ASK05540_10066&ASK05540_10161&ASK05540_10166&ASK05540_10195&ASK05540_10205&ASK05540_10206&ASK05540_10207&ASK05540_10208&ASK05540_10214&ASK05540_102
<bobby> 19&ASK05540_10221&ASK05540_10225&ASK05540_10236&ASK05540_10241&ASK05540_10242&ASK05540_10258&ASK05540_10264&ASK05540_10267&ASK05540_10268&ASK05540_10283&ASK05540_10288&ASK05540_10289&ASK05540_10290&ASK05540_10314&ASK05540_10322&ASK05540_10333&ASK05540_10339&ASK05540_10342&ASK05540_10343&ASK05540_10349&ASK05540_10389&ASK05540_10432&ASK05540_10483&ASK05540_10521; MADUCAT=1&0730&EX; arrowLat=1280516712752; arrowSpc=1; mad_rsi_segs=ASK
<bobby> 05540_10274&ASK05540_10018&ASK05540_10019&ASK05540_10066&ASK05540_10161&ASK05540_10166&ASK05540_10195&ASK05540_10205&ASK05540_10206&ASK05540_10207&ASK05540_10208&ASK05540_10214&ASK05540_10219&ASK05540_10221&ASK05540_10225&ASK05540_10236&ASK05540_10241&ASK05540_10242&ASK05540_10258&ASK05540_10264&ASK05540_10
<gnomefreak> i could have done without that in here
<bobby> oh... sorry :P
<bobby> Let's see...
<bobby> CENT doesn't work... YouTube
<bobby> Facebook works fine though...
<bobby> So does Google
<bobby> Apache server at www.youtube.com Port 80...
<bobby> Any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> bobby: any place in Cnet or any of it?
<bobby> Nope, none of it works
<bobby> Same with YouTube
<gnomefreak> deolete your cookies work?
<gnomefreak> delete even
<gnomefreak> 64bit was the next question
<bobby> Okay, that worked...
<bobby> Funny, as I cleaned my cache/cookies about 10 minutes ago...
<bobby> Thanks
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> np
<bobby> That was strange, I've never had that happen before
<bobby> Any idea why?
<gnomefreak> bobby: nope
<bobby> Well, still waiting for Jager engine to be completed
<gnomefreak> size of cookie maybe
<bobby> I haven't been anywhere with epic cookies?
<bobby> Just Facebook...
<bobby> owait...
<gnomefreak> im seeing that every site you are mentioning is flash releated
<gnomefreak> ill be back need to reboot and hope it works
<bobby> kk cya
<bobby> Hey does anybody know a date for the UI update?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hey folks
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> is Micah about?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> micahg, hey, you about?
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: hi
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> micahg, hey!
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> you sent me an email...
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> bug 610039
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610039 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in sqlite3VdbeExec() (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610039
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> wooo....
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: yes, so we use mostly in source libraries for Firefox to match the upstream build as close as possible, sqlite is one of those
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: so we build a copy of sqlite in Firefox, which is why I said that Mozilla needs to patch their copy
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ah! sorry, didn't realise
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> doesn't Michael Terry work for Canonical?
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: if there's a bug in the Ubuntu sqlite3 package, we add a task for it
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: yes, I think he does
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I was wondering if he could verify that is indeed the same issue... there's an easy test case
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: but in this case, the bug doesn't actually affect the Ubuntu package (well, it might, but no one's reported it)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> well... sqlite3 is definitely affected
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> if the index corrupts, then it segfaults
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: right, but sqlite3 is used by a lot of apps, so an SRU is higher risk
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> sorry, I'm kind of new to this... SRU?
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: my guess is Firefox corrupted the index somehow, which is why it's more visible
<micahg> !sru | ta_bu_shi_da_yu
<ubot2> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ah... thanks :-)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> yeah, not sure how Firefox did this!
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: Firefox gets regular updates though, so we can easily get the fix in if they take the patch in their source
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: well, if it crashed at the wrong time, it might have corrupted the index
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> well... I'm not sure that an SRU is necessary then... the issue is fixable by a reindex
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> however... the problem is that when the index corrupts it means you can never run certain queries till you do a reindex
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> and it's fairly tough to work out what's causing the issue...
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> anyway... not a huge issue :-) all those apps that will be affected should really patch their sqlite3.c file
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I do have a question though... it's about PPAs
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> am I allowed to upload deb files where I've recompiled Firefox but have turned off compiler optimizations?
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: well, the other apps in teh archive should be using the sqlite3 package
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: if you disable the official branding, Mozilla is very specific about who can use their branding
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> no branding changes
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> just rebuilt the firefox package with noopt
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it helps with getting to the bottom of segfaults
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: yeah, I think you'd have to disable the branding since that could affect performance
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> er... what branding?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> the package I'm running right now has the same branding... and I've turned off the optimization flags
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: in debian/rules, I think you have to comment out the BUILD_OFFICIAL line
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> didn't seem to need to...
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: it's not needed to compile, it's needed to upload
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ah... sorry, I'm following :-)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> so if I do this, then I can upload?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it might help others with segfaults
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I couldn't make any headway on that bug till I change the compilation option because for some reason the p variable was optimized out...
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: well, what happens, you get less segfaults with the compiler optimizations off?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> nope... when I get a stacktrace I can see more relevant variables
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> so for instance, the sql that was causing the crash got optimized out
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> when I found the sql statement that caused the problem, I loaded places.sqlite into the sqlite3 shell, ran the query and reproduced the segfault
<micahg> weird, but maybe I don't understand compiler optimizations well enough
<micahg> chrisccoulson: around?  do you see the above as a bug in Firefox?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> not a bug....
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> a way of tracking down the bug more easily :-)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> when you are developing/debugging it's standard practice to compile without optimizations
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: right, but maybe we can do something more official to help...
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> when you do a final release, you turn on the compiler optimizer
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> :-) well, we provide debug symbols, which is quite cool
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it would be nice to have packages without optimization, of course only those actively tracking down segfaults where the optimization gets in the way would need it
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> but for firefox, it's a huge package (takes up lots of disk space to compile!) so it would be handy to have a non-stripped, non-optimized version for this sort of thing
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> it was also a pain having to force an uninstall for firefox, then reinstall it again...
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> well... not that much of a pain :-)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> anyhow, I gotta get going - thanks for your time micahg :-)
<micahg> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: no problem, feel free to come back with any questions, and I'll see what we can do about debug builds
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> thanks :-) It's rare I get crashes in Firefox... but I've been looking through the Mozilla bug database seeing if I can repro a few now that I've got a debugging version installed :-)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> night all!
<BUGabundo> that nick scared me
<vish> hmm , is there a way for me to assign a shortcut for search in FF ?  like if i highlight a word in say xchat , and do a "alt+s" , it will open a search in FF?
<micahg> vish: I would guess jsut append to a goole query
<micahg> *google
 * vish tires..
<fta> micahg, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html :(
<micahg> fta: I gave up after the first 2 rescores, sorry
<micahg> fta: I don't know if we'll get them back before alpha 3 is released
<micahg> fta: BTW, I just pushed tb3.1
<micahg> bzr update
<fta> micahg, i'm not blaming you, it's just sad. they claim they want dailies, yet they don't have the resources
<micahg> right, and now they have soruce recipies to generate more builds
<micahg> at least amd64 is buildign this time
<chrisccoulson> grrrrrr, ubuntuzilla
 * chrisccoulson rages
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think the .la file issue is a regression by virtual of gdk-pixbuf being repackages
<micahg> *repackaged
<micahg> *virtue
<chrisccoulson> micahg - the la files have been deliberately removed due to a policy change, i think
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, but packages that ship them are supposed to continue to ship them until they are remvoed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-files.html#s-libraries, near footnote 71
 * micahg needs to read the whole manual one day
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ah, ok. i'll try and have  a look at that in a bit. it's g-c-u that is failing isn't it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: actually, I think I should just build against libgdk-pixbuf, that might fix it, let me test
<micahg> or rather libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev
<micahg> nm, that was silly, it's a depends already :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-25
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, not sure if you've noticed, but eclipse is very broken in oneiric
 * micahg thought that was fixed with the 3.5.2-11 sync
<micahg> although I can't say I've actually run it
<chrisccoulson> no, it's completely broken
<chrisccoulson> the native libraries are not linked against anything on the platform, so they fail to load
<chrisccoulson> hey m_conley
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - I'm alright, how are you?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, good thanks
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, did you have a chance to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/messagingmenu-extension/expose-main-pref/+merge/68722 ?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, I knew you were going to ask.  ;)  I'd completely forgotten - looking at it right now.
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: sorry about the delay - doing a long burn on EDS write capability
<chrisccoulson> it's a good job you didn't merge, i noticed a bug this morning ;)
<chrisccoulson> hence the additional commit
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i assumed it.
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: these enablePref translation strings are all "Show in the messaging menu".  Can I assume there'll be a future patch here after some localizers look at it?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, if people submit translations for them :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: k
<chrisccoulson> i guess people will do once they start to notice the english string
<chrisccoulson> wtf @ bug 816088?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 816088 in firefox "firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816088
<chrisccoulson> what on earth does the reporter expect anyone to do :/
<BUGa_TopGear> can anyone tell me what's going on with fta??
<BUGa_TopGear> I haven't seen him in here for weeks
<BUGa_TopGear> did he leave?
<micahg> BUGa_TopGear: he's around in stealth mode I think
<BUGa_TopGear> :\
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - I was wondering if you could point me to the source you're building TB on Oneiric with?  Is it at launchpad/thunderbird?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, we don't really use those auto-imported branches for mozilla packages, although they are actually what is being built
<chrisccoulson> so that's probably the easiest way for you to get the complete source
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, so, these are the auto-imported branches: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, lovely - thanks
 * micahg didn't know about the type of URL on LP, cool :)
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, i fixed eclipse btw
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i wonder if anyone at google is awake right now
<chrisccoulson> it seems google search wants to open a fairly scary looking popup with every search atm
<micahg> probably, not EOD even yet
<chrisccoulson> if the answer on http://superuser.com/questions/314984/why-does-google-open-a-logger-page-when-i-search is correct, then google have changed their search URL
<chrisccoulson> and it seems to work
<chrisccoulson> oh, that sucks big time
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-26
<micahg> well, just needs an SRU
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, so, if we build eclipse without xulrunner, the help still works
<chrisccoulson> it just opens in an external browser
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i am in progress to get vlc back in sync (x264 was accepted in unstable). can you create a vlc solution that works on both distros?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, hmmm :/
<chrisccoulson> debian doesn't support alternate build-deps does it?
<bdrung> i think it should
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: will xulrunner-dev go away?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, oh yeah. xulrunner-dev is going to go away this afternoon :)
<chrisccoulson> we can probably do xulrunner-dev | firefox-dev
<chrisccoulson> i think we do the same for packagekit already
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: which is the minimum firefox version that we need?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, it will work with any that provides the SDK (in our case, we created that with the 4.0 release last cycle)
<chrisccoulson> i think i can make this work on debian too
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: so i will change that to "xulrunner-dev (>= 1.9.1) | firefox-dev (>= 4.0)"
<chrisccoulson> does debian have a /usr/lib/pkgconfig/mozilla-plugin.pc ?
<bdrung> yes, in xulrunner-dev: http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=%2Fusr%2Flib%2Fpkgconfig%2Fmozilla-plugin.pc
<chrisccoulson> cool
<chrisccoulson> we'll probably build with "--with-mozilla-pkg=mozilla-plugin" rather than "--with-mozilla-pkg=libxul", as I'll probably drop libxul.pc from firefox-dev at some point
<chrisccoulson> we don't want things linking against libxul, and it doesn't look like the vlc plugin should need to anyway
<chrisccoulson> i'm just testing that now though
<chrisccoulson> bbiab
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: let me know the results and i will commit them to the debian git repo and upload it later this day
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, http://paste.ubuntu.com/652355/
<chrisccoulson> i've tested it here, it seems to be working fine
<bdrung> great
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: i have committed it to http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-multimedia/vlc.git;a=summary
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, excellent, thanks
<bdrung> yw
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hello!  How are you?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i'm good thanks. how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: pretty good, pretty good!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so I figured out why Oneiric's TB 6 was acting strange last night - I forgot to tell you about a small but important patch
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: http://hg.mozilla.org/comm-central/rev/d871692cdeb9
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. that makes sense :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll apply that in a bit
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: np.  You should also keep an eye on this, currently awaiting review:  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=673480
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 673480 in Address Book "Cannot delete Mailing Lists" [Normal,New: ]
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. thanks
<chrisccoulson> so long xulrunner! (bug 816377) \o/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 816377 in xulrunner-2.0 "Please remove and blacklist source and binaries from oneiric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816377
<chrisccoulson> now i have less to maintain
 * micahg sheds a tear for xulrunner
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/thunderbird/thunderbird-beta.head/revision/304
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, lovely, thank you.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, where is the latest code for your eds work?
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't mind running it, so i can start on the thunderbird-couchdb bits :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - just pushed my latest work to lp:thunderbird-eds-extension
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, excellent, thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: use at your own risk.  :)
<chrisccoulson> i'll grab that in a bit
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: still needs a bit of spit/polish.
<chrisccoulson> i need that patch i just added to thunderbird-beta don't i?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: it'll still function without it, but you won't be able to see some fields in the AB results pane
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: for example, contacts with email addresses will not have their email addresses listed in the results pane.  You can double click on the contact, and see the email address, and have it appear in auto-complete, but it won't appear in the results pane.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ah, ok. i may as well upload this in a bit anyway, as it's got all the recent additions to the messaging menu work anyway
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-27
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley_away
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hello!  #thunderbird-unity time? :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, yeah
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, does your extension import contacts with postal addresses btw?
<chrisccoulson> it seems all my contacts with those are missing
<chrisccoulson> oh, hang on
<chrisccoulson> even evo hasn't imported them from gmail ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yeah, I can only get what's inside EDS.  :/
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i think i deleted a lot of my contacts by accident, as evolution appeared to display some duplicates
<chrisccoulson> but obviously they weren't really duplicates from gmails perspective ;)
<chrisccoulson> lucky they have a restore feature
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I hope TB doesn't get a whole lot of blame from people on this type of behaviour.  it's just a front end for EDS... :/
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: anyhow, let me know if you find anything really horrific, that isn't EDS's fault.  :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> will do :)
<chrisccoulson> ugh, nautilus-sendto looks in the wrong place for the default mail client
 * chrisccoulson adds to list of things to fix
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-28
<asac> jdstrand: we are in release day mode and need a build to start soonish. can you bump prio of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro-android/+spec/linaro-android-include-busybox
<asac> https://launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/overlay/+build/2653884
<asac> err
<asac> jdstrand: ^^^
<asac> or tell me who we asked to do that for security builds ;)
<asac> jdstrand: also https://launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/overlay/+build/2653914
<micahg> asac: I'd suggest asking in #is
<jdstrand> asac: I don't have the authority to do that
<asac> jdstrand: https://launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/overlay/+build/2653914
<asac> jdstrand: really? tell me who we asked ...i remember we had someone who could do that
<jdstrand> could ask in #is, kees I think may have the authority (but possibly not)
<asac> we did it for each security upload for a while
<asac> man ... why is my brain so broken ;)
<asac> thanks
<jdstrand> well security uploads are given higher priority by default
<jdstrand> upping it I think was in #soyuz, now #is
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-29
<sdhasu> suck my fucking dick bitch and spit it in my beer
<sdhasu> hey niggas
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! dfarning, hjmf, Yawner, asac, Admiral_Chicago, or gnomefreak
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! dfarning, hjmf, Yawner, asac, Admiral_Chicago, or gnomefreak
<sdhasu> !staff
<sdhasu> !ops
<asac> that was mature
<micahg> been happening in a few channels
 * nhandler is handling it
<BUGabundo> evening https://youtu.be/bwN-XDjGMlo?hd=1
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-30
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! dfarning, hjmf, Yawner, asac, Admiral_Chicago, or gnomefreak
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! dfarning, hjmf, Yawner, asac, Admiral_Chicago, or gnomefreak
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! dfarning, hjmf, Yawner, asac, Admiral_Chicago, or gnomefreak
<sdhasu> !staff
<ubot2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! dfarning, hjmf, Yawner, asac, Admiral_Chicago, or gnomefreak
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot2> Help! dfarning, hjmf, Yawner, asac, Admiral_Chicago, or gnomefreak
<BUGabundo> bRoas
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-07-31
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-23
<micahg> grrr...http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/thunderbird-15-beta-1-lands-with-new-look-ubuntu-one-support
<micahg> "As this is a beta release, and likely to be buggy, my recommendation is to download the tarball release from Mozilla and run Thunderbird 15 from the extracted folder."
 * micahg fires off an E-Mail
 * bhearsum wonders what's going to happen to Thunderbird in Ubuntu after it goes into maintenance mode
<bhearsum> (that is, after 17 is released)
<micahg> bhearsum: as long as it's getting regular updates, it doesn't make a difference for me in teh stable releases
 * micahg has no idea what'll happen in future releases
<micahg> also, I still need to finish assimilating all the posts regarding these changes
<bhearsum> ahhh
<bhearsum> i guess it'll only get ousted as the default if there's something with better features
<micahg> in fact, I've seen some users say no new features, but more bug fixes == good thing
<bhearsum> hehe
<bhearsum> wait until $hotnewemailthing comes out
<micahg> that's much less likely in the mail space than in the web space
<bhearsum> it'll happen
<micahg> sure, but then someone can make an addon that'll make its way into the thunderbird core just like now :)
<bhearsum> :)
<chrisccoulson> hey bhearsum!
<bhearsum> hey chrisccoulson!
<bhearsum> how's it going?
<bhearsum> it seems like you had a blast killing off your garden over the weekend ;)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, i don't feel so great today though. i got quite badly sunburnt ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i'm glad that i managed to clear the garden out
<bhearsum> nature's revenge
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, i intend to do no more work in the garden until next year now
<bhearsum> hehe
<bhearsum> the universe balances out i guess, i am *actively* working ours
<chrisccoulson> i'll be gutted if this weekend turns out to be the only nice weekend we have all summer ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<bhearsum> hah
<bhearsum> when you say garden, do you mean grassy/nature-y areas? or yard in general?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, i just mean our rear yard. it's basically a lawn, a hedge on one side and a tree at the bottom
<chrisccoulson> and lots of weeds ;)
<bhearsum> ahhhh
<bhearsum> i'm never sure when talking to UK folks, "garden" seems to mean a different thing over there sometimes!
<chrisccoulson> "beer garden"? :)
<bhearsum> haha
<bhearsum> there's that too :P
<bhearsum> actually, "garden" here usually specifically means "a place you grow food"
<bhearsum> the rest is just yard (grass/shrubs/trees/etc)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-24
<chrisccoulson> seriously, i'm never going to take time off work again. having to catch up makes it not worthwhile ;)
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: srsly
<bhearsum> i usually end up more stressed the day after i come back than when i left :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, that's what's happened with me
<dupondje> omg
<dupondje> somebody did a great work on firefox package :)
<artnay> could someone revert bug 899828 from "fix released" to "confirmed"?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 899828 in chromium-browser "no chromium-daily-ppa for Precise Pangolin / 12.04" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899828
<micahg> artnay: no point, having a bug won't change the reality
<micahg> and it's not a bug in the package anyways, it's a community bug :)
<artnay> micahg: sure, it's a (lack of) packaging bug
<artnay> it's bugs like http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=135341 why I really appreciate the existence of daily chromium builds ;-)
<bkerensa> micahg: so I hear that TB might only get another year of updates or two at max?
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> and there are talks on seamonkey too
<Unit193> Community supported.
<micahg> artnay: yeah, just lack of time ATM for them, are you interested in helping with them, I'm collecting names ATM and after I'm done with my current project, will see who's willing to help keep them going
<micahg> bkerensa: I'm still catching up on all the threads, that doesn't sound good
<bkerensa> micahg: are you on any of the internal lists or just the public ones?
<micahg> bkerensa: mostly public
<mdeslaur> bkerensa: where did you see that?
<bkerensa> mdeslaur: tb-planning
<bkerensa> I don't think anything is in stone yet
<xjjk> anyone else seeing blank awesomebar entries w/ Aurora?
<xjjk> hrm, no… something w/ my profile
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-25
<tankenmate> whats the status of the chromium-browser ppa?
 * maxb wonders why on earth tankenmate would think this was a sensible channel to ask that in
<tankenmate> because asac pointed me here...
<maxb> huh, odd. Seeing as its neither mozilla, nor ubuntu itself
<asac> well
<asac> traditionally the folks here took care of chromium
<asac> chrisccoulson: ^^
<asac> micahg: ^^
<asac> you guys know who owns chromium now?
<tankenmate> i tried to reach out to micah, but he isn't awake at the moment...
<asac> yeah you have to wait for him to come on
<asac> chrisccoulson might be better ... he will have pointers
<asac> (i am sure)
<tankenmate> ack, i'll re login from screen on my server, brb
<micahg> so, Chromium is stalled ATM since I don't have time to work on it, kenvandine has been doing some work on it, I'll give reviving the PPAs another go once my current project is done if enough people want to help to keep it going
<micahg> asac: tankenmate: ^^
<asac> micahg: ok thats interesting
<asac> micahg: basically no owner?
<asac> is ubuntu-desktop team looking at it a bit?
<chrisccoulson> asac - there is a vacancy for it
<chrisccoulson> i still think that product strategy should maintain it ;)
<chrisccoulson> (and firefox for that matter too)
<asac> chrisccoulson: you don't want to work anymore?
<asac> :)
<asac> or want to move to ps?
<chrisccoulson> asac - oh, i want to work, but i just want ps to appreciate the cost of them doing their own thing with other people's apps (as opposed to their fire-and-forget method of throwing patches and changes over the wall and then forgetting about them)
<asac> chrisccoulson: they want you to maintain a downstream fork you say>?
<asac> thats always aweful
<asac> what you should do is setup an automerge bot where folks can register their topics
<asac> and have rules in place that if stuff doesn't merge/work anymore it will be dropped with 2 week prenotice
<chrisccoulson> asac - i know that they want to ship patches for chromium, but they always seem to think that there is zero cost to platform in doing that :/
<asac> in this way you can still keep the bits together, while they have to own their changes until they are upstream
<tankenmate> micahg: sorry is was out and about today, i'd be interested in helping out with the chromium PPA
<micahg> tankenmate: ok, added you to the list
<micahg> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-07-27
<gnomefreak> is there a reaso i am getting a 404 on the daily chromium source?
<gnomefreak> reason even
<gnomefreak> msg ubot2 lock
<Unit193> !aptlock
<ubot2> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Unit193> (Though maybe I should have answered where you asked....)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-07-24
<gQuigs> should I assign the gstreamer bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1051559) to the ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs project as well?
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1051559 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Build Firefox with GStreamer support" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Unit193> It's a known bug, not building it with gstreamer now so it doesn't pull in gstreamer0.10 on saucy desktop images.
<gQuigs> Unit193: oh ok, waiting for it to be gstreamer1.0?
<Unit193> Or at least not seeded, so it would appear.
<gQuigs> wait, but why does the PPA have to wait for that?
<Unit193> As far as I know it's somewhat of a staging area for release.  Note that I don't have anything to do with building Firefox in the PPA, though I have taken the packaging and done several gstreamer builds.
<gQuigs> Unit193: thanks.  I guess I just wanted to doublecheck it was on someones radar...
<Unit193> Since it's on by default, it had to be disabled.  And the person in charge actually did comment on that bug.
<Unit193> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-aurora.head/revision/1259#debian/changelog
<gQuigs> "as this adds a hard dependency on the *old* gstreamer stack. Reenable this once Firefox has been dropped from the default install"  not exactly what I was hoping for..
<gQuigs> Unit193: but thanks for finding out why
<Unit193> (I follow the commits.)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-07-24
<aseering> hi all.  I'm having trouble building the "thunderbird-trunk" source package
<aseering> looks like a bug in debian/patches/revert-removal-of-native-notifications.patch
<aseering> wondering if this is a known issue?
<aseering> (I tried sending mail to mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com per https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa , but it bounced)
<aseering> ah -- https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily suggests e-mailing "ubuntu-mozilla-daily@lists.launchpad.net"
<aseering> will see if that goes through
<aseering> nope, it just took longer to bounce
<aseering> oh well.  Updated version of the patch is at <http://pastebin.com/ssdDTqrA>
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-07-25
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: ping
<alex_mayorga> Any chance to make https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa available on Utopic?
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, it's not really a priority at the moment - we can't even build on trusty right now
<chrisccoulson> (bug 1348333)
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: =(
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, and utopic is affected by an additional bug too (bug 1347257), although that one has a fix
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: How come none of those show at https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily ?
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, because I don't use that for anything
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: =(
<alex_mayorga> chrisccoulson: So https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1348333 is Ubuntu's fault or Mozilla's?
<chrisccoulson> alex_mayorga, I don't know at the moment
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-07-25
<Shaxine> Hello. Is this the right place to report that the last build from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa failed?
<martin__> i, I am having a problem getting the java plugin to show up in firefox, I have java 1.7 installed and have created the symbolic link from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libnpjp2.so but the plugin is not showing up when I restart firefox any ideas?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-07-26
<guest9013526> hi
<guest9013526> anyone here?
<guest9013526> or rather there ;)
<guest9013526> anyway:
<guest9013526> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs/+bug/1606660
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2020-07-20
<sephger> Hi :)  Im concerned because of the Thunderbird update 78 because of Enigmail. Will the Ubuntu-Version wait until 78.2? All that I had found is that some maintainers already ship 78.0 but not which ones do...
<sephger> I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 (Linux Mint) btw
